# knitting tea party 8 february '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 February 12

A cold, dreary, damp and overcast day to greet the new knitting tea party. I guess I should not complain with what some of our new England knitters are experiencing caren  how much snow do you have by now?

This is the kind of weather that hot soup would be a winner. The following recipe I copied from my huffington post email awhile back  I think this soup  lots of crackers  several chunks of good cheese and it is definitely pig out time.

Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup

Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup
Ingredients:
	3 tablespoons butter
	3 tablespoons flour
	½ cup chicken broth
	2 cups milk
	1 can (15 ounce) black beans, rinsed and drained
	1 can (14.5 ounce) Rotel diced tomatoes and jalapenos
	1 package (10 ounce) frozen corn
	½ cup onion, chopped
	½ cup bell pepper, diced
	1 can (10 ounce) Enchilada sauce
	2 whole chicken breasts
For serving:
	Shredded Monterrey Jack cheese
	Sour Cream
	Crushed tortilla chips
	Avocado slices
What you'll do:
Melt butter in a saucepan over medium-low heat. Stir in flour; keep stirring until smooth and bubbly. 
Remove from heat and add the chicken broth and 1/2 cup milk, a little at a time, stirring to keep smooth. Return to heat. 
Bring sauce to a gentle boil; cook, stirring constantly, until it thickens. In a large bowl, whisk together the enchilada sauce and chicken broth mixture. Gradually whisk in remaining milk until smooth. Set aside.
In a crockpot, combine drained beans, tomatoes, corn, onion, and bell pepper. Place the chicken breasts on top of the mixture. Pour sauce mixture over ingredients in cooker. Cover; cook on low heat for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 3 to 4 hours. When you are ready to serve, remove chicken and cut or shred into bite-sized pieces. Add chicken back into the soup, mix together. Top with cheese and serve. I topped ours with slices of avocado, sour cream, and crushed tortilla chips.
Source: So Tasty, So Yummy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krissy-roszell/crockpot-chicken-enchilada_b_1774002.html

I usually dont copy recipes but this one sounded so different and so good  and I love the fact that you can do it in a crockpot. I suggest while picking up the fixings for this soup that you also pick up some crockpot liners  they are the next best thing to sliced bread. No cleanup.

Another good thing that would go with this soup would be thick cut French bread  lightly toasted - I love cheese on French bread. Im thinking sharp cheddar  and I am totally in love with county line cheese  a very mellow yellow cheese. Get out your favorite cheeses and have at it.

Sunshine  wow  we just got a burst of real honest to goodness sunshine. 
I was amused  I cant remember who posted it today but she was talking about her students wearing shorts and flips to school  in texas  I am so ready for that  warm weather cant come soon enough.

I usually have a ww recipe here  however  I found this recipe that I think would be considered within the bounds of a ww diet.

Lemon Grilled Chicken
1 lemon
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, extra sprigs for garnish
¼ teaspoon dried thyme
¼ teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts (about 6oz each)

Use a peeler to remove strips of zest from halt of the lemon  the trim into fine strips with a small knife  reserve and set aside. Grate the other side of the lemon to make 1 tablespoon zest. Finally squeeze the juice from the lemon into a bowl.

In a large bowl combine, lemon zest and juice, oil, garlic, parsley, thyme, marjoram, salt and pepper. Add the chicken breasts and spoon marinade over the chicken until well coated. Cover with plastic wrap  chill for thirty minutes or over-night. If it was me  I would just pour everything into a ziplock bag so I could turn it over every so often  easier and less mess.

Preheat the griddle, grill (I wonder if a George Foreman grill would work?) or broiler to medium heat. Put the chicken pieces on the griddle, grill or broiler pan reserving marinade. Cook chicken until cooked through  about ten minutes on each side. Brush with reserved marinade two or three times during cooking.

Sprinkle with reserved lemon strips and serve immediately  garnish with parsley sprigs.

Can you imagine a bit of chicken breast with a small piece of lemon rind together as you chew  makes my mouth water just thinking of it.
Note: the easiest way to prevent lemon zest from sticking to a grater is to brush it off with a pastry brush  which you can also use to baste your chicken with the marinade  would this be called utensil multi-tasking?

Well  that sunbeam was short lived  more clouds just rolled in. bah!!

I think this past week was so exciting with so many new knitters joining us for tea and conversation. Hopefully more will join in this week.

sam


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


well I think you have your wish already Sam- I don't recall Brianna being here, since the year I have been dropping by!!!
Welcome Brianna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been listening to the wind here all day--we don't have snow or rain (wish we did, in fact), but it's cold with the wind. I was just sitting here thinking about soup...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brianna9301 - hope to see you again real soon - we will be looking for you with fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table.

sam



Brianna9301 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam both receipts sound wonderful. I think the Lemon Chicken will work perfect fro tonight. Maybe the soup tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam love the crockpot enchilada soup. We have a storm coming in sounds perfect.

Have had computer problems. All fixed.

Marianne, sending bushels of healing energy.

Zoe, hope you feel better soon.

Almost finished socks just have toe decreases second sock.

Glad I went to Zumba as too windy too walk dogs. May go back to gym and soak in jacuzzi and dry off in sauna too warm up.

Sassafras


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 8 February 12
> 
> sam


Thanks for the recipes Sam. Will make the chicken as soon as I get to the store.

I think you're a wonderful host, Sam. Thank you so much for doing it!

Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brianna9301 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


Welcome Brianna! Glad to have you here. You have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.


I'm so glad that you had such a good time meeting 2 KPers. I hope I get that lucky someday.

Glad to hear you got home before the storm!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> brianna9301 - hope to see you again real soon - we will be looking for you with fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Recipe sounds great Sam. Love anything Mexican or Tex Mex. Mmmmmm. I'm sure I can adapt that quite easily. Forgot it was Friday and posted some Winter photos on the last of earlier today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/08/16895162-watch-now-live-streaming-video-of-the-northeast-blizzard?lite

I was just cruising around a bit and came across this--several live cams from the storm in the NE U.S.

Though some of us KPers only have to look out the window...!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't imagine two to three feet of snow overnight - would be great fun if you didn't need to be out and about.

sam

i would want plenty of hot chocolate and knitting while i watched it snow.



Sorlenna said:


> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/08/16895162-watch-now-live-streaming-video-of-the-northeast-blizzard?lite
> 
> I was just cruising around a bit and came across this--several live cams from the storm in the NE U.S.
> 
> Though some of us KPers only have to look out the window...!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.

It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine. 

Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


Welcome to the tea party. Hope you continue to visit with us...Sam is always such a gracious host!
Junek


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


It was me with the socks. Thanks so much!

Wow! Nice ink!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very impressive, Gwen. They are all lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


WOW !!! I think you're so brave to get those...the thought of the needle all that time gives me chills! They're lovely body art!
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, both those recipes sound good, but I think I'm going to go for the Lemon Chicken. I'm going to look for some crock pot liners when I next go into town too. Thanks for being our "Host with the Most" Now don't stay up too late, if you're anything like me you need a good night's sleep to function smoothly.

Tessa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm checking in before leaving for home. I will have to catch up again (big time) when I get home because you all got really chatty on last week's TP and then this week's. See you later!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwenie,LOVE the tats. The butterfly and Carpe diem are my fave though they are all beautiful. I have never beeen brave enough. Cold n windy here today. DH did some steaks on the grill for a late lunch yummy. Went to the office today and picked up some work I can do from home. Not using all my vacation time going without pay so DH and I can take a long weekend somewhere and so I can make the trip to Sam's if that is still on. (Fingers crossed that it is) DH is ok with this we are cutting back on somethings not spending as much on gas with me not going to work. My mom is always willing to help me with going on one trip a year as she thinks I don't do enough for myself. Of which I am very thankful and appreciative of her willingness to do this. 

I wish icould be watching the snow fall it's so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The soup sounds yummy am going to add to grocery list for tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover how was your shopping trip? Hope good and that you didn't wear yourself out


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


I am going to have to try a workshop. My problem is getting the supplies for them.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

And I was sitting here knitting with it lol. All of a sudden i couldn't pull on the working thread.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pup Lover how was your shopping trip? Hope good and that you didn't wear yourself out


Was good had a wonderful lunch managed to only buy 3 skeins of yarn for a cabled cowl. The Goodwill store in Bloomington moved to a bigger location and we stopped there. Was disappointing, their books used to be paperbacks 4 for $1 and hard backs were $1 each. All books are now $3.99 and up. I understand higher rent more employees, but that seems a bit of a jump. Will wait to see if they are selling or if they lower the prices. Was a good day though I am more tired today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


Gweniepooh---- Wow - you are a brave lady to get all those tats. I would have passed out long ago.

Sam, thanks for the lemon chicken recipe. I'll try that this weekend. I can't believe I'm on page 2....just finished the last of the 106 pages on last weeks TP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually pull something from my stash but if you are new to knitting (aren't I remembering correctly)your stash is probably limited. For most workshops since I just learning a skill I don't get very expensive yarn at all!

quote=katgo716]


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


I am going to have to try a workshop. My problem is getting the supplies for them.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> And I was sitting here knitting with it lol. All of a sudden i couldn't pull on the working thread.


Oh my! She loves the colors and thinks it should be for her apparently!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I usually pull something from my stash but if you are new to knitting (aren't I remembering correctly)your stash is probably limited. For most workshops since I just learning a skill I don't get very expensive yarn at all!
> 
> quote=katgo716]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Unfortunately the small stash that I had got ruined. When we moved into our new house we got a really bad flood in the basement. Turned out there were 18 cracks in the foundation. All of my yarn had to be thrown away.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > And I was sitting here knitting with it lol. All of a sudden i couldn't pull on the working thread.
> ...


lol thanks for making me laugh about it. I was almost in tears.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

she's sayin look mum I can knit too, an I made me a blanky lol


katgo716 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> she's sayin look mum I can knit too, an I made me a blanky lol
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


lol good one!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

margewhaples said:


> I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
> Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


Sorry to hear about your pain. I hope it improves.

I just ordered some cascade yarn for a cute little ruffled "tutu" skirt for my granddaughter. Hope to finish it by her birthday. I won't get it for another week or so, but I will let you know what I think.

Feel better!

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.


I wonder how long this one will take? Ringo- corgi- had his own ball of wool that he was allowed to play with and learns very quickly with a sharp 'NO!' He did look experimentally at others but he likes to keep in my 'good books', unlike his two litter sisters I hear about who are disasters with things like electric cords! Again Ringo learned that on one telling- no need to reinforce in any way. He is basically a good fellow!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine two to three feet of snow overnight - would be great fun if you didn't need to be out and about.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I'm with you love hot chocolate, this and a worm blanket. Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.
> ...


lol I'm hoping my sharp no yesterday and today will put a stop to it. I'm afraid that if I gave her a ball to play with she will think that they are all toys. Since she is my first pet ever I am still learning


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > she's sayin look mum I can knit too, an I made me a blanky lol
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.
> ...


I think I would like to meet some K Pers. would be so nice.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> How could you be cross with such an appealing little face as that?
> lol good one!


[/quote]

lol it never lasts long! She really is a sweetie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
> Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


mmmmm, I am relying on the 'Higher Power'as my Dad used to put it to sort things out for me. Priority at the moment is keeping the lines of communication open. 
It is not good to be alone and not well, Marge! I am concerned that things are not going well at the Sr Ctr for you, and you really need help with your shopping. However I have come to admire your resourcefulness in adversity. Maybe you will be able to get to Tai Chi this week!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


They are beautiful, you go girl!!! Get it going on LOL LOL


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> I think I would like to meet some K Pers. would be so nice.


Maybe one day we will get to meet somewhere in between Philly and the NJ turnpike when I am going to or from my mom's house. If anything fun like a showcase or something happens in Philly let me know. It's only 2 hours from my other home and about the same from here maybe.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Both recipes sound delicious. We have had snow, but it has already melted here, though there is still much more in Salt Lake, just 45 miles north of us and the Provo Canyon, just 8 miles north, has had to be closed from time to time to get the snow off. The ski resorts love the snow and we depend on it to fill our reservoirs for summer water.. the avalanche danger is high right now in the canyons. I"m sitting home thinking that the soup sounds just right for this weekend. Thanks for that recipe. Much prayers for those in need, worried about Marianne18 and hoping all goes well with her. She's lucky her heart problem was caught right away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.
> ...


I am glad my Luna doesn't chew on the cords, the yarn is bad enough. I tried giving her her own ball of yarn once she messed it up she found more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


I think it is fun to meet fellow KPers, at least the ones I've met so far any ways.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


lol just what I am afraid of.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.


LOL LOL, she is only trying to help, she loves you that much.LOL LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


Once you get doing intarsia it is lots of fun too Gwen. I used to teach intarsia when I was in the RV park in Arizona -- we just gave our selves a bunch of balls of yarn and started knitting without a pattern (why doesn't that surprise you?) we made all different types of sweaters. I usually made pullovers and did my designs as I went along. We had such fun.

Fairisle is a bit more precise but so beautiful. I love what you are doing and am so glad you are enjoying donmaur's class. she knows so much and is doing a great job.

good class. Another good one starting on Sunday- the surprise jacket for adults- London Girl and Purple V are teaching it together and they are already to go.

It is quite nice out today. went to see a dematologist. I have had a slight ulcer on the side of my nose where new glasses had rubbed it raw raw over a year ago. It never healed and now they feel it is likely skin cancer or possibly pre cancerous although not the very severe cancer but will have to be cut out I don't see how or what they can cut out as it is right on the skin, right on the bone -right under the eye - he said it will be 2 or 3 months for it to heal once I have the surgery as there is so little flesh there. doesn't make sense to me - I would think it would take less time. I think he is excellent though and knows what he is doing. - so just waiting for the biopsy results and will find out when it will be done. It doesn't sound too serious so won't be able to wear glasses for another month or two- it is frustrating as I would like to have them for mid distance driving- Cataract surgery this past summer changed my eyesight. oh well, not that important or serious -I realize it could have been the other more serioius cancer so I am thankful.

I have taken the after noon off (after getting home from the doctors ) as I have been really busy with the workshops,and have been working on my sweater. I think I am going to like it a lot if I ever get it finished. I am working on one sleeve and have finished one of the front borders - and put in the button holes so only have one and a half sleeves and the button side of the border to finish. I think I will put something fancy on the sleeves. lots of fun.

My thoughts are with all those who are recuperating, or not feeling well, and I hope you all have a great quiet inside weekend, good chance to knit if you are in the storm area. take care!

Storms. we are watching CNN and it sounds as if the weather is terrible on the north east of the states. Please, whoever lives in the path of the blizzard, whipping winds and bad roads, please take care. You certainly don't need that kind of bad weather in that part of the States. It sounds as if it is illegal to be on the road in at least 3 states. Please take care everyone- that type of weather is very difficult and I don't think people are as used to bitterly cold snowy blowing blizzards like we have up here. They are never fun and are very dangerous.

Please stay in and stay warm and take care. Even when you are very prepared for that type of weather - it can cause huge damage and be life threatening.

I hope, aside from the weather, everyone is doing well. I would love to see your Tats Gwen -- Julie -it sounds as if you have your computer sorted out. Rachel is great - soon it will be time for your class. After that Sam's. I am looking forward to both of the classes. I plan on doing at least one of them.

The recipes look good Sam. They always do. You do such a good job for us all. Hard to believe it is Feb. 8--time flies by.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would like to meet some K Pers. would be so nice.
> ...


Sounds like a plane, My daughter lives in Bear, Del.is that close to you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope, aside from the weather, everyone is doing well. I would love to see your Tats Gwen -- Julie -it sounds as if you have your computer sorted out. Rachel is great - soon it will be time for your class. After that Sam's. I am looking forward to both of the classes. I plan on doing at least one of them. [quote Designer1234]

Just to show you, Shirley how clever Rachel is- could not have done that without her help!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer I have the pattern all ready to join the BSJ workshop Sunday too! I'm going to be meeting about a dozen KPers at the LYS in Watkinsville GA tomorrow morning (SO excited) and will be looking at yarn for it then!

So sorry to hear about the nose and hope all will be well quickly. My friend had melanoma there and has pretty much now receive quite a new nose; very cute one too! He periodically has checkups and is fine. 

I do like the intarsia and fair isle and will be doing some of those also. 
Once you get doing intarsia it is lots of fun too Gwen. I used to teach intarsia when I was in the RV park in Arizona -- we just gave our selves a bunch of balls of yarn and started knitting without a pattern (why doesn't that surprise you?) we made all different types of sweaters. I usually made pullovers and did my designs as I went along. We had such fun. 

Fairisle is a bit more precise but so beautiful. I love what you are doing and am so glad you are enjoying donmaur's class. she knows so much and is doing a great job. 

good class. Another good one starting on Sunday- the surprise jacket for adults- London Girl and Purple V are teaching it together and they are already to go.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Sounds like a plane, My daughter lives in Bear, Del.is that close to you?


It looks like it's 2 - 21/2 hours accordingto MapQuest.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
> Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


Marge so sorry that you have been down and unable to get your shopping done. Surprising that they don't have a substitute driver. Wish I could bring you some soup. Prayers for feeling better soon.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer, prayers to you. My FIL had the same thing years ago and it was taken care of in one day and healed beautifully. He had to avoid sun exposure on his face, but once it healed it was hardly noticable. He could not see a thing without his glasses and just wore them over the surgical bandage.

as far as the storm, I am in NJ, a few miles up from Sandy Hook and it just switched over from icy rain to snow within the last two hours. Roads are very slushy. The worst part here is supposed to be between midnight and 9 am.

This is not nearly as much fun as it was when I was younger lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a plane, My daughter lives in Bear, Del.is that close to you?
> ...


OK, great, something to forward to. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?


Take a deep breath :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?


That is not good at all. When I was everyone would give me their tangled yarn, I would untangle it and give it back. I found it very relaxing, still do at times.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?
> ...


wow!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.

sam

and just to add to my aura - i had my nipples pierced at one time - the surgeon took them out when he had to cauterize blood vessels for my gallbladder op - i was so angry with him for not putting them back - told him i was going to deduct $100 which is what it cost to have them put in. someday maybe i will have them put back in.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sam's place is still on - come one - come all.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Gwenie,LOVE the tats. The butterfly and Carpe diem are my fave though they are all beautiful. I have never beeen brave enough. Cold n windy here today. DH did some steaks on the grill for a late lunch yummy. Went to the office today and picked up some work I can do from home. Not using all my vacation time going without pay so DH and I can take a long weekend somewhere and so I can make the trip to Sam's if that is still on. (Fingers crossed that it is) DH is ok with this we are cutting back on somethings not spending as much on gas with me not going to work. My mom is always willing to help me with going on one trip a year as she thinks I don't do enough for myself. Of which I am very thankful and appreciative of her willingness to do this.
> 
> I wish icould be watching the snow fall it's so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops!

sam



katgo716 said:


> OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I have a small suitcase of yarn that I am working on now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's way too much for a paperback at goodwill -- someone slipped up on their pricing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Pup Lover how was your shopping trip? Hope good and that you didn't wear yourself out
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marge - sending mountains of healing energy your way - hip and back pain can be miserable. hope you can find someone to help you get in some food supplies.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
> Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Ouch! That sounds painful lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to keep it up high or it will be puppy with the tutu.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gwenie, Love your ink.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?
> ...


Usually I don't mind it either, but these tangles were really, really bad.

Finally made some progress! :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> be sure to keep it up high or it will be puppy with the tutu.
> 
> sam


Now that would be really cute! If I have leftover yarn I will make her one!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> sam's place is still on - come one - come all.
> 
> sam


Sam's Place??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I would have been upset with the surgeon as well after paying that kind of money. I had my nose pierced once but it kept getting caught on my sun glasses had to take it out. Have had my belly pierced for a very long time. Can still put a ring it when I choose to.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Usually I don't mind it either, but these tangles were really, really bad.

Finally made some progress! :thumbup:[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of healing energy shirley - good they caught it now.

sam

[quote=Designer1234It is quite nice out today. went to see a dematologist. I have had a slight ulcer on the side of my nose where new glasses had rubbed it raw raw over a year ago. It never healed and now they feel it is likely skin cancer or possibly pre cancerous although not the very severe cancer but will have to be cut out I don't see how or what they can cut out as it is right on the skin, right on the bone -right under the eye - he said it will be 2 or 3 months for it to heal once I have the surgery as there is so little flesh there. doesn't make sense to me - I would think it would take less time. I think he is excellent though and knows what he is doing. - so just waiting for the biopsy results and will find out when it will be done. It doesn't sound too serious so won't be able to wear glasses for another month or two- it is frustrating as I would like to have them for mid distance driving- Cataract surgery this past summer changed my eyesight. oh well, not that important or serious -I realize it could have been the other more serioius cancer so I am thankful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pray!

sam



katgo716 said:


> I'm really struggling to untangle my yarn. I can't find the end. Any suggestions?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having a get together at my place here in northwest ohio sometime this summer - anyone who can get here is invited. knitting - eating - and whatever other trouble we can get into.

sam



katgo716 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sam's place is still on - come one - come all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gave a belly ring piercing to my granddaughter alexis - we have yet to get it done - i am sure it will get done one of these days. heidi would like one to but thought this was not the best time to be getting one. i wonder why. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Gwenie - I love them .... And now I'm thinking about a hummingbird!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hello all! Boy this week flew by. Loved the snow pictures at the end of the last forum. Unbelievable and I hear you folks are suppose to get even more.
> 
> It was either Katgo or Patch...the socks are looking reeeeallly good. You will love doing toe up too I imagine.
> 
> Okay I'm going to post the tat pictures. It will take several postings so here goes. Sam you ROCK with the piercings! I did have 8 in the ears and 1 in the nose but every time I had surgery and had to take them out they would all but 6 in the ears now. Same with the belly ring...closed up' YES I was a wild child and still am to a degree. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i gave a belly ring piercing to my granddaughter alexis - we have yet to get it done - i am sure it will get done one of these days. heidi would like one to but thought this was not the best time to be getting one. i wonder why. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I left my belly ring in while I was pregnant with the last two.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Take care and rest when you can !! 


Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Pup Lover how was your shopping Hope good and that you didn't wear yourself out
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm Marge - I hope you are feeling better! AZ
quote=margewhaples]I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.[/quote]


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Kathy, I know this may sound radical but, I would clip the yarn, then gently try separating the tangles. When you get it done, roll it loosely into a ball. Hide it from Trixie and then take a plastic bowl that has a lid and is big enough to hold the ball (old tupperware works great) put a hole in the top, (make sure the edges of the hole are smooth so as not to snag the yarn). Put the ball in the bowl, then feed the yarn through the hole, seal the bowl and then rejoin the yarn to your project. It will now be doggie proofed. I have been there ....


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful, Caren!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Kathy, I know this may sound radical but, I would clip the yarn, then gently try separating the tangles. When you get it done, roll it loosely into a ball. Hide it from Trixie and then take a plastic bowl that has a lid and is big enough to hold the ball (old tupperware works great) put a hole in the top, (make sure the edges of the hole are smooth so as not to snag the yarn). Put the ball in the bowl, then feed the yarn through the hole, seal the bowl and then rejoin the yarn to your project. It will now be doggie proofed. I have been there ....


Thanks for the idea, Gigi. I finally got it all out and rolled into a ball. Couldn't put it back on my ball winder though. Oh well, I can knit again lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Beautiful, Caren!


Thank you! the only one I got on the spur of the moment.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So pretty Caren .... We are a colorful lot aren't we???


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So pretty Caren .... We are a colorful lot aren't we???


Yes, I do think we are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it Sam; in my book you ARE the MAN!!! We just prove you can not judge a book by the cover! LOL Nor by the "snow on the roof!" LOL



thewren said:


> gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marge-I hope you find a way to get your shopping done soon. I have used several Cascade yarns and have always been happy with them.

Gwen-how is Hannah doing?

Friends sent me photos of the snow in WI-about 6 inches, My reaction to them was "how beautiful;" DH's was YUCK! which explains why we winter in AZ.

Hoping that everyone on the east coast will be safe and warm and dry.

WI Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The weather sounds pretty rough on the East coast. We have had wind and showers this afternoon. It isn't going to be very nice out for a few days. So I think I will try and sort out my stash closet over the next few days. Pictures to follow! Hope all of you are getting healthier and happier by the minute! Luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do hope I'll be able to do it!



thewren said:


> sam's place is still on - come one - come all.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, wow, its gotten so chilly here again, i guess from the storms everyone else is having. its not unheard of to have snow on valentines day here. but i have noticed the days are getting a bit longer, yeah........ 
i think all the tats are pretty, just not my thing, i hve 3 holes in each ear, would have done more, but it hurt once it got into the cartlige. and i didthose when no one was doing but one. whatever trips your trigger. now sam what do you want with the nipple rings again????? rebel without a cause huh?
the last time we stopped in the goodwill, i too thought their books were to high, the thick paperback i picked up was 3.50. sorry no sale, i did find a cute top though.
marianne your always in my prayers. 
marge i missed tai chi this wk. had dr appt. i finally went to get antibiotics before this turned into broncitus, oops too late, so i have stayed at home in bed for 4 days, yuk, hate being sick. so this evening i needed to get some hair color and i felt like i could pop into the recoop at the hosp. and see dad. he is feeling better and eating everything in site. i figure another wk and he will go back to the nursing home, although he is mentioning moving his chair and tv back home. ahhhh we will have to go through all that again. 
jules, iknow things have eased down since you have been able to talk to fale, but what off them saying you should divorce him. and the worry over them mismanaging his funds. do you have that sorted out so its not a worry to you. whether fale is there with you or not, it seemed they were trying to force your hand. also what happened about the flowers the neighbor destroyed. i just can't imagine anyone doing that to someone elses property. i would nearly whoop someone over my flowers. 
i am still catching up on last wks t party, got to far behind. 
nana caren how is your nephew doing? i told my sister about all this as her son is a health nut, powder drink making health nut. might never happen to another but just need to pass it on.
sam oh i just got to get the stuff for the soup tomorrow. sounds like my kind of food. i put bj a deer roast in the crock pot for supper and before i came back in from the hosp. i went through wendys and got myself a little double stack. gonna have to put that roast in something and seal it up, to me it has stunk up the whole house. everyone take care.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> The weather sounds pretty rough on the East coast. We have had wind and showers this afternoon. It isn't going to be very nice out for a few days. So I think I will try and sort out my stash closet over the next few days. Pictures to follow! Hope all of you are getting healthier and happier by the minute! Luv-AZ


hmmm stash. I really, really want one to organize lol

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> 
> sam


Is the adbloc not working or did you take it off?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They must have heard about the piercings! LOL



thewren said:


> last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> 
> sam


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do hope I'll be able to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Every book we picked up was priced like that. There was a yoga book for $8! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks too much for good will.



thewren said:


> that's way too much for a paperback at goodwill -- someone slipped up on their pricing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, wow, its gotten so chilly here again, i guess from the storms everyone else is having. its not unheard of to have snow on valentines day here. but i have noticed the days are getting a bit longer, yeah........
> i think all the tats are pretty, just not my thing, i hve 3 holes in each ear, would have done more, but it hurt once it got into the cartlige. and i didthose when no one was doing but one. whatever trips your trigger. now sam what do you want with the nipple rings again????? rebel without a cause huh?
> the last time we stopped in the goodwill, i too thought their books were to high, the thick paperback i picked up was 3.50. sorry no sale, i did find a cute top though.
> marianne your always in my prayers.
> ...


Hope you are well really soon. Glad to hear you felt well enough to get out today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thankyou...most of them I designed myself. Would love to apprentice in a tat studio but just not in life's plan



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Gwenie - I love them .... And now I'm thinking about a hummingbird!
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, iknow things have eased down since you have been able to talk to fale, but what off them saying you should divorce him. and the worry over them mismanaging his funds. do you have that sorted out so its not a worry to you. whether fale is there with you or not, it seemed they were trying to force your hand. also what happened about the flowers the neighbor destroyed. i just can't imagine anyone doing that to someone elses property. i would nearly whoop someone over my flowers.


Southern Gal, The talk of divorce has stopped - just came up the once- and I think was what triggered my panic, but They are proving helpful in letting me know where he is- although this morning they were away very early but I will ring tonight about 11 pm- 9 pm their time!
I look at the driveway and it hits me every time- the Tui bird was so distressed today- I am sure he had lost track of his mate. [they used visit the tree that they had cut down every year- the native birds are so at risk].
I think I will stick to plants in my pots- I have one of the pink geraniums in water to start, but the beautiful 'Martha Washington' is gone. I can only see someone doing that in anger- so maybe it is a good thing I did not see him- especially as those big knives they use could kill a person.
Unfortunately they take their belief system to mean that they are above everyone else. 
I do hope Dad goes back to the home without all the fuss you had last time- it is good that he is on the mend- but some things you don't need to go back to.
Also hoping that you will feel better yourself soon!
I must go I have to catch a bus shortly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful tat! Love the wing definition



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i gave a belly ring piercing to my granddaughter alexis - we have yet to get it done - i am sure it will get done one of these days. heidi would like one to but thought this was not the best time to be getting one. i wonder why. lol
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are having a get together at my place here in northwest ohio sometime this summer - anyone who can get here is invited. knitting - eating - and whatever other trouble we can get into.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i gave a belly ring piercing to my granddaughter alexis - we have yet to get it done - i am sure it will get done one of these days. heidi would like one to but thought this was not the best time to be getting one. i wonder why. lol
> ...


WOW that is beautiful , nice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.


I think she is trying to tell you something. It look like the shape of a doggie bone. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2diva thanks for asking...Hannah is doing really well. If you didn't know she had a narrow face you'd not think anything was wrong; just calling her chipmunk for now. LOL She actually went to spend the night at a girlfriend's house. CaBIN FEVER HAS STRUCK AND SHE ONLY HAD TO TAKE 1 PAIN PILL TODAY...oops hit the caps lock.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy, I know this may sound radical but, I would clip the yarn, then gently try separating the tangles. When you get it done, roll it loosely into a ball. Hide it from Trixie and then take a plastic bowl that has a lid and is big enough to hold the ball (old tupperware works great) put a hole in the top, (make sure the edges of the hole are smooth so as not to snag the yarn). Put the ball in the bowl, then feed the yarn through the hole, seal the bowl and then rejoin the yarn to your project. It will now be doggie proofed. I have been there ....
> ...


that is good news, happy for you and Trixie . LOL


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Do any of you do this? Sam wrote "crockpot" and I read "crackpot," which I couldn't understand because it was a perfectly fine recipe.  

Way to go, Sam, tho I have to say the thought of nipple piercing gives me cold shudders. :shock:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Trixie is in trouble now. That's twice!!!! Took me 6 hours to untangle the first time. I may have to change my avatar again lol.
> ...


lol you're right! She got at it again while I was knitting, but I saw it quickly that time. I cut a hole in a container but then realized that I would have to cut the yarn to put it in. I am so afraid of doing that on a sock that I won't do it. It's back on the table again, which is not very comfortable for me, but since it's a $36 yarn I'm taking no more chances in a basket on the floor at my feet where she likes to be.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> Do any of you do this? Sam wrote "crockpot" and I read "crackpot," which I couldn't understand because it was a perfectly fine recipe.
> 
> Way to go, Sam, tho I have to say the thought of nipple piercing gives me cold shudders. :shock:


lol I do that quite a bit. :?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Do you have a big pitcher. Dreamweaver gave that tip. If you can't fit the yarn in the container try a large pitcher. The yarn comes out the spout. Keep the pitcher up on the table if it is a nice heavy one and won't fall so she can't get into it. Might be worth buying a large can of coffee so you can put any side yarn in something with a plastic lid as suggested. Store the coffee somewhere else. :wink:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's been nice being with KTPers. Today, have to work on my blanket a little moor. Blessing to all and a peaceful night for all of you. Until tomorrow .


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Well it's been nice being with KTPers. Today, have to work on my blanket a little moor. Blessing to all and a peaceful night for all of you. Until tomorrow .


Night Patches!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Woohoo! On to the heel flap!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I love the idea of using a pitcher. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Sam and thanks for hosting this weeks party. Your recipes sound yummy and your good cheer is even greater. I will be running around all day tomorrow so I thought I'd join in this evening. We have had tons of rain ( well, tons for So. Cal) and it is sort of chilly so some good hearty meals are in order...chili anyone??


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne, Dear Heart, I hope all the prayers you are getting settle around your shoulders like a thick warm blanket bringing you comfort and peace. Please do whatever it takes to heal completely -- and fast.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Hello Sam and thanks for hosting this weeks party. Your recipes sound yummy and your good cheer is even greater. I will be running around all day tomorrow so I thought I'd join in this evening. We have had tons of rain ( well, tons for So. Cal) and it is sort of chilly so some good hearty meals are in order...chili anyone??


Raising my hand :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Brianna. So good to see you. Don't be a stranger. We miss you

Pontuf



Brianna9301 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, they sound delicious! Will try. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf, do you knit socks? I could use some advice.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just jumped over and only on page 4. Climbing into bed with Pontuf and getting ready for Blue Bloods. DH Rick downstairs watching Shark Tank, his favorite show. Will catch up later. Hope everyone is keeping warm .
Designer just read about the spot on your nose. I'm sure it will be OK.
Keeping everyone in my prayers as always. I'll catch up after Blue Bloods and weather report at 10:00 pm.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a newbie. You need to pm Darowil and 5mmdpn.

Pontuf

quote=katgo716]Pontuf, do you knit socks? I could use some advice.[/quote]


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> I'm a newbie. You need to pm Darowil and 5mmdpn.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=katgo716]Pontuf, do you knit socks? I could use some advice.


 [/quote]

Thanks, will do!

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - is this tattoo on you - wow.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i gave a belly ring piercing to my granddaughter alexis - we have yet to get it done - i am sure it will get done one of these days. heidi would like one to but thought this was not the best time to be getting one. i wonder why. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking forward to checking out those tattoos in person gwen - you had better make it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do hope I'll be able to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not download it - my computer man said no.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that has to be settled sometime in the future.

sam



kehinkle said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we are having a get together at my place here in northwest ohio sometime this summer - anyone who can get here is invited. knitting - eating - and whatever other trouble we can get into.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she should be up and running on all cylinders by monday - sending some more healing energy her way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Purl2diva thanks for asking...Hannah is doing really well. If you didn't know she had a narrow face you'd not think anything was wrong; just calling her chipmunk for now. LOL She actually went to spend the night at a girlfriend's house. CaBIN FEVER HAS STRUCK AND SHE ONLY HAD TO TAKE 1 PAIN PILL TODAY...oops hit the caps lock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you pat - another month and southern california should be getting nice and warm i would think. we are having cool rainy weather also.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hello Sam and thanks for hosting this weeks party. Your recipes sound yummy and your good cheer is even greater. I will be running around all day tomorrow so I thought I'd join in this evening. We have had tons of rain ( well, tons for So. Cal) and it is sort of chilly so some good hearty meals are in order...chili anyone??


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Wanted to say "hi" before reading all the posts. Page 10 already! The Chicken Enchilada soup sounds wonderful & will have to get some of the ingredients. Also, like the Lemon Chicken recipe. I'm about to sprout wings from eating so much chicken these day, but there are so many yummy recipes for it. While at the butcher's on Wednesday, I was going to buy chicken breasts, but one-half actually weighed 2-1/2 pounds!!! I think they had better install treadmills for these ladies. And these are not from hormone or other bad stuff that so many are fed these days. I am not envying the folks in the northeast right now even though I love snow, but am sure this much is going to cause a lot of problems for residents. Understand there will be (if not already) power failure. NOT a good thing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, tonight I had trouble finding the new KTP. I didn't get any emails from last week's so didn't see the link. I'm hoping by responding the emails will start coming.

You guys with the tats and piercings! Such wild children! I was pretty wild myself, but I only have double ear piercings. Tats were not my thing and I really was quite happy with my ears. DD had her naval pierced, but she doesn't have it anymore. No one ever saw my belly button, so I saw no need to pierce it. I would do that when and if I ever have a flat stomach!

Healing energy sent to everyone in need. If you're in the snow, stay safe. I don't know what our weather is supposed to be tomorrow, but it was nice today. Everyone take care and hugs to all!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. Both of the chicken recipes sound great, but I already did this weekend's shopping before I read the KTP. Enchilada sauce and lemons are both missing from my larder, so I'll have to save the recipes for another day. 

Nice ink, Gwenie! The hummingbird is my favorite, but the butterfly is a close second for sure.  I've never had the courage to get tattooed, but do admire good work when I see it. One hole in each ear lobe is as much as I've ever gotten up the nerve for.

I hope everyone in the East is tucked in nice and warm and stays out of the storm this weekend. And that the power comes back on real soon for those who've been affected. It's time for me to get in a little knitting time before bed, so I'll see you all tomorrow. G'night.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A very poignant Blue Bloods tonight.
Watching CNN and catching up on all the snow in Boston, already 11". HUGE snowflakes, so pretty.

Back to page 4 to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

caren - is this tattoo on you - wow.

Sam

Yes it is on my calf. Thanks


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwennie. Your tats are really pretty especially the hummingbird. Im so impressed by the artwork.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana - wow what an incredible tattoo!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana - wow what an incredible tattoo!


Thank you


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

oh NOOOOOOOO Sam! I can't even imagine the pain of piercing a nipple!
I'm going to have nightmares tonight if I can even get to sleep......

Pontuf


and just to add to my aura - i had my nipples pierced at one time - the surgeon took them out when he had to cauterize blood vessels for my gallbladder op - i was so angry with him for not putting them back - told him i was going to deduct $100 which is what it cost to have them put in. someday maybe i will have them put back in.

sam

:shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone! Yay, I've managed to get all caught up on last weeks TP and now I'm ready to get caught up on the 10 pages you have all have gotten ahead of me on. 
Sam, love enchilada soup. We cheated and had pizza tonight, it was good. 
Well, off to get caught up. 
Hope everyone is doing great, that Marianne is on the mend and back with us soon. 
Love all the pictures of snow on last weeks KTP, we are supposed to get snow tomorrow and Sunday, 3-6 inches they say, so we'll see. I cleaned all the wood that was stacked in the garage up and put it to the side so that we can start parking in there, then no cleaning the car off. yay...lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, recipes are making me hungry, especially the soup.
Thanks for hosting another Tea Party. It sure has started out with a bang!
Great conversation and pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are too funny pontuf - it wasn't too bad.

sam



Pontuf said:


> oh NOOOOOOOO Sam! I can't even imagine the pain of piercing a nipple!
> I'm going to have nightmares tonight if I can even get to sleep......
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam. I am so hungry and I only have 1 point left. I'm going to tough it out.

I hope everyone has a good night/day, and will wake up healthier and happier!

Good night, all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who else is on - it is after two and i really should be going to bed - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Recipe sounds great Sam. Love anything Mexican or Tex Mex. Mmmmmm. I'm sure I can adapt that quite easily. Forgot it was Friday and posted some Winter photos on the last of earlier today.


I loved the photos! I got caught up with last week's TP moved over to this week's and fell asleep. Just woke up 11:30 pm. I now have 7 more pages to go. Gwen nice tats. The films I saw of the blizzard on the news were amazing. I have never experienced a "real" blizzard. Although I have seen a few snow storms in my life but not really a blizzard like that.
Well I'm sure a lot of you are in bed so off to read while I still can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just getting ready to sign off Sam, I had to do dishes, make DH some cocoa, and make a pitcher of iced tea before heading to bed, so now that all that is done and I'm all caught up again, I'm heading off. 
I agree with Queenmum, I got a nipple caught in a really heavy safe door once, before my augmentation (that's one of the reasons I chose to reduce), and it hurt SO bad, I won't tell you how loudly I yelled or the words I used, but the thought of piercing one, Oh GOD no!! lol...
And on that note, probably to much info, lol, I'm off of here or I'll be here all night. lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am caught up! I just went to get my knitting and discovered I left it at work. I was so looking forward to doing my 2nd bear and my 1st puppy now I have to work on something else this weekend. Tomorrow I am meeting with some high school buddies for lunch but other than that I planned on knitting all weekend. Bummer! I do have a couple of other projects on needles that I can do but it wasn't what I was planning. Oh well that's life! Going to knit for a while and then off to bed as it is 1am.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I read the first page of the new TP before I went to bed and my goodness you are up to page 11 already !
Some amazing tattoos but not for me, not good with needles even just the thought of them. as for piercing nipples - just as well I am at the start of the day or I would be having nightmares if I was just going to bed! The thought of it is making me shudder - we are all different aren't we. I admire tattoos in other people and that will have to do for me. Going off to lys for some lunch then a workshop on Tunisian crochet. It should be good fun, only 7 of us and the owner of the lys who is doing the workshop.
It is strange that charity shops charge so much for books when they have been given them free. You would think they would make them reasonable as usually I read the fiction books and then take them back to them to sell again. 
Healing thoughts to everyone who needs them, hope everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make sure when you are knitting the container is in front of you and the slit is on other side furthermost away so that it wont get caught in the slit. You can repair the slit with a hot knife if you want but I found as long as the split is on the other side of from where you are sitting it never gets caught up  lyn


katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.

Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make sure when you are knitting the container is in front of you and the slit is on other side furthermost away so that it wont get caught in the slit. You can repair the slit with a hot knife if you want but I found as long as the split is on the other side of from where you are sitting it never gets caught up  lyn
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for that. I was waiting to hear. She PM'd me and spent her time cautioning me not to drive in this bad weather and, of course, she was fine according to her. That is again our Marianne, caring about all of us. I love what her Mom told her and hope she is an obedient daughter. Love our Marianne and yes, she is still planning on coming to Ohio. Love to all from her but she is ordered off the computer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> nana caren how is your nephew doing? i told my sister about all this as her son is a health nut, powder drink making health nut. might never happen to another but just need to pass it on.
> 
> He is recovering at home, going to be a long road ahead. From what I have heard this is not the first time this has happened.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

2 years now and it gets no easier


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day everyone, have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. We did not have much snow, WOW, great full I am praying for the people in Boston. They had it bad, not even pretty, any more. :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's great, ma'am knows beat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sam did you ever go to bed last night? I hit the hay early (10 pm) and popped awake at 7:15 am.

Angora hope you are feeling spry this a.m.

Suppose to be 63 F and sunny today; no snow here for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra that sounds kind of like getting a mammogram. LOL Got to make my appt this next week...yuck



Poledra65 said:


> I'm just getting ready to sign off Sam, I had to do dishes, make DH some cocoa, and make a pitcher of iced tea before heading to bed, so now that all that is done and I'm all caught up again, I'm heading off.
> I agree with Queenmum, I got a nipple caught in a really heavy safe door once, before my augmentation (that's one of the reasons I chose to reduce), and it hurt SO bad, I won't tell you how loudly I yelled or the words I used, but the thought of piercing one, Oh GOD no!! lol...
> And on that note, probably to much info, lol, I'm off of here or I'll be here all night. lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


Thanks, that is for my sister, she passed in March last year, miss her so much. 
She was my best friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


(((HUGS))) for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


Sounds like sooooooo much fun!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Sam did you ever go to bed last night? I hit the hay early (10 pm) and popped awake at 7:15 am.
> 
> Angora hope you are feeling spry this a.m.
> 
> Suppose to be 63 F and sunny today; no snow here for sure.


Spry as can be. Working on my mosaic knitting. DH is brewing up a cup for me. How I wish I was down there with you with that warmth, but of course to share your sunny smile too. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years now and it gets no easier
> ...


Hugs. It isn't easy and we can never replace those we love. They are in our hearts forever but missing them hurts. It shows us that we do make a difference in people's lives and if the memories are good ones, then our lives truly counted for good. Sending you love.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Thank you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I always know that I can catch on Fri. So I am posting kind of cold to what has been said the latter part of last wk. I have been laid up with back and hip barely able to get out of bed in the mornings until late Missed 3 tai chi sessions in the last two wks and several sr. ctr days as well. I have doubled my meds int he am. It's difficult to be so immobile when you live alone. The weekend shopping also cancelled this wk as no driver for the bus. I really need to resupply on fresh vegetables and frozen. I have had little appetite and would really appreciate some soup. I threw together a cassarole last night from a pkg of scalloped potatoes added onions and red cabbage and shreded carrots, frozen peas and carrots and mild italian sausage all of which I sauteed in olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper and parsley. It tasted real good. Thanks Lurker and Kate for the encouragement as it was really needed. I am so sorry for the stress that you are experiencing relative to Fale. This really is not fair. I hope that the trip home for him will be the final outcome for you and you can once again settle down with your loved one. The weather is predicted to have thunder storms which are rare here and gusting winds up to 35 mph. These are unusual for us here in So calif. A severe weather advisory is in place. Should be a good knitting night if I can get started.
> Zoe: Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Healing thoughts and prayers. Marianne: You also are in my thoughts and prayers. I found a sweather that I really like pictured in a yarn ad and hope that it will be in my size and that the pattern will be avail. It is by Cascade yarns which I know nothing about. Will check in later this weekend. Love to all for healthy and happy weekend. Marlark Marge.


So sorry to hear you've been having so many health problems....it does make life difficult when living alone.
My prayers and good thoughts are with you.
Hugs,
June


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best
> ...


You deserve an afternoon of rest...You do so much with the workshops...bless you for making sure we can do those knitting things we've been afraid to tackle on our own!!
When I had cataract surgery about 8 yrs ago, the dr. put lenses in my eyes so I only have to use 'el cheapo' reading glasses...I get them from Walmart...3 for $9! The first time since I was 12 yrs old that I don't reach for glasses before I get out of bed!! And believe me 12 yrs. old was many ayear ago!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best
> ...


So sorry, Shirley...in my earlier reply, I forgot to tell you that I hope the place on your nose will prove to be a minor inconvenience...
Prayers and hugs winging you way in snowy Canada!!
Hug,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam...the Lemon Chicken sounds good. Having guests tonight and was wondering to do with my chicken. Sounds easy and I have all that I need to make it.
Hope all the East Coast folks are safe and warm. I know it's winter and cold weather should be expected...but come on Mother Nature lighten up a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So pretty Caren .... We are a colorful lot aren't we???


Beautiful...
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad she's doing well. Sounds like Marianne got her sense of humor from her mom. Please tell her prayers are still being sent for her. Thanks for the update.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


No, it doesn't!! My mother died almost 18 yrs ago and I still miss her dreadfully!
JuneK


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know Sam, I went out at 4:40 am for a Pilates class at 5:00 am and the temperature was 32 degrees, my husband who is an enthusiastic cyclist is not venturing out this morning now that is has warmed up to 39...for us it is bbrrrrrrrr.


thewren said:


> good to see you pat - another month and southern california should be getting nice and warm i would think. we are having cool rainy weather also.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.
> ...


I hope you enjoy yourself as much as we did in January when 8 of us met here in Calgary at a restaurant. We are going to get together again next month . We had such a good time. Have fun Gwen and I am honored you will wear the Waterfall. I hope you will take some pictures.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I got so caught up in reading all the 12 pages of posts that I haven't said hello to everyone yet! It's early Saturday afternoon here, and I have already been out to meet friends who are here in Guernsey for the weekend visiting someone else. We all had a coffee and a chat in a local cafe, put the world to rights then went our separate ways. It's rather grey and drizzly but warmer than recently, around 8C, but our news says that the NE US is getting dreadful weather. I hope you are keeping warm, and not having to travel too far!
I got a surprise this morning as I was wakening up - there was a report on the national radio (BBC) about the tapestry that the Alderney local community has been working on. It's a 'final panel' for the Bayeau Tapestry, and there was an interview with a friend who had organised the whole thing. It was designed professionally but all the embroidery was done by local people, and their names etc. recorded in a book. We even got Prince Charles and Camilla to do a stitch each when they visited the Channel Islands last summer.
Gweniepooh and NanaCaren, All these wonderful tattoos! I'm too much of a coward to have any real ones. 
I'm starting to get more familiar with some of you now, please excuse any one I might seem to ignore. Thanks for the lovely recipes, Sam. I will try the soup tonight with a few substitutions depending on what ingredients I can find. Lurker2, sounds like things are looking up a bit. I hope everything works out for the best, and that your birds find somewhere else to settle nearby.
Trixie, you really shouldn't upset your mum so much, even if the yarn is VERY tempting. Katgo, hope the rest of your knitting is solo! And well done for sorting out all the tangles whilst remaining serene....
Love to everyone, lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make sure when you are knitting the container is in front of you and the slit is on other side furthermost away so that it wont get caught in the slit. You can repair the slit with a hot knife if you want but I found as long as the split is on the other side of from where you are sitting it never gets caught up  lyn
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make ]
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you so much for the update, Joy! Was worried when C had not contacted us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


My Mum died in 1985, still miss her, but it does get easier with time. 2 years is very close still to a death.

The death I do still find hard to cope with is that of my older daughter, rising 19 years ago now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


That sounds like a really fun day! may be you have embarked on it already- it is 4-25 am Sunday here- I am attempting to catch up on an episode of Downton Abbey at the end of one disk, that keeps escaping me!
Then my niece will come to get me to work up a presentation, with illustrations.
Church in the pm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i am off to knit a spell with kehinkle at our local coffee shop - cabin fever. will report back to you midafternoon. hope everyone is safe and warm.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning --- hope all in the NE US are staying inside where it's warm---hope you all still have power. We got just enough of the snow for a pretty evening; it's now wet and sloppy with more rain predicted for tomorrow.

Just doing some housework today and finishing the knitted valentine hearts with pins, ribbons, beads, etc. DH is off to his reunion with former coworkers so it will be quiet around here.

Good to hear an update on Marianne and everyone...still have prayers going for many of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright, caught up on the new party. My apologies for dropping out of the last one. Work load slammed me pretty hard this last week. I'm learning more of the secretarial assistant stuff to the point of just being brain-fried when I get home. the only bonus is that it does let me catch up on my knitting.

This is a wild-child group what with all the tattoos and nipple-piercings. I thought I was wild just by going to bed with my socks on.... >.<

Katgo - have you been able to de-tangle that yarn mess? I don't mind detangling messes; it's a kind of meditation for me. 

I hope all the KTP northeast US guys are able to stay warm. 

I'm off to get dressed for today; we had a slight cold front come through & we're supposed to get more rain today. I'm on standby to visit a friend; her dad is in the hospital with a lung infection. He's on major antibiotics & has the whole family there as support, but it's still touch & go at the moment. 

I'm wandering back off for another cup of tea and to finish the Jayne hat. I think I will start on a set of mittens when I'm done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy your day day together!!! Hugs from all of us -


thewren said:


> well - i am off to knit a spell with kehinkle at our local coffee shop - cabin fever. will report back to you midafternoon. hope everyone is safe and warm.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam and Kehinkle, hope you have a wonderful time. 
Morning all, I've been up since around 7am but am just getting around to saying good morning. We are up to a 90% chance of snow today, so I'm waiting to see if it starts anytime soon. I think I'm going to curl up with my knitting, I've already washed the dishes and mopped the floors so I'm good to go for the day. DH is watching The Love Bug, and I think we are just going to have a quiet day, unless DStepmother wants me to go over to do something. 
Hope everyone has a safe warm day, at least warm inside. Hope and pray no one loses power with all the storms. 
See you all later. 
Oh Designer, I do hope that the spot is not anything to worry about, and that it is all taken care of with little fuss and muss for you to deal with. hugs and prayers.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> And I was sitting here knitting with it lol. All of a sudden i couldn't pull on the working thread.


LOL!! I know it's not funny..my DD english bulldog got hold of a big ball of Super Saver..she got it off the dog before it got too mangled but I have yet to unravel it!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam..I don't get my emails for KP until the next day..so this is saturday morning. My family would love the crockpot soup..I have to buy a few things first to make it. 

We received about 30cm of snow yesterday (about a foot of snow) with wind blowing it into higher drifts. Son and I spent an hour shovelling mid-day and then the plow went by and DS had to go shovel the mound as my DH was just coming home from the commuter train (yes he went to work!). DS cannot go bowling with us this morning as his shoulder now hurts! 
I have to finish the ruffle skirt for my 4 yr old GD today so I can ship it off tomorrow to Scotland. DD over there is having a hard time getting over pneumonia as they had to give her stronger antibiotics. If not better in a week they will take sputum and xrays. This is the downside to public health..they only prescribe the weakest drugs (amoxicillin) and will not do any testing unless things get worse. Hello?!?
This is her 3rd dose of antibiotics in 6 weeks!
Well, off to bowling..will check in later today! Hope the east coast KPers are safe!~

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Sam..I don't get my emails for KP until the next day..so this is saturday morning. My family would love the crockpot soup..I have to buy a few things first to make it.
> 
> We received about 30cm of snow yesterday (about a foot of snow) with wind blowing it into higher drifts. Son and I spent an hour shovelling mid-day and then the plow went by and DS had to go shovel the mound as my DH was just coming home from the commuter train (yes he went to work!). DS cannot go bowling with us this morning as his shoulder now hurts!
> I have to finish the ruffle skirt for my 4 yr old GD today so I can ship it off tomorrow to Scotland. DD over there is having a hard time getting over pneumonia as they had to give her stronger antibiotics. If not better in a week they will take sputum and xrays. This is the downside to public health..they only prescribe the weakest drugs (amoxicillin) and will not do any testing unless things get worse. Hello?!?
> ...


Now now, naughty topic!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How fun Gwenie! You are going to have a wonderful time. Can we see a picture of the name tag pin and one of you in your waterfall top?

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.


Thank you K, it was a pleasure meeting you (both of you) as well. I loved your stories and look forward to your return to this area. We had lots of snow, but not as much as Eastern Mass. No power outage. The 'old man' and I spent a couple of hours clearing out the driveway and vehicles. He snow-blows and I do the finish work with the shovel. I use it like my cane-and if I do fall there's lots of snow to land in!  Glad you got out before the storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.
> ...


Welcome to the KTP, John's old lady!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam. Thanks. Here in CA we are still having a cold spell, frost, no big deal weatherwise.
Hoping yours takes a turn around soon. 

Hola, I feel like Tortilla Soup, what we call it in CA. 
Karen


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This was a birthday gift from my sister. It works beautifully. It's signed by the artist and guess where his studio is...OHIO !!!!!

Also a KPer showed how she solved the problem a few months ago. She uses a tea pot she found in a thrift store, the yarn goes in and the thread comes out the spout! so neat.

pontuf



TNS said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

There were 12 pages when I opened this and now 14! Well, I'll catch up somehow. 



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


I like mosaic a lot, too--I got Barbara Walker's book and practiced and it works very well for two colors. I learned with hats that I need to loosen up, though...

Speaking of hats, I finished a simple baby one last night and may have gotten back in the groove. I started another with a pattern I'd written out a long time ago, and I have so far learned two things: it looks pretty cool, and I cannot make a mistake. I learned the second thing, of course, because I did make one and now have to frog and start over.  Ah, but that is me and my knitting.

Marge, Zoe, Marianne, Shirley, SouthernGal, and all who need healing thoughts--you have them, always. It has seemed such a hard winter this year healthwise, and I am really hoping spring comes soon and brings us all better medical situations!

I'm off to read up a bit more...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> How fun Gwenie! You are going to have a wonderful time. Can we see a picture of the name tag pin and one of you in your waterfall top?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Hope you take pictures, love to see your waterfall top.
:lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make sure when you are knitting the container is in front of you and the slit is on other side furthermost away so that it wont get caught in the slit. You can repair the slit with a hot knife if you want but I found as long as the split is on the other side of from where you are sitting it never gets caught up  lyn


Thanks for the idea, Lyn. I had already found a pitcher and it's working great! I will be using the plastic container once I start on my 2nd sock, so I will remember that idea!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Lurker. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There were 12 pages when I opened this and now 14! Well, I'll catch up somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of frogging we hear of- you have to be a perfectionist too- no criticism- Just that I will fudge if I can get away with it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank God she is doing well! What a scare!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Hi Lurker. Thank you.


You're welcome! And Sam will welcome you himself, when he comes home- Sam's table is a bit miraculous, always room for another and always a brew at the ready!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Such a sweet looking dog by the way.


Thanks! She really is sweet. She must have just loved the colors in the yarn. The pitcher is working great! She was very frustrated this morning when I put it on the floor lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


I'm sorry Lyn. My dad has been gone for 25 years now. It will always be with us, but it does lessen with time. I still miss him and sometimes I still cry, but you sort of get to where you can stand the pain. I haven't said it very well, my mind is a little fuzzy today from Fibro fog.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


Have a wonderful time you lucky lady! So glad about the top. It's lovely.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Spry as can be. Working on my mosaic knitting. DH is brewing up a cup for me. How I wish I was down there with you with that warmth, but of course to share your sunny smile too. ;-)


I'm so glad that you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years now and it gets no easier
> ...


I'm so sorry Patches.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?[/quote]

Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Melyn, this is beautiful, my Mom was my best friend. Lost her in 2002 and still miss her every day.

Pontuf



melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> I have used paper carrier bag to stop my cats "playing" with my wool, just
> clip or tape the sides together at the top once the wool is inside, and lay it either on a table, chair or the floor. Or, turn a jug upside down over the ball in a larger flat bottomed bowl, eg washing up bowl so the yarn comes out the spout (the sort of jug where the spout is a dip in the top of its wall, not a separate tube). The bigger bowl is to stop the jug tipping over when you pull the yarn. ....or when someone wants to play with it. Good Luck.


Thanks! More great ideas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]

I am just catching up, on Downton Abbey- will watch this link, later! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The amount of frogging we hear of- you have to be a perfectionist too- no criticism- Just that I will fudge if I can get away with it!


I think perfectionism is just part of my personality--my friends in art class called me "Detail Woman"--but I have been known to fudge a bit here and there; it depends on what I want out of the final product. I am not about to frog something like a washcloth for personal use if I've just made a small error. But this hat has dropped stitches--and not having gotten familiar with the pattern since I'd just done a few rows, I dropped the wrong one, which resulted in disaster. I am not good with fixing those--they never look right to my eye, even though others tell me they're fine--so a frogging I will go.

DD had a good birthday--she and friends went bowling and then to eat and then came back here for cake and talk (and lots of laughing, which I love to hear!). We will go out for supper tonight--she is thinking Vietnamese food--but I won't be able to work out the surprise today after all.  We can still get in a driving lesson, I hope. I feel a bit left out with everyone's bountiful snow and all we get are wind and cold, but since we had plans to go out, it is for the best. Perhaps we will get some precipitation later in the week. We so desperately need for the drought to break.

To all you KPers who are meeting in person--have fun and don't get *too* rowdy! :mrgreen:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> I got a surprise this morning as I was wakening up - there was a report on the national radio (BBC) about the tapestry that the Alderney local community has been working on. It's a 'final panel' for the Bayeau Tapestry, and there was an interview with a friend who had organised the whole thing. It was designed professionally but all the embroidery was done by local people, and their names etc. recorded in a book. We even got Prince Charles and Camilla to do a stitch each when they visited the Channel Islands last summer.
> 
> Trixie, you really shouldn't upset your mum so much, even if the yarn is VERY tempting. Katgo, hope the rest of your knitting is solo! And well done for sorting out all the tangles whilst remaining serene....
> Love to everyone, lin


Wow! The tapestry sounds wonderful! Congratulations on getting the Prince and Camilla to do something on it, that is so neat! How great that it was on TV!

Trixie is forgiven once again, and the pitcher idea is working! When I put it on the floor she went sniffing at it and then batted at the pitcher a few times and looked at me as if she was disappointed that I took her new toy away from her lol. She hasn't even looked at it since.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The death I do still find hard to cope with is that of my older daughter, rising 19 years ago now.


Oh, Julie, I'm so sorry. We should not have to bury our children. I can't even imagine how painful that is even though I saw my grandma bury her youngest (41) daughter. My grandma was never the same.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a great idea! I never know what to do with those large plastic coffee containers. We recycle them which helps I guess. Seems like a waste, whatever happened to just a bag of coffee? Only the gourmet brands use the bags

Pontuf



Southern Gal said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning --- hope all in the NE US are staying inside where it's warm---hope you all still have power. We got just enough of the snow for a pretty evening; it's now wet and sloppy with more rain predicted for tomorrow.
> 
> Just doing some housework today and finishing the knitted valentine hearts with pins, ribbons, beads, etc. DH is off to his reunion with former coworkers so it will be quiet around here.
> 
> Good to hear an update on Marianne and everyone...still have prayers going for many of us.


Those hearts sound so pretty! I hope you'll post a pic!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Alright, caught up on the new party. My apologies for dropping out of the last one. Work load slammed me pretty hard this last week. I'm learning more of the secretarial assistant stuff to the point of just being brain-fried when I get home. the only bonus is that it does let me catch up on my knitting.
> 
> This is a wild-child group what with all the tattoos and nipple-piercings. I thought I was wild just by going to bed with my socks on.... >.<
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did get the yarn untangled.

I'm so sorry about your friend's dad. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of frogging we hear of- you have to be a perfectionist too- no criticism- Just that I will fudge if I can get away with it!
> ...


Just working on a washcloth for my workshop! And watching Downton Abbey- no ads to give me a rest! Dare not work on a complex design with too much going on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is a great idea! I never know what to do with those large plastic coffee containers. We recycle them which helps I guess. Seems like a waste, whatever happened to just a bag of coffee? Only the gourmet brands use the bags
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Have I missed this? I did not know or remember that Sam and kehinkle live close to each other. How fun!

Pontuf

!


thewren said:


> well - i am off to knit a spell with kehinkle at our local coffee shop - cabin fever. will report back to you midafternoon. hope everyone is safe and warm.
> 
> sam


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Have I missed this? I did not know or remember that Sam and kehinkle live close to each other. How fun!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Charlotte, curious to know more of the new avatar!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie. Your knitted Valentine's hearts sound sweet. Can we see a picture?

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning --- hope all in the NE US are staying inside where it's warm---hope you all still have power. We got just enough of the snow for a pretty evening; it's now wet and sloppy with more rain predicted for tomorrow.
> 
> Just doing some housework today and finishing the knitted valentine hearts with pins, ribbons, beads, etc. DH is off to his reunion with former coworkers so it will be quiet around here.
> 
> Good to hear an update on Marianne and everyone...still have prayers going for many of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh Lurker, I didn't know you fudged too. I call it doing the 911. That's our emergency number here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like we didn't get that second snow storm where I live. We did get up to about 2 ft. up by the lake and some less here but I don't think anything like Boston and the rest of the NE. It is even more of a winter wonderland today. Couldn't get the screen door open to take a photo as it is frozen shut.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I am a terrible fudger! don't like frogging! love the real stuff too- to the detriment of my teeth, and waist line!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!

Pontuf

TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?[/quote]

Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Sam, the sharp cheddar on french bread sounds great. Have you considered crostini instead of just plain french bread? maybe with some basil or rosemary or oregano? with just a hint of garlic?
For cheese you really haven't lived until you've had Cabot Extra Sharp cheddar from Cabot Creamery in Vermont. 
http://www.cabotcheese.coop/


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ann bar said:


> Thanks Sam...the Lemon Chicken sounds good. Having guests tonight and was wondering to do with my chicken. Sounds easy and I have all that I need to make it.
> Hope all the East Coast folks are safe and warm. I know it's winter and cold weather should be expected...but come on Mother Nature lighten up a bit.


Mother Nature did ''lighten up'' a bit for us in NE Ohio, Ann. We have genuine, bright sunshine for the first time in days!! So glad you gave her specific instruction on acceptable behavior--and she was listening for a change!! LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi SG - sorry you are fighting the bug - but glad to hear Dad is feeling better - take your meds and stay warm. DH woke up this morning with a sore throat - so we'll see how he does fighting it off - 34 degrees this morning and snow piled up against the buildings and fences - nothing major and the showers will melt it all soon the roads and open spaces are already clear but the mountains all around are pretty white. A good day to hunker down. My hummingbirds are trying to stay warm and sharing the feeders today - They know better than to waste energy chasing each other when the weather is bad - isn't that something??? OK back to catch up - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, wow, its gotten so chilly here again, i guess from the storms everyone else is having. its not unheard of to have snow on valentines day here. but i have noticed the days are getting a bit longer, yeah........
> i think all the tats are pretty, just not my thing, i hve 3 holes in each ear, would have done more, but it hurt once it got into the cartlige. and i didthose when no one was doing but one. whatever trips your trigger. now sam what do you want with the nipple rings again????? rebel without a cause huh?
> the last time we stopped in the goodwill, i too thought their books were to high, the thick paperback i picked up was 3.50. sorry no sale, i did find a cute top though.
> marianne your always in my prayers.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for!!! I'm feeling pretty guilty as I look through these bins..... It adds up quick when you can't really see what you have... 


katgo716 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > The weather sounds pretty rough on the East coast. We have had wind and showers this afternoon. It isn't going to be very nice out for a few days. So I think I will try and sort out my stash closet over the next few days. Pictures to follow! Hope all of you are getting healthier and happier by the minute! Luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I noticed at our shop that all of their craft books were pretty much gone - they've always had a good selection of patterns and magazines - I didn't get a chance to ask anyone what was up - it was too busy - and of course I don't NEED anymore..... so it was just as well - 


Pup lover said:


> Every book we picked up was priced like that. There was a yoga book for $8! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks too much for good will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Hannah is feeling better - I was her age when I had all 4 of mine out - I was not a happy girl for a few days.....


Gweniepooh said:


> Purl2diva thanks for asking...Hannah is doing really well. If you didn't know she had a narrow face you'd not think anything was wrong; just calling her chipmunk for now. LOL She actually went to spend the night at a girlfriend's house. CaBIN FEVER HAS STRUCK AND SHE ONLY HAD TO TAKE 1 PAIN PILL TODAY...oops hit the caps lock.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too!!!


Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Cut the hole on the edge of the lid like a triangle down the lip and then you will have a "pitcher".


katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, TNS. Enjoyed learning some more about the tapestry and your home island.

Again, welcome. We're glad you've chosen to jump in to the conversations.

Ohio Joy



TNS said:


> Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

another idea to keep the pups out of our yarn


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well maybe this is the knittings way of saying "I'm lonely - work on me"!!! Have a good weekend!!!


Sandy said:


> I am caught up! I just went to get my knitting and discovered I left it at work. I was so looking forward to doing my 2nd bear and my 1st puppy now I have to work on something else this weekend. Tomorrow I am meeting with some high school buddies for lunch but other than that I planned on knitting all weekend. Bummer! I do have a couple of other projects on needles that I can do but it wasn't what I was planning. Oh well that's life! Going to knit for a while and then off to bed as it is 1am.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

melyn said:


> you don't need to cut the yarn if its a plastic lid just cut a slit from edge to the ctr hole and hold it so you can slip the yarn through slit and into hole make sure when you are knitting the container is in front of you and the slit is on other side furthermost away so that it wont get caught in the slit. You can repair the slit with a hot knife if you want but I found as long as the split is on the other side of from where you are sitting it never gets caught up  lyn
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update Joy - she is such a great lady and I hope that she gets back on her feet quickly - I'm sure this is real tough on C and Marianne's family - it's tough on us!!! Best wishes to her the next time you get a chance to pass them on. luv-AZ


jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from Marianne. She is doing OK and is as surprised as we all are over the mild heart attack she had at the doctor's office. She says that she misses all of us terribly and is continuing to do as instructed.
> 
> Mom gave her strict instructions that she is not allowed to go to heaven until after Mom has been there waiting for her for many years!! I would suspect that she answered Mom with a very polite, "Yes, ma'am." LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty!



katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know what you mean lyn - they are always in our thoughts and hearts - 


melyn said:


> 2 years now and it gets no easier


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How sweet of you to make pins and how fun this will be - have a wonderful time and drive safe!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ - you have snow! WOW! It's cold and rainy here but no snow not even on the mountains. We were going to put Pontuf in the car and drive to Prescott for lunch but it's 23degrees F there! I want to check out a LYS there that has been there for years. I just found out about it! I must be slipping.....

Pontuf

Sticks]Hi SG - sorry you are fighting the bug - but glad to hear Dad is feeling better - take your meds and stay warm. DH woke up this morning with a sore throat - so we'll see how he does fighting it off - 34 degrees this morning and snow piled up against the buildings and fences - nothing major and the showers will melt it all soon the roads and open spaces are already clear but the mountains all around are pretty white. A good day to hunker down. My hummingbirds are trying to stay warm and sharing the feeders today - They know better than to waste energy chasing each other when the weather is bad - isn't that something??? OK back to catch up - luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, wow, its gotten so chilly here again, i guess from the storms everyone else is having. its not unheard of to have snow on valentines day here. but i have noticed the days are getting a bit longer, yeah........
> i think all the tats are pretty, just not my thing, i hve 3 holes in each ear, would have done more, but it hurt once it got into the cartlige. and i didthose when no one was doing but one. whatever trips your trigger. now sam what do you want with the nipple rings again????? rebel without a cause huh?
> the last time we stopped in the goodwill, i too thought their books were to high, the thick paperback i picked up was 3.50. sorry no sale, i did find a cute top though.
> marianne your always in my prayers.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years now and it gets no easier
> ...


I agree it has been almost 6 years for my mom, dad and last of three brothers. The oldest brother (2yrs younger than me) went 32 years ago and the youngest one 12 years ago. So I am an orphan.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


You may have said this before, but I missed it. Would you tell me what that beautiful yarn is? :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307


[/quote]

I'm so pleased you liked this. The actual Bayeux Tapestry is on permanent display in Bayeux, France. We had to learn about it in school, but we know a lot less of American or even Australian history, so please do not apologise for not knowing this bit of ours!

I have only recently started knitting after a long gap, so have been making dish (wash) cloths as practise pieces. I have just tried to make one with the shape of Alderney on it, using knitting design graph paper to work out the stitches, but it is not particularly good. I just tried using pearl stitches on stocking stitch background, but haven't blocked it yet. I'm much better following patterns, but thought I should try to do something original.......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer prayers that the spot heals quickly and doesn't interfere with your glasses too much. I can't see without mine walk into walls.

Gwenie and Sam have fun meeting KTP friends and knitting! 

Glad to see more New people at the table. I know there were others I wanted to mention however I cannot remember now. DH and I did grocery shopping and I'm wiped! I have been out of the house four days in a row now think I will stay in and take it easy for a couple of days. Off to nap and dream about knitting anyway! Lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.

I'm sorry, but I really am a good person, otherwise. Really....


Pontuf


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

This was one fudging, I admit I do fudge if I can and its not real noticeable. And I LOVE fudge as long as there isnt any nuts in it.



Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf fudging does not make you a bad person. You love dogs you can't be bad if you love animals! I like your new avatar is it you in the picture?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really am a good person, otherwise. Really....
> 
> Pontuf


It's not cheating or a mistake--it's a design element unique to you. lol

It's funny that I tend to get compulsive about some things--my grandmother was the same way, and we used to give her a hard time about it. I guess that's my karma coming back to get me. :XD:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pup. I feel much better, and not so much a cheater.
Glad you are feeling better and getting out. Don't overdo.

Yes me in my former life. DH is putting my very old portfolio pics in our computer. This was way back when a camera had film. HAHAHA

Pontuf

.


Pup lover said:


> Pontuf fudging does not make you a bad person. You love dogs you can't be bad if you love animals!  I like your new avatar is it you in the picture?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay I know I have posted this before. For all of the fudgers who can't resist fudge.

Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge
from the kitchen of Sandy Davis

3 cups (18 0unces) semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 (14 ounce) can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
Dash salt
1 cup chopped nuts(optional)
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In large heavy saucepan, over low heat, melt chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt, stirring frequently until smooth. Remove from heat; stir in nuts and vanilla. Spread evenly into aluminum foil-lined tree shaped mold (for Christmas) or square pan. Chill 2 hours or until firm. Place fudge on cutting board; peel off foil. Garnish as desired or cut into squares. Store loosely covered at room temperature.

Variations: Mint chocolate chips with mint extract instead of vanilla, peanut butter chips, or butterscotch chips may be substituted or added with chocolate chips.


Microwave directions:
In 1 quart glass measure with handle, combine chips with sweetened condensed milk and salt. Cook on 100% (high) power 3 minutes or until chips melt, stirring after each 1 1/3 minutes. Stir in nuts and vanilla. Proceed as above.

Note: I have made the microwave version only when a stove wasn't available. I prefer the stove method. My favorite is to make a double batch without nuts. I do make different variations and give as gifts for Christmas. People think I've been slaving for days when in reality I haven't.

Enjoy!

I am all caught up and have to get ready to go to lunch with some high school girl friends. I know I'll have to play catch up again when I get home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun Sam and my love to kehinkle!!!


thewren said:


> well - i am off to knit a spell with kehinkle at our local coffee shop - cabin fever. will report back to you midafternoon. hope everyone is safe and warm.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES! A design element....I like it!



Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> ...


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm Poledra - I wish I had gotten that much work done today already - Maybe if I got off the computer!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Sam and Kehinkle, hope you have a wonderful time.
> Morning all, I've been up since around 7am but am just getting around to saying good morning. We are up to a 90% chance of snow today, so I'm waiting to see if it starts anytime soon. I think I'm going to curl up with my knitting, I've already washed the dishes and mopped the floors so I'm good to go for the day. DH is watching The Love Bug, and I think we are just going to have a quiet day, unless DStepmother wants me to go over to do something.
> Hope everyone has a safe warm day, at least warm inside. Hope and pray no one loses power with all the storms.
> See you all later.
> Oh Designer, I do hope that the spot is not anything to worry about, and that it is all taken care of with little fuss and muss for you to deal with. hugs and prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like your mojo is on the gogo again Sorlenna!!! Hope you are feeling better -


Sorlenna said:


> There were 12 pages when I opened this and now 14! Well, I'll catch up somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


 :-( By the time I start, you will be done.LOL then you can help me. Won't get yarn until Monday. 
Your socks are beautiful .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.


It is a bit hit and miss, Nickerina! if you chance to see who is online at the same time- sometimes it is possible to have a 'conversation' in real time- but we have got used to time delays- because we are all over the world- even Bulgaria and South Africa, and we have many 'lurkers' [I prefer that word to 'stalker' that some how is so sinister!] So we can miss birthdays for instance.If you see someone post and really want to say something special there is always the private message, PM- I find that very handy! None the less, you have my best wishes for good luck in 'talking' with those of us, you wish to!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.
> ...


It is Dream Yarn from www.dremingcoloryarn.com. it is sport weight hand-dyed yarn.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I picked this bowl up at Cracker Barrel last week in their gift shop - It is supposed to be a bird seed feeder but my birds can eat seed off the ground!!! DH put a piece of felt on the bottom so it won't scratch the furniture and it's heavy enough that it doesn't move - 


Pontuf said:


> This was a birthday gift from my sister. It works beautifully. It's signed by the artist and guess where his studio is...OHIO !!!!!
> 
> Also a KPer showed how she solved the problem a few months ago. She uses a tea pot she found in a thrift store, the yarn goes in and the thread comes out the spout! so neat.
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I love that show! Dame Maggie Smith just rocks, doesn't she?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute kitty - I just love tuxedo cats!!! Welcome to the KTP!! - AZ


John's old lady said:


> Hi Lurker. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote][/quote]

It is great isn't it!? And lovely to see a completely new part of the world [to me!]


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> I think perfectionism is just part of my personality--my friends in art class called me "Detail Woman"--but I have been known to fudge a bit here and there; it depends on what I want out of the final product. /quote]
> 
> I'm a perfectionist too. Just frogged 12 rows on my socks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm more of a fudger than a frogger too!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > There were 12 pages when I opened this and now 14! Well, I'll catch up somehow.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

nickerina said:


> Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.


Some people hit the refresh button, but it doesn't work for me. I just hit the watched topics button on the top of the screen and then come back in from there if there are new posts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I want to watch and catchup to Downton Abbey but need to start at the beginning. Was going to purchase it on Netflix but TOO expensive! My girlfriend rented it from the library, long waiting list, but she got it in a week!
That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

nice colors and beautiful knitting - you are making progress now!!!


katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Stay warm!!!!


Angora1 said:


> Looks like we didn't get that second snow storm where I live. We did get up to about 2 ft. up by the lake and some less here but I don't think anything like Boston and the rest of the NE. It is even more of a winter wonderland today. Couldn't get the screen door open to take a photo as it is frozen shut.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Perfect AZ! I love it and your yarn too.

Pontuf

.


AZ Sticks said:


> I picked this bowl up at Cracker Barrel last week in their gift shop - It is supposed to be a bird seed feeder but my birds can eat seed off the ground!!! DH put a piece of felt on the bottom so it won't scratch the furniture and it's heavy enough that it doesn't move -
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure, just start at the end and work backwards!!!! Welcome to KTP - just jump in and say hi - you can always go back and read postings..... AZ


nickerina said:


> Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


in my case if it means my count is out- I try to work out a way round it- works in some cases-in some it does not- I was in a hurry to complete a feather and fan, my count went wonky towards the end- I wont be making the mistake of 'fudging ' that one again, now I have looked really closely!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sam...the Lemon Chicken sounds good. Having guests tonight and was wondering to do with my chicken. Sounds easy and I have all that I need to make it.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My best friend got some kilns last summer--I told her she should make yarn bowls. Dang, I wish I was close enough to work with them, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nickerina --- welcome; glad to have you here. It sounds like you might be coming to the tea party through an email notice -- going that way, you'll have to look back to see all the comments. If you click into the main KnittingParadise.com webside anytime after The Wren (our dear Sam) has posted the new link, you'll be able to get in on the conversation right in the beginning - or if you click TheWren in the user list for the topics he's initiated, you'll get in rather early into the conversation. That way, you don't have to wait until Admin. sends out the email notice. Also, once you're in the tea party, click to "watch" that topic - then it will always be in your Watched topics on the top of the page - clicking on the => button will take you right to where you left off. With 100 pages or so, we've learned the shortcuts. Hope to hear more about what you're knitting, cooking, and life in general.



Lurker 2 said:


> nickerina said:
> 
> 
> > Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Melting fast but it's still only 34 degrees - 


Pontuf said:


> AZ - you have snow! WOW! It's cold and rainy here but no snow not even on the mountains. We were going to put Pontuf in the car and drive to Prescott for lunch but it's 23degrees F there! I want to check out a LYS there that has been there for years. I just found out about it! I must be slipping.....
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I like really forgiving yarns!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote][/quote]

Both the town and the tapestry are just gorgeous! What a great story! Thank you so much for sharing this. How I would love to see Europe some day. I've never been out of the states.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf - did you see the posting where you can get all eight episodes of Downton Abbey on the internet? That's what I did and when I had the flu, I watched them all. PM me if you didn't get it and I'll look it up and post it. I was hearing so many spoilers since the cast are starting the next season this month, that I decided I wanted to see what happened rather than wait until all the episodes were on our local PBS. My daughter ended up with strept throat (being a teacher, you know) and I sent her the link and she watched them all too so at least I can talk to her about the episodes without worrying about spilling any of the events.



Pontuf said:


> I want to watch and catchup to Downton Abbey but need to start at the beginning. Was going to purchase it on Netflix but TOO expensive! My girlfriend rented it from the library, long waiting list, but she got it in a week!
> That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This makes me sad - I'm so sorry. It would be so hard to have no family left. Thinking of you - AZ


Sandy said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> ...


 I did the same thing with feather and fan, lucky it was for myself and not a gift.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna that is a great idea! I never saw one until my sister sent this one to me. Sometimes I think I am so out of touch...
Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> My best friend got some kilns last summer--I told her she should make yarn bowls. Dang, I wish I was close enough to work with them, too!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!! I'm feeling pretty guilty as I look through these bins..... It adds up quick when you can't really see what you have...
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


I guess it does. I've got very little atm. Just enough for my projects. I guess what is left over with be considered my stash lol.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back to knitting and good for you to make things up on your own - we have some wonderful designers in this group and I can hardly wait to see what you come up with!!


TNS said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!
> ...


I'm so pleased you liked this. The actual Bayeux Tapestry is on permanent display in Bayeux, France. We had to learn about it in school, but we know a lot less of American or even Australian history, so please do not apologise for not knowing this bit of ours!

I have only recently started knitting after a long gap, so have been making dish (wash) cloths as practise pieces. I have just tried to make one with the shape of Alderney on it, using knitting design graph paper to work out the stitches, but it is not particularly good. I just tried using pearl stitches on stocking stitch background, but haven't blocked it yet. I'm much better following patterns, but thought I should try to do something original.......[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't forget oatmeal and cornmeal boxes --- they are the right size for the skeins I tend to use - either pretty big or 50 g ones. The plastic lid is easy to cut and even glue fabric around the hole if you want to make it absolutely snag proof. I use my wooden yarn bowl, but it's not quite heavy enough to stay on the table so it just sits on the recliner next to me.



Pontuf said:


> Perfect AZ! I love it and your yarn too.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Joy - you crack me up!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > ann bar said:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> another idea to keep the pups out of our yarn


How cute!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You got it Pontuf - the Fudge Master huh??? I don't know your work it always lovely so if you are making mistakes you are good at hiding them!!! I wish I knew better how to fix them.... my mom was great about going back with a crochet hook - my brain just doesn't work that way ha ha!


Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> AZ - you have snow! WOW! It's cold and rainy here but no snow not even on the mountains. We were going to put Pontuf in the car and drive to Prescott for lunch but it's 23degrees F there! I want to check out a LYS there that has been there for years. I just found out about it! I must be slipping.....
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I thought AZ was hot all year lol. I was there in Aug when it was 118F.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you need your rest silly girl - tuck in and take it easy for a couple of days - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Designer prayers that the spot heals quickly and doesn't interfere with your glasses too much. I can't see without mine walk into walls.
> 
> Gwenie and Sam have fun meeting KTP friends and knitting!
> 
> Glad to see more New people at the table. I know there were others I wanted to mention however I cannot remember now. DH and I did grocery shopping and I'm wiped! I have been out of the house four days in a row now think I will stay in and take it easy for a couple of days. Off to nap and dream about knitting anyway! Lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really am a good person, otherwise. Really....
> 
> Pontuf


 :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohhh Rookie can you post or send me the link?

Pontuf

?


RookieRetiree said:


> Pontuf - did you see the posting where you can get all eight episodes of Downton Abbey on the internet? That's what I did and when I had the flu, I watched them all. PM me if you didn't get it and I'll look it up and post it. I was hearing so many spoilers since the cast are starting the next season this month, that I decided I wanted to see what happened rather than wait until all the episodes were on our local PBS. My daughter ended up with strept throat (being a teacher, you know) and I sent her the link and she watched them all too so at least I can talk to her about the episodes without worrying about spilling any of the events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> This was one fudging, I admit I do fudge if I can and its not real noticeable. And I LOVE fudge as long as there isnt any nuts in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love the picture - you are a beauty!!!! 


Pontuf said:


> Thanks Pup. I feel much better, and not so much a cheater.
> Glad you are feeling better and getting out. Don't overdo.
> 
> Yes me in my former life. DH is putting my very old portfolio pics in our computer. This was way back when a camera had film. HAHAHA
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Sandy-


Sandy said:


> Okay I know I have posted this before. For all of the fudgers who can't resist fudge.
> 
> Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge
> from the kitchen of Sandy Davis
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna that is a great idea! I never saw one until my sister sent this one to me. Sometimes I think I am so out of touch...
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


I lucked out BIG time last year--my daddy has done a lot of woodworking and I asked him if he could make me one. He doesn't have the equipment, but he did have some beautiful dogwood wood (that sounds funny!) and my cousin's husband had the tools to turn and polish it. He got me two bowls of it. I love just to hold them and they are wonderful for my smaller balls of yarn. I am not sure where the pictures I had of them went...but yes, I would love to have one made by my friend, too. And that's something else DD could get into (she really liked ceramics and does amazing sculpture).

I got the hat frogged, so I guess I'd better go start over now.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


I guess everyone gets to that point if they live long enough. My mom has not only lost all family except for my sister and me, but she has lost all of her friends. It's so hard to see her so sad. We had hoped she would make friends at the condo, but she has 2 hearing aids and trouble hearing everything and she has never played any of the games the girls play. She tried Mah Johng (sp?), but she just couldn't see the tiles well enough to catch on.

I hope you have lots of good friends. You have all of us here


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks - the yarn is going to become a baby hat!!!


Pontuf said:


> Perfect AZ! I love it and your yarn too.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Don't be ashamed - I would fudge too if I was a good enough knitter to figure out how lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that would be wonderful fun!!


Sorlenna said:


> My best friend got some kilns last summer--I told her she should make yarn bowls. Dang, I wish I was close enough to work with them, too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Not so. It's -12 degrees in Page about 5 hours north of me but still in Arizona. Also Mt Humphreys in Flagstaff is two hours north and it is at elevation over 10,000 feet and very popular skiing area.

Pontuf

=katgo716]


Pontuf said:


> AZ - you have snow! WOW! It's cold and rainy here but no snow not even on the mountains. We were going to put Pontuf in the car and drive to Prescott for lunch but it's 23degrees F there! I want to check out a LYS there that has been there for years. I just found out about it! I must be slipping.....
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I thought AZ was hot all year lol. I was there in Aug when it was 118F.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good directions Rookie - some things that we don't even think about anymore!! AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Nickerina --- welcome; glad to have you here. It sounds like you might be coming to the tea party through an email notice -- going that way, you'll have to look back to see all the comments. If you click into the main KnittingParadise.com webside anytime after The Wren (our dear Sam) has posted the new link, you'll be able to get in on the conversation right in the beginning - or if you click TheWren in the user list for the topics he's initiated, you'll get in rather early into the conversation. That way, you don't have to wait until Admin. sends out the email notice. Also, once you're in the tea party, click to "watch" that topic - then it will always be in your Watched topics on the top of the page - clicking on the => button will take you right to where you left off. With 100 pages or so, we've learned the shortcuts. Hope to hear more about what you're knitting, cooking, and life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Pup. I feel much better, and not so much a cheater.
> Glad you are feeling better and getting out. Don't overdo.
> 
> Yes me in my former life. DH is putting my very old portfolio pics in our computer. This was way back when a camera had film. HAHAHA
> ...


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Okay I know I have posted this before. For all of the fudgers who can't resist fudge.
> 
> Foolproof Dark Chocolate Fudge
> from the kitchen of Sandy Davis
> ...


YUMMY! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Of course when I refer to fudge master I am referring only to knitting.... Hahaaa

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.
> ...


No worries, I may be stuck lol. I'll be very lucky if I get to continue on until I can get some help. Tore out 12 rows and took a break.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> I picked this bowl up at Cracker Barrel last week in their gift shop - It is supposed to be a bird seed feeder but my birds can eat seed off the ground!!! DH put a piece of felt on the bottom so it won't scratch the furniture and it's heavy enough that it doesn't move -
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> nice colors and beautiful knitting - you are making progress now!!!
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


Thanks for the nice compliment. It means a lot to me. I'm always very critical of my work lol.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh we get some cold depending on the elevation -


katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > AZ - you have snow! WOW! It's cold and rainy here but no snow not even on the mountains. We were going to put Pontuf in the car and drive to Prescott for lunch but it's 23degrees F there! I want to check out a LYS there that has been there for years. I just found out about it! I must be slipping.....
> ...


I thought AZ was hot all year lol. I was there in Aug when it was 118F.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am caught up to page 22!!! DH has just woken up and is trying to decide what he feels like eating so I am off to play nurse and chef!!! I will pop back in later - not going anywhere today - I'm still in my jammies and it's noon!! AZ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I do have all of you here. I have friends but my kids and grandchildren don't bother to call or email unless I pester them. So it is mostly Glenn and I and our friends. I feel for Glenn when I go to work because his buddy (our neighbor) is in Mexico until May so he doesn't see anyone until I come home. He has gotten better with the phone and calling his brother in Idaho but he hates the phone. I am fine I just get weapy when certain songs come on the radio or I see something that jogs my memory. I know my oldest brother watches over me when I am driving as there are times I don't remember being and I thank him for it. I love all of you!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Not so. It's -12 degrees in Page about 5 hours north of me but still in Arizona. Also Mt Humphreys in Flagstaff is two hours north and it is at elevation over 10,000 feet and very popular skiing area.
> 
> Pontuf


It must really be beautiful to be able to see the snow on the mountains. I guess if I drive 2 hours north from Rockville i would see mountains too. Hmmmm, I may just do that one day when I get back there the end of the month!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> 
> sam


Sounds like "phishing"emails. Be careful...maybe block the sender.

The enchilada soup is in the crockpot, using chicken legs (tied in a cheesecloth bag to contain the bones and tendons). Will late lunch today after MD appointment


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy said:


> I do have all of you here. I have friends but my kids and grandchildren don't bother to call or email unless I pester them. So it is mostly Glenn and I and our friends. I feel for Glenn when I go to work because his buddy (our neighbor) is in Mexico until May so he doesn't see anyone until I come home. He has gotten better with the phone and calling his brother in Idaho but he hates the phone. I am fine I just get weapy when certain songs come on the radio or I see something that jogs my memory. I know my oldest brother watches over me when I am driving as there are times I don't remember being and I thank him for it. I love all of you!


I still have a hard time when we sing a hymn in church that we sang at my dad's funeral. I can finally sing along and not just stand there and cry, but it took 20 years. And my eyes still well up.

We love you too! This is such a wonderful group of people.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sandy said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Well we are here for you and I'm glad you have a partner and friends - sometimes that's all we need - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good idea about the chicken legs!!! Welcome to KTP Gwen - is it raining in LA today??? 


Gwen in L.A. said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just occurred to me, Valentine's Day is next week!
HAPPY VALENTINE"S DAY dear friends!
I'm curious, is Valentine's Day unique to USA or is it celebrated in other countries???????


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.

This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun gwen - we will need to hear all about your day - hope you bought some new yarn.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning ALL! I am so excited; today I'll be meetin almost a dozen KPers at the LYS. Last night I made everyone pins to wear using my embroudery machine; even made myself a name tag. This way we can identify each other. We are going to lunch at a pasta place called Mirkos (yummy good) and also to a quilt store and a bead store. I feel like a kid in a candy store! And YES I'm wearing my waterfall top I made in Designer's workshop and am very please with how it looks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got home around two o'clock from cabin fever - had a really good time with kathy - knit on my hooded sweater - think i will need to frog some - i read the directions wrong - oh well - what else do i have to do with my time.

kathy is making a beautiful wingspan scarf with a wonderful color span sock yarn - it's going to be wonderful when she finishes it. hopefully she will post a picture of it when she is finished.

sam 

no back to catching up


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Just occurred to me, Valentine's Day is next week!
> HAPPY VALENTINE"S DAY dear friends!
> I'm curious, is Valentine's Day unique to USA or is it celebrated in other countries???????


We celebrate Valentine's Day here in Canada! roses and chocolates!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good idea about the chicken legs!!! Welcome to KTP Gwen - is it raining in LA today???
> 
> 
> Gwen in L.A. said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i made it by two-thirty gwen - wow - tem o'clock - i should try that sometime - don't know how my body would react. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Sam did you ever go to bed last night? I hit the hay early (10 pm) and popped awake at 7:15 am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you are prepared for it it isn't so bad. i wouldn't want to do it every day but twice wasn't so bad.

i can imagine that you did turn the air blue - i would have.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> .
> I agree with Queenmum, I got a nipple caught in a really heavy safe door once, before my augmentation (that's one of the reasons I chose to reduce), and it hurt SO bad, I won't tell you how loudly I yelled or the words I used, but the thought of piercing one, Oh GOD no!! lol...
> And on that note, probably to much info, lol, I'm off of here or I'll be here all night. lol


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there". 
Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to both of you -

i think the older i get the more i miss my parents and two sisters - i never thought i would the one left alone. i am also the end of the paul family on our branch of the tree.

sam



Patches39 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years now and it gets no easier
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty Purl!

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me june - what little wild child was inside has gotten up and gone a long time ago - actually wish he would come back a little - i could use the energy. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take 39 degrees - the sun is shinning here but it is still below freezing.

sam



patocenizo said:


> I don't know Sam, I went out at 4:40 am for a Pilates class at 5:00 am and the temperature was 32 degrees, my husband who is an enthusiastic cyclist is not venturing out this morning now that is has warmed up to 39...for us it is bbrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Tell Joe sending him lots of hugs at this sad time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is alderney tns?

sam



TNS said:


> I got so caught up in reading all the 12 pages of posts that I haven't said hello to everyone yet! It's early Saturday afternoon here, and I have already been out to meet friends who are here in Guernsey for the weekend visiting someone else. We all had a coffee and a chat in a local cafe, put the world to rights then went our separate ways. It's rather grey and drizzly but warmer than recently, around 8C, but our news says that the NE US is getting dreadful weather. I hope you are keeping warm, and not having to travel too far!
> I got a surprise this morning as I was wakening up - there was a report on the national radio (BBC) about the tapestry that the Alderney local community has been working on. It's a 'final panel' for the Bayeau Tapestry, and there was an interview with a friend who had organised the whole thing. It was designed professionally but all the embroidery was done by local people, and their names etc. recorded in a book. We even got Prince Charles and Camilla to do a stitch each when they visited the Channel Islands last summer.
> Gweniepooh and NanaCaren, All these wonderful tattoos! I'm too much of a coward to have any real ones.
> I'm starting to get more familiar with some of you now, please excuse any one I might seem to ignore. Thanks for the lovely recipes, Sam. I will try the soup tonight with a few substitutions depending on what ingredients I can find. Lurker2, sounds like things are looking up a bit. I hope everything works out for the best, and that your birds find somewhere else to settle nearby.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we enjoy seeing you whenever you can find the time redkimba -work does interfer of a lot of our members. we'll be looking for you again real soon.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Alright, caught up on the new party. My apologies for dropping out of the last one. Work load slammed me pretty hard this last week. I'm learning more of the secretarial assistant stuff to the point of just being brain-fried when I get home. the only bonus is that it does let me catch up on my knitting.
> 
> This is a wild-child group what with all the tattoos and nipple-piercings. I thought I was wild just by going to bed with my socks on.... >.<
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH!
Roses and chocolates in the US too. The way into any woman's heart!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Just occurred to me, Valentine's Day is next week!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

quote=Poledra65] 
I agree with Queenmum, I got a nipple caught in a really heavy safe door once, before my augmentation (that's one of the reasons I chose to reduce), and it hurt SO bad, I won't tell you how loudly I yelled or the words I used, but the thought of piercing one, Oh GOD no!! lol...
And on that note, probably to much info, lol, I'm off of here or I'll be here all night. lol[/quote]

This couldn't have been funny at the time but I have a picture of this in my mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is alderney tns?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here you are Sam is a link that tells you all.

http://visitalderney.com/


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


 wow


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


That is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Now that I am praying for the family. There are no works, just love and prayers,


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> ...


I quite agree, lovely work.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YEAH!
> Roses and chocolates in the US too. The way into any woman's heart!
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Yep, roses & chocolates, dinner out too if you can find anywhere with a table for two, otherwise indoors with candles. Coo, I'm feeling quite romantic, must try to remember to get a card.

Tessa


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sending prayers to Joe and his family.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > TSN - Thanks for posting this link! What a fascinating story. I love that ages 4 - 98 are working on it. I have never heard of this tapestry and did not know the history of this island. Just fascinating!
> ...


[/quote]

Both the town and the tapestry are just gorgeous! What a great story! Thank you so much for sharing this. How I would love to see Europe some day. I've never been out of the states.[/quote]

I saw this on the BBC News this morning, it's a fabulous piece of work. The Channel Islands are lovely places we go to in our boat, one of the reasons we want to cling on to it as long as we can.

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Such sad news about Joe's grandmother. He was close to her and will miss her. Sending lots of loving thoughts.



5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


She does the Dowager so well!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I want to watch and catchup to Downton Abbey but need to start at the beginning. Was going to purchase it on Netflix but TOO expensive! My girlfriend rented it from the library, long waiting list, but she got it in a week!
> That's what I'm going to do.


I am afraid I bought them- but will be sharing with Bronwen!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


 Please pass my condolences to Joe, such a sad day for it to happen. Thank you for letting us know.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are too funny! Luv ya!



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gwenie - you so rock - how great are those.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Just occurred to me, Valentine's Day is next week!
> HAPPY VALENTINE"S DAY dear friends!
> I'm curious, is Valentine's Day unique to USA or is it celebrated in other countries???????


Ohno it'snot unique- we have it too and Britain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


some little girl is going to look so pretty in that outfit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Thanks Zoe, please pass on my condolences would you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice,Gwen. It looks great on you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Very nice,Gwen. It looks great on you.


Ditto


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I do have all of you here. I have friends but my kids and grandchildren don't bother to call or email unless I pester them. So it is mostly Glenn and I and our friends. I feel for Glenn when I go to work because his buddy (our neighbor) is in Mexico until May so he doesn't see anyone until I come home. He has gotten better with the phone and calling his brother in Idaho but he hates the phone. I am fine I just get weapy when certain songs come on the radio or I see something that jogs my memory. I know my oldest brother watches over me when I am driving as there are times I don't remember being and I thank him for it. I love all of you!
> ...


My DH died in 1992 & this can still happen to me if I'm caught by surprise. I know I'll always miss him even tho I have a partner I'm happy with. Fortunately, Julian understands & doesn't mind me talking about DH. I've explained to him that if anything happened to him I wouldn't forget him & would want to talk to my family & friends about him. Actually, I think if they had met they would have been good friends, I'd probably have been the one left out. You can't stop loving someone just because they're not there anymore, but they would want you to be happy.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is NOT cheating it is being creative and I do it knitting, quilting, sewing, cooking, etc. LOL It adds that little element known as character to the completed project. LOL



Pontuf said:


> Does fudging mean cheating? Like hiding a mistake, weaving in to cover a hole, ...? If so then I am the Fudge Master! You all knit so beautifully and perfectly, I'm ashamed to admit that I cheat.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Thanks for the update....I so miss hearing from Joe. But family always comes first. Please give him my love and tell him I'm sending prayers for comfort for him and his family.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your badge is most impressive. Nice to see you and your waterfall top- your avatar has caught your smile so well!

Short? you look like the tallest in the group!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me june - what little wild child was inside has gotten up and gone a long time ago - actually wish he would come back a little - i could use the energy. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> ...


I didn't think you looked short compared with the others in the group, did like your long waterfall, congrats.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's absolutely beautiful, Gwen....and so are you! Sounds like it was lots of fun. Don't you love it when people compliment you on something you spent many hours knitting?
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> ...


And mine, please.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> ..................................................................................
> You look great, Gwen and so does the waterfall top. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Send him my love when you next talk Zoe- luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty in pink!!! I am working on a pink kimono I hope it turns out as nice as yours.


purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you had fun Sam - I will be waiting to see your hoodie and Kathy's scarf - I'm sure I couldn't knit without mistakes if I had a meet and greet!! I'd be too excited!


thewren said:


> got home around two o'clock from cabin fever - had a really good time with kathy - knit on my hooded sweater - think i will need to frog some - i read the directions wrong - oh well - what else do i have to do with my time.
> 
> kathy is making a beautiful wingspan scarf with a wonderful color span sock yarn - it's going to be wonderful when she finishes it. hopefully she will post a picture of it when she is finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> where is alderney tns?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice Gwen I love the top on you - the shop looks friendly and you all look great. 


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're a character all right Gwen..... ha! luv-


Gweniepooh said:


> It is NOT cheating it is being creative and I do it knitting, quilting, sewing, cooking, etc. LOL It adds that little element known as character to the completed project. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> This is a wild-child group what with all the tattoos and nipple-piercings. I thought I was wild just by going to bed with my socks on.... >.<


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Oh I wasn't comparing my height to the ladies in the photo though the two seated are taller than I am. I guess in reality I'm avg. height but DH is 6'2" so I tend to think of myself as short. 

Sam I did manage to buy some yarn; two skeins of sock yarn which I needed like a hole in the head but was so surprised because when I was checking out the owner presented me with a $20 store credit for having suggested and brought the others to the store! It turns out that of the 4 otherm women this shop is the closest LYS for 3 of them and they all plan on coming back there to purchase yarn and take some classes.

Pontuf love the Valentine avatar. Sorry I missed seeing your picture.

Katgo the socks are great looking. Did you ever post what the yarn was? If so I missed it and love that yarn. 

On a sad note, please send Joe my condolences also. What a wonderful long life she had and that Joe had to share with her. 

Marianne sending you bushels of healing energy and prayers my dear. I had sensed something had happened when I didn't see any postings. Please take care.

PurlDiva the baby sweater and hat is so adorable. Makes me wish I knew someone to knit one for!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> ...


And also from me. Hugs, Lin


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen yo look so fantastic and so does your top. I also love your name tags. So creative!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was so pumped up today and now am so tired. DH wants us to go to a restaurant/bar this evening because a friend of ours that has a band is playing there an early set from 7-9. I'm suddenly so tired feeling I'm not sure if I'm up to it. Will check back in later. I'm going to go try to snooze a little to see if I can find so energy. I didn't go with DH last time (show was a lot later too) and I know DH really wants me to go. See folks later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK my day is not going as planned.... put a frozen pot pie in the oven for DH and 45 minutes later discover that the ignitor has gone out on my oven and the pie is still frozen..... so I zapped him some leftover spaghetti from last night and put my cake mix away that I was going to bake this afternoon. DH will order the part on line and I will help him put it in when it gets here - I don't know what I'll do without my oven in the meantime.... I guess I'd better bust out the crockpot!!! I am going to post a couple of shots of the stash closet... I still have 2 tubs on the left that I need to go through - I noticed some marble chunky in there that I'd like to knit up soon. The center tote has granny squares and the start of a zigzag crocheted afghan that Mom left me to finish - the tote on the right is just some general craft stuff. All the sewing and fabric is in another closet just like this next to it... I know TMS!!! But I have gotten rid of alot over the last few years now that I have narrowed my obsessions down. Still snizzeling here - that is snow/drizzle for those of you who don't have that type of weather.... I think I will go check on DH and see if he needs anything before get in the middle of something... be back later - AZ


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessa, I hope you get there this year in your boat. Let me know if you intend to, I'm close to the harbour and I'm sure we can rustle up a cup of tea for you. Lin


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Take a little nap and go out with your honey!!!! We'll talk to you later!!! btw - I'm 5'1" and DH is 6'2".... I know what you mean..............


Gweniepooh said:


> I was so pumped up today and now am so tired. DH wants us to go to a restaurant/bar this evening because a friend of ours that has a band is playing there an early set from 7-9. I'm suddenly so tired feeling I'm not sure if I'm up to it. Will check back in later. I'm going to go try to snooze a little to see if I can find so energy. I didn't go with DH last time (show was a lot later too) and I know DH really wants me to go. See folks later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh, you all look so happy in your group photo,must have been fun if tiring. Hope you are rested. You Waterfall looks lovely, as do you!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW I'm so impressed by your organization AZ!!!!! My knitting/craft room is just a room full of baskets and tubs scattered about. When DH complains about the disorganization I tell him "Just close the door"!
Oh yes and the tables and chairs are piled high with projects


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where is alderney tns?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a lovely looking group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK my day is not going as planned.... put a frozen pot pie in the oven for DH and 45 minutes later discover that the ignitor has gone out on my oven and the pie is still frozen..... so I zapped him some leftover spaghetti from last night and put my cake mix away that I was going to bake this afternoon. DH will order the part on line and I will help him put it in when it gets here - I don't know what I'll do without my oven in the meantime.... I guess I'd better bust out the crockpot!!! I am going to post a couple of shots of the stash closet... I still have 2 tubs on the left that I need to go through - I noticed some marble chunky in there that I'd like to knit up soon. The center tote has granny squares and the start of a zigzag crocheted afghan that Mom left me to finish - the tote on the right is just some general craft stuff. All the sewing and fabric is in another closet just like this next to it... I know TMS!!! But I have gotten rid of alot over the last few years now that I have narrowed my obsessions down. Still snizzeling here - that is snow/drizzle for those of you who don't have that type of weather.... I think I will go check on DH and see if he needs anything before get in the middle of something... be back later - AZ


AZ you are so lucky to have a dedicated 'stash' cupboard- I will have to buy more storage one day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I add my heartfelt condolences to Joe and his family. May they find comfort; I know that he treasured her.

Gwen, you all look as if you had a great time--good on you for bringing the others together!



AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to post a couple of shots of the stash closet... I still have 2 tubs on the left that I need to go through - I noticed some marble chunky in there that I'd like to knit up soon. The center tote has granny squares and the start of a zigzag crocheted afghan that Mom left me to finish - the tote on the right is just some general craft stuff. All the sewing and fabric is in another closet just like this next to it... I know TMS!!! But I have gotten rid of alot over the last few years now that I have narrowed my obsessions down. Still snizzeling here - that is snow/drizzle for those of you who don't have that type of weather.... I think I will go check on DH and see if he needs anything before get in the middle of something... be back later - AZ


That's a nice stash--I don't think mine has ever gotten quite that large, but I wouldn't complain if it did! 

We got about a dozen snowflakes. Sigh. I feel shortchanged here! lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well if I had a room for my crafts it might be different - but that is the guest room closet!!! So I try to keep the room uncluttered - but what's behind closed doors (closets or otherwise) can be quite a different story!!! If DH hadn't put the shelves in I would have more totes and yarn because I couldn't see what I had!! At least this way I can satisfy my urge to "shop" in my closet!! OK back to "work" it is tax time you know...... boo hiss.....


Pontuf said:


> WOW I'm so impressed by your organization AZ!!!!! My knitting/craft room is just a room full of baskets and tubs scattered about. When DH complains about the disorganization I tell him "Just close the door"!
> Oh yes and the tables and chairs are piled high with projects


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It does make it easier to find what I want and not buy what I don't need......


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK my day is not going as planned.... put a frozen pot pie in the oven for DH and 45 minutes later discover that the ignitor has gone out on my oven and the pie is still frozen..... so I zapped him some leftover spaghetti from last night and put my cake mix away that I was going to bake this afternoon. DH will order the part on line and I will help him put it in when it gets here - I don't know what I'll do without my oven in the meantime.... I guess I'd better bust out the crockpot!!! I am going to post a couple of shots of the stash closet... I still have 2 tubs on the left that I need to go through - I noticed some marble chunky in there that I'd like to knit up soon. The center tote has granny squares and the start of a zigzag crocheted afghan that Mom left me to finish - the tote on the right is just some general craft stuff. All the sewing and fabric is in another closet just like this next to it... I know TMS!!! But I have gotten rid of alot over the last few years now that I have narrowed my obsessions down. Still snizzeling here - that is snow/drizzle for those of you who don't have that type of weather.... I think I will go check on DH and see if he needs anything before get in the middle of something... be back later - AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well don't forget that I "inherited" most of this when my mom died a few years ago - she was the crochet queen and never met a skein of yarn that didn't deserve a place in her life!!! Bless her heart... I was the only one of us 3 girls that knitted or crocheted so it all came home with me including the unfinished projects!! That was when I decided to concentrate on "yarnie" hobbies - since I was so blessed with supplies..... needles and hooks and yarn oh my...... 


Sorlenna said:


> And I add my heartfelt condolences to Joe and his family. May they find comfort; I know that he treasured her.
> 
> Gwen, you all look as if you had a great time--good on you for bringing the others together!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It has been such a lazy day...I have not made much progress on the hat other than typing up what I know works and working the first few rows. I feel like taking a nap! But we'll be going out to eat soon, so I need to get a shower, and that will probably wake me up some.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]

TNS, that tapestry is amazing, what a lot of work. I like how everyone worked together, young and old. Lovely place, where you live, I enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and amoxicillin is the only drug i am alergic to - that is by mouth drugs - in an iv i tolerate it well. fifteen years ago i got sick - they really didn't know what was wrong - we in the hospital ten days - when they sent me home they sent me with two weeks of amoxicillin. i took it - but it turned my stomach into raw meat. i couldn't eat - not even ice cream or creamy soups. for six weeks i lived on cherry flavored malox - i should have bought stock in the company i drank so much - and still my stomach hurt. i lost about thirty pounds in those six weeks and was never able to gain them back. that is why now my weight stays around 115 when it should be about 150. i don't feel any different but it gives me nothing to fight with when i am sick and it takes twice as long for me to recover.

your nh is like our insurance companies telling us to take generics instead of the real thing even though the generic drug is not a 100% true copy of the real drug. it comes down to the almighty dollar. off my soap box now.

sending tons of healing energy to your dd junelouise.

sam

i have no clue why you don't get notice until saturday mornng. you might contact admin and see what they say.



Junelouise said:


> Sam..I don't get my emails for KP until the next day..so this is saturday morning. My family would love the crockpot soup..I have to buy a few things first to make it.
> 
> DD over there is having a hard time getting over pneumonia as they had to give her stronger antibiotics. If not better in a week they will take sputum and xrays. This is the downside to public health..they only prescribe the weakest drugs (amoxicillin) and will not do any testing unless things get worse. Hello?!?
> This is her 3rd dose of antibiotics in 6 weeks!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party j'sol - if fact i had coffee with kathy this morning while we gabbed and knitted away. she brought me (i failed to mention this earlier - sorry kathy) some lovely bamboo yarn from webs - i'm thinking scarf - it will be so soft.

we hope to see you here at the ktp as often as you can j'sol - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



John's old lady said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first page! Chicken recipes sounds good. I maybe have to try the crockpot one at my DD's this weekend. Spent a lovely two days at my DS's in MA this week. Met two KPers from the area at WEBS. Thank you Sandy127 and Johns's old lady. Felt like all I did was talk about myself. Hope you didn't feel that way. I loved meeting you both. When I get back up there, lets meet for coffee/tea. The Painted desert yarn I bought is working up nicely for the wingspan shawl. And I am still struggling with the next to last chart of the Ashton but will keep at it. Was able to get out of there before the snow hit. Hope everybody in the storm's path stays safe and warm. Have a great weekend to all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we are having about the same weather karena - rain yesterday - went down to ten degrees during the night - is none too warm today - the damp makes it feel colder than it is.

sam



Karena said:


> Great recipes, Sam. Thanks. Here in CA we are still having a cold spell, frost, no big deal weatherwise.
> Hoping yours takes a turn around soon.
> 
> Hola, I feel like Tortilla Soup, what we call it in CA.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - that is a beautiful yarn bowl - great color.

i am at a loss to figure out your avatar - the first thing i thought was "follow your heart" but think it must be something else.

sam



Pontuf said:


> This was a birthday gift from my sister. It works beautifully. It's signed by the artist and guess where his studio is...OHIO !!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand exactly what you mean katgo - my dad died in 1966 and there isn't a day when i don't think about him and miss him - i don't cry anymore - i did for a good many years. all i hope is that when my turn comes he is there to greet me -

don't get me wrong - i miss my mother and sisters - but dad and i were never friends - firstly he was married to the church and secondly - being a victorian child himself and being over forty when i was born - i don't think he knew how to relate to a child and he was to old and too tired and too wrapped up in his own miseries that he could never relate to me. we were finally getting it together and he died. part of me is missing and only he can put it back.

sam



katgo716 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years now and it gets no easier
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i understand exactly what you mean katgo - my dad died in 1966 and there isn't a day when i don't think about him and miss him - i don't cry anymore - i did for a good many years. all i hope is that when my turn comes he is there to greet me -
> 
> don't get me wrong - i miss my mother and sisters - but dad and i were never friends - firstly he was married to the church and secondly - being a victorian child himself and being over forty when i was born - i don't think he knew how to relate to a child and he was to old and too tired and too wrapped up in his own miseries that he could never relate to me. we were finally getting it together and he died. part of me is missing and only he can put it back.
> 
> ...


WOW Sam, that say a lot, you are such a caring person, can see why. Glad to meet you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a view - talk about a "room with a view" -

the tapistry is beautiful - i enjoyed seeing all the ages helping.

sam



TNS said:


> Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great color of yarn katgo - we will look for a picture of you modeling the finished product. please.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your Waterfall top looks just great -- It makes me so happy to see you in it - I think it suits you and I am honored you knit it and honored you wore it. I wear mind all the time --good Job Gwen. You look great , not short and wide at all. It is so nice that you had a good time. Shirley



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nickerina - that is because we are married to our computers - a lot of the members have lap tops that they can sit beside them as they knit and keep almost real time posts.

we have been extra talkitive this weekend so far - can't believe the page count already.

and i'm playing catch up - which a host really shouldn't be doing.

sam



nickerina said:


> Is there some way to join the tea party in real time rather than having to log on and read everything and going back later to see what has been happening in the meantime. It seems that the participants can see and reply at once.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.


Katgo, your sock looks so nice, even tension. I love the colors and the yarn looks so soft. Nice work.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> and amoxicillin is the only drug i am alergic to - that is by mouth drugs - in an iv i tolerate it well. fifteen years ago i got sick - they really didn't know what was wrong - we in the hospital ten days - when they sent me home they sent me with two weeks of amoxicillin. i took it - but it turned my stomach into raw meat. i couldn't eat - not even ice cream or creamy soups. for six weeks i lived on cherry flavored malox - i should have bought stock in the company i drank so much - and still my stomach hurt. i lost about thirty pounds in those six weeks and was never able to gain them back. that is why now my weight stays around 115 when it should be about 150. i don't feel any different but it gives me nothing to fight with when i am sick and it takes twice as long for me to recover.
> 
> your nh is like our insurance companies telling us to take generics instead of the real thing even though the generic drug is not a 100% true copy of the real drug. it comes down to the almighty dollar. off my soap box now.
> 
> ...


Sam, when I go into hospital they always ask if I am allergic to anything & when I tell them "Tetracyclines" they stick labels all over the place, even if I'm not going to have antibiotics. I know they try to keep the cost down, but I don't mind too much, after all, whose money is it? My taxes. I think we are lucky, prescriptions are reasonable, free to OAP's & to people with long term incurable illnesses, eg. thyroid problems, & all hospital treatment is free, in or out patient. Can't really complain, although I think there are some Drs. who could do with a kick up the mmm, pants, but that is an individual problem.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

domesticgod - i'm coming to your house - that sounds so good - i will definitely try this.

and thanks for the url - i love trying new cheeses.

sam



domesticgod said:


> Sam, the sharp cheddar on french bread sounds great. Have you considered crostini instead of just plain french bread? maybe with some basil or rosemary or oregano? with just a hint of garlic?
> For cheese you really haven't lived until you've had Cabot Extra Sharp cheddar from Cabot Creamery in Vermont.
> http://www.cabotcheese.coop/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute pontuf - right now i am reusing a potato bag - works fine with a large ball of yarn.

sam



Pontuf said:


> another idea to keep the pups out of our yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too sandy - not easy all the time is it?

sam



Sandy said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

The enchilada soup is in the crockpot, using chicken legs (tied in a cheesecloth bag to contain the bones and tendons). Will late lunch today after MD appointment [/quote]

i had all the ingred. so i got the crock pot out and started throwing them in. my enchilada sause was a bigger can, so i added more of the broth, i used canned chicken,used can corn, if i do it again, i would like the juice thicker as i would like to use it as a dip. but since bj and me are chowing down on it as we speak, its mighty fine. i did add a dolop of sour cream over my c. cheese and am using the spoon to put it on my chip. very very good and hits the spot while its chilly outside. winner winner chicken dinner sam :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy pup lover - try a few days of rest now - we don't want you sick again.

what are you knitting on now?

sam



Pup lover said:


> DH and I did grocery shopping and I'm wiped! I have been out of the house four days in a row now think I will stay in and take it easy for a couple of days. Off to nap and dream about knitting anyway! Lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am of the belief, that for most of us, we get 2 chances at the parent child relationship- and that you can learn as much from a bad example as you can from a good one. It sounds to me that you take parenting and grandparenting to heart- which indicates that your Dad taught you how to be a good parent- even if he wasn't very good at it. I'm sorry he left this earth before you and he could sort everything out - that makes his passing so much more difficult to get over. I even have friends who have never had kids of their own that have managed to mentor or informally adopt young people in their lives - they then create that opportunity to have a good parent/child relationship. OK I will stop rambling now....... luv-AZ


thewren said:


> i understand exactly what you mean katgo - my dad died in 1966 and there isn't a day when i don't think about him and miss him - i don't cry anymore - i did for a good many years. all i hope is that when my turn comes he is there to greet me -
> 
> don't get me wrong - i miss my mother and sisters - but dad and i were never friends - firstly he was married to the church and secondly - being a victorian child himself and being over forty when i was born - i don't think he knew how to relate to a child and he was to old and too tired and too wrapped up in his own miseries that he could never relate to me. we were finally getting it together and he died. part of me is missing and only he can put it back.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are not alone sorlenna - i grew up hearing "if it's worth doing it's worth doing well". i "almost" always will frog - maybe age has made me willing to fudge a little.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beaitofi; azsticks - bet it works well.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I picked this bowl up at Cracker Barrel last week in their gift shop - It is supposed to be a bird seed feeder but my birds can eat seed off the ground!!! DH put a piece of felt on the bottom so it won't scratch the furniture and it's heavy enough that it doesn't move -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds yummy and with my oven on the fritz the crockpot will get a workout this weekend!! It was icy and cold today, so I am not going to the store - but tomorrow it will be on my list of things to do and this soup is probably going to be dinner - 


Southern Gal said:


> The enchilada soup is in the crockpot, using chicken legs (tied in a cheesecloth bag to contain the bones and tendons). Will late lunch today after MD appointment


i had all the ingred. so i got the crock pot out and started throwing them in. my enchilada sause was a bigger can, so i added more of the broth, i used canned chicken,used can corn, if i do it again, i would like the juice thicker as i would like to use it as a dip. but since bj and me are chowing down on it as we speak, its mighty fine. i did add a dolop of sour cream over my c. cheese and am using the spoon to put it on my chip. very very good and hits the spot while its chilly outside. winner winner chicken dinner sam :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Mu Mum had a sign up that read
Once a job has begun, never leave it til it's done. Be the labour large or small do it well or not at all. 
I used this as a guideline for most things I do in life. My bunch thinks it means not to start the job if you don't like what it is.



thewren said:


> you are not alone sorlenna - i grew up hearing "if it's worth doing it's worth doing well". i "almost" always will frog - maybe age has made me willing to fudge a little.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - now we have two gwens -

so glad that you stopped by gwen in la - we hope you had a good time and will become a regular visitor to our knitting tea party. we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Gwen in L.A. said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > last week three friends "unfriended me" - no "two friends want to rebound with me" - and i am not even on facebook. too funny.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweater and hat purl2diva - love the pink. that baby is going to look pretty special.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will be sure to email him

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - that is a beautiful yarn bowl - great color.
> 
> i am at a loss to figure out your avatar - the first thing i thought was "follow your heart" but think it must be something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks silverowl.

sam



Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where is alderney tns?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam , tell me more about the disposable crock pot liner. I've never heard of one. What is it made of and where can you purchase one?

Our crock pot is somewhere in a box in the garage but after seeing and hearing all the wonderful recipes you all make in them I'm going to haul it out and fire it up.

OK more info on the disposable liners... thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture gwen - you were not the shortest one there - lol -i think you look great.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is so cute Pontuf - do you wear it on Valentine's Day?? I was a huge brooch collector before Madalyn Albright (is that right) began wearing them all the time - I always had something of the lapel of my jackets or on a blouse at work. When I retired I sold a bunch of the costume stuff on eBay - but I kept a few that I really like - it has been so long since I've worn any that I will need to go look and see if I have a heart for V-Day !!


Pontuf said:


> My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely that you could find someone tessa - and no - you don't stop loving someone just because they are gone. but it is good that you have found someone compatable to be with and grow old with. i think that is important.

sam



Tessadele said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You can buy the liners in the grocery store by the foil and wax paper Pontuf. I really like using mine - it makes cleanup so easy. A thought about your crockpot - I use mine in the winter of course but I probably use it more in the summer to keep the heat from the oven out of the kitchen or keep me from having to stand over the stove top!!! A roast cooked in the crockpot with some ortega chilies and chili power and you have some good taco meat - zap the corn tortillas and let everyone help themselves!!! 


Pontuf said:


> Sam , tell me more about the disposable crock pot liner. I've never heard of one. What is it made of and where can you purchase one?
> 
> Our crock pot is somewhere in a box in the garage but after seeing and hearing all the wonderful recipes you all make in them I'm going to haul it out and fire it up.
> 
> OK more info on the disposable liners... thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tns - it is never boring learning about another part of the world. i've always wanted to visit the channel islands - there was just something aluring about the name and the area.

sam



TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where is alderney tns?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ - this heart pin is so big and heavy that you can only wear it on a jacket otherwise it will pull or make a large hole in a garment.

I have some wonderful very large rhinestone brooches from my Mother and my MIL. Absolutely beautiful. Really no chance to wear them in AZ but in Chicago where I wore heavier clothes they really looked great especially on suit jackets.

pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> It is so cute Pontuf - do you wear it on Valentine's Day?? I was a huge brooch collector before Madalyn Albright (is that right) began wearing them all the time - I always had something of the lapel of my jackets or on a blouse at work. When I retired I sold a bunch of the costume stuff on eBay - but I kept a few that I really like - it has been so long since I've worn any that I will need to go look and see if I have a heart for V-Day !!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ever know when you might need extra sock yarn.

if you are having trouble justifying it just let me know - i can justify anything. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Oh I wasn't comparing my height to the ladies in the photo though the two seated are taller than I am. I guess in reality I'm avg. height but DH is 6'2" so I tend to think of myself as short.
> 
> Sam I did manage to buy some yarn; two skeins of sock yarn which I needed like a hole in the head but was so surprised because when I was checking out the owner presented me with a $20 store credit for having suggested and brought the others to the store! It turns out that of the 4 otherm women this shop is the closest LYS for 3 of them and they all plan on coming back there to purchase yarn and take some classes.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ you're right! I totally forgot that Madeline Albright always wore a brooch, it was her signature piece. I always looked for the brooch when she had press conferences, ...

pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> It is so cute Pontuf - do you wear it on Valentine's Day?? I was a huge brooch collector before Madalyn Albright (is that right) began wearing them all the time - I always had something of the lapel of my jackets or on a blouse at work. When I retired I sold a bunch of the costume stuff on eBay - but I kept a few that I really like - it has been so long since I've worn any that I will need to go look and see if I have a heart for V-Day !!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - wish i had a space like that - mine is all in bins - better than nothing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK my day is not going as planned.... put a frozen pot pie in the oven for DH and 45 minutes later discover that the ignitor has gone out on my oven and the pie is still frozen..... so I zapped him some leftover spaghetti from last night and put my cake mix away that I was going to bake this afternoon. DH will order the part on line and I will help him put it in when it gets here - I don't know what I'll do without my oven in the meantime.... I guess I'd better bust out the crockpot!!! I am going to post a couple of shots of the stash closet... I still have 2 tubs on the left that I need to go through - I noticed some marble chunky in there that I'd like to knit up soon. The center tote has granny squares and the start of a zigzag crocheted afghan that Mom left me to finish - the tote on the right is just some general craft stuff. All the sewing and fabric is in another closet just like this next to it... I know TMS!!! But I have gotten rid of alot over the last few years now that I have narrowed my obsessions down. Still snizzeling here - that is snow/drizzle for those of you who don't have that type of weather.... I think I will go check on DH and see if he needs anything before get in the middle of something... be back later - AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I do have a jean jacket with lots of brooches and pins. Jean material is great for big pins and brooches. It can hold up to all the weight especially the pockets and lapels. I love this jacket but it has become very heavy over the years.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> It is so cute Pontuf - do you wear it on Valentine's Day?? I was a huge brooch collector before Madalyn Albright (is that right) began wearing them all the time - I always had something of the lapel of my jackets or on a blouse at work. When I retired I sold a bunch of the costume stuff on eBay - but I kept a few that I really like - it has been so long since I've worn any that I will need to go look and see if I have a heart for V-Day !!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - to make it thicker you could use potato flakes from instant mashed potatoes.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> The enchilada soup is in the crockpot, using chicken legs (tied in a cheesecloth bag to contain the bones and tendons). Will late lunch today after MD appointment


i had all the ingred. so i got the crock pot out and started throwing them in. my enchilada sause was a bigger can, so i added more of the broth, i used canned chicken,used can corn, if i do it again, i would like the juice thicker as i would like to use it as a dip. but since bj and me are chowing down on it as we speak, its mighty fine. i did add a dolop of sour cream over my c. cheese and am using the spoon to put it on my chip. very very good and hits the spot while its chilly outside. winner winner chicken dinner sam :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great idea AZ about using the crockpot in the summer! The last thing I want to do is heat up my kitchen especially with the A/C bills!!! I have never seen the liners in that section but never knew they even existed. You know I will check it out next time I'm in Safeway/Albertson/Frys!

pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> You can buy the liners in the grocery store by the foil and wax paper Pontuf. I really like using mine - it makes cleanup so easy. A thought about your crockpot - I use mine in the winter of course but I probably use it more in the summer to keep the heat from the oven out of the kitchen or keep me from having to stand over the stove top!!! A roast cooked in the crockpot with some ortega chilies and chili power and you have some good taco meat - zap the corn tortillas and let everyone help themselves!!!
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love pins/brooches, too. I have many though since I retired, I don't have as many occasions to wear them. I usually wore three at time, different sizes and shapes but complimentary in color or theme.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Got it - yes I usually wore a jacket to work even in Southern California - it was cool enough with the a/c that you could. I know I kept one that is a rhinestone snowflake that belonged to my GM as a matter of fact I think it is still on a grey blazer I wore over the holidays!!! Guess I should retrieve it and put it away before that jacket ends up in the good will bag!!!


Pontuf said:


> AZ - this heart pin is so big and heavy that you can only wear it on a jacket otherwise it will pull or make a large hole in a garment.
> 
> I have some wonderful very large rhinestone brooches from my Mother and my MIL. Absolutely beautiful. Really no chance to wear them in AZ but in Chicago where I wore heavier clothes they really looked great especially on suit jackets.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here pontuf -

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yhs-FreeCause-shopathome_001&va=reynolds+crock+pot+liners

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam , tell me more about the disposable crock pot liner. I've never heard of one. What is it made of and where can you purchase one?
> 
> Our crock pot is somewhere in a box in the garage but after seeing and hearing all the wonderful recipes you all make in them I'm going to haul it out and fire it up.
> 
> OK more info on the disposable liners... thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of that pontuf.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I do have a jean jacket with lots of brooches and pins. Jean material is great for big pins and brooches. It can hold up to all the weight especially the pockets and lapels. I love this jacket but it has become very heavy over the years.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl that is a great idea! clusters of three. May I steal it from you???

pontuf



purl2diva said:


> I love pins/brooches, too. I have many though since I retired, I don't have as many occasions to wear them. I usually wore three at time, different sizes and shapes but complimentary in color or theme.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the correct spelling - I couldn't think of her first name and started out with Marian!!! And I did the same- I always wanted to see what she had on!!! Every once in while I look on eBay - there are some great pieces out there but I really have no where to wear them....


Pontuf said:


> AZ you're right! I totally forgot that Madeline Albright always wore a brooch, it was her signature piece. I always looked for the brooch when she had press conferences, ...
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll post a picture tomorrow. And I'll add the Bakelite to the jacket for Valentine's Day.

Pontuf ate a huge dinner! Gotta take him for a walk to walk off all those calories!



Pontuf



thewren said:


> we need a picture of that pontuf.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Great idea AZ about using the crockpot in the summer! The last thing I want to do is heat up my kitchen especially with the A/C bills!!! I have never seen the liners in that section but never knew they even existed. You know I will check it out next time I'm in Safeway/Albertson/Frys!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OHHH yes I think I have seen these in the supermarket! Thanks Sam. I'm a visual person.

pontuf



thewren said:


> go here pontuf -
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yhs-FreeCause-shopathome_001&va=reynolds+crock+pot+liners
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a great idea - and at one time I could have done that - but I really pared down the collection and mostly kept holiday type pins - and of course a few family pieces. My DS's OH may end up with the ones I have left - my hippie chick/tattooed/bartender DD will never have an occasion to wear them ha ha!!!!


purl2diva said:


> I love pins/brooches, too. I have many though since I retired, I don't have as many occasions to wear them. I usually wore three at time, different sizes and shapes but complimentary in color or theme.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'll post a picture tomorrow. And I'll add the Bakelite to the jacket for Valentine's Day.
> 
> Pontuf ate a huge dinner! Gotta take him for a walk to walk off all those calories!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't thank me AZ, I know that I have misspelled her name but we all know who she is, even though she's been off the radar for a few years.

pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the correct spelling - I couldn't think of her first name and started out with Marian!!! And I did the same- I always wanted to see what she had on!!! Every once in while I look on eBay - there are some great pieces out there but I really have no where to wear them....
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl that is a great idea! clusters of three. May I steal it from you???
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


Be my guest. It always brings compliments.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

7


Pontuf said:


> I do have a jean jacket with lots of brooches and pins. Jean material is great for big pins and brooches. It can hold up to all the weight especially the pockets and lapels. I love this jacket but it has become very heavy over the years.
> 
> Pontuf


I have a jean jacket with pins and patches--they remind me where I've been! I actually have about 4 that need sewing on (collected last year). I hope there's still room. :shock:

DD has decided on a different place--and we are off in a bit. I made another mistake with the hat, thought something wasn't right--charted it out and yep, the writing was wrong! So it wasn't my knitting after all but my skills at converting back and forth into rounds that went awry here. And now I know, so third time's a charm, yes? Gives me something to do after we get back.

See you all soon, I hope!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Purl that is a great idea! clusters of three. May I steal it from you???
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

enjoy dinner!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> 7
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i finally made it to the end - yeah. had a two hour nap - my eyes were tired.

time to russle up something for a little repast here - had a cranberry/orange muffin with kathy and that has been my food intake for the day. beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockishs as pooh would say.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok I am going to go pour a glass of wine and see what kind of soup DH wants for dinner!!!! If I don't get back later I will see ya'll in the AM!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i finally made it to the end - yeah. had a two hour nap - my eyes were tired.
> 
> time to russle up something for a little repast here - had a cranberry/orange muffin with kathy and that has been my food intake for the day. beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockishs as pooh would say.
> 
> sam


Goeat Sam!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Do you have a large ziplock bag? put your yarn in it and leave an opening for your yarn to come out.

June


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, what a chatty bunch today! I tried to keep up while babysitting today but I only managed about 12 pages - had to read the rest when I got home. I ended up with 6 grandkids today instead of 5 because Gabe's mother "forgot" to pick him up before my daughter left this morning. Not the first time she's done this, but Gabe is a great kid and he really helped me today chasing the 2-year old around. My DH came over around 10 AM and took the older 4 to our village chocolate festival. They came back with big boxes full of all kinds of cookies, brownies and candy. DH filled a box for me too!! Yummmm! I'm hoping I an stretch it out over the next week.

I was very sorry to hear about Joe's grandmother; if someone is in touch with him please add my condolences and prayers for his family.

Well, now that I've caught up, I think I'll get ready for bed - kids wore me out,even though they were all good and the oldest 2 were very helpful - I have to watch them again tomorrow, so that DDs and their DHs can finish their wine tour, they only got about halfway around the lake today. I better get at least 2 bottles of wine for my pay!!! Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I was very sorry to hear about Joe's grandmother; if someone is in touch with him please add my condolences and prayers for his family.
> 
> Paula


Joe keeps in touch with me. I will let him know, thank you. I gave Joe P all the rest of the prayers, etc, from the Knitting Tea Party. He thanks you all for thinking of him. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would go for a case of wine myself.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, what a chatty bunch today! I tried to keep up while babysitting today but I only managed about 12 pages - had to read the rest when I got home. I ended up with 6 grandkids today instead of 5 because Gabe's mother "forgot" to pick him up before my daughter left this morning. Not the first time she's done this, but Gabe is a great kid and he really helped me today chasing the 2-year old around. My DH came over around 10 AM and took the older 4 to our village chocolate festival. They came back with big boxes full of all kinds of cookies, brownies and candy. DH filled a box for me too!! Yummmm! I'm hoping I an stretch it out over the next week.
> 
> I was very sorry to hear about Joe's grandmother; if someone is in touch with him please add my condolences and prayers for his family.
> 
> Well, now that I've caught up, I think I'll get ready for bed - kids wore me out,even though they were all good and the oldest 2 were very helpful - I have to watch them again tomorrow, so that DDs and their DHs can finish their wine tour, they only got about halfway around the lake today. I better get at least 2 bottles of wine for my pay!!! Paula


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Please let Joe know that we send lots of love and prayers his way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> ...


Will do, thank you Sandy.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i would go for a case of wine myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, Sam. They are going to some of my favorite wineries tomorrow - maybe a bottle from each?

The older kids spent about 2 hours playing in the snow today -we got about 8 or 9 inches yesterday. Its pretty heavy and good packing snow - they started a snow fort, I guess they'll finish it tomorrow. They had a blast! I kept asking them if they were cold, but they just kept saying no, so I just let them have fun, and they came in after a while on their own. I keep forgetting that they are getting older and they can do a lot on their own without grandma having to "hover". Paula


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi, TNS, great to hear from you again! how is Alderney at this time of year?


Thanks, Julie. Lovely to be here again. Alderney is a bit grey, wet and not really cold at 8C but we could do with more sunshine this winter. I'm actually in the bigger sister-island of Guernsey at present, so its a bit less windy than Alderney as its tucked further down into the shelter of the bay of St Malo (France). There was a news item about the Alderney tapestry project on the national news this morning. If you play the video footage you see bits of Alderney scenery, and the first view you see (apart from flying over) shows the view I get from my window over Braye Bay and the Douglas Quay. Here's the link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-21393307[/quote]

Thank you for the link about the tapestry project. What a great community project! And it was great fun to see a bit of Alderney.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our deepest condolences to Joe and his family -- so terribly sad when our loved ones leave us.



Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> A very poignant Blue Bloods tonight.
> Watching CNN and catching up on all the snow in Boston, already 11". HUGE snowflakes, so pretty.
> 
> Back to page 4 to catch up.


BB was certainly quite a different kind of program. Nice to see Fyvush Finkel again.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

The Enchilada soup is a winner! Very tasty. I used a combo of 'spicy' El Pato brand sauce and regular enchilada sauce. 
Yummy! 

I don't often post, but always Read the Tea Party, thanks for the kind welcome, Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ you and I both could open our own small yarn shops...I'll gladly let you "shop" my stash if I can shop yous! LOL. 
Mine is organized much the same way only add in 2 dressers full and a few shelves. I tend to be obsessive with my crafts; knitting, sewing, soap making, etc. all supplies in excess. I am in constant purging because I love uarn/fabrics/etc. Have been a little better lately but...I do believe in retail therapy. LOL Oh and I did inherit from mom her fabric stash.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well don't forget that I "inherited" most of this when my mom died a few years ago - she was the crochet queen and never met a skein of yarn that didn't deserve a place in her life!!! Bless her heart... I was the only one of us 3 girls that knitted or crocheted so it all came home with me including the unfinished projects!! That was when I decided to concentrate on "yarnie" hobbies - since I was so blessed with supplies..... needles and hooks and yarn oh my......
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Thank you so much for letting us know, prayers and hugs going out to Joe and the rest of his family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back for just a little while. DH and I did go out. The band was great as usual and had dinner there also; wonderful salmon, green beans 2/mushrooms, and roasted sweet potatoes with leeks. Food at this place is always very good. A friend of ours joined us about half way through dinner and we had a wonderful stimulating conversation. Today has been delightful. 

Darowil I must thank you again for the toe up workshop. One of the ladies from KP that I met today is a very beginner knitter and I'm going to use your workshop and be teaching her to do the toe up socks. I've encouraged all the ladies today to check into the workshops being presented on KP.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


That is a sadness indeed. Joe wrote so lovingly about her when she visited him last year. Please send Joe and his family our sympathies and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> quote=Poledra65]
> I agree with Queenmum, I got a nipple caught in a really heavy safe door once, before my augmentation (that's one of the reasons I chose to reduce), and it hurt SO bad, I won't tell you how loudly I yelled or the words I used, but the thought of piercing one, Oh GOD no!! lol...
> And on that note, probably to much info, lol, I'm off of here or I'll be here all night. lol


 This couldn't have been funny at the time but I have a picture of this in my mind :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Yes, it's one of those things that's very funny after the fact but at the time, OH MAN. lol I think all the customers out front and anybody else working in the back thought I was being murdered. lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a long day, time to rest my eyes. Have a blessed night, all and a healthy tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I still have a hard time when we sing a hymn in church that we sang at my dad's funeral. I can finally sing along and not just stand there and cry, but it took 20 years. And my eyes still well up


((hug))

I'm the opposite - there's a hymn that kinda makes me giggle when I hear it. My step-grandmother joked about "Andy walks with me" instead of "And he walks with me". (it's so hard to hear that at a funeral and not giggle...)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> me too sandy - not easy all the time is it?
> 
> sam
> 
> No it's not. But that is what they say is life! Back from lunch too a nap of course with the computer in my lap. I think it is becoming my "sleeping pill" LOL! I never could take sleeping pills. Woke up and fixed Glenn a baked potato and steak. I was still full from salad at lunch so just had a small salad and glass of milk. Back to reading and a little knitting.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Purl2diva - that is a cute baby set! 

5mmdpns - please hug Joe for me. It's very hard to lose family, especially one's grandmother.

Pontuf - crockpots are wonderful. I love to use them not only in the summer when it's so hot, but also when I have so much to get done during the day. I can put something in to cook in the morning, and have dinner ready in the late afternoon. 

I went to comfort a friend. Her father is very ill and not doing very well. We're hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst. 

I'm almost finished with my Jayne hat. I think that I will go out tomorrow for a pom-pom maker. I have a feeling that it will come in handy for other projects as well. (picture forthcoming)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eyes keep closing so I'm off to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have reached the end!!! Now I can knit without reading (at least for a little while).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so far behind! I will try to catch up throughout the day tomorrow. I did see where Joe lost his grandmother. I am so sorry to hear that. She was so important in his life.

I hope that those that are ill will continue toward recovery. I know that it must be difficult to have long periods of not feeling well. You are in my prayers.

Those that are experiencing bad weather, stay in and stay warm! If you must go out, please be safe.

Good night until tomorrow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work. 
While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Oh that dark fudge recipe hits me where it counts but I'm going to resist because I"m still trying to lose Christmas cookie pounds.
> 
> This is the sweater I worked on last week. I finished the hat today. The angle of the picture makes the hat look very large but it is a six month size.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just got home at 3 pm and had a wonderful time meetin other kpers. Only 5 of us showed up but what a great group. I did take pictures ; or rather had the LYS owner take one or two. Designer you will finally get to see the top on me and must say every place we went to I received compliments and asked if it was very difficult to make to which I responded not at all with the instructor's great teaching. You'll also get an idea of how short I am; like the hymn that goes "deep and wide"...I'm short and wide! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the top! What a nice looking group!! I'm only 5 feet tall, Gwen, it looks like you are taller than I am lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Well said! Beautiful sentiment.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where is alderney tns?
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Katgo the socks are great looking. Did you ever post what the yarn was? If so I missed it and love that yarn.


It is a hand-dyed sport weight yarn by dreamincoloryarn.com.

I did too much frogging today. Finally got past the tough points. At least I think I got it right finally. My questions would have been totally different than what was in the workshop, so I had a tough time of turning the heel lol. I will post a pic shortly.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i understand exactly what you mean katgo - my dad died in 1966 and there isn't a day when i don't think about him and miss him - i don't cry anymore - i did for a good many years. all i hope is that when my turn comes he is there to greet me -
> 
> don't get me wrong - i miss my mother and sisters - but dad and i were never friends - firstly he was married to the church and secondly - being a victorian child himself and being over forty when i was born - i don't think he knew how to relate to a child and he was to old and too tired and too wrapped up in his own miseries that he could never relate to me. we were finally getting it together and he died. part of me is missing and only he can put it back.
> 
> sam


I'm sure he will be there to greet you someday. And then you will have the relationship you are yearning for.

My dad died when I was 9 mos pregnant with my son. He really needed a good male role model in his life, and he feels so cheated not knowing him. My daughter was almost 7 when he died and adored him with all her heart. It was even harder to lose him when I saw how devastated she was.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> what a great color of yarn katgo - we will look for a picture of you modeling the finished product. please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I will do that if I ever get them done lol. Did more frogging than knitting today I think.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> nickerina - that is because we are married to our computers - a lot of the members have lap tops that they can sit beside them as they knit and keep almost real time posts.
> 
> we have been extra talkitive this weekend so far - can't believe the page count already.
> 
> ...


We will allow you to go out and have fun sometimes Sam lol. I was knitting all day today and got behind myself.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

redriet60 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Sock is coming along nicely now that I don't have to stop to untangle yarn lol. I'm really enjoying the magic loop method. It really speeds up my sock knitting! I loved using DPN's, but this is so much faster for me.
> ...


Thank you so much! It really means a lot to me!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Another great idea, but she would just eat the bag lol. The pitcher worked out really well today. You should have seen her face when I put it down. It's a clear pitcher and she went nuts because she could see it and not get to it lol. That's punishment for getting at it 3 times.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a hard time when we sing a hymn in church that we sang at my dad's funeral. I can finally sing along and not just stand there and cry, but it took 20 years. And my eyes still well up
> ...


lol that's cute!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Purl2diva - that is a cute baby set!
> 
> 5mmdpns - please hug Joe for me. It's very hard to lose family, especially one's grandmother.
> 
> ...


Gratz on almost completing the hat. Looking forward to the pic.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


He's a cutie!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally caught up. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


What a cutie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are welcome to stop for a cuppa anytime gwen in la.

sam



Gwen in L.A. said:


> The Enchilada soup is a winner! Very tasty. I used a combo of 'spicy' El Pato brand sauce and regular enchilada sauce.
> Yummy!
> 
> I don't often post, but always Read the Tea Party, thanks for the kind welcome, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that goes along with "gladly my crosseyed bear" - as in gladly my cross i'd bear.

sam



Redkimba said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a hard time when we sing a hymn in church that we sang at my dad's funeral. I can finally sing along and not just stand there and cry, but it took 20 years. And my eyes still well up
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is too precious kathy - he is going to break hearts someday.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam it looks like it's just you and me still up. I am considering going to bed kind of unheard of at 10:50 pm. Way too early for me but then I'm the one that can't stay awake in front of the computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - think i am going to call in a night - almost three in the morning or me - i'm a little bleery eyed. see you in the morning.

sam

get some sleep



Sandy said:


> Sam it looks like it's just you and me still up. I am considering going to bed kind of unheard of at 10:50 pm. Way too early for me but then I'm the one that can't stay awake in front of the computer.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam before my DH retired I could order yarn among other stuff from ebay no prob because he was either in bed after a night shift or at work when it was delivered and I just quietly snuck it in with my stash lol. Now he is retired he is at home up and alert sadly when the postman arrives and I have had several small parcels arrive and he hasent said a great deal just the odd comment about our budget, trouble is I am now expecting a biggish parcel of yarn justifacation help would be good lol lyn 


thewren said:


> you ever know when you might need extra sock yarn.
> 
> if you are having trouble justifying it just let me know - i can justify anything. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sam before my DH retired I could order yarn among other stuff from ebay no prob because he was either in bed after a night shift or at work when it was delivered and I just quietly snuck it in with my stash lol. Now he is retired he is at home up and alert sadly when the postman arrives and I have had several small parcels arrive and he hasent said a great deal just the odd comment about our budget, trouble is I am now expecting a biggish parcel of yarn justifacation help would be good lol lyn
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Julie and good morning to you too.He is going away fro a weekend soon on his motorbike to France with some friends and I keep saying that my parcels haven't reached the cost of his weekend away the thing is they have all been things I needed like cable connectors and bigger needle tips for my circular needles but this parcel is going to be yarn and I have boxes and boxes of it in my spare room lol. I genuinely don't have any eyelash yarn to knit a teddybear though or enough yarn in any 1 colour to knit a shrug for myself I have found a pattern for though lol He wants a new pair of boots for when he is out on his motorbike mite just hint that he will get an early bday prezzy lol lyn


Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sam before my DH retired I could order yarn among other stuff from ebay no prob because he was either in bed after a night shift or at work when it was delivered and I just quietly snuck it in with my stash lol. Now he is retired he is at home up and alert sadly when the postman arrives and I have had several small parcels arrive and he hasent said a great deal just the odd comment about our budget, trouble is I am now expecting a biggish parcel of yarn justifacation help would be good lol lyn
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal - to make it thicker you could use potato flakes from instant mashed potatoes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i finally made it to the end - yeah. had a two hour nap - my eyes were tired.
> 
> time to russle up something for a little repast here - had a cranberry/orange muffin with kathy and that has been my food intake for the day. beginning to feel a little eleven o'clockishs as pooh would say.
> 
> sam


sam funny you talked about eating cranberry ornage muffins, i fixed a pk mix i had in the freezer of that very thing to take to the last prime timer lunch with some choc. chip cookies in my heart shaped dish of course. i brought 4 home with me, bad mistake, soooo good with the cuppa in the morn. can't have stuff like that here...but oh they were good


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
Love the soup recipes will try it out next Winter thanks.


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

All purpose flour is the same as plain flour. Rubbing alcohol we buy at the store for general alcohol use such as sterilizing or cleansing small wounds, etc. I think long ago it was used like a liniment to rub on sore muscles.

Nancy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe, when you talk to Joe please let him know that he and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Especially if the deceased' s name is Andy!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Growing up with the Mass in Latin, we only had these saying for things in Latin - Ora Pro Notis (sp?) became Oh rotten donuts, etc. The litany of the saints was just too long for a young kid to stay focused on...surprising what our little minds came up with -- another one was Gee, you got a snotty nose, but I can't remember the latin phrase. I'll bet we could write a book on all the missed word interpretations from songs (especially when it was just radio).

quote=thewren]that goes along with "gladly my crosseyed bear" - as in gladly my cross i'd bear.

sam



Redkimba said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a hard time when we sing a hymn in church that we sang at my dad's funeral. I can finally sing along and not just stand there and cry, but it took 20 years. And my eyes still well up
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All purpose is the same as plain flour.



cara said:


> In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
> Love the soup recipes will try it out next Winter thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i understand exactly what you mean katgo - my dad died in 1966 and there isn't a day when i don't think about him and miss him - i don't cry anymore - i did for a good many years. all i hope is that when my turn comes he is there to greet me -
> 
> don't get me wrong - i miss my mother and sisters - but dad and i were never friends - firstly he was married to the church and secondly - being a victorian child himself and being over forty when i was born - i don't think he knew how to relate to a child and he was to old and too tired and too wrapped up in his own miseries that he could never relate to me. we were finally getting it together and he died. part of me is missing and only he can put it back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!



dollyclaire said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a long time until September --- hope you get to see Fale soon...is Lupe still planning on a trip back there in February or March?



Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sam before my DH retired I could order yarn among other stuff from ebay no prob because he was either in bed after a night shift or at work when it was delivered and I just quietly snuck it in with my stash lol. Now he is retired he is at home up and alert sadly when the postman arrives and I have had several small parcels arrive and he hasent said a great deal just the odd comment about our budget, trouble is I am now expecting a biggish parcel of yarn justifacation help would be good lol lyn
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Julie and good morning to you too.He is going away fro a weekend soon on his motorbike to France with some friends and I keep saying that my parcels haven't reached the cost of his weekend away the thing is they have all been things I needed like cable connectors and bigger needle tips for my circular needles but this parcel is going to be yarn and I have boxes and boxes of it in my spare room lol. I genuinely don't have any eyelash yarn to knit a teddybear though or enough yarn in any 1 colour to knit a shrug for myself I have found a pattern for though lol He wants a new pair of boots for when he is out on his motorbike mite just hint that he will get an early bday prezzy lol lyn


Lurker 2 said:


> I know what you mean about not enough of, and needing parts for circulars- [I need a whole new set of circulars- but I trying to trim all costs at present!] The teddybear project sounds good! Gypsycream? I love the shrug I made for myself in a very expensive Rowan yarn- the colours are just perfect for many items in my wardrobe. Sounds like you have many areas to bargain over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a long time until September --- hope you get to see Fale soon...is Lupe still planning on a trip back there in February or March?
> 
> if you are having trouble justifying it just let me know - i can justify anything. lol
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I actually managed to forget to ask when I was talking with Lupe last night, but I know what will be an ok time to call her this week- and where I can call Fale. 
I will be hard pressed to get the money on one side for September. Fale is talking of wanting to come home soon- but there is no way I can give him the community he has in Australia. He just reminded me that our groomsman is living in Sydney too. Pepe was a good friend to us, when we first met.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


He's a darling...but he looks MAD!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


He's lovely! Is he the little one in your avatar?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, he's the one in the avatar. He was about 20 days old in that one. So small but he has really gained weight. Only pic they sent me that his eyes were open. He already is a little heartbreaker.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Dolly, your brooch is beautiful! I wish I lived near you, I would love to visit your LYS.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He is darling!

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Yes, he's the one in the avatar. He was about 20 days old in that one. So small but he has really gained weight. Only pic they sent me that his eyes were open. He already is a little heartbreaker.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie your new avatar is so pretty. Where was this picture taken! Such a serene place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie your new avatar is so pretty. Where was this picture taken! Such a serene place.


It is my shot of Portree Harbour on the Isle of Skye, Scotland, taken in September 2011.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to Google it right now. Such a pretty place. How far is it from where you live?

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie your new avatar is so pretty. Where was this picture taken! Such a serene place.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.


Charlotte, you may have answered this but I was curious to know more of the avatar, the one you had posted before the heart!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Katgo, sorry for the loss of your father. Several years ago I drew a portrait of my Dad. Can't explain but it brought him back clearer to me than a photo. To get woo woo something about focusing with right brain brings you closer to their energy.

High desert missed storm. Took trip to Lake Isabella and up to Johnsondale with two friends yesterday. Road to sequoias closed. Still lovely drive and we saw at least twenty deer grazing by Johnsondale.

Finally decided to buy myself a digital camera after at least a year of wavering. Got an Cannon SX260 as I wanted the gps and 20x. I go hiking and once found an Indian birthing rock but without gps haven't found it again.

Sam, you have a wilder side than is first apparent. But than so do I, and I'm fond of mine like having the guts to hike alone and still, at 71, want to go adventuring.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm going to Googe it right now. Such a pretty place. How far is it from where you live?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


12,000 miles!!!!! it is close to where I holidayed as a child!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So far away! Julie, such beautiful pictures and so quaint! I love the history especially Flora MacDonald. Says she lived with her husband in the US Carolinas during the Revolutionary War. Fascinating..
Julie, I don't recall. What part of Scotland were you born? And when did you move to NZ?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Katgo, sorry for the loss of your father. Several years ago I drew a portrait of my Dad. Can't explain but it brought him back clearer to me than a photo. To get woo woo something about focusing with right brain brings you closer to their energy.
> 
> High desert missed storm. Took trip to Lake Isabella and up to Johnsondale with two friends yesterday. Road to sequoias closed. Still lovely drive and we saw at least twenty deer grazing by Johnsondale.
> 
> ...


Thank you. What a wonderful gift to be able to draw a pic of dad. I'm not gifted that way unfortunately.

Gratz on the new camera. I bought a canon rebel a few years ago, but my pics online are just from my cell phone to make it easier. Don't have to get out the card reader to put the pics up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> So far away! Julie, such beautiful pictures and so quaint! I love the history especially Flora MacDonald. Says she lived with her husband in the US Carolinas during the Revolutionary War. Fascinating..
> Julie, I don't recall. What part of Scotland were you born? And when did you move to NZ?


I will post a photo of Portree to show the houses down by the wharf. Flora MacDonald definitely was in the Carolinas, some of her descendants ended up back in Scotland, and also in NZ. I was born in Aberfoyle Perthshire- which is at the southern part of the Trossachs the gateway to the Highlands- but we lived t Balmaha on Loch Lomond for 9 years, then emigrated, when I was 9 3/4 years- a very important distinction- which I have had to adjust to now with the DGD being 10!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It was a picture from my modeling portfolio in the 1970's and 1980's. DH is downloading and scanning my portfolios into the computer. Back then the cameras had film, they were not digital like today. He's going to lose some details by scanning but many of the images are very large 16x20 which should be helpful in the transfer.

Pontuf

=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.


Charlotte, you may have answered this but I was curious to know more of the avatar, the one you had posted before the heart![/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received this from a friend. I thought you ladies especially, on the tea party might enjoy it!

GRANDMAS ARE SMART 
I was out walking with my grandson. He picked up something off of the ground and started to put it 
in his mouth. I took the item away from him and I asked him not to do that. 
"Why?" my grandson asked. 
"Because it's been on the ground; you don't know where it's been, it's dirty, and probably has germs. 
Sometimes germs make little boys sick and not feel good" I replied.

At this point, my grandson looked at me with total admiration and asked, "Grandma, how do you 
know all this stuff? You are so smart." 

I was thinking quickly and said to him, "All Grandmas know stuff. It's on the Grandma Test. 
You have to know it, or they don't let you be a Grandma." 
We walked along in silence for 2 or 3 minutes, but he was evidently pondering this new information. 
"Oh...I get it! He beamed, so if you don't pass the test you have to be the Grandpa." 

"Exactly," I replied with a big smile on my face. 

When you're finished laughing, send this to a Grandma you know!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sassafras - what a wonderful hike. You live in a beautiful part of our country. Interesting about feeling closer to your Dad after drawing him. I can see that. Much more personal. We now will want to see pictures of your adventures knowing that you have a new camera and with DPS we know you are safe from getting lost. You do take your cell phone with you right?

Pontuf



sassafras123 said:


> Katgo, sorry for the loss of your father. Several years ago I drew a portrait of my Dad. Can't explain but it brought him back clearer to me than a photo. To get woo woo something about focusing with right brain brings you closer to their energy.
> 
> High desert missed storm. Took trip to Lake Isabella and up to Johnsondale with two friends yesterday. Road to sequoias closed. Still lovely drive and we saw at least twenty deer grazing by Johnsondale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It was a picture from my modeling portfolio in the 1970's and 1980's. DH is downloading and scanning scanning my portfolios into the computer. Back then the cameras had film, they were not digital like today. He's going to lose some details by scanning but many of the images are very large 16x20 which should be helpful in the transfer.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

You are definitely our 'belle'!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So far we know Gwenie, Sassafrass, AZ Sticks , Lurker and Sam are our wild children. I know I'm forgetting some of you but that was last week's thread and 40+ pages ago and I'm a senior citizen so you need to give me a break.

Ok let's hear more stories, I know there are lots more of you Wild Ones out there.

Pontuf

quote=sassafras123]Katgo, sorry for the loss of your father. Several years ago I drew a portrait of my Dad. Can't explain but it brought him back clearer to me than a photo. To get woo woo something about focusing with right brain brings you closer to their energy.

High desert missed storm. Took trip to Lake Isabella and up to Johnsondale with two friends yesterday. Road to sequoias closed. Still lovely drive and we saw at least twenty deer grazing by Johnsondale.

Finally decided to buy myself a digital camera after at least a year of wavering. Got an Cannon SX260 as I wanted the gps and 20x. I go hiking and once found an Indian birthing rock but without gps haven't found it again.

Sam, you have a wilder side than is first apparent. But than so do I, and I'm fond of mine like having the guts to hike alone and still, at 71, want to go adventuring.
Sassafras[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone ! -- It is a lovely sunny, not too cold day here in Calgary. We are going to stay home today and just take it easy as we have both been quite busy this past week. 

I just opened the Surprised Adult, Child jacket workshop - we have 37 people signed up. I am absolutely amazed at the interest we are receiving. 

-----
I send my best wishes to Marianne- hope you feel better soon,

Doogie - sorry about your loss,

Lurker2 I miss the picture of you and Fale , we were at loch lomand and stayed at a bed and breakfast a small town (Tarbet??) can't remember the exact name. I loved Scotland.

Gwen, I am so glad you are enjoying all the workshops, and I am glad you had a good time with the KP friends. you sound like so much fun. 

Sam - you do such a great job on this tea party. I can't seem to stay away.

Pontuf and AZ Sassafrass- wish I could go for a walk through the desert with you. Such a beautiful place - I loved everything about Arizona -- so different than where I live. it was the best of both worlds when we were able to go south for the winter. 

I haven't had a chance to catch up - I usually try to do that in the evening once things have settled down a bit. 

Thanks so much for the kind pm's and the thoughts on here about my possible skin problem. I am not concerned about it too much as he said surgery would fix it -- I am way past the age of worrying about a scar on my nose. 

It is hard to believe it is nearly Valentines day - time flies by so quickly. I am so thankful for my blessings after the past 3 years which were so stressful. It amazes me how life can look so bleak and within a year things can look so much better. 

Zoe- I hope you are doing okay - haven't seen you post much, I hope things are going okay with you and your parents. Were you bothered much by the storms? Toronto and Ottawa got a huge snowfall- so did the Maritimes. We were fortunate - missed the bad one.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
Come to think of it talking about pictures and cameras, we haven't seen any of your incredibly beautiful quilts since before Christmas! Will you post some pictures?

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from a friend. I thought you ladies especially, on the tea party might enjoy it!
> 
> GRANDMAS ARE SMART
> I was out walking with my grandson. He picked up something off of the ground and started to put it
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Belle? Maybe Olde Belle
  . Sad but true

Pontuf

.


Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > It was a picture from my modeling portfolio in the 1970's and 1980's. DH is downloading and scanning scanning my portfolios into the computer. Back then the cameras had film, they were not digital like today. He's going to lose some details by scanning but many of the images are very large 16x20 which should be helpful in the transfer.
> ...


You are definitely our 'belle'![/quote] :-(


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The hot air balloons are flying over the house. They must be very low because I can hear them. I'd look out the window but it's too cold to get out of bed and turn up the thermostat. It's 36 degrees outside this morning! Cold for here and cold for dear Pontuf. Hope I can get him out the back door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker2 I miss the picture of you and Fale , we were at loch lomand and stayed at a bed and breakfast a small town (Tarbet??) can't remember the exact name. I loved Scotland.[quote, Designer1234]

But you, Shirley are always changing your avatar as well!!!

Tarbet sounds right- it is the town at the northern end of the Loch. We lived on the eastern banks- same side as Ben Lomond- which was my avatar some time back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Belle? Maybe Olde Belle
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

We all have the 'anno domini' effect- but in our hearts most of us are youngsters!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a very nice way of putting it Julie! I agree
XO


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker2 I miss the picture of you and Fale , we were at loch lomand and stayed at a bed and breakfast a small town (Tarbet??) can't remember the exact name. I loved Scotland.[quote, Designer1234]
> 
> But you, Shirley are always changing your avatar as well!!!
> 
> Tarbet sounds right- it is the town at the northern end of the Loch. We lived on the eastern banks- same side as Ben Lomond- which was my avatar some time back!


It is a pity that the computer can't keep the avatar the same as when we posted for those of us who change our avatars- when my user name was different, people connected with that, I know Handy Family finds it hard to keep up with us chameleons...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oppps double posted...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> That's a very nice way of putting it Julie! I agree
> XO


I have to translate it for many here! very few of us have had the opportunity to learn Latin! BTW my daughter is a whizz with Greek- now that is 'Greek' to me!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> Come to think of it talking about pictures and cameras, we haven't seen any of your incredibly beautiful quilts since before Christmas! Will you post some pictures?
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Answer - I would be honored to post some pictures. I just don't want to 'blow my own horn' I loved doing the landscape art quilts. I haven't touched my sewing machine since we lost my son 3 years ago - but am getting the urge again. I will post one every once in awhile. here are a couple of them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.


My mother died when I was 59. And I felt like an orphan. My sister is the only one left not counting my children and her son. I'm so glad she lives within a few miles of me.
I had one sister who was only 17 months younger than I who was killed in the '60's. I don't know how my mother managed...parents aren't supposed to have to bury their children.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just started carrying cell phone to quiet nagging friends. Even carry mace spray after encounter with questionable men on desert. But think my Dobie is pretty off-putting.
Sassafras


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


Shirley, you put me to shame...you're so very talented!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.
> ...


But when it happens to you you learn eventually that life does go on. It is rising 19 years since we lost my older daughter. 28 years since Mum died [I was 39] and only two and a half years since Dad died. As he had broken his neck in a fall, we knew his time was limited- and treasured the last few months. I learned at an early age that those we love can die I was just 4 when my favourite Grandfather died, and shortly afterwards my first kitten got run over. One of the things I have found hard was losing all the Aunts and Uncles


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2 I miss the picture of you and Fale , we were at loch lomand and stayed at a bed and breakfast a small town (Tarbet??) can't remember the exact name. I loved Scotland.[quote, Designer1234]
> ...


I didn't mean that in a critical way at all. I love the pictures of Scotland-- I just really thought that picture of you and Fale was so nice. Yep, I do change mine --I have so darned many pictures that are just sitting there I feel the urge every once in awhile to change! I do think with me that there is a good possibility it confuses people. Keep on with the wonderful pictures Julie -- just loved the one of the two of you together -the love showed in it. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I did not mean to sound offended! Just thought it funny, because I have been wishing I had kept a record of your quilts- because I would just see one I loved, and to my horror it would vanish!!!!!

That was a good day! It just seems so far away now, and yet it was only a year ago


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Six years of Latin for me, 4 in high school,2 in college. And I'm not even Catholic, I'm a Lutheran. DH grew up Catholic, catholic schools, catholic college ...knows NO Latin.

Pontuf

2]


Pontuf said:


> That's a very nice way of putting it Julie! I agree
> XO


I have to translate it for many here! very few of us have had the opportunity to learn Latin! BTW my daughter is a whizz with Greek- now that is 'Greek' to me!!![/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


June- talent is a funny thing. I am not able to do precise quilts with beautiful hand stitches, nor can I ever get the points to match. I am not that great a cook, I am not a very tidy person, I jump into things before I think them out - I was given the gift of being artistic. My sister can't do anything artistic but was a world class athlete. It would be so boring if we were all the same. I love it when people like my work, but not because I think I am so talented- it is just that it is such a wonderful feeling when someone gets pleasure out of something I can do.

I am fortunate to be married to a man who honors my work and who has supported me in my wish to create, for nearly 58 years. If he hadn't I don't know what I would have done. There has never been one thing I made that he didn't think was great - so I am fortunate that I have been able to 'do my thing' without being put down for being different. That happens often. People smother their creativity to please someone else.I am the odd one, among my friends - and I am used to that. Each of us feels that way at times. It is interesting that other people love my work but my kids are quite uninterested - likely because they have grown up with me and it has been part of their lives. 
It is interesting - my son asked me the other day, did I still have some of my New Zealand copper pictures as he would like one. That was over 40 years ago! makes you wonder!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer you are amazing. These are beautiful. I hope you are able to get back to your machine this year. You have a rare and beautiful talent. Please don't waste it.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


They are our favourites too, the only thing is that the nearest shop is 2hour drive away.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


How beautiful are these! You are one talented lady. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Belle? Maybe Olde Belle
> ...


We all have the 'anno domini' effect- but in our hearts most of us are youngsters![/quote]

Pontuf - if I post my landscapes, will you show us some of your modeling pictures?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


That's okay, 12 divides evenly between 2.....what's your problem?!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


Oooops - caught Gwennie disease!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

=Lurker 2]We all have the 'anno domini' effect- but in our hearts most of us are youngsters![/quote]

Pontuf - if I post my landscapes, will you show us some of your modeling pictures?[/quote]

OK. It's a deal. Besides I looked a lot better then than I do today!

Pontuf


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > June K and Sam - I feel your pain. I lost my father last year and it has been so painful . I just never thought about living on without a parent. I've lost 2 siblings who I was very close to in the last 18 years but losing my parents was far more painful. Now i only have my sister. I am very close to DH's brother my BIL who I call Brother.
> ...


you are so right - I have had that experience with a sid's baby before they knew what SIDs was, and recently my son. It nearly puts you under. We survive and carry on though- it takes awhle but life does become livable again.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You are absolutely right. I like the way you think too. No problem until I get on the scale tomorrow!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Julie I finaly bit the bullet and ordered 3 patterns for bears from gypsycream, below is the shrug I want to knit think the pic may come out a wee bit small but hope yiou get the idea. The yarn it uses is very expensive and would cost around 80 pounds but I have investigated it aand it appears to be 2 strands of UK double knit, I have found a black grey and white variegated yarn on ebay I intend to use which will be much cheaper but still cost a bit more than I would usually pay for 1 garment lol. The yarn it was supposed to use was Diakeito Rococo and just to get it shipped to the UK was far too much, hopefully it work out with double knit. lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Coffee made, thermostat turned up, getting dressed for church, Pontuf still in bed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


You should come to Canada for a visit and try our Tim Horton's donuts. they were even sent over to the troops in Iraq - :thumbup:

They are sooo good! Krispy Cremes opened here in Calgary but weren't successful , I am not sure about the rest of Canada - nothing can touch Tim's. (Not meaning to insult American Krispy Cremes but Tim Horton's donuts are to die for}. We go twice a week for coffee there - it is a fact of life. If ever you get to Canada you will find a Tims in just about every city in the country as well as lots of smaller places.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Answer - I would be honored to post some pictures. I just don't want to 'blow my own horn' I loved doing the landscape art quilts. I haven't touched my sewing machine since we lost my son 3 years ago - but am getting the urge again. I will post one every once in awhile. here are a couple of them.[/quote]

Those are beautifully done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley I think my niece has a Tim Hortons in Columbus Ohio, but I think they are more known for their delicious coffee. I'll text her and find out.

Gotta try Tim's!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


I like your thinking, it might be a problem if there was an extra one.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My DH talks back to Fox News and CNN all the time.



KateB said:


> Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just started carrying cell phone to quiet nagging friends. Even carry mace spray after encounter with questionable men on desert. But think my Dobie is pretty off-putting.
> Sassafras


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Julie I finaly bit the bullet and ordered 3 patterns for bears from gypsycream, below is the shrug I want to knit think the pic may come out a wee bit small but hope yiou get the idea. The yarn it uses is very expensive and would cost around 80 pounds but I have investigated it aand it appears to be 2 strands of UK double knit, I have found a black grey and white variegated yarn on ebay I intend to use which will be much cheaper but still cost a bit more than I would usually pay for 1 garment lol. The yarn it was supposed to use was Diakeito Rococo and just to get it shipped to the UK was far too much, hopefully it work out with double knit. lyn x
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

10AM Sunday and I thought I would pop in - laundry started and bed made - I'm dressed and that's as far as I have gotten today. DH doesn't seem interested in the crockpot roast today, so I will hold off - I have managed to catch his head cold, sore throat - so a Musinex and coffee are all I have gotten down. I am only down 8 pages so I will go back real quick and catch up - Grandmapaula - your day with the GC sounds like Heaven to me!!! and Zoe thanks for passing on our love to Joe P. I hope you are both keeping warm today. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love this show - we watch it on line so I'm always behind but never miss an episode. 


mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > A very poignant Blue Bloods tonight.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Julie I finaly bit the bullet and ordered 3 patterns for bears from gypsycream, below is the shrug I want to knit think the pic may come out a wee bit small but hope yiou get the idea. The yarn it uses is very expensive and would cost around 80 pounds but I have investigated it aand it appears to be 2 strands of UK double knit, I have found a black grey and white variegated yarn on ebay I intend to use which will be much cheaper but still cost a bit more than I would usually pay for 1 garment lol. The yarn it was supposed to use was Diakeito Rococo and just to get it shipped to the UK was far too much, hopefully it work out with double knit. lyn x
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


Tim Horton's the best there are next to homemade. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gwen in LA - I don't think I know anyone but my family that uses El Pato sauce -I was raised in OC and my grandmother used it in her "Mexican Spaghetti" - we put it on everything including our scrambled eggs!! Finally after all these years I got the brilliant idea to pour the can into a glass syrup dispenser and stop fighting the tupperware when we have leftovers. There is always some in my fridge and pantry!! AZ


Gwen in L.A. said:


> The Enchilada soup is a winner! Very tasty. I used a combo of 'spicy' El Pato brand sauce and regular enchilada sauce.
> Yummy!
> 
> I don't often post, but always Read the Tea Party, thanks for the kind welcome, Sam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Their coffee is the best I have ever tasted. thousands of Canadians go to Tims. excellent staff, well trained, and I have never seen one of their stores that wasn't busy all the time.

I heard that they were moving into the States. If you ever run into one, try them out. I think Daralene mentioned she has been to a Tim Hortons - I know she lived in Canada and also on the border for awhile.



Pontuf said:


> Shirley I think my niece has a Tim Hortons in Columbus Ohio, but I think they are more known for their delicious coffee. I'll text her and find out.
> 
> Gotta try Tim's!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You can come and shop anything Gwen!!! I really have gotten rid of quite a bit - but DH said to me "why would you get rid of yarn if you are still going to knit and crochet" Love that man!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> AZ you and I both could open our own small yarn shops...I'll gladly let you "shop" my stash if I can shop yous! LOL.
> Mine is organized much the same way only add in 2 dressers full and a few shelves. I tend to be obsessive with my crafts; knitting, sewing, soap making, etc. all supplies in excess. I am in constant purging because I love uarn/fabrics/etc. Have been a little better lately but...I do believe in retail therapy. LOL Oh and I did inherit from mom her fabric stash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


I do the same thing while watching the races. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He is so beautiful kehinkle - Thanks for showing a picture!! AZ


kehinkle said:


> Was really great to sit and talk to Sam today. Didn't get too much knitting done but was there more for the company than knitting. Afterwards went to lunch with my DD and her family to buy the ingredients for the soup for tomorrow's family dinner. I then went over to spend time with my DGD and the baby. Her only catnaps and she isn't getting much sleep. So I sat and held him while she was supposed to done her college work.
> While I was there, my DDs put the chicken breasts (frozen) in the crockpot to cook. Will finish the rest in the morning as wed were both tired. With the soup we are having tex-mex lettuce wraps. I mixed a can of drained, rinsed black beans, a can of drained corn, diced chicken, salsa and a package of taco seasoning (mixed with 1/2 cup water and let sit for a bit) together. I also add diced bells peppers and cilantro to the mix. Heat in microwave. Wrap in tortillas or lettuce, adding fresh salsa, cheese, sour cream, avocado, etc. Can add some heat with jalopenos, too. Fresh vegetables, garlic bread, fresh fruit will round out the meal. Oh, and chocolate, caramel brownies sundaes!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Their coffee is the best I have ever tasted. thousands of Canadians go to Tims. excellent staff, well trained, and I have never seen one of their stores that wasn't busy all the time.
> 
> I heard that they were moving into the States. If you ever run into one, try them out. I think Daralene mentioned she has been to a Tim Hortons - I know she lived in Canada and also on the border for awhile.
> 
> ...


I have seen them in NY and in Boston. One of our grocery stores has a small spot mostly for the coffee. 
I was on a cruise last year and they served Tim Horton's coffee in the dinning room.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > So far away! Julie, such beautiful pictures and so quaint! I love the history especially Flora MacDonald. Says she lived with her husband in the US Carolinas during the Revolutionary War. Fascinating..
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Julie. Oh how I long to see Scotland. Some of my favorite books take place in Scotland, and I've always had a love for it. I especially love to read historical books and romances  that take place in Scotland in the times of the clans. I've never been outside of the US, and it's wonderful to hear about Scotland and NZ and England from KPers.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

nope nope no problem here, i get the extra 1 lol


NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> It was a picture from my modeling portfolio in the 1970's and 1980's. DH is downloading and scanning my portfolios into the computer. Back then the cameras had film, they were not digital like today. He's going to lose some details by scanning but many of the images are very large 16x20 which should be helpful in the transfer.
> 
> Pontuf


How interesting! What kind of modeling did you do? Such coolness in this group :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from a friend. I thought you ladies especially, on the tea party might enjoy it!
> 
> GRANDMAS ARE SMART
> I was out walking with my grandson. He picked up something off of the ground and started to put it
> ...


lol rofl I love it!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


my pleasure!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> So far we know Gwenie, Sassafrass, AZ Sticks , Lurker and Sam are our wild children. I know I'm forgetting some of you but that was last week's thread and 40+ pages ago and I'm a senior citizen so you need to give me a break.
> 
> Ok let's hear more stories, I know there are lots more of you Wild Ones out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie ts from annies attic A806419 Rococo Shawl it cost 5.99 think it was dollars worked out about 3.50 english pounds lynx



Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK caught up to pg 40 - still no sorting done in the yarn department today. I end up so distracted!!! Hope everyone is staying warm/keeping cool - luv-AZ


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Always good to see you on here Designer! I am definitely going to take some workshops. I will have to look and see what's coming up.

I've been doing Zoe's beginner socks workshop even though it's closed. Almost finished with the first sock! My eyes keep needing to take a break, and it's so much fun to see what's been going on while I've been knitting away!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I usually split the extra one so everyone gets equal amounts. Unless I'm the only one home at the time.



melyn said:


> nope nope no problem here, i get the extra 1 lol
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a pity that the computer can't keep the avatar the same as when we posted for those of us who change our avatars- when my user name was different, people connected with that, I know Handy Family finds it hard to keep up with us chameleons...


How true Julie! I would love it if the old avatar stayed with the old posts and only new posts got the new one. I would love to change mine to what I am knitting, but everyone missed seeing my Trixie up there lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Answer - I would be honored to post some pictures. I just don't want to 'blow my own horn' I loved doing the landscape art quilts. I haven't touched my sewing machine since we lost my son 3 years ago - but am getting the urge again. I will post one every once in awhile. here are a couple of them.


Please do blow your own horn! How talented you are! These are absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a pity that the computer can't keep the avatar the same as when we posted for those of us who change our avatars- when my user name was different, people connected with that, I know Handy Family finds it hard to keep up with us chameleons...
> ...


your naughty Trixie! have you got the yarn untangled?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great pictures Gwen, your waterfall top looks wonderful, and you look just as wonderful in it. Such a beautiful looking group of women, fun looking too. So glad you had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

There are Time Hortons in the states. I know of one in Toledo.
Thanks to a who complimented me on my GGS. He is a keeper.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


lol. Do you have a "Fractured Prune" near you? They make the donuts to order, and they have all kinds of cool flavors not found anywhere else. I went once (I live alone) and got a dozen. I've been afraid to go near it since lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where is alderney tns?
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

It's been one of THOSE days and it only 1 pm lol. 

Our desktop PC has decided that it doesn't want to play anymore. My DS got it to boot up, finally, so I need to get all my knitting patterns off it before it craps out for good. 

Then DH turned on his laptop only to find that display didn't want to display anything. We are very new to Windows 8 and already detest it, but after a lot of hair pulling, tutorial searching, naughty words, and a few what the hells let's try this, we got it to display. Seems I accidentally touched a "hot" key and sent the display to an external monitor. We don't have an external monitor and I shudder to think what other "hot" keys lay in wait .....

Soooo, DH took his tea and his laptop and went to read the paper. We get the digital version and you guessed it, after three pages their site went down and more naughty words.....

Now as I am sure you can imagine, by this time DH was fit to be tied and if I had a "curse jar" I would be at Starbucks sipping a latte. 

We take a quick trip to the store and when we get home as DH is taking the packages out of the trunk I hear a few more naughty words. Seems someone forgot to bring in some of the groceries from the last shopping trip and they were still in the trunk! Oops!

While I am sure it has been cold enough to stop the eggs from going bad, I am not all that sure that they didn't freeze. LOL.

I have a funny feeling that today isn't the day to ask DH about that leak in the kitchen......


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> Six years of Latin for me, 4 in high school,2 in college. And I'm not even Catholic, I'm a Lutheran. DH grew up Catholic, catholic schools, catholic college ...knows NO Latin.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I'm a Lutheran too! My dad was Catholic, but he always went to church with us even though he never converted. My hubby is Jewish, so my kids are exposed to both. My daughter was baptized at age 5 and is Lutheran. She is married to a non-practicing Jew and it looks like they will raise the kids Lutheran but still celebrate all of the Jewish holidays too like my daughter was raised. My son was raised Jewish from age 5 (long story) but believes that Jesus was the Messiah. It looks like he will be raising his son Jewish, but he hasn't done anything about it yet really. Between all of my nationalities (French-Canadian, Dutch, Irish, English,and Native American) and all of the religions I have been exposed to (went to a Southern Baptist college which is where I met my Jewish husband lol) I am pretty well rounded on those fronts.

Sorry for the book.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234June- talent is a funny thing. I am not able to do precise quilts with beautiful hand stitches said:


> Yes, you are fortunate! I've proudly shown something to my mom only to be told that my sister does better work. My hubby barely looks at my stuff and says "That's nice". It's like you said, it's not that I want heaps of praise or to brag about my stuff, it's just that I want to be appreciated.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> you are so right - I have had that experience with a sid's baby before they knew what SIDs was, and recently my son. It nearly puts you under. We survive and carry on though- it takes awhle but life does become livable again.


I'm so sorry for your losses! Hugs to you!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> I know what you mean about not enough of, and needing parts for circulars- [I need a whole new set of circulars- but I trying to trim all costs at present!] The teddybear project sounds good! Gypsycream? I love the shrug I made for myself in a very expensive Rowan yarn- the colours are just perfect for many items in my wardrobe. Sounds like you have many areas to bargain over!


The shrug looks gorgeous! I hope you get to make it and post pics for us.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all - a little after Noon here and I am watching it snow. I had to get up at about 4:00 a.m. this morning (stupid bladder) and I could hear the freezing rain clicking against the windows. It felt very good to crawl back in bed and drift back off to sleep and not worry about DH having to go to work or having to drive anywhere. Since then it has rained, changed back to freezing rain, snowed, back to freezing rain and now back to snow. Sounds like this will keep up through the daylight hours, before finally changing to all snow tonight. DH has been out once to get to the bottom of the "muck" on the driveway. I think it will be an every other hour kind of job, just to stay ahead of it. We could end up with 3-6"...maybe, just depends on how often we switch back and forth between the rain/snow. Good day to make Sam's soup and knit  

I have quite a stash going too but it is so unorganized I'd be too embarassed to take a photo...maybe someday I will have nice storage - sigh 

Deepest sympathies to Joe and his family...it is never easy - never.

Gweniepooh - I make soap too  I'm not very good at it but have made an oatmeal-honey bar that people seem to like. We really like it and it is all we use in the house now. I have to recalculate everything because it takes no time to come to full trace and is almost like pudding when I get it into the mold. It always ends up fine so maybe I should just leave well enough alone  

Dear son had to go to work today and drove 30 miles from his house to work in this weather mess. He has a close friend that lives near where he works so I hope he is smart enough to stay with him overnight tonight. I try not to tell him what to do (he will be 29 in a couple of months) but that "mom thing" never goes away and you want your baby to be safe...no matter the age 

Everyone have a great day. If you are sick, speedy healing to you all! I think about you all a lot and am glad to be sitting around the table with you


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I am just over the hill from Loch Lomond and I just love living here, a bit different from the east coast of Scotland where I was born and lived until 22 years ago. There are so many wonderful places to visit within reasonable distances but I would love to visit Canada, Australia, NZ and especially America. Funny how we think perhaps the grass may be greener elsewhere. I think it might be greener for a visit but it is lovely to go home again. Well I am going to see what I have in the freezer for my supper. Will drop in later whine I get my knitting out.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


Mmmmmmm, sounds like a trip to Canada would be even more worthwhile than ever!

I have to say that I have been to Canada. Went to Expo '67 with my parents and to Niagara Falls too. I was 9 years old at the time, but still remember that I was really cold in my shorts and t-shirts in August lol. I fell in love with French on that trip and took 6 years of French in school (4 in HS and 2 in college). I never really learned to speak it, though, it was all conjugating verbs and memorizing long lists of words. This was almost 30 years before I even knew I was part French Canadian lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


lol. My hubby is silent during sports - my daughter and I are the loud ones lol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have talked to and taught so many women who either divorced or became widows, and the world opened up. It is very sad - One friend of mine had tried painting for years but her husband threw out her 'wasted time' pictures. when she finally divorced him she went to art school and you should see her work. I am sooo thankful for my life in comparison. Why do people do that (put down's etc) to the people they are supposed to love. I think they are either very self involved or jealous of the talent. jmo That is why I still adore him.



katgo716 said:


> Designer1234June- talent is a funny thing. I am not able to do precise quilts with beautiful hand stitches said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you are fortunate! I've proudly shown something to my mom only to be told that my sister does better work. My hubby barely looks at my stuff and says "That's nice". It's like you said, it's not that I want heaps of praise or to brag about my stuff, it's just that I want to be appreciated.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> 10AM Sunday and I thought I would pop in - laundry started and bed made - I'm dressed and that's as far as I have gotten today. DH doesn't seem interested in the crockpot roast today, so I will hold off - I have managed to catch his head cold, sore throat - so a Musinex and coffee are all I have gotten down. I am only down 8 pages so I will go back real quick and catch up - Grandmapaula - your day with the GC sounds like Heaven to me!!! and Zoe thanks for passing on our love to Joe P. I hope you are both keeping warm today. luv-AZ


I hope you feel better really soon! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


But to the west? presumeably...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My great grandfather was born in the town of Sterling and my dad was named William Wallace. when we went to Scotland I felt such a connection. My husbands dad was from Aberdeen and His mom was from Belfast so we have a lot of roots near where you live. I fell in love with Scotland - we drove out to Mallaig , Skye 
and then down to Oban and inverary. didn't get to see it all. Loved every second we were in Scotland. Loved Edinburgh felt I had to pinch myself when we were there. Come to Canada and visit our Rocky Mountains they are such a wonder!



dollyclaire said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Just catching up.

Designer your work is breathtakingly gorgeous.

Prayers to all who are feeling ill, sad or restless. You are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

the first one isn't Arizona -- it is the prairies with poppies. whew!!!

I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> [your naughty Trixie! have you got the yarn untangled?


Yes. Almost have one sock finished now. My eyes need a break from knitting occasionally so I pop in and catch up on the chat!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > So far we know Gwenie, Sassafrass, AZ Sticks , Lurker and Sam are our wild children. I know I'm forgetting some of you but that was last week's thread and 40+ pages ago and I'm a senior citizen so you need to give me a break.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> It's been one of THOSE days and it only 1 pm lol.
> 
> Our desktop PC has decided that it doesn't want to play anymore. My DS got it to boot up, finally, so I need to get all my knitting patterns off it before it craps out for good.
> 
> ...


oh no! It has to go up from there! lol about the last comment. It's so good that you have a sense of humor.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

These are great, Designer, just wish the pics were a bit bigger. Maybe if I copy them onto an e-mail I can enlarge them.....back in a mo.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> all are my own designs, one is plastic canvas - 'little people'
> 
> ...


You must have heard me!! That was so strange - I went back to copy your pics and you had taken them off to enlarge them!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Hello all - a little after Noon here and I am watching it snow. I had to get up at about 4:00 a.m. this morning (stupid bladder) and I could hear the freezing rain clicking against the windows. It felt very good to crawl back in bed and drift back off to sleep and not worry about DH having to go to work or having to drive anywhere. Since then it has rained, changed back to freezing rain, snowed, back to freezing rain and now back to snow. Sounds like this will keep up through the daylight hours, before finally changing to all snow tonight. DH has been out once to get to the bottom of the "muck" on the driveway. I think it will be an every other hour kind of job, just to stay ahead of it. We could end up with 3-6"...maybe, just depends on how often we switch back and forth between the rain/snow. Good day to make Sam's soup and knit
> 
> I have quite a stash going too but it is so unorganized I'd be too embarassed to take a photo...maybe someday I will have nice storage - sigh
> 
> ...


Hope you have a good one too


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

IMHO, we should all post our creations and never be afraid that they may not measure up. 

Not everyone understands the time, effort and tears that go into producing fiber crafts, but those on here certainly do. This a unique group of very kind, compassionate and supporting men and women of all different skill levels.

I admire anyone that has the courage to try something new and I love to see the outcome!

Please ladies and gents, keep sharing!

Gigi


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I was never the wild child either. I had a older brother and a younger sister that put my Mother over the edge. I didn't have the heart to add to her anxiety lol.


lol. I have one of each myself. DD is 32 and has never given me one second of worry, DS is 25 and has given me lots of gray hairs and ulcers. His son is such a sweet angel - I always pray that he will stay that way even though I'd love to see DS get some grief in return for all the grief he gives me lol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> the first one isn't Arizona -- it is the prairies with poppies. whew!!!
> 
> I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


Absolutely beautiful - oh to have half your talent! :shock:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Especially if the deceased' s name is Andy!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Growing up with the Mass in Latin, we only had these saying for things in Latin - Ora Pro Notis (sp?) became Oh rotten donuts, etc. The litany of the saints was just too long for a young kid to stay focused on...surprising what our little minds came up with -- another one was Gee, you got a snotty nose, but I can't remember the latin phrase. I'll bet we could write a book on all the missed word interpretations from songs (especially when it was just radio).
> 
> quote=thewren]that goes along with "gladly my crosseyed bear" - as in gladly my cross i'd bear.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

My little sister used to come home from Sunday School & sing "I will make you suspIcious of men, suspicious of men, ....." it wasn't until I went to collect her that I realised it was meant to be "fishers of men". We had many a laugh over that for years, my DM thought she was on the the right tack!!!

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much - you have warmed my heart with your acceptance of me and the workshops and my work. I feel so warm, and one of you now.

I will continue posting some pictures every once in awhile.

Just remember- talent is something that every person has --it just shows in different ways. I spend my life trying to make sure that those with talent or dreams can follow their star. Some start early, and some start late. That is what talent is all about. Different people different talents - I believe that completely.

Open new doors and you will be amazed at what you find. Just check out the parades to see what I mean.

SOCKS: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117

Sweaters: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121117-1.html

Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

Stashbuster bags - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

Slippers: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

Preliminary lace: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-124789-1.html

newsboy caps, etc. : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138308-1.html

magic loop: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139087-1.html#2659057

Winter's mirage lace: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

Magic Loop Toe Up Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140856-1.html#2694305

Let's have fun with color: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144946-1.html


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


Mine thinks he can golf better than the pros! Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I agree about losing Aunts and Uncles. My mother was one of 12 children...her last 2 surviving sisters died within a year of each other. It was so sad to have the whole generation of the family gone. My father died of cancer so long ago that when someone was diagnosed, they were basically sent home to die. There was no treatment at all.
Thank God things have changed....I have so many friends who are living long and healthy lives after being diagnosed with cancer and receiving live saving treatment!
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Imagine my mortification when during "Silent Night" my then 4 year old daughter belted out "Holy Imbecile, tender and mild" ......... on Christmas morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well. 

;-)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks katgo-


katgo716 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > 10AM Sunday and I thought I would pop in - laundry started and bed made - I'm dressed and that's as far as I have gotten today. DH doesn't seem interested in the crockpot roast today, so I will hold off - I have managed to catch his head cold, sore throat - so a Musinex and coffee are all I have gotten down. I am only down 8 pages so I will go back real quick and catch up - Grandmapaula - your day with the GC sounds like Heaven to me!!! and Zoe thanks for passing on our love to Joe P. I hope you are both keeping warm today. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Whereas the total of good friends I have lost to cancer is now 7. All going far too young!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


God does gift us with different talents! But you seem to have way more than your share! LOL! You know how much you're appreciated here from everyone's remarks. YOu are so right...having a partner that appreciates your talent is a joy. My daughter lived with someone for years and stifled her talent because the other person had none and didn't appreciate hers. Thank goodness, she left that relationship several years ago and her artist talent has blossomed!
JuneK


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Especially if the deceased' s name is Andy!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Growing up with the Mass in Latin, we only had these saying for things in Latin - Ora Pro Notis (sp?) became Oh rotten donuts, etc. The litany of the saints was just too long for a young kid to stay focused on...surprising what our little minds came up with -- another one was Gee, you got a snotty nose, but I can't remember the latin phrase. I'll bet we could write a book on all the missed word interpretations from songs (especially when it was just radio).
> ...


My little sister used to come home from Sunday School & sing "I will make you suspIcious of men, suspicious of men, ....." it wasn't until I went to collect her that I realised it was meant to be "fishers of men". We had many a laugh over that for years, my DM thought she was on the the right tack!!!

Tessa[/quote]

lol too funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.
> 
> ;-)


These are from some of the yarns you posted a few days ago?

Lovely work!

BTW never seen square needles before- only heard people here talk of them- what are they like to use?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I imagine some of you saw "Lilies of the field" with Sidney Poitier? 

we are not Catholic- and when my sons were 6 and 3 we took them to the drive in (remember them). and saw that picture. My chldren had never seen a NUN

we lived near a convent - and one day we were going downtown on the bus and 3 Nuns in their full Habits got on and sat across from us. At the top of his voice my oldest son said "Mom, look at the Amen's" his eyes were as big as saucers. For those who don't remember the show, all the Nuns sang A-Amen, A-men and so beautifully, while he was helping them build their Church . The Nuns on the bus talked to him and asked him if he had seen the movie and that yes, they were Nuns but weren't good singers. 


When we were having a conversation( after we knew he had esophagael cancer} , on the phone, which we did every night - I asked him if he remembered that and he said Oh yes it is one of my clearest memories'

We talked on the phone every night until he went into Hospice, and as he had a very unhappy, self inflicted life, it is comforting for me to know how we 
talked about everything before we lost him.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think there is anyone who knows more about dpns socks than Zoe --glad you used the closed workshop. that is why they are there. It is just to get the word out but we are getting there. 46 people have now signed up in the one I opened yesterday (Surprise sweaters with purpleV and London Girl)



katgo716 said:


> Always good to see you on here Designer! I am definitely going to take some workshops. I will have to look and see what's coming up.
> 
> I've been doing Zoe's beginner socks workshop even though it's closed. Almost finished with the first sock! My eyes keep needing to take a break, and it's so much fun to see what's been going on while I've been knitting away!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Wow they are absolutely stunning, what a wonderful talent you have


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I imagine some of you saw "Lilies of the field" with Sidney Poitier?
> 
> we are not Catholic- and when my sons were 6 and 3 we took them to the drive in (remember them). and saw that picture. My chldren had never seen a NUN
> 
> ...


Great story! Our memories certainly are dear to us after the loss of a loved one.. My dad died suddenly in Hong Kong while my parents were traveling a bit on their way home from Amman, Jordan, where my dad's work had taken him for 4 years. One week to the day from his return to the states I got a phone call from mom telling me that dad was gone. It was a HUGE shock as you can imagine. I never got the chance to say goodbye, but thank God I had just called him about 2 weeks before for his 65th birthday. It had been a year since we had seen him last.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> the first one isn't Arizona -- it is the prairies with poppies. whew!!!
> 
> I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


Everything you post is even more amazing...you are truly blessed with talent. I am trying so hard not to be envious!! LOL!!
JuneK


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> Julie yes to the west, I am on the rivers edge , the river Clyde looking over the water towards the Isle of Arran and Dunoon.


Even the place names are so pretty! I will have to take some pics here at my beach place. There is a man that makes the most beautiful sand sculptures here that depict Jesus and other religious themes. My favorites are Noah's Ark and The Last Supper.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies - as we are talking about beautiful places in the world, I would like to give you the link to one of the topics I started awhile ago which shows my beautiful Canadian Rockies.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html

Showing the Canadian Rockies very close to where I live - I am 90 minutes from Banff. I think it is the most beautiful place in the world. but then don't we all feel that way about where we were born and raised.

If you want to spend some quiet time in an absolutely beautiful place, please visit with me. Shirley


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't think there is anyone who knows more about dpns socks than Zoe --glad you used the closed workshop. that is why they are there. It is just to get the word out but we are getting there. 46 people have now signed up in the one I opened yesterday (Surprise sweaters with purpleV and London Girl)
> [/endquote]
> 
> I just took a look at it and may join in if I can get the pattern and yarn for it. I'm looking forward to Julie's workshop in March.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Ladies - as we are talking about beautiful places in the world, I would like to give you the link to one of the topics I started awhile ago.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok let's hear more stories, I know there are lots more of you Wild Ones out there.

Pontuf[/endquote]

Sorry, I was never a wild child lol. I was the goody two shoes that nobody liked. What a sad state of affairs lol.[/quote]

I was never the wild child either. I had a older brother and a younger sister that put my Mother over the edge. I didn't have the heart to add to her anxiety lol.[/quote]

I was never a wild child either...grew up in the country and guess I never had a chance. But to be truthful, being wild never occured to me! Until I was 15 or 16, it seems it was school and our social life revolved around church activities! Now it just seems like too much trouble to try to be 'wild'! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.
> ...


I am using square needles at the moment, on loan from a friend who finds them too short. I like them and I can understand why it is said that they are good for people who have arthritis as they just sit so comfortably in your hands. I somehow find the needles seem to slide into each other better when knitting, they lie better as well but I would have to agree with my friend they do seem a bit short.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you all so much - you have warmed my heart with your acceptance of me and the workshops and my work. I feel so warm, and one of you now.
> 
> I will continue posting some pictures every once in awhile.
> 
> ...


I was intrigued to see all the lovely designs and in particular the preliminary lace one. The lace was pinned onto what seemed like interconnecting boards. Is this a product you can buy?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just as a matter of general education for one who quilts but does not have your talents at painting designs: How does one keep such artwork clean after it's been hanging a while?

Ohio Joy


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Ladies - as we are talking about beautiful places in the world, I would like to give you the link to one of the topics I started awhile ago.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing these pictures, I never saw them the first time around so am glad you reposted. Such beautiful serene and majestic scenery. Somehow makes you feel insignificant when you see such glory.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Sunday or Monday to everyone! I am still trying to get caught up. I have cleaned up the fish tank, put dishes in the diswasher, and now I need to do some laundry. I wish I could draw as well as some of you. Maybe I'll take art lessons one day.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Sunday or Monday to everyone! I am still trying to get caught up. I have cleaned up the fish tank, put dishes in the diswasher, and now I need to do some laundry. I wish I could draw as well as some of you. Maybe I'll take art lessons one day.


Thanks for mentioning laundry! I need to do another load lol

Have a great day!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just as a matter of general education for one who quilts but does not have your talents at painting designs: How does one keep such artwork clean after it's been hanging a while?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I vacuum them - I really haven't had much of a problem. I have washed the painted quilts though and was amazed at how well the survived. I used craft acrylic paint a fabric extender (available with the acrylics ) for painting on Fabric but lots of times i painted directly onto the fabric with no extender.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't you send him grocery shopping or something.

you could tell him you will be knitting him something very soon -not necessarily from that yarn but he doesn't need to know that. i try never to outright lie - but then neither do i believe i need to tell all i know. i call it selective truth telling.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam before my DH retired I could order yarn among other stuff from ebay no prob because he was either in bed after a night shift or at work when it was delivered and I just quietly snuck it in with my stash lol. Now he is retired he is at home up and alert sadly when the postman arrives and I have had several small parcels arrive and he hasent said a great deal just the odd comment about our budget, trouble is I am now expecting a biggish parcel of yarn justifacation help would be good lol lyn
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are my favorite muffin.

sam

i don't have a muffin recipe but i do have this recipe - question - how long can you keep cranberries frozen before they are not any good - i have some that have probably been in the freezer five or six years - maybe a little longer - they are not frost bitten - they look fine - my daughter says throw them out but the brethren in me says maybe they are still good. i guess i could make something out of them and see. oh well - here is the recipe.

sam

Cranberry Orange Bread 3

Original Recipe Yield 16 servings

Ingredients
	2 cups all-purpose flour 
	1 cup sugar 
	1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
	1 teaspoon baking soda 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1 egg 
	1/2 cup orange juice 
	Grated peel of 1 orange 
	2 tablespoons melted butter or margarine 
	2 tablespoons hot water 
	1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries 
	1 cup coarsely chopped walnuts 
Directions
1.	In a large mixing bowl, combine dry ingredients. In another bowl, beat egg. Add orange juice, peel, butter and hot water. Add to flour mixture, stirring just until moistened. Gently fold in cranberries and walnuts. Spoon into greased 9-in. x 5-in. x 3-in. loaf pan. Bake at 325 degrees F for 60 minutes or until toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing to a wire rack.



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i finally made it to the end - yeah. had a two hour nap - my eyes were tired.
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> can't you send him grocery shopping or something.
> 
> you could tell him you will be knitting him something very soon -not necessarily from that yarn but he doesn't need to know that. i try never to outright lie - but then neither do i believe i need to tell all i know. i call it selective truth telling.
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> they are my favorite muffin.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sounds Yummy! Thanks Sam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got a set at walmart- they are a rubber like plastic and are made for children to play on - there are 4 interlocking squares and are wonderful for pinning your projects on - I usually spray lightly with water and let the project dry overnight. Just about all our lace people bought a set - very inexpensive --They can also be found in a childrens' toy section, I believe - not sure what they are called. they are really great! I will take a picture of them.



dollyclaire said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so much - you have warmed my heart with your acceptance of me and the workshops and my work. I feel so warm, and one of you now.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cara - all purpose flour is any white flour that is not self-rising.

running alcohol is what one uses to rub your back with or cleanse a wound.

sam

and welcome to the knitting tea party cara - we are so glad you stopped by - we hope you had a good time and will return real soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.



cara said:


> In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
> Love the soup recipes will try it out next Winter thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dylanfan - how nice of you to stop at the knitting tea party - hope you enjoyed your cuppa with us and we certainly hope you will be back real soon - we would love to have you. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you so


Dylanfan said:


> All purpose flour is the same as plain flour. Rubbing alcohol we buy at the store for general alcohol use such as sterilizing or cleansing small wounds, etc. I think long ago it was used like a liniment to rub on sore muscles.
> 
> Nancy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful is that - i so envy people who are creative enough to do that - simple design but so very stylish. wish i still had my harris tweed.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My avatar is a vintage Bakelite heart pin/brooch. It's very large and it usually only comes out of the box at Valentine's Day.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - you are right - it was andy my crosseyed bear.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Especially if the deceased' s name is Andy!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Growing up with the Mass in Latin, we only had these saying for things in Latin - Ora Pro Notis (sp?) became Oh rotten donuts, etc. The litany of the saints was just too long for a young kid to stay focused on...surprising what our little minds came up with -- another one was Gee, you got a snotty nose, but I can't remember the latin phrase. I'll bet we could write a book on all the missed word interpretations from songs (especially when it was just radio).
> 
> quote=thewren]that goes along with "gladly my crosseyed bear" - as in gladly my cross i'd bear.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are my favorite muffin.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure this isn't a dress rehersal - that you only live once so you best get it all in while you can.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you have a wilder side than is first apparent. But than so do I, and I'm fond of mine like having the guts to hike alone and still, at 71, want to go adventuring.
> Sassafras


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

cara said:


> In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
> Love the soup recipes will try it out next Winter thanks.


All Purpose Flour just means it doesn't have any ingredients to make it rise, such as baking powder, yeast, etc.

Rubbing Alcohol is "a general non-specific term for either isopropyl alcohol (isopropanol) or ethyl alcohol (ethanol) rubbing-alcohol products. " (wikipedia)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

These are beautiful. You are one talented lady.



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Darowil has two wonderful workshops on magic loop and toe up socks with magic loop. I love the magic loop and have knit 3 pairs since I took the workshop. check it out too.



katgo716 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is anyone who knows more about dpns socks than Zoe --glad you used the closed workshop. that is why they are there. It is just to get the word out but we are getting there. 46 people have now signed up in the one I opened yesterday (Surprise sweaters with purpleV and London Girl)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that just reminded me - we haven't heard from handyfamily for quite a while - wonder where she is.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> [It is a pity that the computer can't keep the avatar the same as when we posted for those of us who change our avatars- when my user name was different, people connected with that, I know Handy Family finds it hard to keep up with us chameleons...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies - as we are talking about beautiful places in the world, I would like to give you the link to one of the topics I started awhile ago.
> ...


I just realized that daralene posted 2 or 3 times on that thread. I go back to it when I get stressed. It just helps me unwind. It is so beautiful there -I hope that others can use it the same way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Selective truth telling works well for me too, Sam



thewren said:


> can't you send him grocery shopping or something.
> 
> you could tell him you will be knitting him something very soon -not necessarily from that yarn but he doesn't need to know that. i try never to outright lie - but then neither do i believe i need to tell all i know. i call it selective truth telling.
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Absolutely! I love the beach, but mountain views make me feel closer to God for some reason. When I first met my biological mom she lived in Idaho and had the Grand Tetons as her view. Maryland is mostly flat, but it is a beautiful state.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just beautiful shirley - such attention to detail.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you didn't share - oh my. i hope pontuf got a taste.

sam



Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Answer - I would be honored to post some pictures. I just don't want to 'blow my own horn' I loved doing the landscape art quilts. I haven't touched my sewing machine since we lost my son 3 years ago - but am getting the urge again. I will post one every once in awhile. here are a couple of them.


Please toot your horn. I love seeing everyone's work.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Darowil has two wonderful workshops on magic loop and toe up socks with magic loop. I love the magic loop and have knit 3 pairs since I took the workshop. check it out too.


I started out my socks on dpns but switched over to magic loop and that has really helped with my arthritic hands. My only problem is that if I end with a knit stitch on one needle and begin with a pearl on the second I get a rather large ladder. I'm sure it will work in just fine, but no matter how hard I try I can't get rid of it while I'm working. Didn't notice it when I was doing the ribbing, but it's really noticeable now on the front of the foot for some reason. My garter stitch is so much tighter than my ribbing stitches here even though I don't feel like I'm doing anything different while knitting.

My next pair will be toe up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have a tim horton's just down the road shirley - i just may have to drop in yet today.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't everyone?

sam



KateB said:


> Is it only mine or do other DH's shout at the TV when sport is on? He also argues with the News broadcasters!! He's sitting in the next room (fortunately) roaring at the rugby. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I absolutely love your avatar socks! did you have a pattern, or design them yourself. we have a workshop on right now which includes intarsia - hmm. if you have a pattern I would love it.



Bobglory said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have been advertising their donuts on our local television out of toledo, ohio. i do need to try them.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Shirley I think my niece has a Tim Hortons in Columbus Ohio, but I think they are more known for their delicious coffee. I'll text her and find out.
> 
> Gotta try Tim's!
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil has two wonderful workshops on magic loop and toe up socks with magic loop. I love the magic loop and have knit 3 pairs since I took the workshop. check it out too.
> ...


why don't you move one stitch over or even 2 stitches on to the other needle? that would help . I had the same problem. You will love doing toe ups on the magic loop. good workshops-


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> they have been advertising their donuts on our local television out of toledo, ohio. i do need to try them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm glad The Fractured Prune is closed right now lol. I need to lose 40 lbs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are my favorite muffin.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm so disappointed! The pattern for the workshop can only be purchased through Paypal, and I have reached my spending limit with them. Even when you want to pay with a credit card it goes through them. I guess I will have to get verified!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can't you send him grocery shopping or something.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer, you are amazingly creative, I love your quilts. It's just amazing how people can imagine and create such amazing things. :thumbup: 

Lol, suspicious of men, you must have wondered what they were teaching at first. lol :lol: 

Bobglory, Imagine my mortification when during "Silent Night" my then 4 year old daughter belted out "Holy Imbecile, tender and mild" ......... on Christmas morning! 
I'm still laughing, unfortunately I would have started laughing in church also and that would probably not have been the best response. lol... Oh my my. :XD: 

Julie, yes those are some of the yarns. The Kollage square needles are FABULOUS, I want more. They are very easy on the hands, even though they are metal and I don't generally prefer metal needles. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love it bobglory - however - maybe you are getting everything over in one day so the rest of the week will be perfect.

sam



Bobglory said:


> It's been one of THOSE days and it only 1 pm lol.
> 
> Our desktop PC has decided that it doesn't want to play anymore. My DS got it to boot up, finally, so I need to get all my knitting patterns off it before it craps out for good.
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Bobglory, Imagine my mortification when during "Silent Night" my then 4 year old daughter belted out "Holy Imbecile, tender and mild" ......... on Christmas morning!
> I'm still laughing, unfortunately I would have started laughing in church also and that would probably not have been the best response. lol... Oh my my. :XD:
> 
> Julie, yes those are some of the yarns. The Kollage square needles are FABULOUS, I want more. They are very easy on the hands, even though they are metal and I don't generally prefer metal needles. :thumbup:


lol I can't wait until my grands start to sing so I can listen for something like that!!!!

Do those needles only come in DPNs? I prefer metal needles, love Addi Turbo needles but mostly have less expensive ones. My arthritis just gets worse and worse - had to give up crocheting for the most part. Luckily I can still knit. I prefer Continental method, but on my socks I have to throw the yarn lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Everyone in this house does, you should hear it when the grandsons are over and we are watching MotoGP or Formula1. It can get very loud.



thewren said:


> doesn't everyone?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel like i want to apologize for your mother katgo - i can't understand a mother saying something like that. don't think i would be showing her anything else.

husbands are a different thing altogether - maybe i am strange - i always enjoyed seeing what phyllis had made - she sews like a dream and is a very good knitter.

on the flip side phyllis was always embarrassed that i knit - was afraid someone would find out. then she asked me to knit those sweaters for her church group. too funny.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobglory, Imagine my mortification when during "Silent Night" my then 4 year old daughter belted out "Holy Imbecile, tender and mild" ......... on Christmas morning!
> ...


They are also available as circulars and I'm sure straights. 
I got them at the LYS but I think Knit Picks has them, don't know where else, probably WEB's does but I haven't checked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Designer, you are amazingly creative, I love your quilts. It's just amazing how people can imagine and create such amazing things. :thumbup:
> 
> Lol, suspicious of men, you must have wondered what they were teaching at first. lol :lol:
> 
> ...


Must bookmark this page!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We had a gentleman at our knitting group knitting this week, as he said, "he's very in touch with his feminine side, and he know's he's a man. " He knows all the women there very well and they were joking around about things. lol

Whoohoo!!! Finally alllll caught up, I'll have to see how well it lasts, Tues and Wed are going to be tough though, have to be in Fort Collins on Tues and Lone Tree on the south side of Denver on Wed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

living with you shirley would be like living in the middle of an art gallery. such beautiful work - i am in awe.

sam

think the cliff dwellings is one of my favorites - wasn't that the one you dyed the material and then decided what it looked like.
the six panel hand painted one is awesome also.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> the first one isn't Arizona -- it is the prairies with poppies. whew!!!
> 
> I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was the goody twoshoes growing up - if you can believe it - i waited until i was over 40 to allow my "wild" side show up a little.

sam



Bobglory said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i feel like i want to apologize for your mother katgo - i can't understand a mother saying something like that. don't think i would be showing her anything else.
> 
> husbands are a different thing altogether - maybe i am strange - i always enjoyed seeing what phyllis had made - she sews like a dream and is a very good knitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> They are also available as circulars and I'm sure straights.
> I got them at the LYS but I think Knit Picks has them, don't know where else, probably WEB's does but I haven't checked.


Thanks, I think I may try a pair to see what i think! Maybe my LYS carries them. Will have to look on Wednesday when I go for stitch & bitch group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work poledra - the stepmother sweater - what yarn are you using - i really like it.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.
> 
> ;-)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

yes - I looked at the fabric and saw the cliff dwellings, don't remember which ones I posted before. you are such a kind man Sam. your words made me feel so good. I think my husband feels exactly that, and so I am glad our tea party host is so kind.



thewren said:


> living with you shirley would be like living in the middle of an art gallery. such beautiful work - i am in awe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shirley- no wonder you love living there.

sam


Designer1234 said:


> Hi Ladies - as we are talking about beautiful places in the world, I would like to give you the link to one of the topics I started awhile ago which shows my beautiful Canadian Rockies.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a good one katgo - my daughter doesn't say anything anymore - she just rolls her eyes. lol

sam


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> that's a good one katgo - my daughter doesn't say anything anymore - she just rolls her eyes. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> lol smart girl!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234: those are gorgeous. I'm an AZ girls at heart and lived in SE AZ for 19 years. Grew up in MI and OH and lived in VA and CA but felt at hlike I had come home when I lived in AZ. Loved the mountains and desert. 
I have a set of Knitters Pride square wooden interchangables. I really like the short needles. Bought at local lys but I know WEBS has them in the longer length. Try them once and you maybe been hooked too.
Great pics everyone. 
Oh, the soup was fantastic. I added cilantro and basil to my bowl. Adding a pic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - i am finally caught up - i not being a very good host this week - i went over to heidi's for breakfast and when i came back i was just so sleepy i went back to bed and slept till after one. maybe i will try to go to bed earlier tonight - but somehow that never happens.

anyway - hope all of our new england knitters are safe and warm - our paper today showed some awesome snow drifts. some of the peope on staten island are still living in tents - i can't imagine how they are faring.

think i will knit for a bit.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of my 'southwestern' period :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> the first one isn't Arizona -- it is the prairies with poppies. whew!!!
> 
> I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


These are all brilliant works of art and I especially admire the stained glass. Your love of the subjects shines through - what a precious talent. Thanks so much for showing us these. Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - that looks good - you can bring that the next time we meet for coffee. lol

sam



kehinkle said:


> Designer1234: those are gorgeous. I'm an AZ girls at heart and lived in SE AZ for 19 years. Grew up in MI and OH and lived in VA and CA but felt at hlike I had come home when I lived in AZ. Loved the mountains and desert.
> I have a set of Knitters Pride square wooden interchangables. I really like the short needles. Bought at local lys but I know WEBS has them in the longer length. Try them once and you maybe been hooked too.
> Great pics everyone.
> Oh, the soup was fantastic. I added cilantro and basil to my bowl. Adding a pic.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I absolutely love your avatar socks! did you have a pattern, or design them yourself. we have a workshop on right now which includes intarsia - hmm. if you have a pattern I would love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Whew, just got in from shoveling with DH...it was heavy!!! Great snowball and snowman making snow...lots of water in it. We are in a lull right now but the sky is dark and heavy, like it could start again any minute. The chicken-tortilla soup is in the crockpot so now it is time to knit a bit


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful work poledra - the stepmother sweater - what yarn are you using - i really like it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It's wonderful yarn, it's Brown Sheep Wool Waverly Handpaint. 
They sell their seconds in the shop where they do the dyeing and spinning and everything, they have a variety of all the yarns that they make and a few other cool yarns that they bring in, I think, just because they like them and want to play with them. They also sell a wide variety of needles and hooks and other accessories, but I think the handmade buttons / shawl pins and stuff that they sell made by local artists are my faves. (next to the yarn that is). 
If any of you all come through Torrington on your travels we'll have to stop in at the Java Jar for coffee and snacks and make a run out to Brown Sheep Wool, of course we'd have to pop into the LYS here in town also as they are fabulous people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor DH, he went out and shoveled all the snow we got yesterday afternoon/night, maybe 2 inches, and now it's almost all melted, we still have a bit in our yard but the houses across the street have none left. We have a 90% chance of snow again today so we'll see if we have anymore or not. 
Just think of all the calories you've burned Kathy with all that shoveling, now you can have extra desert, right? At least that's how I justify it in my mind, lol, of course that may be why I'm holding steady instead of losing. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same here with the song - Holy God, We Praise Thy Name --- my Dad used to belt that out as the recessional song from many a Mass and it was sung at his funeral (I was 11 -) I can't help but think of him every time I hear that song.


Tessadele said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Especially if the deceased' s name is Andy!! Sorry, couldn't resist. Growing up with the Mass in Latin, we only had these saying for things in Latin - Ora Pro Notis (sp?) became Oh rotten donuts, etc. The litany of the saints was just too long for a young kid to stay focused on...surprising what our little minds came up with -- another one was Gee, you got a snotty nose, but I can't remember the latin phrase. I'll bet we could write a book on all the missed word interpretations from songs (especially when it was just radio).
> ...


My little sister used to come home from Sunday School & sing "I will make you suspIcious of men, suspicious of men, ....." it wasn't until I went to collect her that I realised it was meant to be "fishers of men". We had many a laugh over that for years, my DM thought she was on the the right tack!!!

Tessa[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - i am having trouble bringing that one up - all i get is yarn used for needle point - it doesn't even give the name of the color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful work poledra - the stepmother sweater - what yarn are you using - i really like it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a question here - i have started another wingspan - i knit ten full rows - then i was going to do the latvian twist to make a ruffle along the edge before i started the short row sections. i have tried three or four times and am not pleased with the way it looks - either that or i am not doing it right even though i was watching the tutorial while i did it. oh well. what i want to know is how am i going to get a ruffle along the edge. i had thought about k2tog the entire length and then kfb on the row back thinking this might give me a ruffle.

anyone have any ideas. if i can't get a ruffle i will just pull the needle out - rewind the yarn - and cast on another 140 sts - which i can do without too many tears. lol

sam


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here with the song - Holy God, We Praise Thy Name --- my Dad used to belt that out as the recessional song from many a Mass and it was sung at his funeral (I was 11 -) I can't help but think of him every time I hear that song.
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> ...


[/quote]

The one hymn i wanted played at my DH's funeral was I vow to thee My Country, he had served his country most of his life in the Navy, but it was the second verse I really wanted to sing, 
And there's another country I heard of long ago, most dear to them that love her, most great to them that know, & soul by soul & silently her shining bounds increase, her ways are ways of gentleness & all her paths are peace.
Those are not all the words but they set the tone, the gentleness & peace were him, & what I wanted for him.

Well, needless to say the vicar lost my list & we sang totally different hymns, but I still dissolve in tears if I get caught unawares. The one thing I know is, he would have seen the funny side of it.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like what happens at my house. Also they just opened a Dunkin' Donuts about 3 miles from us; my second favorite donuts.



Pontuf said:


> OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you tried increasing along the outside row knit two in one stitch knit one, Knit 2 in next stitch, or if you want to increase in a softer ruffle - increase every 4th stitch, (making sure you 
knit each stitch including the increases on the next row,, then the next row, increase every 3rd stitch, next row purl or knit whichever the pattern says, then the next row increase every other stitch. -- you would adjust it as to what amoun t of ruffle you want. I did that on the bottom of a jacket. you might want to try it on a swatch first. Or, to make it a softer ruffle, increase every 5th stitch then knit next row, and every other row increase on the center of the ruffle stitch (which is the increase stitch) and do that every other row. I am not sure whether it would work with the short rows, but I think it might.

Best way is by crocheting the ruffle. you could also google 
how to put a ruffle on the edge of a scarf.

don't know whether this will help you. hope so. Shirley



thewren said:


> have a question here - i have started another wingspan - i knit ten full rows - then i was going to do the latvian twist to make a ruffle along the edge before i started the short row sections. i have tried three or four times and am not pleased with the way it looks - either that or i am not doing it right even though i was watching the tutorial while i did it. oh well. what i want to know is how am i going to get a ruffle along the edge. i had thought about k2tog the entire length and then kfb on the row back thinking this might give me a ruffle.
> 
> anyone have any ideas. if i can't get a ruffle i will just pull the needle out - rewind the yarn - and cast on another 140 sts - which i can do without too many tears. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it...double posts are now a Gwenie disease,,,ROFL!!!!!


KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Same here with the song - Holy God, We Praise Thy Name --- my Dad used to belt that out as the recessional song from many a Mass and it was sung at his funeral (I was 11 -) I can't help but think of him every time I hear that song.
> ...


The one hymn i wanted played at my DH's funeral was I vow to thee My Country, he had served his country most of his life in the Navy, but it was the second verse I really wanted to sing, 
And there's another country I heard of long ago, most dear to them that love her, most great to them that know, & soul by soul & silently her shining bounds increase, her ways are ways of gentleness & all her paths are peace.
Those are not all the words but they set the tone, the gentleness & peace were him, & what I wanted for him.

Well, needless to say the vicar lost my list & we sang totally different hymns, but I still dissolve in tears if I get caught unawares. The one thing I know is, he would have seen the funny side of it.

Tessa[/quote]

OH Tessa, how beautiful - I believe he knows. what beautiful words. It is what I feel about my Country and it speaks to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget NanaCaren's great Tat! Hey we love you even if you were/are a good two shoes! LOL 


katgo716 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > So far we know Gwenie, Sassafrass, AZ Sticks , Lurker and Sam are our wild children. I know I'm forgetting some of you but that was last week's thread and 40+ pages ago and I'm a senior citizen so you need to give me a break.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It isn't a bad disease to get at all.



Gweniepooh said:


> Love it...double posts are now a Gwenie disease,,,ROFL!!!!!
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you for trying windows 8. Just a short while back I bought a new laptop and after 3 days returned it and shelled out the bucks and had my old laptop repaired at the same cost because I HATE windows 8. More power to you!



Bobglory said:


> It's been one of THOSE days and it only 1 pm lol.
> 
> Our desktop PC has decided that it doesn't want to play anymore. My DS got it to boot up, finally, so I need to get all my knitting patterns off it before it craps out for good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your soap sounds devine...I can almost smell it!



gottastch said:


> Hello all - a little after Noon here and I am watching it snow. I had to get up at about 4:00 a.m. this morning (stupid bladder) and I could hear the freezing rain clicking against the windows. It felt very good to crawl back in bed and drift back off to sleep and not worry about DH having to go to work or having to drive anywhere. Since then it has rained, changed back to freezing rain, snowed, back to freezing rain and now back to snow. Sounds like this will keep up through the daylight hours, before finally changing to all snow tonight. DH has been out once to get to the bottom of the "muck" on the driveway. I think it will be an every other hour kind of job, just to stay ahead of it. We could end up with 3-6"...maybe, just depends on how often we switch back and forth between the rain/snow. Good day to make Sam's soup and knit
> 
> I have quite a stash going too but it is so unorganized I'd be too embarassed to take a photo...maybe someday I will have nice storage - sigh
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> The one hymn i wanted played at my DH's funeral was I vow to thee My Country, he had served his country most of his life in the Navy, but it was the second verse I really wanted to sing,
> And there's another country I heard of long ago, most dear to them that love her, most great to them that know, & soul by soul & silently her shining bounds increase, her ways are ways of gentleness & all her paths are peace.
> Those are not all the words but they set the tone, the gentleness & peace were him, & what I wanted for him.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, I wish I knew what the tune was like. The one that gets me the most is an Easter Hymn, so it is coming up soon. It is called "I Know That My Redeemer Lives".


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

There are so many talented people here, I can't understand anyone being dismissive of someone they are meant to love & support. Julian would never query what I was spending my money on either, even tho I might ask him to order it on line for me and pay for it. Then again, I wouldn't take advantage. I wouldn't mind being seen with a man knitting or sewing either, my uncle made all his DD's clothes. I've done a fair bit of welding, installed central heating and played football or cricket with the lads. It's me my GC come to, to climb trees or paddle the raft on the lake, arthritic as I am. Maybe I'm just lucky to come from a family who live and let live, that doesn't mean we don't tease each other tho. We're just supportive!!!
I'm supporting you, too.

Tessa


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't forget NanaCaren's great Tat! Hey we love you even if you were/afre a good two shoes! LOL
> 
> 
> katgo716 said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tessadele said:


> There are so many talented people here, I can't understand anyone being dismissive of someone they are meant to love & support. Julian would never query what I was spending my money on either, even tho I might ask him to order it on line for me and pay for it. Then again, I wouldn't take advantage. I wouldn't mind being seen with a man knitting or sewing either, my uncle made all his DD's clothes. I've done a fair bit of welding, installed central heating and played football or cricket with the lads. It's me my GC come to, to climb trees or paddle the raft on the lake, arthritic as I am. Maybe I'm just lucky to come from a family who live and let live, that doesn't mean we don't tease each other tho. We're just supportive!!!
> I'm supporting you, too.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks so much! Everyone here is great that way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the slanted stitches on the fingerless glove...let us know when the pattern is available!

quote=Poledra65]Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.

;-)[/quote]


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the slanted stitches on the fingerless glove...let us know when the pattern is available!
> 
> quote=Poledra65]Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.
> 
> ;-)


[/quote]

Yes, I love it too! I'm learning so much here!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, I think that's the one. Mine doesn't have a color name or number since it's a second, just a lot number which looks like the date it was hand painted. What we purchased is their seconds that they sell, but it's the same yarn, 100% wool, 162-164yds/4 oz skein.



thewren said:


> poledra - i am having trouble bringing that one up - all i get is yarn used for needle point - it doesn't even give the name of the color.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee Sam I thought "running alcohol was what moonshiners did! LOLOL



thewren said:


> cara - all purpose flour is any white flour that is not self-rising.
> 
> running alcohol is what one uses to rub your back with or cleanse a wound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure thing Gwennie, I'm trying to take good notes as I go, but I tend to get caught up in the knitting and reading KTP and forget to write. lol... 
We'll see how good my notes are when I get to the second glove. :shock:  :roll: 

I would never have had the guts to try creating my own patterns if not for the wonderful people on KP and especially the KTP. I'm so appreciative of all the love and support here, wonderful place, right up there with Disneyland. :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Sure thing Gwennie, I'm trying to take good notes as I go, but I tend to get caught up in the knitting and reading KTP and forget to write. lol...
> We'll see how good my notes are when I get to the second glove.


I'm so impressed. All I can do is follow a pattern lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure thing Gwennie, I'm trying to take good notes as I go, but I tend to get caught up in the knitting and reading KTP and forget to write. lol...
> ...


Don't worry, as they say a pattern is only a starting point, before you know it you'll want to change something ever so slightly on a sock pattern or something, and then, it's all history, your on your way to creating your own.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie folks I joined the BSJ workshop Designer mentioned earlier and have to cast on(ready for this) 457 stitches so I'm going to go cast on some more. Can't wait to start stitching! 

NanaCaren I figured Gwenie Disease had to be a good disease...kinda like being a . LOL

If I can stay awake I'll pop in later. Have my physical therapy appointment tomorrow at 8 a.m. WHY in the world I took that time I'll never know...what in the world was I thinking! LOL


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, as they say a pattern is only a starting point, before you know it you'll want to change something ever so slightly on a sock pattern or something, and then, it's all history, your on your way to creating your own.


lol I don't think that will ever happen with me. My mind just doesn't think that way. I do a lot of crafts, but no matter what it is I have to look at a picture or have a pattern. I'm not actually creative.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie folks I joined the BSJ workshop Designer mentioned earlier and have to cast on(ready for this) 457 stitches so I'm going to go cast on some more. Can't wait to start stitching!
> 
> NanaCaren I figured Gwenie Disease had to be a good disease...kinda like being a . LOL
> 
> If I can stay awake I'll pop in later. Have my physical therapy appointment tomorrow at 8 a.m. WHY in the world I took that time I'll never know...what in the world was I thinking! LOL


Happy counting lol.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget NanaCaren's great Tat! Hey we love you even if you were/afre a good two shoes! LOL
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree Poledra - the story of my life. someone tells me to do it one way and I immediately want to do it differently. I would like to meet you. My sister always said I was contrary! you do wonderful work.



Poledra65 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> God bless you for trying windows 8. Just a short while back I bought a new laptop and after 3 days returned it and shelled out the bucks and had my old laptop repaired at the same cost because I HATE windows 8. More power to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwenie, wish us luck. We are taking the "free" class on Windows 8 at our local office supply store on Tuesday.

Now keeping in mind that both me and DH have the short term memory of a gnat, this is going to be a hoot and a half. Our poor trainer may be "Windows 8 Certified" but i have a feeling that he will be positively certifiable at course end. Poor guy.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Gwenie, wish us luck. We are taking the "free" class on Windows 8 at our local office supply store on Tuesday.
> 
> Now keeping in mind that both me and DH have the short term memory of a gnat, this is going to be a hoot and a half. Our poor trainer may "Windows 8 Certified" but i have a feeling that he will be positively certifiable at course end. Poor guy.


lol. I'm soooo glad I didn't upgrade to Windows 8. I'm usually itching to upgrade as soon as something comes out. I hope the class helps!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - i am finally caught up - i not being a very good host this week - i went over to heidi's for breakfast and when i came back i was just so sleepy i went back to bed and slept till after one. maybe i will try to go to bed earlier tonight - but somehow that never happens.
> 
> anyway - hope all of our new england knitters are safe and warm - our paper today showed some awesome snow drifts. some of the peope on staten island are still living in tents - i can't imagine how they are faring.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't worry - Sam. We're just a very chatty group this go-round also. I can barely keep up.

Today was a 'balmy' 66 degrees so I opened up the house to air it out. I love being able to do that after having to keep it closed up over the winter.

I don't have much else to add except for I'm just marking my place before I go cook dinner. I'm trying out a lasagna recipe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad I am on a mac. my niece has windows 8 and she is fit to be tied. absolutely hates it. says it is twice as difficult as the previous windows. she has always said she likes the pcs but phoned my son and they are going to look at Macs tomorrow. he nearly fainted as she has been arguing with him for years about which is best macs or pcs.



Bobglory said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you for trying windows 8. Just a short while back I bought a new laptop and after 3 days returned it and shelled out the bucks and had my old laptop repaired at the same cost because I HATE windows 8. More power to you!
> ...


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!

Nancy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, does she say contrary like it's a bad thing? I'd love to meet 
you also. Thank you, I enjoy trying to create new things, I don't always succeed, but many good people have visited the frog pond. :-o Just another stepping stone in the creative process, trial and error. 
I am still working on my shrug also, it's coming along, I'll keep you posted on it.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree Poledra - the story of my life. someone tells me to do it one way and I immediately want to do it differently. I would like to meet you. My sister always said I was contrary! you do wonderful work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dylanfan said:


> thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> 
> Nancy


We love crocheting here too, feel free to share some of your projects with us, we love to look. 
 
Don't worry, just jump on in, you can do it, we're all here to help you when you need it. :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dylanfan said:
 

> thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> 
> Nancy


Hi Nancy! Glad to have you join us. If you have any questions just ask. I am knitting socks right now, the workshop is just great here on KP. YouTube has a lot of beginner videos. It helps me to watch someone knit. I would love to learn to hold my yarn and knit like the lady in Very Pink Knits. Since you crochet you might want to try the continental method. You hold the yarn in your left hand like crocheting.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> This was one fudging, I admit I do fudge if I can and its not real noticeable. And I LOVE fudge as long as there isnt any nuts in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No point in eating it if there are no nuts.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad I am on a mac. my niece has windows 8 and she is fit to be tied. absolutely hates it. says it is twice as difficult as the previous windows. she has always said she likes the pcs but phoned my son and they are going to look at Macs tomorrow. he nearly fainted as she has been arguing with him for years about which is best macs or pcs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have love to have gotten a MacBook. I love my old I-Pad and I was looking into a Mac but then our desktop pc started acting wonky and DH's old laptop not to be outdone, won the race to the technology graveyard. So, we were looking at replacing both.

I timed it just right and was able to get two on clearance (complete with service plans) for quite a bit less than the one MacBook would have been.

I know there is a world of difference and you get what you pay for but I had to get my head out of the clouds (I know, badddd Apple joke lol) and be a wee bit prudent. As it was, the budget was screaming for mercy lol. DH muttered something about champagne tastes on a beer pocketbook lol.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pontuf - did you see the posting where you can get all eight episodes of Downton Abbey on the internet? That's what I did and when I had the flu, I watched them all. PM me if you didn't get it and I'll look it up and post it. I was hearing so many spoilers since the cast are starting the next season this month, that I decided I wanted to see what happened rather than wait until all the episodes were on our local PBS. My daughter ended up with strept throat (being a teacher, you know) and I sent her the link and she watched them all too so at least I can talk to her about the episodes without worrying about spilling any of the events.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that this country is going to get series 4 when they get it in England. I think in the fall.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dylanfan said:


> thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> 
> Nancy


You shouldn't have told me you were good at crochet - I am looking for people who can crochet, for our Let's do Christmas early ' projects - including some crochet. pm me if you would consider teaching an easy class. I don't know whether you have heard of the workshops. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad I am on a mac. my niece has windows 8 and she is fit to be tied. absolutely hates it. says it is twice as difficult as the previous windows. she has always said she likes the pcs but phoned my son and they are going to look at Macs tomorrow. he nearly fainted as she has been arguing with him for years about which is best macs or pcs.
> ...


The only reason I am on a mac is because my son gave me one of his old ones when I first started. I have to admit I love it. this one is 7 years old and starting to groan a bit. best thing is they don't get viruses. /When I started it was the only kind he could help me on. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Dylanfan said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> ...


What kind of things are you looking for? I crochet.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


That is the beauty of Macs. No virus, no wonky incompatible software issues and nice longevity. Our desktop PC was only about 6 years old and had been behaving badly for the last year or so. It's getting to the point that I only feel comfortable being online on the I-pad. Unfortunately, anything that requires adobe flash can't be viewed on the I-pad so if I want to view certain content, I have to use the Windows 8 devil lol.

(Sorry for the edit, I hit send by mistake lol.)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?


Oh yes. When yarn cries, I just have to take it home and comfort it lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?


all the time lol. Went in search of a knitting group last week and needed 2 sizes of needles and came home with some new yarn too lol. At least now I have a LYS and some nice ladies to knit with every wednesday when I'm here.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I seem to have survived the babysitting marathon and came home with 3 bottles of wine as my pay: Fox Run Vineyards Cabernet Franc/Lemberger, Leidenfrost Vineyards Rhapsody and Atwater Estates Riewurz ( a blend of Reisling and Gewurztraminer that is one of my all-time favorites). When I got home,DH had a steak dinner started and some wine poured as soon as I walked in - he is definitely a keeper.

Tomorrow, it's back to the regular routine - just the baby and the 9 yr. old. I also have to finish my soon to be 12 year old GDs fingerless gloves - she wants
a pair just like her older sister's that I made for Christmas. Her birthday is next Sat. so I better get going on them tomorrow. Just have to do the trim on the edges, but that's the tricky part. http://therunningyarn.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/punk-rock-corset-gloves-free-pattern/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

wonderful! l am so glad! Keep in touch and we can figure things out.



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, does she say contrary like it's a bad thing? I'd love to meet
> you also. Thank you, I enjoy trying to create new things, I don't always succeed, but many good people have visited the frog pond. :-o Just another stepping stone in the creative process, trial and error.
> I am still working on my shrug also, it's coming along, I'll keep you posted on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I quite regularly find errors in my feather and fan pattern also even though I count frequently. I just love the outcome though so I continue to pursue perfection while "fudging" where possible. I am doing many wash clothes to see where the problems is. Marge.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Since we've established that Valentine'sDay is celebrated around the world, I'm wondering how many celebrate Fat Tuesday/Shrove Tuesday by having pancakes. We learned about this when we lived in England and it has become a tradition in our family ever since.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?
> ...


Oh, me too! Went into the LYS last weekend for some DPNs in a size I didn't have and came home with 2 skeins of yarn that I'm going to make my Ashton shawl with as soon as I finish my hat and my GDs fingerless gloves. The doggone stuff was calling my name and I forgot the DPNs so I'm going to have to go back next weekend - there goes my budget for this month!! Paula :roll: :roll:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


It has worked so well, Avia is a beautiful child as is your work!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some sad news. Joe's Grandmother passed away Thursday night. She had lapsed into a coma for a few hours and then was gone. Today was her birthday, she would have been 95. Joe's family is feeling a little lost as she was the matriarch of the family and now, as he puts it, "there is a huge hole there".
> Joe is crocheting some slippers for a friend and that is helping him a little. He has a very sombre household at the moment. Joe needs our prayers and warm thoughts. He sends his hello kiddiessssss to all. Zoe


Oh Joe: I am so sorry for your loss. The nature of your relationship was so lovely and you were able to make her so comfortable. Your devotion to her was lovely to see for this day and age. I am quite sure that she passed knowing how much you loved and adored her. Take comfort from your loving relationship and that she will no longer suffer the travails of old age. Soon in the new world we will all be with those we loved and admired. Marlark Marge.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Since we've established that Valentine'sDay is celebrated around the world, I'm wondering how many celebrate Fat Tuesday/Shrove Tuesday by having pancakes. We learned about this when we lived in England and it has become a tradition in our family ever since.


My church has a pancake dinner every year and I go to that.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.
> ...


Thanks, Julie. All three pieces were so much fun to make, not too challenging, which is good when there are time constraints, and as for Avia, she is the light of my life. She is just as sweet, generous, and caring as she is beautiful. Of course, she's been known to beat up her 15 year old brother so, all in all, I would say she's a pretty well-rounded personality!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


Adorable!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ceili said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


lol good for her!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am hoping to get some crochet projects organized as classes for Christmas gifts. we have lots of knitting - but want some crochet as well. Our other manager is teaching basic crochet nxt month and have two afghans (baby)coming up. I would liketo have a class on other crochet projects. I would love it if we could get some childrens patterns crochet, or just about anything a bit different' if either of you have any ideas please pm me. Shirley (designer)



katgo716 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylanfan said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's gorgeous Ceili, the skirt, hat, scarf, and especially your little Avia.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's gorgeous Ceili, the skirt, hat, scarf, and especially your little Avia.


Thanks, darlin'. I may be a tad prejudiced.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I quite regularly find errors in my feather and fan pattern also even though I count frequently. I just love the outcome though so I continue to pursue perfection while "fudging" where possible. I am doing many wash clothes to see where the problems is. Marge.


do you put markers in? I had a heck of a time until I put markers in every pattern edge. and if it was a change in pattern I put different colored markers in.

It makes all the difference in the world. at least it has for me. Then you count every pattern after you knit it and you can tell if you make a mistake, and which pattern is wrong as soon as you count it. It is because of the yarn overs. It worked for me -- try it. I had a terrible time as I don't usually follow a pattern and I was making so many mistakes. started using markers and no problem.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I seem to have survived the babysitting marathon and came home with 3 bottles of wine as my pay: Fox Run Vineyards Cabernet Franc/Lemberger, Leidenfrost Vineyards Rhapsody and Atwater Estates Riewurz ( a blend of Reisling and Gewurztraminer that is one of my all-time favorites). When I got home,DH had a steak dinner started and some wine poured as soon as I walked in - he is definitely a keeper.
> 
> Tomorrow, it's back to the regular routine - just the baby and the 9 yr. old. I also have to finish my soon to be 12 year old GDs fingerless gloves - she wants
> a pair just like her older sister's that I made for Christmas. Her birthday is next Sat. so I better get going on them tomorrow. Just have to do the trim on the edges, but that's the tricky part. http://therunningyarn.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/punk-rock-corset-gloves-free-pattern/


Glad to see you back! I missed your post earlier somehow. I'm glad you survived and got some nice wine. Boy that DH is a keeper!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am beginning to worry that I won't have enough yarn to make both socks. I am watching the ball get smaller and smaller. I'm surprised as it was 100g and my socks are smaller than what the pattern makes. CRY!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.
> ...


Ceili, she is adorable and your gifts look great on her! Paula


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I am beginning to worry that I won't have enough yarn to make both socks. I am watching the ball get smaller and smaller. I'm surprised as it was 100g and my socks are smaller than what the pattern makes. CRY!


I feel your pain. I had that happen with me. I had to completely frog the project until I found matching yarn for the heels and toes. (see my avatar..)

<------


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I retired, I bought a Mac. It was a lot to spend, but I've never regretted it. I do need to check into some updates, and my battery doesn't last as long, but other than that, it does fine at 4 years old.

Welcome to the newcomers. We are always glad to have new people at out tea party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!

For those interested, the new avatar is the famous Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland, my own photo, from my 2011 trip.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> 
> For those interested, the new avatar is the famous Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland, my own photo, from my 2011 trip.


Julie I love the sky in the picture. I have always loved castles.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I retired, I bought a Mac. It was a lot to spend, but I've never regretted it. I do need to check into some updates, and my battery doesn't last as long, but other than that, it does fine at 4 years old.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. We are always glad to have new people at out tea party!


I've never had a brand new Mac. I have had many all purchased used and they all still work! I have a good source for them and the person that check them out for the store is a great Mac tech. Someday I would love to buy a new one but I don't have that kind of money. Guess I will have to start playing the lottery and see if I can win.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> ...


Some of the most magnificent sky effects I have seen have been on the West Coast of Scotland


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> 
> For those interested, the new avatar is the famous Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland, my own photo, from my 2011 trip.


That is such good news.  :thumbup: 
Beautiful picture (Avatar).


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Posting a pic of the superwash merino that I bought at WEBS last week. The name Painted Desert caught my eye. Not sure if that is the name of tbe company or the colors. Label is in my vehicle. Will have to check tomorrow. This is the wingspan shawl. Finally got through the next to last chart for the Ashton. Struggled with the countries with that chart, dropped stitches and such. But I did it. Now to done the last 17 rows and bind off. Any ideas on how I should done the bind off?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> ...


Thank you Caren, on both counts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Posting a pic of the superwash merino that I bought at WEBS last week. The name Painted Desert caught my eye. Not sure if that is the name of tbe company or the colors. Label is in my vehicle. Will have to check tomorrow. This is the wingspan shawl. Finally got through the next to last chart for the Ashton. Struggled with the countries with that chart, dropped stitches and such. But I did it. Now to done the last 17 rows and bind off. Any ideas on how I should done the bind off?


it surely is a beautiful colour! Is it quite a large wingspan?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joe, so sorry for your loss. What a warm relationship you shared.

Worked in Dunkin Donuts as teenager. Haven't been able to eat a donut since. I'm more a salt snaker than sweets.

Sam, would be proud of Al if he knit. Glad you do.

Designer,oh I would love to have your talent! But I just bought a book on Zentangles and love it. You do one small square a day by doodling and it's so small it's easy to do and it primes me to paint more. 

Just finished 2nd sock. Drat! Fibrofog. ALMOST same color way as first but not close enough to "get away" with it fashionably. Oh well I get to do my own thing and be a wild child some more?
Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I often buy sock yarn for two pairs different but that blend the colors, like a plain and a variegated or two different colors that look good together. and then mix and match them. you are you doing cuff up or top down -- I have put a different yarn for the foot, or the heel and toe when yarn seems a bit scarce. I am into adding different processes or colors to socks anyway so I just mix and match.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> 
> For those interested, the new avatar is the famous Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland, my own photo, from my 2011 trip.


Gratz on the found money! Beautiful avatar!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is just precious! I am certainly passing it on. Thanks Designer.
> ...


Wow just beautiful, love the quilt with the Birch trees.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Posting a pic of the superwash merino that I bought at WEBS last week. The name Painted Desert caught my eye. Not sure if that is the name of tbe company or the colors. Label is in my vehicle. Will have to check tomorrow. This is the wingspan shawl. Finally got through the next to last chart for the Ashton. Struggled with the countries with that chart, dropped stitches and such. But I did it. Now to done the last 17 rows and bind off. Any ideas on how I should done the bind off?


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just double checked tomorrow's budget, and realised that I had made a major arithmetic error- I am $47 a fortnight better off than I thought- so most of that can be saved. Makes Sydney feel a lot closer!
> ...


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I often buy sock yarn for two pairs different but that blend the colors, like a plain and a variegated or two different colors that look good together. and then mix and match them. you are you doing cuff up or top down -- I have put a different yarn for the foot, or the heel and toe when yarn seems a bit scarce. I am into adding different processes or colors to socks anyway so I just mix and match.


At this point I just have to pray. Too much to take out to change the color for the toe and couldn't do heel and toe for sure.

Lesson learned for next pair lol


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, it'a almost 11:30 and I'm beat. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, I've actually been there! When I was 21, a long, long time ago, my mother and I took a trip to England, Scotland and Ireland. Really want to go again. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


I had a great time photographing castles in Germany and Scotland. How lovely you have been there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - i want the ruffle on the beginning front of the shawl - not the outer edge - i think i will just pull the needle and start over.

thanks shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Have you tried increasing along the outside row knit two in one stitch knit one, Knit 2 in next stitch, or if you want to increase in a softer ruffle - increase every 4th stitch, (making sure you
> knit each stitch including the increases on the next row,, then the next row, increase every 3rd stitch, next row purl or knit whichever the pattern says, then the next row increase every other stitch. -- you would adjust it as to what amoun t of ruffle you want. I did that on the bottom of a jacket. you might want to try it on a swatch first. Or, to make it a softer ruffle, increase every 5th stitch then knit next row, and every other row increase on the center of the ruffle stitch (which is the increase stitch) and do that every other row. I am not sure whether it would work with the short rows, but I think it might.
> 
> Best way is by crocheting the ruffle. you could also google
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra - i'll look at it again.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yep, I think that's the one. Mine doesn't have a color name or number since it's a second, just a lot number which looks like the date it was hand painted. What we purchased is their seconds that they sell, but it's the same yarn, 100% wool, 162-164yds/4 oz skein.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am rotflol - i did not see that typo - too funny.

sam


Gweniepooh said:


> Gee Sam I thought "running alcohol was what moonshiners did! LOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on. 
Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


Beautiful Kaye! I hope you wrote it down correctly. Very nice pattern and I like the name too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is lovely -- good job!



Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


That is lovely yarn- I really like the cables in the glove!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Julie your new avatar is so pretty. Where was this picture taken! Such a serene place.
> ...


Visited there 5 years ago when I first visited my daughter in Edinburgh..we did the tourist trip to Isle of Skye then Loch Ness, Culloden..was a 3 day trip with B&B at Isle of Skye and at Drumnadrochit (Loch Ness). Tour guide even made a stop to see Rob Roy's gravesite and the history behind it all. Was fabulous trip!

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nancy - you need to look at the workshops done my zoe and darowil (it was darowil wasn't it) - they are free and i understand they are well done - you can also pm them and get some personal advice. they keep saying it is not hard - someday i may try a pair.

sam

so glad you had a good time - will be good to see you back soon.



Dylanfan said:


> thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


But this one is Eilean Donan Castle, close to the Skye Bridge!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way too often flyty1n

sam



flyty1n said:


> I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> way too often flyty1n
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I bought more yarn yesterday and tonight for bears and puppies. I have lots of requests for them but haven't decided if I want to take those on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting - lovely model ceili

hope you can find the time to visit us again real soon.

sam



Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely poledra -- i love the color.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


The fit and the colors look great. I love it! I would definitely be interested in the pattern.
Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this was rather amusing


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the info on the flour - I was wondering if there was a Brand name I would recognise for the rubbing Alcohol, someone told me it is good as a rub for arthritis. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply, I guess you might use bicarbonate of soda cream of tartar or baking powder all rising agnts with the plain flour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to go to bed for me - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > The one hymn i wanted played at my DH's funeral was I vow to thee My Country, he had served his country most of his life in the Navy, but it was the second verse I really wanted to sing,
> ...


Here is a link , you can listen to Katherine Jenkins while watching some scenes of British places. enjoy !


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Dylanfan said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> ...


Hi Nancy, welcome, I have knitted for many years but I am now trying to learn to crochet. Everyone here is so supportive, they give you confidence to try. My crochet teacher says I am 'knitting my crochet' I would probably find it easier if I were a ''continental knitter but alas I am not. So go on give it a try !


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I did this. Went to check on my nursing watch repair Saturday and it wasn't ready, parts not there, so of course I went next door to the LYS and wouldn't you know it..they had some absolutely beautiful yarn just in. My resistance lagged and I came home with 4 skeins..two of each of the new colors, one a variegated pink, the other in blues. So, time to get the current hat off the needles and get on with some new, wonderful yarn. Do you have an irresistible yarn urge some days?
> ...


Oh I just love your reply, I will have to relate that on tonight when I go to my lys group. That just made me laugh, not bad for a Monday morning with the rain lashing down. !!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have just made it to the KTP- been busy with my brother and family ghere- and withthe school year having begun things which had stopped have begun again so these are now taking my time. 
I have read the end of last weeks KTP but not sure how long it will take me to catch up here. And I have missed a number of KP digests too. Maybe next week things will slow down, but although our visitors leave Wednesday for friends I remain busy for the week- roll on next week!
Started this about an hour ago then stopped to make phone calls to organise tomorrow and just returned. I'm off now to get a class of wine to have while I begin this KTP (well I have looked at the first recipe!).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > That's gorgeous Ceili, the skirt, hat, scarf, and especially your little Avia.
> ...


But of course, that's a grandparents prerogative! I feel the same about my 19 yr old daughter who left home last Autumn to study Vet. medicine at Nottingham University. I'm so proud of her for getting on to the course, whilst missing her being at home. Luckily we still "see" her on Skype or FaceTime at least once a week.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cara said:


> Thank you for the info on the flour - I was wondering if there was a Brand name I would recognise for the rubbing Alcohol, someone told me it is good as a rub for arthritis. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply, I guess you might use bicarbonate of soda cream of tartar or baking powder all rising agnts with the plain flour.


Re Rubbing Alcohol, its often sold in the Pharmacies in UK as Surgical Spirits. (Various brands, eg Boots)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ladies. I've been in the color workshop with Donmaur and oh my goodness it has been such a learning experience. We've been taught intarsia, fair isle, and mosaic. I think I am so far enjoying the mosaic best


mosaic is good isn't it- easier than the others and less tension issues- though then again it is more restrciting- must look and see what she is doing. On second thoughts I won't! I have enough to do. I will probably do Julies scarf and will do the wingspan with Sam. It's on my list so I figure with Sam, starting on my actiula birthday and my Kp birthday I just have to do it then, Even have the yarn! But have a lot to do and plan to fisnih a WIP off between new projects so I can decrease them. 
I astrted a headband about 18months ago which has just sat and now my niece has lost hers so I will finsih that- it is vu=irtually done but it seemed too small. But ther 12 year old haed is amll enough fo rit to sonly need about an ince added with only about 12 stitches so won't take long. Should do it now actually so she has it for tomorrow.
Well this took me even longer to psot- David (DH) came home! and we have been talking. And now myDavid (DB) and family have come home so I think this might be as far as I get!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this was rather amusing


That was my Mum when I was growing up.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this was rather amusing
> ...


Not my Mum, that's for sure. I always said I should have been a boy.

Well, the Pope has resigned & it's snowing here, suppose I'd better get up & do something.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Everyone used to say you could et off the floor at Mum's it was so clean.I always thought I should have been a boy but that was because I was more interested in bikes and cars. If one wanted to find me just look in the garage and listen for the sound of the motors.

I was shocked to hear that he had resigned. Snow hasn't started here yet freezing rain first and then snow later on this afternoon. I best get my running done early, have to take the brother in town.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pope Benedict xvi has resigned due to his failing health and feels he is no longer able to fulfil his duties as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church. It will be a somber affair to elect a new pope to take the RC church into a perhaps new direction in this world of turmoil. Much prayers are needed for those who would choose a new Pope. I know we dont discuss religion here at the Knitting Tea Party, but this does has world wide implications and I felt I needed to mention it.
I am feeling a bit better today. We had some new snow overnight and the plows are out and about. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


How adorable she looks in all her special matching gifts. She is so beautiful and I'm wondering if she is the one in your avatar only more grown up now? Knit with Love I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, Love the photo in your new avatar with the flow of the clouds and the water. Quite striking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cara said:


> Thank you for the info on the flour - I was wondering if there was a Brand name I would recognise for the rubbing Alcohol, someone told me it is good as a rub for arthritis. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply, I guess you might use bicarbonate of soda cream of tartar or baking powder all rising agnts with the plain flour.


That is what I prefer to do- rather than having the rising agent go stale, as I so seldom use self raising flour- go through lots of plain, wholemeal, rye, gluten, and oats though, because of making my own bread day by day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Golly all the popes I can recall died in 'office'!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, Love the photo in your new avatar with the flow of the clouds and the water. Quite striking.


That was the one I was hunting for when I found the harbour one- I may keep this one for a while! Hope you are enjoying your morning!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This was in my inbox this morning and I thought I would share it with you all. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cable Stripe Pattern
Two stitches for one: this great pattern is a twist on a classic cable. You can use it widely spaced throughout your sweater (maybe four or five bands) leading into garter stitch stripes at the yoke, or just a couple stitch patterns on either side of the garment would be effective. You could also repeat it in the sleeves.

Worked in multiples of 12 stitches over 10 rows for cable, and over 2 rows for stripes.

Row 1: (rs) *p2, k8, p2*, purl required amount of sts in between each cable strip; rep from * to *.

Row 2: Purl.
Repeat these 2 rows 3 times more (8 rows altogether).

Cable Stripe Pattern, from Vintage Design Workshop 
Row 9: *p2, cable (place next 4 sts onto a double-pointed cable needle, place at the back of the work, knit next 4 sts from the left-hand needle, knit 4 sts from the cable needle), p2*, knit required amount of sts per 1st row; rep from * to *.

Row 10: Purl.

These 10 rows form one pattern, so repeat for desired length.

Next row: (rs) *(p2, k1, sl1, k1, psso, p2, k2tog, k1, p2, purl required amount of sts in between each cable column)*; rep from * to *.

Next row: Purl.

Stripe Pattern
Row 1: *p2, (k2, p2) twice*, purl required amount of sts per 1st row; rep from * to *. 

Row 2: Purl.

Repeat last 2 rows for desired length. 

Geraldine Warner, from Vintage Design Workshop

The Cable Stripe Pattern would look great on a sweater, but imagine it on a scarf, on the back of gloves, or even on the legs of socks! I love it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad to see you are feeling better Zoe. I love the stitch pattern. Thanks for sharing.

Gigi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dylanfan said:


> thanks for the welcome, sam. I love KP and the tea party! I joined because I am determined to learn to knit. my greatest ambition is to be able to knit socks, but that is only a dream at this point. I so enjoy the tea party; love hearing where everyone is from and bits and pieces about them. Pictures are wonderful, and I am very envious of all the knitting skills exhibited. I have been crocheting for many years and consider myself pretty good at that. I suppose I think that if I read KP and the tea party long enough, some of the knitting skills will rub off on me!!
> 
> Welcome!! You'll definitely be inspired. AND Shirley..Designer123 has started a series of workshops. You're at the right place. So many have taught themselves to knit simply by following UTube videos. I was fortunate that I learned to knit in high school and that was a pr. of socks. I was too young and dumb to know knitting with 4 needles and turning heels was supposed to be hard!! LOL!
> Again, welcome.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


She's quite the little beauty and she looks as if she loves your gifts....they're so pretty! What a lucky little girl!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day everyone, missed you all yesterday, have company, all day, WOW tired today, LOL. 

Katgo; I pray that is not true, after all you have gone through.  

Well now I have to catch up. Rainey day here.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Am putting the enchilada crockpot soup on to cook. Luckily, I already had all the ingredients and since we are still digging out from the snow, this will be the perfect opportunity to try it. We only got 18 inches, but a 40 min drive east, they received 30 inches. Looks like we squeeked by on that one - if you can call 18 inches of heavy snow "squeeking by". LOL, LOL.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


That's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Posting a pic of the superwash merino that I bought at WEBS last week. The name Painted Desert caught my eye. Not sure if that is the name of tbe company or the colors. Label is in my vehicle. Will have to check tomorrow. This is the wingspan shawl. Finally got through the next to last chart for the Ashton. Struggled with the countries with that chart, dropped stitches and such. But I did it. Now to done the last 17 rows and bind off. Any ideas on how I should done the bind off?


Just beautiful !!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > flyty1n said:
> ...


And who would have thought that here on the opposite side of the Atlantic, we're having rain lashing down also!! Although it's beginning to slack off. Thank the good Lord it's not snow!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


Just beautiful, love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And even though I'm not Catholic, that's a real stunner, isn't it? From what I understand, it's never happened before. I admire him for admitting he can no longer manage!
We only have rain but I should get up and 'do something', TOO!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pope Benedict xvi has resigned due to his failing health and feels he is no longer able to fulfil his duties as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church. It will be a somber affair to elect a new pope to take the RC church into a perhaps new direction in this world of turmoil. Much prayers are needed for those who would choose a new Pope. I know we dont discuss religion here at the Knitting Tea Party, but this does has world wide implications and I felt I needed to mention it.
> I am feeling a bit better today. We had some new snow overnight and the plows are out and about. Zoe


Yes, the Pope's resignation is very unexpected and a shock to all Catholics, I'm sure. Even though I'm not Catholic, I was shocked. But I greatly admire him for admitting he's not longer capable!
Glad you're feeling better...I've been thinking of you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


But it has happened before, some six hundred years ago. Pope Benedict xvi felt that due to his declining health, he no longer had the strength to carry on the papal duties. Perhaps this will be a courageous benchmark for all those who are not able to effectively carry out their duties and responsibilities. I know that one needs to do their jobs well in order for a smooth running of the organization that they are part of. As a Catholic, I know his resignation will weigh quite heavily upon those who will elect a new pope. It is our season of Lent that begins on Wednesday. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Not for over 600 years! [quote the BBC]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Going out to buy sock yarn today, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  
See you guys later. With my new yarn.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey all, well, I'm caught up, and I think, ready to head to bed. I was planning to stay up and work on stepmothers sweater ( I may still, but I doubt it), and finish watching James Bond, For Your Eyes Only is on.
> Well, first glove finished, now I just have to do the second and see if I have it written down correctly.


It's beautiful!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this was rather amusing


rofl! Love it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> Here is a link , you can listen to Katherine Jenkins while watching some scenes of British places. enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That's so great, TNS! You should be proud of your daughter. How great Skype and FaceTime are. Wish I had it when DD was in college. At least it allows me to keep in touch with the kids and grands now that I am 3 hours away most of the time. It was a tough decision to move here, but my health is so much better here that it was really necessary. The ocean air is not only good for my lungs, but the Fibro doesn't seem to be as bad either. And the migraines are not as frequent.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Pope Benedict xvi has resigned due to his failing health and feels he is no longer able to fulfil his duties as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church. It will be a somber affair to elect a new pope to take the RC church into a perhaps new direction in this world of turmoil. Much prayers are needed for those who would choose a new Pope. I know we dont discuss religion here at the Knitting Tea Party, but this does has world wide implications and I felt I needed to mention it.
> I am feeling a bit better today. We had some new snow overnight and the plows are out and about. Zoe


So glad you are feeling better! Yes, it was a surprise to wake up to this morning. I didn't realize that he was ill. But not being Catholic perhaps that's why lol. I don't recall seeing anything on the news about it.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> cara said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info on the flour - I was wondering if there was a Brand name I would recognise for the rubbing Alcohol, someone told me it is good as a rub for arthritis. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply, I guess you might use bicarbonate of soda cream of tartar or baking powder all rising agnts with the plain flour.
> ...


Wow, Julie! I've never made bread myself. I'm intimidated by the kneading/rising process. I'm not really much of a cook to tell the truth. I'm so impressed that you make your own bread daily.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a link , you can listen to Katherine Jenkins while watching some scenes of British places. enjoy !





Very lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well. 
Thank you all for the lovely comments on my glove, I wanted a little bit of pattern but I really wanted the colors of the yarn to shine, It's also the waverly yarn from brown sheep wool. 
I was so shocked, I told DH I didn't know that a Pope could resign, I'm not Catholic either but have many great friends and my BFF who is. When I moved from Alaska to Texas, at work one day, people kept coming in to the post office with dirt on their foreheads, I couldn't figure out how everyone got that same dirty spot on their face, my BFF said "it's Ash Wed", I said "and, that has what to do with dirt?" She said it's not dirt it's Ash. lol...I felt sooooo stupid, but in Alaska I'd never seen any of my Catholic friends do that. She still laughs about that.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> This was in my inbox this morning and I thought I would share it with you all.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cable Stripe Pattern
> Two stitches for one: this great pattern is a twist on a classic cable. You can use it widely spaced throughout your sweater (maybe four or five bands) leading into garter stitch stripes at the yoke, or just a couple stitch patterns on either side of the garment would be effective. You could also repeat it in the sleeves.
> ...


Very pretty! Can't wait to use it! Maybe on my next pair of socks.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

BevBaudo said:


> Am putting the enchilada crockpot soup on to cook. Luckily, I already had all the ingredients and since we are still digging out from the snow, this will be the perfect opportunity to try it. We only got 18 inches, but a 40 min drive east, they received 30 inches. Looks like we squeeked by on that one - if you can call 18 inches of heavy snow "squeeking by". LOL, LOL.


I'm so glad it wasn't worse for you. Considering what other places got I guess you could say you were lucky. Enjoy the soup. So many people who tried it loved it, so I will just have to go shopping and try it lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this was rather amusing


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Going out to buy sock yarn today, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> See you guys later. With my new yarn.


Oh goody!!!!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I always said there is only one thing a man can do that I can't do!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well.
> Thank you all for the lovely comments on my glove, I wanted a little bit of pattern but I really wanted the colors of the yarn to shine, It's also the waverly yarn from brown sheep wool.
> I was so shocked, I told DH I didn't know that a Pope could resign, I'm not Catholic either but have many great friends and my BFF who is. When I moved from Alaska to Texas, at work one day, people kept coming in to the post office with dirt on their foreheads, I couldn't figure out how everyone got that same dirty spot on their face, my BFF said "it's Ash Wed", I said "and, that has what to do with dirt?" She said it's not dirt it's Ash. lol...I felt sooooo stupid, but in Alaska I'd never seen any of my Catholic friends do that. She still laughs about that.


lol I had a similar experience the first time I saw it. Now my Lutheran church does it too. We always went to church for Ash Wednesday, but I didn't get ashes until about 27 years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The last time it happened was over 600 years ago.



jknappva said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to thank those that said that using Vaseline on earrings helps if you react to the metal. It worked for me and I'm sooooo grateful.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The last time it happened was over 600 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it was not over 600 years ago, but only 598 years ago that the last papal resignation occurred. (Benedict xvi was also the oldest person to be elected as Pope in many decades.) The last pontiff to quit in office was Pope Gregory XII, who stepped down in 1415 to end a schism in the church rather than resigning due to failing health. The Pope's doctor has advised him to take it easy and not to engage in anymore flying, thus this does render him unable to fulfil many of his duties as he sees it. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The last time it happened was over 600 years ago.
> ...


You have to give him a lot of credit for resigning and letting someone able to meet the physical demands of the job take over. It is really monumentous, isn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?

Poledra the gloves turned out great! In the previous picture I could't tell there were cables;just saw it as slanted stitches. Hope you'll share the pattern.

Celli (sp) your GD and the outfits are adoreable

Now...they have my cut down cast. Looks more like a thumb guard and best news...they said I've done great and don't have to wear it when knitting only if doing heavy type work like scrubbing. LOL me scrubbing???? LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Yes, and you are right about the courage to listen to God and do His bidding. Just as the world has seasons of winter, spring, summer, and fall, so too do we each have our own seasons in our lives. It is a very wise person who recognizes the passing of seasons and adjusts their lives to accomodate these things.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> 
> Poledra the gloves turned out great! In the previous picture I could't tell there were cables;just saw it as slanted stitches. Hope you'll share the pattern.
> 
> ...


Gwenie, I dont know about Sam, but when I installed the adblock on my computer, I had it for two days and found that it was interfering waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much in my regular programs that I use on my computer. I also found much more than just the ads were blocked and stuff was just not accessible to me. I have a high powered laptop, brand new just before Christmas 2012. I have windows 7 home premium OA as my operating system. So I uninstalled the adblock.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> 
> Poledra the gloves turned out great! In the previous picture I could't tell there were cables;just saw it as slanted stitches. Hope you'll share the pattern.
> 
> ...


Gratz! That's awesome Gwen!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, and you are right about the courage to listen to God and do His bidding. Just as the world has seasons of winter, spring, summer, and fall, so too do we each have our own seasons in our lives. It is a very wise person who recognizes the passing of seasons and adjusts their lives to accomodate these things.


Zoe, you put things so beautifully!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, and all you other nite owls, here is one for you. My lil dog starts asking me this at 10pm!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, and all you other nite owls, here is one for you. My lil dog starts asking me this at 10pm!!!!


lol too funny! Trixie goes in a dark corner and goes to sleep when I am up late. She is only allowed in the main part of the condo, not in the bedrooms as she will relieve herself all over the bed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and you are right about the courage to listen to God and do His bidding. Just as the world has seasons of winter, spring, summer, and fall, so too do we each have our own seasons in our lives. It is a very wise person who recognizes the passing of seasons and adjusts their lives to accomodate these things.
> ...


hmmmmm, must mean that I am feeling better and able to think coherently!!! hahaha, not an easy feat some days! How are you doing? 
I was up shoveling some snow at 6am. We had a bit come down and drift in overnight. Snowplow guys took over two hours to clear the snow from the school yard parking lots. One guy came to school on his snowshoes -- guess the trails through the bush were quite drifted in. My neighbour is out snowblowing his side of the driveway. The snowplow guy I have to do my driveway will be by later, perhaps after 9pm as he has lots of snowclearing around town to do. Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We ended up with about 4 inches of snow, here in Prior Lake. It was the rain/sleet/ice that made everything so treacherous. The snow was heavy to begin with but then the frozen muck at the bottom of it was the worst. The farther north and west you go, the worse the conditions are. 

I made Sam's soup yesterday and it was delicious!!! My enchilada sauce can was only 10 oz. but it was still very, very good. I served it with some cheddar sprinkled over the top and a dollop of light sour cream in the middle. Then I cut some leftover flour tortillas into strips, sprayed them with a little butter-flavored cooking spray and sprinkled them with just a touch of salt. I baked them in a 425 degree F. oven until they were crispy...served them broken up on top of the soup - yummmmmmm. I made a double batch and will have some left to freeze. I did use some instant potatoes to thicken the soup slightly, right before serving...worked great!!! 

My workout today will be shoveling the driveway - again...just enough of a coating out there to cause a nuisance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful news on your cast being cut down, so glad you don't have to wear it. YAY!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Monday morning here, and I woke up at 4:59 a.m. He had a work thing and had to be there very early. What a way to start the week--and Saturday night when we were going out to eat, my car wouldn't start! So we took his car, and had a nice time out, and then yesterday we took out my battery and hooked it up to the charger. It shows green this morning, so I hope that takes care of it; I really don't want to have to buy a new battery, and that also meant we didn't get out for a driving lesson...

I spent yesterday working on some hats, two versions of the same basic design, and I hope those work out. I generally make hats out of leftover yarns and toss them in a box until it's time to donate them. I'm not sure where I'll donate this year, but they will probably go for chemo patients in memory of people I know. I'm glad the hats get used, but I wish it wasn't for that reason...

I love seeing all the photos--Shirley, you're a girl after my own heart--try everything.  I think I've tried most arts/crafts and have way too many interests for my own good. Heh.

I've got about 15 pages to catch up on still!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, and all you other nite owls, here is one for you. My lil dog starts asking me this at 10pm!!!!


WOW, that is the cutest. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to give you a laugh!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Gwen!! so glad you are moving so swiftly up the road to complete recovery. Proud of you for the consistent efforts on your part, including the knitting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, wonderful news on your cast being cut down, so glad you don't have to wear it. YAY!!


I agree, you must feel quite light without it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, wonderful news on your cast being cut down, so glad you don't have to wear it. YAY!!
> ...


hhahaha, look for the woman whose arm is floating around up in the air above her head!!! Gwen, just remember to twiggle your fingers so we know you are waving at us all!!! Zoe 





The video can also be considered an aerobic exercise for the likes of me! hahah  :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a question here - i have started another wingspan - i knit ten full rows - then i was going to do the latvian twist to make a ruffle along the edge before i started the short row sections. i have tried three or four times and am not pleased with the way it looks - either that or i am not doing it right even though i was watching the tutorial while i did it. oh well. what i want to know is how am i going to get a ruffle along the edge. i had thought about k2tog the entire length and then kfb on the row back thinking this might give me a ruffle.
> 
> anyone have any ideas. if i can't get a ruffle i will just pull the needle out - rewind the yarn - and cast on another 140 sts - which i can do without too many tears. lol
> 
> sam


You can do kfb in every stitch to ruffle it or do k1, yo all the way across and then knit for however long you want the ruffle...that will double the stitch count and give a nice effect. Those are the simplest ways I can think of right now.



katgo716 said:


> Since you crochet you might want to try the continental method. You hold the yarn in your left hand like crocheting.


Hmm. I wonder if that's why I learned to knit right-handed as a thrower, since I crochet left-handed and hold the yarn in my right hand? 



Gweniepooh said:


> Okie dokie folks I joined the BSJ workshop Designer mentioned earlier and have to cast on(ready for this) 457 stitches so I'm going to go cast on some more. Can't wait to start stitching!


Wow...I think the only thing I've ever done that was close to that was a Faroese shawl that started with about 445. I remember thinking I'd never get to the end of that first row. LOL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, Julie! I've never made bread myself. I'm intimidated by the kneading/rising process. I'm not really much of a cook to tell the truth. I'm so impressed that you make your own bread daily.(quote)

Katgo, thanks for your kind words about my student daughter "baby vet". As for bread making, if you get into it a bread maker is a wonderful bit of equipment. Each one seems to have its own quirks but once you get used to it it makes breadmaking a doddle! I used to do it by hand when at home but rarely do now. The only problem with the machine is that I end up eating too much warm fresh bread.....

I do have (mild) FM symptoms, controlled fairly well by duloxetine, so sympathise with you. I haven't noticed it change depending where I am so will 
certainly take note of this in future. Is it warmth that helps?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO
> ...


Good for you Sandy - a girl after my own heart. I love it !!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Home and have new yarn, went over board, but happy, will be starting to make socks, for the first time, :wink: wish me luck. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow, Julie! I've never made bread myself. I'm intimidated by the kneading/rising process. I'm not really much of a cook to tell the truth. I'm so impressed that you make your own bread daily.
> 
> Katgo, thanks for your kind words about my student daughter "baby vet". As for bread making, if you get into it a bread maker is a wonderful bit of equipment. Each one seems to have its own quirks but once you get used to it it makes breadmaking a doddle! I used to do it by hand when at home but rarely do now. The only problem with the machine is that I end up eating too much warm fresh bread.....
> 
> ...


To be honest- I did the whole process by hand since I started at 18 for many decades- not always every day, but through the time I was raising my girls, we even ground our own organic wheat. The girls used to sit on the table to weight it down, while I cranked the handle. However my hands have developed arthritis and it was becoming a painful process, and I inherited a small Panasonic bread maker from my Dad, about 15 years ago. Since then I have experimented with several different machines, and also my Kenwood mixer, when I need to make a larger batch, or a very small one- my hands definitely feel the benefit! But the years of making by hand, give one a facility that I am sure makes for a better result- while I am on my own, it is more like every three days!
Without someone to cook for, I tend to cut corners- I have survived this last few weeks largely on tomatoes and sweet corn. Have managed to steer clear of the instant noodle- I can get hooked on some of the bami goreng, and nasi goreng!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, glad you are on the mend!

Julie, I guess I might be a man, too...heh. When I was growing up, it didn't matter whether you were a girl or a boy--you just had to do what needed doing. We didn't have "traditional" roles in our family, and I think I'm better off for it.

Ceili, great to see you, and the GD and knitting are lovely!

Gwen, you're making progress in leaps and bounds. Awesome news on the cast.

Marge, I have trouble every time with feather & fan, too--I have to count, count, count (somehow I can never remember where to put the last yarn over and mess myself up). Stitch markers do help me, too. That way, I'm only looking at the one section rather than thinking about the whole row.



TNS said:


> Wow, Julie! I've never made bread myself. I'm intimidated by the kneading/rising process. I'm not really much of a cook to tell the truth. I'm so impressed that you make your own bread daily.


I like making bread by hand--the kneading is good therapy, especially when I need to "work off a mad." :mrgreen: I have thought about bread machines, but for now, I still like working with my hands, though I certainly don't make bread every day (I don't need to eat it every day...). I did make some rolls last night to go with fridge dump soup, which turned out quite tasty.

I am at last caught up, and now I have to get some work done. Oh, to be independently wealthy (or at least comfortable, lol).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, glad you are on the mend!
> 
> Julie, I guess I might be a man, too...heh. When I was growing up, it didn't matter whether you were a girl or a boy--you just had to do what needed doing. We didn't have "traditional" roles in our family, and I think I'm better off for it.
> 
> ...


I would still, if it were not so painful! It is very therapeutic- as was working up a few kilos of clay at a time- got rid of much frustration!
Love the thought of being independently wealthy, but don't think it will be my future!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmm, must mean that I am feeling better and able to think coherently!!! hahaha, not an easy feat some days! How are you doing?
> I was up shoveling some snow at 6am. We had a bit come down and drift in overnight. Snowplow guys took over two hours to clear the snow from the school yard parking lots. One guy came to school on his snowshoes -- guess the trails through the bush were quite drifted in. My neighbour is out snowblowing his side of the driveway. The snowplow guy I have to do my driveway will be by later, perhaps after 9pm as he has lots of snowclearing around town to do. Zoe


It is so good to have you back on and feeling better! Snow is beautiful, but it is a lot of work, isn't it. I just finished the first sock from your workshop and will post a pic.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

gottastch said:


> We ended up with about 4 inches of snow, here in Prior Lake. It was the rain/sleet/ice that made everything so treacherous. The snow was heavy to begin with but then the frozen muck at the bottom of it was the worst. The farther north and west you go, the worse the conditions are.
> 
> I made Sam's soup yesterday and it was delicious!!! My enchilada sauce can was only 10 oz. but it was still very, very good. I served it with some cheddar sprinkled over the top and a dollop of light sour cream in the middle. Then I cut some leftover flour tortillas into strips, sprayed them with a little butter-flavored cooking spray and sprinkled them with just a touch of salt. I baked them in a 425 degree F. oven until they were crispy...served them broken up on top of the soup - yummmmmmm. I made a double batch and will have some left to freeze. I did use some instant potatoes to thicken the soup slightly, right before serving...worked great!!!
> 
> My workout today will be shoveling the driveway - again...just enough of a coating out there to cause a nuisance.


Yummy! Thanks for sharing your additions to the soup. I'm going to shop on Saturday to buy what I need to make it. Can't wait!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.


That looks great! I love the colors. And Trixie is so cute.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bread making was/is one of the things I love doing, don't do it as much sense my sister died. I still I do it some times. Yum hot beard :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, your sock is gorgeous! and Trixie is just too cute, looks like she knows it smells like the stuff she played with. lol


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


lol Zoe, now I have an exercise video that I can do!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.


WOW, good for you, beautiful, work :lol: will be starting soon on my first sock, lol lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> Wow, Julie! I've never made bread myself. I'm intimidated by the kneading/rising process. I'm not really much of a cook to tell the truth. I'm so impressed that you make your own bread daily.(quote)
> 
> Katgo, thanks for your kind words about my student daughter "baby vet". As for bread making, if you get into it a bread maker is a wonderful bit of equipment. Each one seems to have its own quirks but once you get used to it it makes breadmaking a doddle! I used to do it by hand when at home but rarely do now. The only problem with the machine is that I end up eating too much warm fresh bread.....
> 
> ...


I think it may be the ocean air. A scientist sitting on the beach once (the only other one out there after season) told me what it was about being near the ocean. Unfortunately my memory is so bad that I can't remember what it was lol. It is usually not as humid here by the beach as it is in the Washington DC area in the summer, so I can be outside more often here. There is usually a nice breeze off the ocean, so once I get to my spot with my knitting or crocheting and reading I'm as happy as a clam. I sit under an umbrella and just love it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Home and have new yarn, went over board, but happy, will be starting to make socks, for the first time, :wink: wish me luck. :lol:


Good luck!!!! Let me know if I can help. Zoe is back on too, which is even better! First sock is finished! Yay!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest- I did the whole process by hand since I started at 18 for many decades- not always every day, but through the time I was raising my girls, we even ground our own organic wheat. The girls used to sit on the table to weight it down, while I cranked the handle. However my hands have developed arthritis and it was becoming a painful process, and I inherited a small Panasonic bread maker from my Dad, about 15 years ago. Since then I have experimented with several different machines, and also my Kenwood mixer, when I need to make a larger batch, or a very small one- my hands definitely feel the benefit! But the years of making by hand, give one a facility that I am sure makes for a better result- while I am on my own, it is more like every three days!
> Without someone to cook for, I tend to cut corners- I have survived this last few weeks largely on tomatoes and sweet corn. Have managed to steer clear of the instant noodle- I can get hooked on some of the bami goreng, and nasi goreng!


I am the same way with cooking for myself. I either have way too many leftovers and get sick of eating the same thing or I subsist on next to nothing because I just don't feel like cooking. I've never heard of bami goreng and nasi goreng, but I do love noodles. I made spaghetti with meat sauce and ate it all last week. Finished it up last night, so I have to make something tonight or open a can of soup. Maybe I will make Chicken Marsala since I don't have the ingredients to make Sam's recipes and won't get to shop until hubby is here on Saturday.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.
> ...


Thanks! Yes, she is a cutie. Needs grooming right now, but still adorable.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Home and have new yarn, went over board, but happy, will be starting to make socks, for the first time, :wink: wish me luck. :lol:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, your sock is gorgeous! and Trixie is just too cute, looks like she knows it smells like the stuff she played with. lol


Thanks! Yes, she came to check it out right away lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.
> ...


Thanks! It's the first sock I ever made that really fits. I was so excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest- I did the whole process by hand since I started at 18 for many decades- not always every day, but through the time I was raising my girls, we even ground our own organic wheat. The girls used to sit on the table to weight it down, while I cranked the handle. However my hands have developed arthritis and it was becoming a painful process, and I inherited a small Panasonic bread maker from my Dad, about 15 years ago. Since then I have experimented with several different machines, and also my Kenwood mixer, when I need to make a larger batch, or a very small one- my hands definitely feel the benefit! But the years of making by hand, give one a facility that I am sure makes for a better result- while I am on my own, it is more like every three days!
> ...


Bami Goreng and Nasi Goreng are Indonesian specialities, and are very moreish


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Well, never happened in our memory!! 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Zoe has the correct figure, I think it is 598 years! That makes it a Medieval happening!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> [
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Dear Kathy I have sent you a PM, just thought I would let you know!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I want to thank those that said that using Vaseline on earrings helps if you react to the metal. It worked for me and I'm sooooo grateful.


Hi, Kathy....glad it worked for you....I was delighted when I found out about it. IF I remember, I tried it because a friend had found a cream somewhere for putting on the posts of earrings. After I used it all, rather than buying more of that, I though vaseline might work. AND it did!! And it was much cheaper! Once in a while, I have a good idea! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear everyone, just thought I would mention I have heard from Agnescr- today- she is having problems posting, which is why we have not heard from her the last few days. She sends greetings to everyone- she can still read KP- just unable to post!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The last time it happened was over 600 years ago.
> ...


Evidently the reporter I heard, hadn't done any background checking on the resignation of Popes!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> 
> Poledra the gloves turned out great! In the previous picture I could't tell there were cables;just saw it as slanted stitches. Hope you'll share the pattern.
> 
> ...


That's great news....does scrubbing come under the heading of being a MAN!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Evening, Kate! hope you have enjoyed your day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's my house Zoe only it is dogs and cats! And the bit about saving a place for me....HAH! I have to push them over just to get into the bed!

Also, Zoe thanks for the info on the adblocklplus. Think I may uninstall it also.

Thank on all the congrats about the cast. Tried to knit without it and it hurt like H---!!! Will keep trying off and on. Not push it too much but I will say the tiny size cast is so much better. Will take a picture eventually and show you but I'm having continuing computer problems. 
Today I keep getting a message when I try to post a picture that I don't have authorization to open my photo files and need to ask the administrator for permission. 
DUH..I'm the administrator. Tech help service who is also working on my email issues with Outlook will be calling me in the morning to continue our fix it session. Getting quite aggravating.

ote=5mmdpns]Sam, and all you other nite owls, here is one for you. My lil dog starts asking me this at 10pm!!!![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Agnes cr! Sorry you too are having computer issues. Looking forward to seeing you back here soon. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's my house Zoe only it is dogs and cats! And the bit about saving a place for me....HAH! I have to push them over just to get into the bed!
> 
> Also, Zoe thanks for the info on the adblocklplus. Think I may uninstall it also.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.


Perhaps Trixie wants her own socks!!!! hint -- you dont need to knit the heel for her, just a lil tube sock will do!! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Bread making was/is one of the things I love doing, don't do it as much sense my sister died. I still I do it some times. Yum hot beard :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


? Would that hot beard be on Sam's face?? :lol: (BTW, Sam, your beard is hot looking!!!) Zoe  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


*chuckles* your very own "aah haa" moment! celebration time, come on!!!! woot woot woot! Zoe  and the sock looks great too! :thumbup:
I posted the picture in the parade of socks that were knitted via this sock workshop. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


Thanks Julie!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

20 some pages to catch up on and it's not going to happen this morning.... well actually it's after lunch here and we are just getting showers and going to run a couple of errands that just can't wait. Still fighting the sore throat - head cold and we should both probably be in bed but I have a couple of large packages that need to go to the UPS store. Maybe we will hit the Mcky D's drive through and that will take care of food for the day!! I'll be back and I'll get caught up later today. Hope everyone is doing ok- luv-AZ


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank those that said that using Vaseline on earrings helps if you react to the metal. It worked for me and I'm sooooo grateful.
> ...


I had seen a bottle of something that looked like clear nail polish that was used for this, but I didn't want to put an order in for the one item since it was so inexpensive. I don't even know if I could have done that with a credit card lol. This is definitely a much less expensive idea, and something I had on hand. Good idea!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear everyone, just thought I would mention I have heard from Agnescr- today- she is having problems posting, which is why we have not heard from her the last few days. She sends greetings to everyone- she can still read KP- just unable to post!


Thanks for sharing. Agnes I hope you will be able to post again soon!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Simple olive oil will also work. I have done many piercing for clients and have always used the ear piercing gun to do this. It is totally sterilized after each use and any parts that come in contact with the client are disposable. Each client buys the earing studs and this is what is used to pierce through the ears. No client brings in their own pre-bought earrings for this. That is not sterile nor are they the correct earrings used to pierce ears with. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> [Sorry to hear the cast is still needed for knitting, I have managed to forget just what it was you broke. my eldest broke her arm at 11-don't recall how, but she was playing violin [learning violin ] at the time. When the cast was removed her [young] teacher got angry with her because she said her arm was still painful- knowing Mwyffanwy it would have had to have been very painful- unfortunately because of this clash, Mwyffanwy refused to take any more lessons, although she could still read the music, and later accompanied herself on the piano, when she was learning singing.
> I do hope it does not take too long to get back to normal!


What a shame about the piano teacher! Maybe the loss of a student taught her something...Glad she could still play later on to accompany herself.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.
> ...


lol what a cute idea!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> 20 some pages to catch up on and it's not going to happen this morning.... well actually it's after lunch here and we are just getting showers and going to run a couple of errands that just can't wait. Still fighting the sore throat - head cold and we should both probably be in bed but I have a couple of large packages that need to go to the UPS store. Maybe we will hit the Mcky D's drive through and that will take care of food for the day!! I'll be back and I'll get caught up later today. Hope everyone is doing ok- luv-AZ


Sorry you're still not feeling well AZ. Take care of yourself. huggz


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love seeing all the photos--Shirley, you're a girl after my own heart--try everything.  I think I've tried most arts/crafts and have way too many interests for my own good. Heh.


We are a pretty weird bunch aren't we -- always willing to try something - you sound like me - I never say I can't I always say hmm How? nice to meet others on the same wave length!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


yup! and tie lil cute ribbons on them so that Trixie will wear them with pride, not to mention the ribbons can be tied to hold the lil socks on! hmmmm, does she need some bed socks? hahaha Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I love seeing all the photos--Shirley, you're a girl after my own heart--try everything.  I think I've tried most arts/crafts and have way too many interests for my own good. Heh.
> ...


I've been called weird all my life. Heh. And I don't care! I say I may be weird, but I rarely get bored! I've tried sewing, quilting, drawing, painting, cross stitch, stained glass, ceramics, carving (terrible at that, ha!), sculpting, um...I guess writing counts, too...I'm sure there are other things I forgot about!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I have done the same as most of the above, flower arranging, candlemaking, cement stained glass stepping stones, copper tooling, plastic canvas, basket weaving, silversmithing, wood carving, clay hand building, and on and on. wish we each had a dollar for each thing we tried, or better yet each individual piece! teaching just about all of them, writing - working on a book - not spending much time on it - too busy. organizing classes, you are right - we are never bored.

I wouldn't change although people do think I am 'weird' sometimes. I don't like things that match, I love loud colors, I hate following patterns but love learning techniques. lots of fun!
:thumbup: :thumbup: One thing about it - I am usually happy - and when I am troubled it is thereaputic - I am sure you lose yourself in your projects too. we understand each other!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.
> ...


LOL LOL :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bread making was/is one of the things I love doing, don't do it as much sense my sister died. I still I do it some times. Yum hot beard :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


LOL LOL sorry,


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I wouldn't change although people do think I am 'weird' sometimes. I don't like things that match, I love loud colors, I hate following patterns but love learning techniques. lots of fun!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: One thing about it - I am usually happy - and when I am troubled it is thereaputic - I am sure you lose yourself in your projects too. we understand each other!


I am just like you guys! I am never bored and don't mind living alone at all. My days just fly by because I'm always busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you five - sending you mounds of healing energy to you and your dad - hopefully you will both be in the pink soon.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pope Benedict xvi has resigned due to his failing health and feels he is no longer able to fulfil his duties as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church. It will be a somber affair to elect a new pope to take the RC church into a perhaps new direction in this world of turmoil. Much prayers are needed for those who would choose a new Pope. I know we dont discuss religion here at the Knitting Tea Party, but this does has world wide implications and I felt I needed to mention it.
> I am feeling a bit better today. We had some new snow overnight and the plows are out and about. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't change although people do think I am 'weird' sometimes. I don't like things that match, I love loud colors, I hate following patterns but love learning techniques. lots of fun!
> ...


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this looks great five - will have to experiment.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> This was in my inbox this morning and I thought I would share it with you all.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cable Stripe Pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow bev - thanks so much for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon. we love having lots of people in the conversation - makes it much more interesting. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

after shoveling that much snow the soup should taste really good - let us know what you think of it.

sam



BevBaudo said:


> Am putting the enchilada crockpot soup on to cook. Luckily, I already had all the ingredients and since we are still digging out from the snow, this will be the perfect opportunity to try it. We only got 18 inches, but a 40 min drive east, they received 30 inches. Looks like we squeeked by on that one - if you can call 18 inches of heavy snow "squeeking by". LOL, LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - can we have a picture?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Going out to buy sock yarn today, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> See you guys later. With my new yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I've been called weird all my life. Heh. And I don't care! I say I may be weird, but I rarely get bored! I've tried sewing, quilting, drawing, painting, cross stitch, stained glass, ceramics, carving (terrible at that, ha!), sculpting, um...I guess writing counts, too...I'm sure there are other things I forgot about!
> ...


Ah, you jogged my memory! Flower arranging (took a class when we lived in NJ), candlemaking, plaster molding/painting, soapmaking (how could I forget that?! I only use soap I made), plastic canvas, gourd crafts--oh, and cake decorating--now, I won't say I was *good* at all those things, but hey, at least I can say I tried. :XD: Lately I stick to fiber crafts mainly, but it's good to have options just in case!

And yeah, I'm pretty sure I'd have been in the coat with wraparound sleeves a long time ago were it not for crafts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - you just tickle me to pieces - well then - let's be exact - 598 years - i mean it rounds off to 600. lol.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The last time it happened was over 600 years ago.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he felt it would not work well on my xp system. the reviews were really mixed on the subject of how it worked. i'll talk to him somemore about it when i see him.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> 
> Poledra the gloves turned out great! In the previous picture I could't tell there were cables;just saw it as slanted stitches. Hope you'll share the pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

many times when you download something like that it will gum up the works - slow you computer - make it do strange things. it might also use a lot of memory. it's good to read the reviews and see what the concensus is. then decide whether you want to download it or not.

sam

you can goodle it and get a lot of information on it also.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they too cute - that is why i have a queen size bed - used to have a king size but this bedroom would not support one.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, and all you other nite owls, here is one for you. My lil dog starts asking me this at 10pm!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - i just may try that before i frog.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have a question here - i have started another wingspan - i knit ten full rows - then i was going to do the latvian twist to make a ruffle along the edge before i started the short row sections. i have tried three or four times and am not pleased with the way it looks - either that or i am not doing it right even though i was watching the tutorial while i did it. oh well. what i want to know is how am i going to get a ruffle along the edge. i had thought about k2tog the entire length and then kfb on the row back thinking this might give me a ruffle.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can we have a picture of the new yarn patches?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Home and have new yarn, went over board, but happy, will be starting to make socks, for the first time, :wink: wish me luck. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your sock turned out so well katgo - love the yarn color - anxious to see the pair.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Finished my first sock from Zoe's workshop! Trixie likes it, but wonders what happened to the lovely yarn she played with lol.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> ooh - can we have a picture?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


As soon as I figure out how LOl LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmmm!

sam


jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > SamI have a question for you. You said your tech guy said not to install adblockplus. Did he say why?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jean Jacket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thats a good one five - and thanks for the compliment. wish i felt as "hot" lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bread making was/is one of the things I love doing, don't do it as much sense my sister died. I still I do it some times. Yum hot beard :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's one fancy jean jacket. love the heart.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Jean Jacket


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Jean Jacket


My my, that is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately I had not broken any bones Lurker. I had to have my thumb joint reconstructed. Doctor removed a bone and harvested a tendon from my arm, rolled up the tendon and used it to make a "soft" bone that they put in the place the real bone had been removed from. Fascinating what they can do now. How ridiculous for Mwyffanwy's teacher to be angry with her because her arm was still in pain. Unfortunate but it probably was best she didn't continue lessons with that person.

Have you been able to talk to Fale the past few days? I was so happy to ready you had "found" extra money toward your trip to see him in September. Is he still coming for a visit in April?

Sorry to hear the cast is still needed for knitting, I have managed to forget just what it was you broke. my eldest broke her arm at 11-don't recall how, but she was playing violin [learning violin ] at the time. When the cast was removed her [young] teacher got angry with her because she said her arm was still painful- knowing Mwyffanwy it would have had to have been very painful- unfortunately because of this clash, Mwyffanwy refused to take any more lessons, although she could still read the music, and later accompanied herself on the piano, when she was learning singing.
I do hope it does not take too long to get back to normal![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OOpsie Gwenie disease....

Did mean to say I got the sock yarn I ordered from DBNY.com today. As soon as I can get computer issues fixed I'llm post a picture. Really pleased with the yarn and the price.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think he felt it would not work well on my xp system. the reviews were really mixed on the subject of how it worked. i'll talk to him somemore about it when i see him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am going to have to delete it too. I can't get stuff online because adbloc interferes. Looking for some Christmas crochet patterns to do a workshop here and I couldn't get a lot of them. Finally figured that this is why when I used google and got them just fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!

Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thanks for the input. Since I installed it I have had a few other issues occur so I just now uninstalled it. SO what it there are ads. I can ignore them.



thewren said:


> many times when you download something like that it will gum up the works - slow you computer - make it do strange things. it might also use a lot of memory. it's good to read the reviews and see what the concensus is. then decide whether you want to download it or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the jacket and you just gave me an idea for my jean jacket!



Pontuf said:


> Jean Jacket


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't tried the adbloc--my computer's old, and it slows down with every new thing, it seems. I've learned to tune out the ads.

Rookie, looks like he's putting all those parts to good use! It is wonderful to see them developing. My GS (not quite 2) talks a bit to me on the phone now--I still don't understand most of what he says, but I love to hear it anyway!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! I"M a MAN!!!!! ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your GS is so enthralled with his gift; how cut he is. I love that track too. Never seen one that attaches to the wall; quite ingenious. 
]


RookieRetiree said:


> I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> 
> Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> 
> Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


Way cool racetrack! My middle gs is 4 also. Such a fun age.

I hope it will work out for DD. My SIL was from Long Island, and they were separated for about a year or year and a half after he graduated from college, but he eventually moved down here to be with her. Ain't love wonderful!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the socks being done and the gloves. Maybe later this year I will have time to try socks. I finished my shawl, am finishing the ruffle for moms, and working on a cowl. Will post pictures after.blocking is done. Agnes sorry about your computer problems, DH broke down today and got us a.New tower/hard drive, oldest DS is hooking up ans transferring info. Will be nice.to be on regular computer instead of just kindle. Zoe, glad that you feeling better. AZ hope that you feel.better soon. How is DH doing? Julie glad you found extra money to put aside. Gwenie, your wrist/thumb.still needs support apparently, take it slow. Sorry if missed anyone, not intentional. Marianne am thinking of you ans keeping you in my prayers.a well as JoeP. Daralene how are.you doing dear? Has the dizziness and swelling gone.away? Hugs and prayers to.everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the socks being done and the gloves. Maybe later this year I will have time to try socks. I finished my shawl, am finishing the ruffle for moms, and working on a cowl. Will post pictures after.blocking is done. Agnes sorry about your computer problems, DH broke down today and got us a.New tower/hard drive, oldest DS is hooking up ans transferring info. Will be nice.to be on regular computer instead of just kindle. Zoe, glad that you feeling better. AZ hope that you feel.better soon. How is DH doing? Julie glad you found extra money to put aside. Gwenie, your wrist/thumb.still needs support apparently, take it slow. Sorry if missed anyone, not intentional. Marianne am thinking of you ans keeping you in my prayers.a well as JoeP. Daralene how are.you doing dear? Has the dizziness and swelling gone.away? Hugs and prayers to.everyone!


Dear Pup lover, so good to hear of the new computer! It makes a difference to have a bigger system- and really good you are having the old info transferred it is good to have a computer geek around! I won't be able to get much aside this week- but I am hoping to from next fortnight! I have a swap I am obliged to send, and my parcel for the family in Christchurch cost me $9- but after the recent experiences of parcels going missing- I am not prepared to send without it being tracked. Courier would have cost $17 in comparison!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear everyone, just thought I would mention I have heard from Agnescr- today- she is having problems posting, which is why we have not heard from her the last few days. She sends greetings to everyone- she can still read KP- just unable to post!
> ...


my pleasure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ sorry to hear you and DH and not feeling well again. Take care of yourselves. I do so enjoy your postings.

Angora haven't seen you today; hope all is well and that you are just filled with joy and busy.

Marianne you are still in my prayers. Keep healing dear.

Zoe, I meant to ask in earlier post how you Dad is fairing? I know this is a difficult time for you. Stay warm and positive.

PupLover you're sound so good. May your healing continue to be swift and complete.

If I've missed anyone please know I life all up in prayer and not mentioning you by name has been unintentional.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> 
> Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


What a splendid game. 
Just spoken with Fale! 
Forgot to mention I had a half hour long conversation with the 3 year old DGS last night.- it is really great that he remembers me- he was talking of how I had come to see him at his birthday- and was telling me about the book he was reading, that I had given him- this is the 'Bad tempered lady bug' he likes how the pages get bigger and bigger. We talked about Thomas the Tank Engine, after I finally figured out why he was talking of a pink truck- I think that may be Clarabelle. A lot of my conversation was just re-inforcing what I could understand, and waiting until he was ready to talk again. I think Nana's are rather privileged people!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

didn't sleep at all last night..guess it's time to join a sleep study - has anyone ever done this? Can you fill me into what I might expect? Is it worth the time and tension?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> 
> Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


Love the race track, I will have to look into that for the grandsons they would have so much fun with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a splendid game. 
Just spoken with Fale! 
Forgot to mention I had a half hour long conversation with the 3 year old DGS last night.- it is really great that he remembers me- he was talking of how I had come to see him at his birthday- and was telling me about the book he was reading, that I had given him- this is the 'Bad tempered lady bug' he likes how the pages get bigger and bigger. We talked about Thomas the Tank Engine, after I finally figured out why he was talking of a pink truck- I think that may be Clarabelle. A lot of my conversation was just re-inforcing what I could understand, and waiting until he was ready to talk again. I think Nana's are rather privileged people![/quote]

Good to hear you got to talk with Fale again. HOw nice to talk with the grandson, it is so nice when they remember things and want to talk. Nana's are truly privileged people. :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [Sorry to hear the cast is still needed for knitting, I have managed to forget just what it was you broke. my eldest broke her arm at 11-don't recall how, but she was playing violin [learning violin ] at the time. When the cast was removed her [young] teacher got angry with her because she said her arm was still painful- knowing Mwyffanwy it would have had to have been very painful- unfortunately because of this clash, Mwyffanwy refused to take any more lessons, although she could still read the music, and later accompanied herself on the piano, when she was learning singing.
> ...


That was why I had them at the school I did- it was a Waldorf School, and I contributed what I could afford, and as the children grew older I spent several days a week in fund raising activities, and then reclaimed a bathtub full of clay, which had defeated the Art Teacher- I was rather proud of that effort- then I went on to teach Handwork with the 6 to 10 year olds. Ending up a sole teacher with two classes- two afternoons each per week- we were largely working on cross stitching. I was absolutely delighted years later when I met up with one young man, who had had a very tough time with his stitching, but between us we had finished his pencil case, and he showed me how this was a still cherished possession! 
The Waldorf system concentrates much more on music, painting, and eurythmy [related to dance] than the children could ever have had at a State School.
It was always a bone of contention for the ex though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Jean Jacket


That looks so good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker,
My two granddaughters go to Waldorf school also. They learn so much and are both capable of cooking a meal at 10 and 13 and have been for several years.

Bad night with GERD from Aleve, then got up almost in tears with hip and knee arthritis. But stayed up and kept moving and by golly was able to do Zumba class and walk dogs an hour. Nice and sunny low 50's but wind 15 mph from the north made me bundle up well.

For FM, I think it's cold sea air. My friend, who also has fm, and I felt wonderful on Maui.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately I had not broken any bones Lurker. I had to have my thumb joint reconstructed. Doctor removed a bone and harvested a tendon from my arm, rolled up the tendon and used it to make a "soft" bone that they put in the place the real bone had been removed from. Fascinating what they can do now. How ridiculous for Mwyffanwy's teacher to be angry with her because her arm was still in pain. Unfortunate but it probably was best she didn't continue lessons with that person.
> 
> Have you been able to talk to Fale the past few days? I was so happy to ready you had "found" extra money toward your trip to see him in September. Is he still coming for a visit in April?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Isn't it amazing what they can do now a days!

I spoke to Fale about half an hour ago. He does tend to muddle which country he is in- but he was happy, and it certainly helps me being able to talk on a more regular basis!
Words can barely describe how I felt when I discovered my mistake! and thank goodness it was in a positive direction!
I am not sure about April- I forgot to ask Lupe when last we spoke. Maybe I could call her tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker,
> My two granddaughters go to Waldorf school also. They learn so much and are both capable of cooking a meal at 10 and 13 and have been for several years.
> 
> Bad night with GERD from Aleve, then got up almost in tears with hip and knee arthritis. But stayed up and kept moving and by golly was able to do Zumba class and walk dogs an hour. Nice and sunny low 50's but wind 15 mph from the north made me bundle up well.
> ...


Where abouts is the School, Sassafras? i think they may be some distance from you? I was interested to notice when I was visiting that the keyboard I had bought for DGD years ago, was in the sitting room- stashed- but it would not be there if it were never used. Bronwen has inherited her Dad's amusia to some extent so she was never a musician- but she did ballet for years, and then some jazz and modern dance. Dgd is acknowledged as a drop out from Ballet! But loves horses and dogs, hence the puppy themed cake she had recently.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie! 

I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one.  couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job. 

Here is another wall hanging promised i would post my work every once in awhile. These are quilted chickadees. gif for my grand daughter's teacher. 

hope you like them. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well thanks for the input. Since I installed it I have had a few other issues occur so I just now uninstalled it. SO what it there are ads. I can ignore them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I do- just ignore them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is quite the race track.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I was gone all day yesterday for the birthday party - GS is now 4. Everyone brought a portion of this hot wheels race way that connected to the dining room wall - so with the four separate sections, it became quite a race track....he loves it!!
> 
> Met DD's boyfriend and he seems really nice - don't know how it will work with him being in Rockford and she and Bryce being in the Chicago area - but not for me to worry about; I take on enough worry as it is. very good day!! I'll have to bring the Cat in the hat - I can Do that game with me to Sam's place as entertainment around the fire. Our family reunion is over June 21st, but would be open to any other time - if anyone wants to get this far, I can drive us the rest of the way to Sam's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few more of I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .


 :shock: i just gotta jump in here and tell you, i have many artist friends, i have always dabbled and helped hang shows and have always painted in my crafts, on whatever i chose and you are up there my dear with some of the best artzie fartzie i have ever seen. your work is stunning. i am just awe struck by the poppy quilt. i am humbled by your talents. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ sorry to hear you and DH and not feeling well again. Take care of yourselves. I do so enjoy your postings.
> 
> Angora haven't seen you today; hope all is well and that you are just filled with joy and busy.
> 
> ...


May I second those thoughts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pup lover - hope the new tower solves all your computer problems.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love the socks being done and the gloves. Maybe later this year I will have time to try socks. I finished my shawl, am finishing the ruffle for moms, and working on a cowl. Will post pictures after.blocking is done. Agnes sorry about your computer problems, DH broke down today and got us a.New tower/hard drive, oldest DS is hooking up ans transferring info. Will be nice.to be on regular computer instead of just kindle. Zoe, glad that you feeling better. AZ hope that you feel.better soon. How is DH doing? Julie glad you found extra money to put aside. Gwenie, your wrist/thumb.still needs support apparently, take it slow. Sorry if missed anyone, not intentional. Marianne am thinking of you ans keeping you in my prayers.a well as JoeP. Daralene how are.you doing dear? Has the dizziness and swelling gone.away? Hugs and prayers to.everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely shirley - such detail.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie!
> 
> I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one. couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to have a little wheel and jeopardy time. see you later.

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > here are a few more of I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .
> ...


Designer, this is just how I feel; My DM & my DS were both art teachers, so I've seen some pretty good stuff, but you are way up the top. Keep 'em coming.

Tessa


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> [That was why I had them at the school I did- it was a Waldorf School, and I contributed what I could afford, and as the children grew older I spent several days a week in fund raising activities, and then reclaimed a bathtub full of clay, which had defeated the Art Teacher- I was rather proud of that effort- then I went on to teach Handwork with the 6 to 10 year olds. Ending up a sole teacher with two classes- two afternoons each per week- we were largely working on cross stitching. I was absolutely delighted years later when I met up with one young man, who had had a very tough time with his stitching, but between us we had finished his pencil case, and he showed me how this was a still cherished possession!
> The Waldorf system concentrates much more on music, painting, and eurythmy [related to dance] than the children could ever have had at a State School.
> It was always a bone of contention for the ex though.


I love learning about you! You are a wonderful, creative woman. I am honored to know you.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker,
> My two granddaughters go to Waldorf school also. They learn so much and are both capable of cooking a meal at 10 and 13 and have been for several years.
> 
> Bad night with GERD from Aleve, then got up almost in tears with hip and knee arthritis. But stayed up and kept moving and by golly was able to do Zumba class and walk dogs an hour. Nice and sunny low 50's but wind 15 mph from the north made me bundle up well.
> ...


I'm so sorry about your bad night. I hope things are better tonight. I'm amazed that you can do Zumba. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie!
> 
> I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one. couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job.
> 
> ...


Oh my! How absolutely breathtaking! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie!
> 
> I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one. couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job.
> 
> ...


It does make such a difference, Shirley. On my new plan I can talk to 28 different countries for up to three hours at a time- for a fixed rate.

Your wall hangings are such a delight- I am copying them and sending them to my daughter in Christchurch, not that she has much time with work, and family, but she is a gifted quilter herself, and has commented on how she likes to see what you have made.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > here are a few more of I took some new photos so they should be a decent size .
> ...


Oh, thank you so much. I have hardly looked at my quilted work for 2 years. My son who had very big problems , loved my work so much and when we lost him to esophagael cancer I lost heart to do them and came back to knitting. I have just recently (thanks to all the people here, started to look at them again and show them to this group. My husband saw some on the last page when I showed the last group, when the post was on the computer and he came into the room and he said 'Thank heavens you are showing your work again- how great! so thanks to you all. It has been a big hurdle for me which I didn't discuss with anyone. I decided to use them for my avatars over Christmas and I am so thankful for all your kind remarks. You are all healing me. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [That was why I had them at the school I did- it was a Waldorf School, and I contributed what I could afford, and as the children grew older I spent several days a week in fund raising activities, and then reclaimed a bathtub full of clay, which had defeated the Art Teacher- I was rather proud of that effort- then I went on to teach Handwork with the 6 to 10 year olds. Ending up a sole teacher with two classes- two afternoons each per week- we were largely working on cross stitching. I was absolutely delighted years later when I met up with one young man, who had had a very tough time with his stitching, but between us we had finished his pencil case, and he showed me how this was a still cherished possession!
> ...


Why thank you Kathy! i am enjoying getting to know you a little better!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Posting a pic of the superwash merino that I bought at WEBS last week. The name Painted Desert caught my eye. Not sure if that is the name of tbe company or the colors. Label is in my vehicle. Will have to check tomorrow. This is the wingspan shawl. Finally got through the next to last chart for the Ashton. Struggled with the countries with that chart, dropped stitches and such. But I did it. Now to done the last 17 rows and bind off. Any ideas on how I should done the bind off?
> ...


I just have one triangle done. Cast on 140 sts. The directions call for 90. I hope it will been a nice size. I will posted a pic when finished.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie!
> 
> I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one. couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job.
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Oh, Sirley! I'm in tears! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker, the girls are in Napa, CA. Waldorf school is part of the school system there.
Sassafras


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just found a website that I had never seen before. They have the most gorgeous free patterns on there. The yarn prices are very good too, I think. Sock yarn is on sale right now for fantastic prices.

 Sorry, it is called DROPS Design www.garnstudio.com


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I just found a website that I had never seen before. They have the most gorgeous free patterns on there. The yarn prices are very good too, I think. Sock yarn is on sale right now for fantastic prices.
> 
> Sorry, it is called DROPS Design www.garnstudio.com


I love that site it is awesome, I have several patterns from there. My sister has made several of the socks, here thing to make this winter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I just found a website that I had never seen before. They have the most gorgeous free patterns on there. The yarn prices are very good too, I think. Sock yarn is on sale right now for fantastic prices.
> 
> Sorry, it is called DROPS Design www.garnstudio.com


drops yarn is the yarn I used for the colorful pair I posted a couple of days ago. beautiful yarn. very bright (the one I have)

lovely yarn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that we have another member who is going to teach a class for the workshops. Katgo716 is going to teach one of the Christmas crochet workshops (in the series) We are also going to feature the shrug from Poledra -and possibly Sorienna -- I am soo pleased! 

Gwen is also going to do a scarf + possibly another project for the Christmas series. I am excited. nice to see my friends in the workshops. Julie and Sam's workshops are coming up in the next while too. great support here. I thank you all- Gwen, Zoe, lurker2, daralene are taking lots of the classes, Darowil is teaching the fish hat soon too.

Gwen and daralene are having fun with the "lets have fun with color" workshop and dreamweaver,Gwen and zoe are taking the Surprise sweater, think there might be another couple of people too. great support everyone. We have over l600 subscribed members on the section now - not bad for 6 months. 

I am going to have to think about getting some help! We have a great tech lady - prismatic r who works full time but helps me now . She is such a help with people who are not really computer friendly - she helps anyone who needs it. 

By the way, for those who need information as to how to get around this forum, or their computers, she set up a Tech file on the main page of the workshop section. excellent information. 

well, I am going to work on the second sleeve of my New Delhi yarn from ranji.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, wonderful to find extra money, that always cheers up a day or week. 
Wonderful that you and Fale are communicating on a much more regular schedule, and I bet listening to the DGS was wonderful, they do ramble a bit at that age don't they, but they are so excited in it that it doesn't matter if we understand them or not, we just agree with everything. lol
Shirley, love the latest quilt, that is just gorgeous, I think it's my favorite so far, I can't wait to see the next ones. 
Well, I'm caught up, have a glass of wine, and my knitting so I'm going to watch James Bond, it's a Roger Moore one this time, and just relax. See you all later. 
Feel better everyone on the mend.


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

My sister did a sleep study a few years ago. She had to go to the facility and spend the night - with things attached to her head with what she called sticky stuff. Swore she never slept a wink all night. The staff laughed heartily at that. In the end, she got a machine with a hose attached that she had to sleep with at night. The hose fit over her nose - she said she felt like an elephant. It helped, because it was calibrated for her weight and the amount of problem she had. I don't remember how long she used it, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't as long as they wanted her to! If she has problems now, I haven't heard about it.

Nancy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and 

'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and
> 
> 'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


Oh wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and
> 
> 'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


You are awesome , such a gift I love your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker, the girls are in Napa, CA. Waldorf school is part of the school system there.
> Sassafras


We have 4 that I know of in various parts of the country. 2 in Auckland.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> didn't sleep at all last night..guess it's time to join a sleep study - has anyone ever done this? Can you fill me into what I might expect? Is it worth the time and tension?


I have done it twice. The first night you just sleep. Of course you are hooked up to all kinds of monitors. If you have sleep apnea you will go again and wear a cpap machine. You are hooked up to all of the monitors. They will know the level you need by the way your scans read. Mine was more drop in oxygen than stopping breathing a bunch of times. I hope as I lose weight, I won't have to wear the cpap, but I don't know yet. I don't know what else they do for other sleep problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, wonderful to find extra money, that always cheers up a day or week.
> Wonderful that you and Fale are communicating on a much more regular schedule, and I bet listening to the DGS was wonderful, they do ramble a bit at that age don't they, but they are so excited in it that it doesn't matter if we understand them or not, we just agree with everything. lol
> Shirley, love the latest quilt, that is just gorgeous, I think it's my favorite so far, I can't wait to see the next ones.
> Well, I'm caught up, have a glass of wine, and my knitting so I'm going to watch James Bond, it's a Roger Moore one this time, and just relax. See you all later.
> Feel better everyone on the mend.


That is so true about the little ones- as long as you can utter the right noises!
It is making such a difference speaking with Fale- I know he muddles where he is, forgets which day it is, and so on- but I know he cares about me, and that is what matters. Someone had told him I had 4 dogs- and he was a bit confused- but I reassured him it was only Rufus and Ringo, so he was happy again!

Hope you enjoy your relax with the movie and the glass of wine!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy. 

You will love this. I just got back from the Knitting Guild. Sam the man was there again and they say he is the life of the party. Over 300 members. The table I sat at was enthralled with the mosaic knitting that Donmaur is teaching me on her workshop. They all wanted to know how to do it and couldn't believe how easy it is. People thought it was so beautiful and this is with my yarn that I don't think shows off the 3-dimensional qualities of the yarn. Nice yarn, just not for this.

It' still a WIP but here is what a difference it makes in choosing your yarns. Donmaur's pattern was for 3 colors. The bottom is green for the "A" yarn, the middle is purple/pink for the "A" yarn and the top is beige/grey for the "A" yarn.

Oh yes, and I bought a square to make for an afghan. I thought I was paying for the yarn and the afghan would also be for charity. When I asked what charity it was for the lady explained to me that every person that does a square gets to put their name in the bowl and then the person's name that is drawn gets the whole afghan. Don't know who the lucky people are that get to put it together but wouldn't mind winning it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> 
> You will love this. I just got back from the Knitting Guild. Over 300 members. The table I sat at was enthralled with the mosaic knitting that Donmaur is teaching me on her workshop. They all wanted to know how to do it and couldn't believe how easy it is. People thought it was so beautiful and this is with my yarn that I don't think shows off the 3-dimensional qualities of the yarn.
> 
> ...


How lovely. I have been playing around with mosaic too it is rather fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> How lovely. I have been playing around with mosaic too it is rather fun.


I would like to see one of the books on Mosaic Knitting. Think Barbara Walker is the one that wrote, or perhaps even started this type of knitting?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> 
> You will love this. I just got back from the Knitting Guild. Sam the man was there again and they say he is the life of the party. Over 300 members. The table I sat at was enthralled with the mosaic knitting that Donmaur is teaching me on her workshop. They all wanted to know how to do it and couldn't believe how easy it is. People thought it was so beautiful and this is with my yarn that I don't think shows off the 3-dimensional qualities of the yarn. Nice yarn, just not for this.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I agree, I like the top one best too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> 
> You will love this. I just got back from the Knitting Guild. Over 300 members. The table I sat at was enthralled with the mosaic knitting that Donmaur is teaching me on her workshop. They all wanted to know how to do it and couldn't believe how easy it is. People thought it was so beautiful and this is with my yarn that I don't think shows off the 3-dimensional qualities of the yarn.
> 
> ...


I think I tend to agree that the top colourway looks the best!
I guess that is why we have not heard much from you today. 300 members wow!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, see you have been on the phone, sounds like with Fale and grandson, and have some extra money. Good day!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Four dogs, oh no. Yes, stick with the two. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > How lovely. I have been playing around with mosaic too it is rather fun.
> ...


I have only watched on Utube a couple of times. Seeing one of the books would be very nice indeed. I may have to look for one next time I am in town.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> ...


lol I love the new avatar!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I tend to agree that the top colourway looks the best!
> I guess that is why we have not heard much from you today. 300 members wow!!!!


Yes, when I have to do something at night I have to take a nap. Think I would have had to today whether I was doing something else or not. The had a presentation on felting and 3 other ladies with me are going to arrange to attend a nuno felting class.  Have been interested in that for a long time. I was so tired I really wanted to just stay home but I made myself go and I'm so glad I did. The room we hold the meeting in is an auditorium and huge. All the tables are filled and the speakers have to use a microphone. They had a screen up so that we could see what our speaker was talking about. So many people that I go back the next month and don't know who I met last month, but everyone is friendly. They also have a huge library so I returned my Elizabeth Zimmerman and Meg Swanson dvd's and got some books out and then perused the magazines and patterns that people bring in and they give them away. I always get them. Even got a Knit Simple and Vogue Magazine free. The KP workshop class has moved on to the sweater and I am still doing my mosaic knitting. :shock: At least it will stay on KP and I can do it at my pace. Then there's the surprise jacket but I will have to do that later. Just can't keep up with it all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> ...


Thanks, Nana Caren I am glad you like the ;poppy.- you might want to drop by the workshop on color - wonderful teacher and teacing intarsia, and many other different color techniques. lots of information there. really a good workshop.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


  Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks, Nana Caren I am glad you like the ;poppy.- you might want to drop by the workshop on color - wonderful teacher and teacing intarsia, and many other different color techniques. lots of information there. really a good workshop.


I might pop by no guarantees though. Right now I 'm working on a sweater from a pattern a friend gifted me,need to get it finished up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I'm a man!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I'm a man!


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I tend to agree that the top colourway looks the best!
> ...


that is just so amazing we would only get large numbers at an Annual General Meeting! The differences between NZ and the US are so much a matter of scale!!!!! But the good thing with Designers workshops is they will exist for as long as KP exists!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.

I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you all so much - you have warmed my heart with your acceptance of me and the workshops and my work. I feel so warm, and one of you now.
> 
> I will continue posting some pictures every once in awhile.
> 
> ...


Designer, I looked at all the pictures and the are all very nice. I signed up for some of the classes but have not started yet. Too many WIPs. But I am inspired by the pictures. Especially love the socks and the lace. I will try some of the classes later. Already have the yarn and needles. Wish I was retired, I would have more time to knit.
:-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.
> 
> I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!


Change can be very energising! Would we be able to see a pic. of the new style?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > How lovely. I have been playing around with mosaic too it is rather fun.
> ...


The mosaic knitting has been around for a long long long time and was just called two stranded knitting. It is basically the same as fair isle knitting. Barbara Walters was just the person who gave it a new name, that being mosaic knitting. The Nordic people have been using this technique for decades upon decades. Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.
> ...


I'll try to get one. I took a pic of myself, but it isn't very good. I'll have to get someone to take one for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


That sounds lovely! I am sure I used to have a delay on my camera- but I can't figure it out now! Otherwise you end up with the camera in the shot!!!!!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I tend to agree that the top colourway looks the best!
> ...


What is nuno felting?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------------------
The workshop has taught three techniques, Intarsia, mosaic and fairisle -- as three completely different techniques- donmaur (who I understand has visited the Tea Party) is amazing - she is teaching them how to do a knitted sweater and other larger projects, using one or more of the three main techniques she has taught. From what I understand, there are things about each of the techniques that are much the same, but they are all different} spend a lot of time on each of the workshops and the information there is outstanding. it is a wonderful workshop. Designer.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm a man!
> ...


lolol I haven't admitted it all day, but I am too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I wondered about that too- thanks for asking!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.
> 
> I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!


It's an adjustment for sure, but it's so easy! I had worn my hair short for years. I just had about 6 inches cut off mine. Was trying to grow it out so I could donate to locks of love, but just couldn't deal with it anymore. Mine's about chin length right now and it had been down to my shoulder blades in the back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


intarsia?

I recall seeing a pattern for plaid.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!

Rookie, it has already been touched on, but I've had four sleep studies. Sleep studies are done overnight, usually from 10 p.m. to about 5:30 a.m. There are others that are actually more like 18 or 24 hours. I have severe sleep apnea and tend to de-saturate (lose oxygen) even while awake. I wear a mask to sleep. My son-in-law has sleep apnea, as does my daughter, but she also has narcolepsy (that's the study that took 18-24 hours. That's just a tiny bit of information, but may help you decide, with your doctor, if a study is necessary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> 
> Rookie, it has already been touched on, but I've had four sleep studies. Sleep studies are done overnight, usually from 10 p.m. to about 5:30 a.m. There are others that are actually more like 18 or 24 hours. I have severe sleep apnea and tend to de-saturate (lose oxygen) even while awake. I wear a mask to sleep. My son-in-law has sleep apnea, as does my daughter, but she also has narcolepsy (that's the study that took 18-24 hours. That's just a tiny bit of information, but may help you decide, with your doctor, if a study is necessary.


My younger brother has the sleep apnoea seriously, and is in a study group for one of the companies making the machines- where ever he goes he has to be able to be hooked up at night. I think he said it leads to an over abundance of adrenalin in the body which is what causes so many of the other problems.
I am so sorry to hear you have this because I know how it has impacted on his life.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!


That is no good- hope you get a good night's rest!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> ...


Mine will lessen if I lose weight, but it's almost impossible to lose weight, if you don't get restorative sleep. In my case, I very rarely dream or achieve REM stage sleep. I am therefore tired all the time. It's not fun, but I do manage to hold a job, maintain my house (well, sort of, LOL), and above all, KNIT! The good news is that my daughter is a respiratory therapist, and works with the company that supplies the equipment I need. So, it's easy for me, and she gets paid (by insurance, not me) every time she comes to my house in her capacity as a therapist. It would be nice if she kicked back some of her fee to her mother, though!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cleaning up email on new computer and had this in my email today for Sam and all other peanut butter lovers. I have not tried this, so cannot say one way or another. 


PEANUT BUTTER PUDDIN CAKE
by The Southern Lady

Peanut Butter Puddin' CakeThis Peanut Butter Puddin' Cake is wonderful. If you like peanut butter, you will love this recipe. Just add a big scoop of ice cream for a real treat.
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup peanut butter (I used Jif extra crunchy)
1/2 cup milk (I used 2%)
2 tablespoons cooking oil (I used Canola)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup walnut pieces (could use any nut you like)
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups hot water

Mix together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt with a spoon. Add peanut butter, milk, oil and vanilla and mix well with spoon. Spray an 8 x 8 dish. Spread batter in bottom. Batter will be thick. Sprinkle nuts and chocolate chips over batter. Pour hot water on top. Do not mix again. (I just heat water to boiling in microwave). Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 45 minutes. You will be able to see peanut butter oozing out the top of the cake. Makes about 8 to 10 servings. Enjoy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


yes she taught a bit about plaid too- intarsia is a technique where you do fairly large blocks of color and you don't carry the color forward - you twist it and actually change the color from one to another making designs. Say you were doing an elephant -- you would twist the yarn to change the color from the background to the grey for the animal and if you were putting shadows in you would do the same with two different greys. You can do scenes and many different things. fairisle and mosaic you carry the yarn in the back in different ways I believe. Maybe Gwen or Angora can tell you more about them.

I have done scenes with intarsia but hope to do some things with the other two techniques in the near future.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

On another depressing frustrating note, last week our bank contacted us and let us know that someone was trying to debit .83 from our debit card. The bank says they do this first and if it goes through then they will do a larger amount. Since then I tried to log in to one of our credit cards to make a payment and it wouldnt let me in. I had to call the company and someone had changed the log in, password and our email address. that card has been cancelled and turned over to fraud protection. In going through emails I found an email from another account that has apparently been attempted to be accessed and it is locked up and we have to contact them to unlock it. We have not used this account for a couple of years so we will probably just cancel it. Thankfully I had set up all of the security questions on all of these accounts and as the hackers (or whatever they are)could not answer the security questions they only got some of our information. Please all of you set up your security questions on all internet accounts with things that people cannot find out about you. Mother's maiden name can be found as public information on anyone, it is not a secure piece of information. My oldest DS works for State Farm bank and they are not allowed to use that as an identifier of who you are when you call because anyone can get that information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


I have just been talking, with Alastair, my brother with the sleep apnoea, he mentioned that a good thing when you have the problem is to organise your pillow- a thin one under your shoulders, so that your head can fall back a little which allows the airways to open. There is apparently good sense in knowing whether you are a nose or a mouth breather, because you need the appropriate and different mask for the CPAP machine. In the normal population apparently 8 - 10% of us will have sleep apnoea, but of that number only 5 - 6% will need therapy. The machine that he uses transmits direct through the night to the company working on the development, but eventually it will interface directly with your hospital. Alastair knows all about the problem with weight- he says it is a vicious circle, that very little can be done about- no matter how one keeps up the fitness level. 
He was concerned to say it needs to be by prescription from your doctor- which I am sure you know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I have done a couple of jerseys for my older daughter in intarsia- so I am familiar with that and fair isle too- that I see as part of my heritage as a Scot- as also the lace knitting.
Plaid I have not done- but am sure it is a matter of just following the charts- My next jersey I will be working on is the aran style that I worked out for myself- but it was very definitely a learning process, and DGD grew too fast for me- I posted it on a tea party back in the days of Dave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> On another depressing frustrating note, last week our bank contacted us and let us know that someone was trying to debit .83 from our debit card. The bank says they do this first and if it goes through then they will do a larger amount. Since then I tried to log in to one of our credit cards to make a payment and it wouldnt let me in. I had to call the company and someone had changed the log in, password and our email address. that card has been cancelled and turned over to fraud protection. In going through emails I found an email from another account that has apparently been attempted to be accessed and it is locked up and we have to contact them to unlock it. We have not used this account for a couple of years so we will probably just cancel it. Thankfully I had set up all of the security questions on all of these accounts and as the hackers (or whatever they are)could not answer the security questions they only got some of our information. Please all of you set up your security questions on all internet accounts with things that people cannot find out about you. Mother's maiden name can be found as public information on anyone, it is not a secure piece of information. My oldest DS works for State Farm bank and they are not allowed to use that as an identifier of who you are when you call because anyone can get that information.


That sounds similar to what happened to Angora- when she was obliged to change her user name. I do hope you have got there in time! There are tricks with your password like using unusual punctuation, capitals in odd places and so on that make it much harder for the hacker- I try now to change my bank details regularly. Sometimes my security questions I have forgotten just how I wrote the answer so although I know the information I have given is correct I can still end up locked out. 
I do so hope you got to it in time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow and wow again. shirley - you never cease to amaze me. the sewing is just like brush strokes - the light and shadow are amazing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and
> 
> 'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok! well It is officiall. I will be getting a week vacation in March! My fingers are already itching to feel the needles and yarn again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice daralene - it would make a great sweater.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow Designer, what a fabulous Poppy.
> 
> You will love this. I just got back from the Knitting Guild. Sam the man was there again and they say he is the life of the party. Over 300 members. The table I sat at was enthralled with the mosaic knitting that Donmaur is teaching me on her workshop. They all wanted to know how to do it and couldn't believe how easy it is. People thought it was so beautiful and this is with my yarn that I don't think shows off the 3-dimensional qualities of the yarn. Nice yarn, just not for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok! well It is officiall. I will be getting a week vacation in March! My fingers are already itching to feel the needles and yarn again.


hahaha, choose your pattern and yarn and needles, then watch Doogie go for it! what are you liking to knit up? Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok! well It is officiall. I will be getting a week vacation in March! My fingers are already itching to feel the needles and yarn again.


Do let us know what you make! words will suffice given you don't do digital photography!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.
> 
> I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katgo - i hope a good nights sleep will put everything right by morning - see you tomorrow. healing energy coming your way also with wishes for a deep sleep healing.

sam



katgo716 said:


> Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops

sam



katgo716 said:


> Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good pup lover - thanks for sharing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Cleaning up email on new computer and had this in my email today for Sam and all other peanut butter lovers. I have not tried this, so cannot say one way or another.
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER PUDDIN CAKE


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I don't sleep on my back, but on my side, so that's not really an issue. Also my daughter, being the therapist, comes and reads my cpap quite often. Unfortunately, I've had trouble with the mask losing it's seal when my pressure ramps up. I few years ago, I had throat surgery to open up my airway, and it helped a little, but not a cure by any means. I've tried many, many masks, and will continue to try others. For now, if the mask stays on for four hours, I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bread making was/is one of the things I love doing, don't do it as much sense my sister died. I still I do it some times. Yum hot beard :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Sam's beard is very soft too! I know first hand!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Clear nail polish does work! I have used it on cheaper metals for costume earrings. It does wear off eventually and you have to reapply but it saves the ears and it is inexpensive.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> didn't sleep at all last night..guess it's time to join a sleep study - has anyone ever done this? Can you fill me into what I might expect? Is it worth the time and tension?


Hi I have a friend who downloaded an app for her mobile phone and it is to help you sleep. If you do not have a mobile that does that the audio bt Paul McKenna are very good and not that expensive to buy. He does all sorts of them for sleep, dieting, quitting smoking etc. might be worth looking into.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow, I have loved all your quilts but the poppy is spectacular x


Designer1234 said:


> here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and
> 
> 'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Julie I am so glad that things are working out a bit better for you now and you are managing to chat to Fale on a regular basis, hope you get to see him soon and spend some quality time together x


Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, wonderful to find extra money, that always cheers up a day or week.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Oh Julie I am so glad that things are working out a bit better for you now and you are managing to chat to Fale on a regular basis, hope you get to see him soon and spend some quality time together x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you Lyn! I am not sure exactly when he will be back- but it looks like it must be before June at the latest. I had a long talk with Lupe yesterday, which was good. There were quite a lot of things that she did not know, that I was able to tell her about. Fale's room is looking a bit like the proverbial 'bomb blast' because he tends to turn everything upside down when he is looking for what ever. one of these cooler mornings I must sort it out. The house tends to hold the heat- it is still 24C . and nearly 1 am. I am vaguely wondering about 'disappearing' a few surplus items- things that no longer fit! He is a great hoarder...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


I know Alastair also feels 4 hours is doing quite well- I don't think I have managed anywhere near that tonight. He was saying the pressure makes it very hard if you have a cough, or if you need to sneeze. Thinking of coughs, my catarrhal cold seems at last to be clearing up, it is so nice to be able to breath through the nose again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!


I was thinking mine was down due to bad weather last night. Glad it is back up and running this morning and not as long as last years crash. When one doesn't know the cause some worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

i am just wondering if anyone has any further news of Marianne- I seem to recall she has been forbidden to compute? One does wonder how she is faring?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok! well It is officiall. I will be getting a week vacation in March! My fingers are already itching to feel the needles and yarn again.


Yea for Doogie! We can tell that the excitement is building for your vacation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!
> ...


Morning, Caren! Think I may have something to drink, then really should try and rest a bit more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Morning, Caren! Think I may have something to drink, then really should try and rest a bit more.[/quote]

Morning, more snow and freezing rain here last night. It isn't too deep just enough of a bother to delay school again and need to be plowed out again. yes it would most likely be a good idea to rest some more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon Melyn, how are you today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning. Yesterday I thought I was still going to have to use mini cast when knitting but today it is fine so no more cast when knitting. YEAH! Having computer problems and tech support suppose to call by 8 a.m. so I'll be off for awhile. Have fun. Enjoy your cuppa.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Hope you are feeling better and that you will find the right thing to do for your dad.

Thanks for that info. Now I know I can get books on Nordic knitting. Hmmmm, I didn't know Barbara Walters was writing knitting books too??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> What is nuno felting?


Just saw this question so if it has been answered already, sorry. Look at the photos going down the R side of the page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuno_felting

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Nuno+felting&qpvt=Nuno+felting&FORM=IGRE


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


On my old camera I could never figure out how the delay worked, so I set up the camera, pressed the button and launched myself backwards to join the others before the flash went off! Not the most efficient system, but it produced some hysterical photos. I'll see if I can get one taken in York a couple of years ago to work. I love this photo because it never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> intarsia?
> 
> I recall seeing a pattern for plaid.


Check the workshop again. There are many more photos as we moved along. Instructions for Intarsia are later. Designer even let us have some of her drawings, including the hummingbird.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> On another depressing frustrating note, last week our bank contacted us and let us know that someone was trying to debit .83 from our debit card. The bank says they do this first and if it goes through then they will do a larger amount. Since then I tried to log in to one of our credit cards to make a payment and it wouldnt let me in. I had to call the company and someone had changed the log in, password and our email address. that card has been cancelled and turned over to fraud protection. In going through emails I found an email from another account that has apparently been attempted to be accessed and it is locked up and we have to contact them to unlock it. We have not used this account for a couple of years so we will probably just cancel it. Thankfully I had set up all of the security questions on all of these accounts and as the hackers (or whatever they are)could not answer the security questions they only got some of our information. Please all of you set up your security questions on all internet accounts with things that people cannot find out about you. Mother's maiden name can be found as public information on anyone, it is not a secure piece of information. My oldest DS works for State Farm bank and they are not allowed to use that as an identifier of who you are when you call because anyone can get that information.


This is what happened to me and why I don't want my name used on here and I became Angora. Thank goodness my bank called me when changes were coming from another country. So glad you caught it too. Sad that it happened but good that you caught it before bigger charges were made.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > On another depressing frustrating note, last week our bank contacted us and let us know that someone was trying to debit .83 from our debit card. The bank says they do this first and if it goes through then they will do a larger amount. Since then I tried to log in to one of our credit cards to make a payment and it wouldnt let me in. I had to call the company and someone had changed the log in, password and our email address. that card has been cancelled and turned over to fraud protection. In going through emails I found an email from another account that has apparently been attempted to be accessed and it is locked up and we have to contact them to unlock it. We have not used this account for a couple of years so we will probably just cancel it. Thankfully I had set up all of the security questions on all of these accounts and as the hackers (or whatever they are)could not answer the security questions they only got some of our information. Please all of you set up your security questions on all internet accounts with things that people cannot find out about you. Mother's maiden name can be found as public information on anyone, it is not a secure piece of information. My oldest DS works for State Farm bank and they are not allowed to use that as an identifier of who you are when you call because anyone can get that information.
> ...


The strange thing is that one of the credit cards we had this also happened to my mom just two weeks ago, so is it this company? Have they had an issue and haven't mentioned it or are they unaware.of.it yet? Scarey and im not sure what the answer is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> On my old camera I could never figure out how the delay worked, so I set up the camera, pressed the button and launched myself backwards to join the others before the flash went off! Not the most efficient system, but it produced some hysterical photos. I'll see if I can get one taken in York a couple of years ago to work. I love this photo because it never fails to make me smile.


Love the photo Kate. I imagine that is you center front if you were running back to get in the photo. Looks like you were having loads of fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Yes and we noticed on our bank statement that an auto payment was deducted twice. It was immediately credited but why was it twice, the company or the bank. Think they caught Gwenie's disease. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Glad you are able to talk to Fale Julie!
> 
> I am weary - big big class started yesterday nearly 70 people. the Surprise jacket. it is going to be a good one. couple of our friends from TP are taking the class. The teachers are excellent - so is donmaurs Color class. Angora? where are you? haven't seen you posting much. i saw your little bag. good job.
> 
> ...


Beautiful...can not choose a favorite because all of your quilts are special!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the thread painted poppy from the poppy scene which I posted the other day. It shows the thread painting. you lower the feed dogs, and put on a free motion foot and
> 
> 'paint ' with thread. moving the fabric back and forth in the right direction to make it look like a painting . wonderful fun.


I would drive myself crazy trying to do that. It's so lovely!
Everything you show makes me realize how very talented you are. And very giving since you started all these workshops for us!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day to all, have my coffee and I'm ready to start my day, pray all are well and are looking forward to a new day  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: reading now,


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Caren, I am not too good at the moment, what started as a head cold has turned into a nasty beast and is making its way to my chest and has developed a bad cough. Once I start coughing I cant stop especially at night so am not sleeping well either, I am wrapping myself up well and dosing myself up with lemsip and so far have spent most of the day on the sofa covered in a blanket sleeping. Every time I wake up I pop on here to see whats going on lol


NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Melyn, how are you today?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone......I thought oh NO......first I cant post now I cant even get into KP,but seems things have resolved themselves.......gremlins in the works...Hope you are all safe and recovering,and no more mishaps,must have missed the postings with Designers quilts so will have to go back through all the posts
to see if I can find them, take care and enjoy the rest of your day x :thumbup: :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!


Sure hope you feel better this morning!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok! well It is officiall. I will be getting a week vacation in March! My fingers are already itching to feel the needles and yarn again.


So good to hear from you, Doogie...I know you're looking forward to relaxing with needles and yarn!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!
> ...


Katgo;hope you feel better, a good nights sleep will help I pray.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Caren, I am not too good at the moment, what started as a head cold has turned into a nasty beast and is making its way to my chest and has developed a bad cough. Once I start coughing I cant stop especially at night so am not sleeping well either, I am wrapping myself up well and dosing myself up with lemsip and so far have spent most of the day on the sofa covered in a blanket sleeping. Every time I wake up I pop on here to see whats going on lol
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Seems like everyone is catching the same thing. When we were in London Dave gave lemsip to Grant and Nix it worked great. We bought some to bring home with us. Hope you are feeling better soon. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I've also used clear nail polish..especially on the metal parts of a leather watch band....anything that coats the metal works. And the polish is much handier on the band than vaseline would be!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI Everyone: Craftsy is offering a free class on beginning Enterlac on Friday. Two times offered.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Caren, I am not too good at the moment, what started as a head cold has turned into a nasty beast and is making its way to my chest and has developed a bad cough. Once I start coughing I cant stop especially at night so am not sleeping well either, I am wrapping myself up well and dosing myself up with lemsip and so far have spent most of the day on the sofa covered in a blanket sleeping. Every time I wake up I pop on here to see whats going on lol
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


So sorry you have a nasty beast of a cold!! And a persistent cough is very tiring even if you can sleep. Please take care and keep warm!! Thinking of you!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana. - I was just thinking of Dave yesterday. Have you heard from him lately? How is he? Is he still knitting egg cozies?

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Caren, I am not too good at the moment, what started as a head cold has turned into a nasty beast and is making its way to my chest and has developed a bad cough. Once I start coughing I cant stop especially at night so am not sleeping well either, I am wrapping myself up well and dosing myself up with lemsip and so far have spent most of the day on the sofa covered in a blanket sleeping. Every time I wake up I pop on here to see whats going on lol
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Melyn and Julie hope you are both feeling much better today,


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dylanfan said:


> My sister did a sleep study a few years ago. Nancy


about 20 yrs ago, my husband went for a sleep study at my insistance to the dr. his snoring was horrific and moved and jerked all night, come to find out he had a bad case of sleep apnea. uses one of the c-pap machine now for all these yrs. they recorded all the zillion times he stopped breathing in a hr. so go its very important to all your vital organs that you breath good at night, a sign of apnea, falls asleep if not engaged in conversation, (quickly), jerks, snorts all through the nite. forget how it looks, take care of yourself.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am caught up. I do feel like I may have missed some pages, but I am at least getting the gist of what's going on.
> ...


I wear my hair really short, too. So easy to take care of! I've been so busy, I haven't had mine cut in 2 months - then my friend, who has cut my hair for almost 40 years, called to say that she has retired. I have an appointment with her daughter on Sat. When I called her, I told her to have the hedge clippers ready because I'm pretty sure I have a bush growing on top of my head! Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon everyone......I thought oh NO......first I cant post now I cant even get into KP,but seems things have resolved themselves.......gremlins in the works...Hope you are all safe and recovering,and no more mishaps,must have missed the postings with Designers quilts so will have to go back through all the posts
> to see if I can find them, take care and enjoy the rest of your day x :thumbup: :-D


Agnes, when I am looking for a posting by another, I find it helpful to check out their postings, which you can get, by clicking on their user name, when it shows up with the avatar.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> On another depressing frustrating note, last week our bank contacted us and let us know that someone was trying to debit .83 from our debit card. The bank says they do this first and if it goes through then they will do a larger amount. Since then I tried to log in to one of our credit cards to make a payment and it wouldnt let me in. I had to call the company and someone had changed the log in, password and our email address. that card has been cancelled and turned over to fraud protection. In going through emails I found an email from another account that has apparently been attempted to be accessed and it is locked up and we have to contact them to unlock it. We have not used this account for a couple of years so we will probably just cancel it. Thankfully I had set up all of the security questions on all of these accounts and as the hackers (or whatever they are)could not answer the security questions they only got some of our information. Please all of you set up your security questions on all internet accounts with things that people cannot find out about you. Mother's maiden name can be found as public information on anyone, it is not a secure piece of information. My oldest DS works for State Farm bank and they are not allowed to use that as an identifier of who you are when you call because anyone can get that information.


Oh my! I'm sorry about your problem. Thanks for the advice. Good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Melyn and Julie hope you are both feeling much better today,


Thanks, Charlotte! my cold is drying up at last- it is so nice to be able to breath properly, and not to be coughing so much! Hi Pontuf!

Sorry to hear of how Melyn is suffering, one can feel so poorly!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i everyone, gonna jump on here before i start my day. 
kate, i love the pic with your friends, cherish it, my 3 closest friends and i always had pics made together, we have known one another since 5th grade, (a few yrs ago)  i especially cherish those now, since one has passed on at a early age. so keep snapping the pics.
melyn maybe you should get yourself looked at by a dr. i did the same thing, ran fever for 4 days, coughed my head off, was getting no better, thought i better get this seen about before it gets into broncitis, oops. waited to late, but after over a wk of antibiotics 2x daily i am on the mend. some things you need help with. take care of yourself
oh my i have one very needy cat this morning, usually scout could care less about interacting with us humans, just loves to torment maddi the snorkie pup, with her presence. it drives maddi nuts for scout to lay stretched out in front of a door, you have to step over and she is a tall and long cat. maddi gets up her nerve to do the dash and bark but then when scout troubles herself to be bothered she puts her on the move and then the drama begins, funny to watch. harper the other cat, is the sweetie pie, she is maddies bud,she is short, long haired yellow, scout is a grey striped tabby.totally diff. personalities, anyhoo scout is all over me wanting no demanding a head rubbing, and she gets pushy too. 
gotta go, dad is having a proceedure done this morn, a biopsie from a lung, the dr.said the xray looks worse, don't know if its just the spot they are looking at or the pneumonia is not resolving. pray for dad, 87 yrs old and 40% total lung capasity, so anything to do with his air is serious. everyone have a good day. marianne still giving you air time with the lord along with many others.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!


I guess that must have been after I went to bed last night. I'm glad things are back up!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of coughs, my catarrhal cold seems at last to be clearing up, it is so nice to be able to breath through the nose again!


Did you get your prescription? So glad to hear that you are beginning to feel better!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Melyn and Julie hope you are both feeling much better today,
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning. Yesterday I thought I was still going to have to use mini cast when knitting but today it is fine so no more cast when knitting. YEAH! Having computer problems and tech support suppose to call by 8 a.m. so I'll be off for awhile. Have fun. Enjoy your cuppa.


Yay! So happy about not needing the cast. Hope the computer issues work themselves out.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > What is nuno felting?
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have a pattern for a felted purse, so I am very interested in the topic right now.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi Caren, I am not too good at the moment, what started as a head cold has turned into a nasty beast and is making its way to my chest and has developed a bad cough. Once I start coughing I cant stop especially at night so am not sleeping well either, I am wrapping myself up well and dosing myself up with lemsip and so far have spent most of the day on the sofa covered in a blanket sleeping. Every time I wake up I pop on here to see whats going on lol
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Feel better! Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of coughs, my catarrhal cold seems at last to be clearing up, it is so nice to be able to breath through the nose again!
> ...


I will be discussing with the doctor on Thursday- bit silly to take the antibotic if I am getting better!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm off for the night. I'm just not feeling all that well. I'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope you have and great day or night wherever you are!
> ...


It's just Fibro flare, nothing really wrong. I hope it won't be bad tomorrow. I want to go to my new knitting group.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Clear nail polish does work! I have used it on cheaper metals for costume earrings. It does wear off eventually and you have to reapply but it saves the ears and it is inexpensive.
> ...


Thanks, I will remember that too!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> i everyone, gonna jump on here before i start my day.
> kate, i love the pic with your friends, cherish it, my 3 closest friends and i always had pics made together, we have known one another since 5th grade, (a few yrs ago)  i especially cherish those now, since one has passed on at a early age. so keep snapping the pics.
> melyn maybe you should get yourself looked at by a dr. i did the same thing, ran fever for 4 days, coughed my head off, was getting no better, thought i better get this seen about before it gets into broncitis, oops. waited to late, but after over a wk of antibiotics 2x daily i am on the mend. some things you need help with. take care of yourself
> oh my i have one very needy cat this morning, usually scout could care less about interacting with us humans, just loves to torment maddi the snorkie pup, with her presence. it drives maddi nuts for scout to lay stretched out in front of a door, you have to step over and she is a tall and long cat. maddi gets up her nerve to do the dash and bark but then when scout troubles herself to be bothered she puts her on the move and then the drama begins, funny to watch. harper the other cat, is the sweetie pie, she is maddies bud,she is short, long haired yellow, scout is a grey striped tabby.totally diff. personalities, anyhoo scout is all over me wanting no demanding a head rubbing, and she gets pushy too.
> gotta go, dad is having a proceedure done this morn, a biopsie from a lung, the dr.said the xray looks worse, don't know if its just the spot they are looking at or the pneumonia is not resolving. pray for dad, 87 yrs old and 40% total lung capasity, so anything to do with his air is serious. everyone have a good day. marianne still giving you air time with the lord along with many others.


My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Southern Gal - I hope your Dad gets better.

I'm just popping in here to say hi. Work is keeping me scrambling (huzzah for me).

It's raining here again which should help me focus on work. We have sleet/snow in the forecast for Friday evening; I'm hoping that it happens & I get to see it & that it's the last of the winter weather.

I had to frog that blue sock; I couldn't get it over my foot because it's not big around enough. (arrrggghhh...) I know that I will eventuall figure out a pattern that works for me, but boy is it aggravating in the meantime.

I will work on my other knitting projects to ease the frustration level.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!


I was too Julie. It wasn't until I realized that I could open all my other email (after trying forever to open the TP) that I gave up and then when I was done it was up and running again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone else was affected by KP going out of action yesterday? I see Admin has posted about it in the Main section. I was starting to wonder if I would ever get back in- Not sure if it was my system or what. Moments like that one feels an awfully long way from everybody. Thank goodness it was not as long as the 'crash' last year right as the KTP started!
> ...


Took me a while to figure that one too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i everyone, gonna jump on here before i start my day.
> kate, i love the pic with your friends, cherish it, my 3 closest friends and i always had pics made together, we have known one another since 5th grade, (a few yrs ago)  i especially cherish those now, since one has passed on at a early age. so keep snapping the pics.
> melyn maybe you should get yourself looked at by a dr. i did the same thing, ran fever for 4 days, coughed my head off, was getting no better, thought i better get this seen about before it gets into broncitis, oops. waited to late, but after over a wk of antibiotics 2x daily i am on the mend. some things you need help with. take care of yourself
> oh my i have one very needy cat this morning, usually scout could care less about interacting with us humans, just loves to torment maddi the snorkie pup, with her presence. it drives maddi nuts for scout to lay stretched out in front of a door, you have to step over and she is a tall and long cat. maddi gets up her nerve to do the dash and bark but then when scout troubles herself to be bothered she puts her on the move and then the drama begins, funny to watch. harper the other cat, is the sweetie pie, she is maddies bud,she is short, long haired yellow, scout is a grey striped tabby.totally diff. personalities, anyhoo scout is all over me wanting no demanding a head rubbing, and she gets pushy too.
> gotta go, dad is having a proceedure done this morn, a biopsie from a lung, the dr.said the xray looks worse, don't know if its just the spot they are looking at or the pneumonia is not resolving. pray for dad, 87 yrs old and 40% total lung capasity, so anything to do with his air is serious. everyone have a good day. marianne still giving you air time with the lord along with many others.


Hope all goes well with your dad SG.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thaks, I will c how I am tomorrow and then if need be give the Dr a ring. Hope everything goes well with your Dad, my prayers are with him lyn x


Southern Gal said:


> i everyone, gonna jump on here before i start my day.
> kate, i love the pic with your friends, cherish it, my 3 closest friends and i always had pics made together, we have known one another since 5th grade, (a few yrs ago)  i especially cherish those now, since one has passed on at a early age. so keep snapping the pics.
> melyn maybe you should get yourself looked at by a dr. i did the same thing, ran fever for 4 days, coughed my head off, was getting no better, thought i better get this seen about before it gets into broncitis, oops. waited to late, but after over a wk of antibiotics 2x daily i am on the mend. some things you need help with. take care of yourself
> oh my i have one very needy cat this morning, usually scout could care less about interacting with us humans, just loves to torment maddi the snorkie pup, with her presence. it drives maddi nuts for scout to lay stretched out in front of a door, you have to step over and she is a tall and long cat. maddi gets up her nerve to do the dash and bark but then when scout troubles herself to be bothered she puts her on the move and then the drama begins, funny to watch. harper the other cat, is the sweetie pie, she is maddies bud,she is short, long haired yellow, scout is a grey striped tabby.totally diff. personalities, anyhoo scout is all over me wanting no demanding a head rubbing, and she gets pushy too.
> gotta go, dad is having a proceedure done this morn, a biopsie from a lung, the dr.said the xray looks worse, don't know if its just the spot they are looking at or the pneumonia is not resolving. pray for dad, 87 yrs old and 40% total lung capasity, so anything to do with his air is serious. everyone have a good day. marianne still giving you air time with the lord along with many others.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers, mine are with all that need them, hope everyone feels better soon. I do hope Marrianne is OK has anyone heard from her lately? stay safe and well everyone hugs lyn x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There was a glitch on the Knitting Paradise in the techno department and that is why some had difficulties in opening and posting to the site. Administration had posted this in today's Latest Digest.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145974-1.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i everyone, gonna jump on here before i start my day.
> kate, i love the pic with your friends, cherish it, my 3 closest friends and i always had pics made together, we have known one another since 5th grade, (a few yrs ago)  i especially cherish those now, since one has passed on at a early age. so keep snapping the pics.
> melyn maybe you should get yourself looked at by a dr. i did the same thing, ran fever for 4 days, coughed my head off, was getting no better, thought i better get this seen about before it gets into broncitis, oops. waited to late, but after over a wk of antibiotics 2x daily i am on the mend. some things you need help with. take care of yourself
> oh my i have one very needy cat this morning, usually scout could care less about interacting with us humans, just loves to torment maddi the snorkie pup, with her presence. it drives maddi nuts for scout to lay stretched out in front of a door, you have to step over and she is a tall and long cat. maddi gets up her nerve to do the dash and bark but then when scout troubles herself to be bothered she puts her on the move and then the drama begins, funny to watch. harper the other cat, is the sweetie pie, she is maddies bud,she is short, long haired yellow, scout is a grey striped tabby.totally diff. personalities, anyhoo scout is all over me wanting no demanding a head rubbing, and she gets pushy too.
> gotta go, dad is having a proceedure done this morn, a biopsie from a lung, the dr.said the xray looks worse, don't know if its just the spot they are looking at or the pneumonia is not resolving. pray for dad, 87 yrs old and 40% total lung capasity, so anything to do with his air is serious. everyone have a good day. marianne still giving you air time with the lord along with many others.


Will definitely keep your dad in my prayers at the same time I'm praying for Marianne...wish we could hear how she's doing.
JuneK


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

*Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> *Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.


Thanks Silverowl for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Its Pancake Day!!!!!

1 1/4 cupsall-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 1/4 teaspoon white sugar
1 egg
1 cup milk
1/2 tablespoon butter, melted
1/2 cup frozen (or fresh) blueberries, thawed

Directions
1.In a large bowl, sift together flour, salt, baking powder and sugar. In a small bowl, beat together egg and milk. Stir milk and egg into flour mixture. Mix in the butter and fold in the blueberries. Set aside for 1 hour.
2.Heat a lightly oiled griddle or frying pan over medium high heat. Pour or scoop the batter onto the griddle, using approximately 1/4 cup for each pancake. Brown on both sides and serve hot.

Makes 1 dozen pancakes

Serve with sausage, ham or bacon! Also make your own blueberry sauce (no directions for this one -- hahaha, you are all on your own for that!).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> *Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.


Marianne; I need you to know that the prayers that go up from your tea party family, are true, all you have to do is receive them and let the healing begin.
Trust those who love you, and know that they are sending you great healing, even tho we don't know each other personally I care about and pray for you with love.  you are loved. Jessie


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Its Pancake Day!!!!!
> ...
> Serve with sausage, ham or bacon! Also make your own blueberry sauce (no directions for this one -- hahaha, you are all on your own for that!).


MMMM.... that looks good. Does it still count if I have pre-made frozen waffles. >.<


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hope all goes well with your dad SG, my prayers and good thought are with you both.

Hope all who are ailing are feeling better and speedy healing.

I am off for my date with the Windows 8 training. My sympathies to the poor instructor LOL


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Its Pancake Day!!!!!
> 
> That's what we are having tonight- the same recipe I use minus the blueberries. I like mine topped with thawed frozen raspberries and then syrup on top of that. How about you?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Its Pancake Day!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> *Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.


Please give her my love and let her know I care. We want her to get well and take all the time she needs for that. As long as someone lets us know how she is we will wait to hear from her and be praying for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So tired lately. Was hoping to get so much done today. Guess this is part of aging. I'm not a high energy person normally anyway. Got a little work done and then a lost day. The one good thing is I'm not working so I can rest when I need to. Hugs to all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.

I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.

I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> 
> Rookie, it has already been touched on, but I've had four sleep studies. Sleep studies are done overnight, usually from 10 p.m. to about 5:30 a.m. There are others that are actually more like 18 or 24 hours. I have severe sleep apnea and tend to de-saturate (lose oxygen) even while awake. I wear a mask to sleep. My son-in-law has sleep apnea, as does my daughter, but she also has narcolepsy (that's the study that took 18-24 hours. That's just a tiny bit of information, but may help you decide, with your doctor, if a study is necessary.


What is the treatment for narcolepsy?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> ...


Pammie, the Mayo Clinic has an excellent article about the narcolepsy -- what it is, how to treat it, who it affects, etc.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/narcolepsy/DS00345


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.
> 
> I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)


You do such beautiful work a true Artis.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne has asked me to let everyone know that she regrets not being able to contact the KTP or us as individual's with specific needs. 

She does however, say that she continues to hold us all in her prayers and would be able to pray more specifically for us if she knew our needs. If we choose to PM her, she would enjoy hearing from us and our prayer needs and encouragement for her would certainly help lift her spirits and help her to feel that she is still connected to us. Her ability to read and type is quite limited and tiring. However, others can read her messages to her if we send them.

Of course, she sends her sweet love and hugs.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley. This is absolutely beautiful! You are amazing!

Pontuf

quote=Designer1234]To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.

I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.

I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a little more on the Shrove Tuesday and what it is all about. Different customs while the same are unique to each country. Icelandic roots are in me and I love the "bursting day" aka Sprengidagur! Many times Mom would make the very thin "pancakes" or crepes and fill them with strawberry jam, roll them up and sprinkle them with cinnamon and icing sugar. yummy yummy for the tummy! (of course some thing do need modifying now that I am a diabetic right? nah --- live dangerously, hahahah) Zoe  

http://resources.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/shrove.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley. This is absolutely beautiful! You are amazing!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I just hope she is able to read her TP or maybe someone who has her email address could send it to her from us all. Shirley


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Southern Gal - I hope your Dad gets better.
> 
> I'm just popping in here to say hi. Work is keeping me scrambling (huzzah for me).
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your sock not fitting. Have you looked at the beginner sock workshop here on KP? The formula that DPN teaches there helped me make a sock that fits me perfectly. I also had a pair of socks that fit me really well sitting next to me to help me with the length of the top of the sock and where to start my heel. I'm sure that Zoe will hop in here too.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Silverowl said:


> *Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.


Thanks for letting us know. I really didn't get to know her very well because I had just joined here when she had just had her surgery I believe. I have been praying for her and looking for news about how she is.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Its Pancake Day!!!!!
> 
> 1 1/4 cupsall-purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> ...


Yummy! Will be making them for dinner tonight! Thanks.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > *Marianne* has asked me to thank you for your prayers. She is still out of puff and has to take it easy.The doctors are doing tests and checking her medication. She sends everyone her love and prayers.
> ...


You said that so much better than I just did! Interesting that your name is Jessie. My birth mom had named me Jessica and my biological family calls me Jess because even though she had no idea what my name was she named her daughter Cathy and has a sister named Kathy. Small world!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hope all goes well with your dad SG, my prayers and good thought are with you both.
> 
> Hope all who are ailing are feeling better and speedy healing.
> 
> I am off for my date with the Windows 8 training. My sympathies to the poor instructor LOL


lol can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.
> 
> I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)


Just gorgeous! And yes, it is very peaceful. I'm sure Marianne will love it too.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a little more on the Shrove Tuesday and what it is all about. Different customs while the same are unique to each country. Icelandic roots are in me and I love the "bursting day" aka Sprengidagur! Many times Mom would make the very thin "pancakes" or crepes and fill them with strawberry jam, roll them up and sprinkle them with cinnamon and icing sugar. yummy yummy for the tummy! (of course some thing do need modifying now that I am a diabetic right? nah --- live dangerously, hahahah) Zoe
> 
> http://resources.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/shrove.html


Thank you. Very interesting. I basically grew up with both German and Italian heritage even though biologically I am neither lol.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


That is interesting. We Jessie's do love life, and live it. LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She was probably diagnosed with sleep apnea --- they usually end up with the sleep machine. My FIL and one brother use them...they are better than they once were, but we called my brother Darth Vader!! My issue is I just can't shut the brain off---some nights are better than others, and night before last was the worst. I've tried sleeping pills (Lunesta & Ambien + one other I can't remember the name of) - they all gave me weird dreams so I wouldn't take them anymore. A mild anit-anxiety works some times, but not all the time and the Dr. will only prescribe a few at a time -- so that's not the solution either. I bought some melatonin today so hopefully after a couple of days on that, it will help regulate my sleep.



Dylanfan said:


> My sister did a sleep study a few years ago. She had to go to the facility and spend the night - with things attached to her head with what she called sticky stuff. Swore she never slept a wink all night. The staff laughed heartily at that. In the end, she got a machine with a hose attached that she had to sleep with at night. The hose fit over her nose - she said she felt like an elephant. It helped, because it was calibrated for her weight and the amount of problem she had. I don't remember how long she used it, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't as long as they wanted her to! If she has problems now, I haven't heard about it.
> 
> Nancy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, what I day: First I got my hair cut then went grocery shopping, then made the chicken salad for dinner tonight (ciabatta roll with chicken salad, spinach leaves, avocado and tomato!! ym), and then came on KTP to find out that I am a MAN!! Don't tell anyone!!

I have all the hearts made and am ready to start attaching them to the barret clips and brooch pins --- only --- I can't find where I put the packages of them!!! I've looked in all the logical places, but will have to start looking again---I guess this is one way for the craft closet to get cleaned out. Just as long as I find them tomorrow to they're ready for Thursday!!

Love your talents-Shirley---am so in awe since I do not possess any of those painting/drawing talents. Love the socks, the fingerless gloves & shawl!! Such beauty here. Lurker---what great news on money found!!! and to talk to DGS....I love every minute of being a Grandma. DGS remarked yesterday when he heard a song on the radio--"that's a song I knew when I was three!!" as if that were several years ago instead of just last week!! Now he has new "rules" for being 4 like getting himself all dressed for school, so I guess to him being 3 is long gone.

I'm heading off again on the great "hunt"...I'll check in again later.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.
> 
> I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)


Designer, that is unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

if you have her email address and are able to reach her would you send her my picture and the message? thanks, Designer



jheiens said:


> Marianne has asked me to let everyone know that she regrets not being able to contact the KTP or us as individual's with specific needs.
> 
> She does however, say that she continues to hold us all in her prayers and would be able to pray more specifically for us if she knew our needs. If we choose to PM her, she would enjoy hearing from us and our prayer needs and encouragement for her would certainly help lift her spirits and help her to feel that she is still connected to us. Her ability to read and type is quite limited and tiring. However, others can read her messages to her if we send them.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > I had to frog that blue sock; I couldn't get it over my foot because it's not big around enough. (arrrggghhh...) I know that I will eventuall figure out a pattern that works for me, but boy is it aggravating in the meantime.
> ...


The secret to making socks that fit your feet is your gauge and knowing what your foot measurements are. You need both of those to calculate the right amount of stitches you need to have on your needles where the sock meets the leg, the ankle, the foot instep and the length of the foot. I go through the measurements and how to do this on the basic sock workshop. Note: if you are making the sock from the toe up, you will still need these measurements and your gauge, but you will increase the number of stitches from the toes-up cast on until you reach the required number of stitches. Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html

If you dont have a sock pattern or you wish a slightly different pattern than what I gave the links for on the basic sock workshop, here is another favorite of mine.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So tired lately. Was hoping to get so much done today. Guess this is part of aging. I'm not a high energy person normally anyway. Got a little work done and then a lost day. The one good thing is I'm not working so I can rest when I need to. Hugs to all.


Sending loads of energy your way along with Hugs.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Back from Windows 8 class and sadly, it's still not love. 

I learned that, I am getting way to old to be messing around trying to learn this new technology lol. Give me something that says "push here dummy" with a lot of BIG pictures and I am a happy girl.

DH learned that since we both used the same Windows e-mail account and password to sign in, our laptops synchronize with each other and whatever he has as his wallpaper and desktop theme settings will migrate to my machine the next time I turn it on. This had him giggling like a schoolgirl. Suffice to say, a monster has been created. I shudder to think what might greet me the next time I open the lid...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hope all goes well with your dad SG, my prayers and good thought are with you both.
> 
> Hope all who are ailing are feeling better and speedy healing.
> 
> I am off for my date with the Windows 8 training. My sympathies to the poor instructor LOL


Good luck with it! I don't envy you at all, I would be lost.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

designer, wow, wow... its just hard for me to imagine someone creating something that beautiful with thread and cloth. awsome, i could relax looking at that myself anytime.
brrrr. its cold here, got winter weather advisories for our state, but up in the north i think our county is not in the area, thank goodness. tired of this cold, spring time come on!!!!
they did the biopsy this morn, they didn't put him under, because of his lung problems, but he didn't care after they gave him the crazy shot. anyway, the dr came in and talked to us and showed pic. she said it was NOT cancer, the spots on the lungs are from inflamation from all the infection from the pneumonia. and is going to have to be treated with more strong antibiotics. he goes back to the NHome Thurs. he seemed ok with it. they will really continue working on his PT. i told him (for all the good it does, cause dad does what he wants) if he wants to go home for visits he has to be where we can manage him and not have to be pulling and tugging on him, so he has got to get where he can get himself up with his walker, he used to, just got complaicent. anyway, glad he is on the mend. i cooked him a sweet potato before i walked to the hosp. he was hungry when he got back to his room, so i got him grape juice first, then orange sherbert, then he ate the pot. before his tray got there.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> ...


My mother had an brain aneurysm that left her with severe narcolepsy. They gave her medication that she took once a day. It made a huge difference.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Back from Windows 8 class and sadly, it's still not love.
> 
> I learned that, I am getting way to old to be messing around trying to learn this new technology lol. Give me something that says "push here dummy" with a lot of BIG pictures and I am a happy girl.
> 
> DH learned that since we both used the same Windows e-mail account and password to sign in, our laptops synchronize with each other and whatever he has as his wallpaper and desktop theme settings will migrate to my machine the next time I turn it on. This had him giggling like a schoolgirl. Suffice to say, a monster has been created. I shudder to think what might greet me the next time I open the lid...


As long as the monster does not shout "BOOO" at you when you open it, you should be fine! Just make sure you have your glass of wine first! hahaha, and keep your knitting needles aka lil daggers to the ready!!!! :lol:

Apparently the Windows 8 operating system is supposed to be the most challenged one to learn. :evil: :-(


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, what I day: First I got my hair cut then went grocery shopping, then made the chicken salad for dinner tonight (ciabatta roll with chicken salad, spinach leaves, avocado and tomato!! ym), and then came on KTP to find out that I am a MAN!! Don't tell anyone!!
> 
> I have all the hearts made and am ready to start attaching them to the barret clips and brooch pins --- only --- I can't find where I put the packages of them!!! I've looked in all the logical places, but will have to start looking again---I guess this is one way for the craft closet to get cleaned out. Just as long as I find them tomorrow to they're ready for Thursday!!
> 
> ...


lol so cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - a new avatar - have tried to figure it out - i'm at a loss to figure out what it is - looks like a tutu with a candle in the middle which i know it isn't. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Nana. - I was just thinking of Dave yesterday. Have you heard from him lately? How is he? Is he still knitting egg cozies?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Back from Windows 8 class and sadly, it's still not love.
> 
> I learned that, I am getting way to old to be messing around trying to learn this new technology lol. Give me something that says "push here dummy" with a lot of BIG pictures and I am a happy girl.
> 
> DH learned that since we both used the same Windows e-mail account and password to sign in, our laptops synchronize with each other and whatever he has as his wallpaper and desktop theme settings will migrate to my machine the next time I turn it on. This had him giggling like a schoolgirl. Suffice to say, a monster has been created. I shudder to think what might greet me the next time I open the lid...


Sorry to hear that you are still not loving Windows 8. I'm giggling happily over the story about DH. What fun he will have! lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to take all the prescription myfanwy just to make sure you are totally over the illiness and to help keep you from getting a relapse.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> designer, wow, wow... its just hard for me to imagine someone creating something that beautiful with thread and cloth. awsome, i could relax looking at that myself anytime.
> brrrr. its cold here, got winter weather advisories for our state, but up in the north i think our county is not in the area, thank goodness. tired of this cold, spring time come on!!!!
> they did the biopsy this morn, they didn't put him under, because of his lung problems, but he didn't care after they gave him the crazy shot. anyway, the dr came in and talked to us and showed pic. she said it was NOT cancer, the spots on the lungs are from inflamation from all the infection from the pneumonia. and is going to have to be treated with more strong antibiotics. he goes back to the NHome Thurs. he seemed ok with it. they will really continue working on his PT. i told him (for all the good it does, cause dad does what he wants) if he wants to go home for visits he has to be where we can manage him and not have to be pulling and tugging on him, so he has got to get where he can get himself up with his walker, he used to, just got complaicent. anyway, glad he is on the mend. i cooked him a sweet potato before i walked to the hosp. he was hungry when he got back to his room, so i got him grape juice first, then orange sherbert, then he ate the pot. before his tray got there.


Great news! I'm so happy that things turned out well for your dad. Will continue praying for a complete return to health.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Shirley, WOW!!! What a beautiful piece of art. I can do a lot with a sewing machine, but I'd never attempt anything like that. Truly gorgeous!!

I'm saying prayers for Marianne and all who are sick or hurting - get well soon. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look really good five - i love pancakes - especially with real maple syrup.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Its Pancake Day!!!!!
> 
> 1 1/4 cupsall-purpose flour
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it goes well for you bobglory - if i was to go the insturctor would be put himself in the asylum - i am so computer ignorant.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hope all goes well with your dad SG, my prayers and good thought are with you both.
> 
> Hope all who are ailing are feeling better and speedy healing.
> 
> I am off for my date with the Windows 8 training. My sympathies to the poor instructor LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful shirley - very serene - i think just watching fish in an aquarium is restful and helps one clear their head.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> To Marianne- or Silverowl if Marianne is not on line. I would like to send this special message to you. All of us on the Tea Party are thinking of you and holding you in our prayers. We miss you and hope you are feeling better. We look forward to reading your posts really soon.
> 
> I hope you enjoy looking at this quiet picture - I made it for a friend who wasn't feeling well, and then made another one for my nephew's wedding. They have it in their bedroom and they say they like to look at it as it is so peaceful.
> 
> I don't have your email so I am posting it here. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's always good to take all the prescription myfanwy just to make sure you are totally over the illiness and to help keep you from getting a relapse.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is ok Sam , I know all about the reasons for finishing an antibiotic- I was talking of the third round that I have not yet started.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad you can't take ambien nancy - that was the only sleep medication that would shut off my mind. otherwise it went full steam ahead.

on another note - i was watching "the mentalist" a while back and he was telling someone who was having trouble sleeping that they should breathe in through their nose and out through pursed lips and should think of nothing but that - counting each breath. you know what - it works - it takes some concentration as my mind wants to slip off somewhere else but it really does put me to sleep.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> She was probably diagnosed with sleep apnea --- they usually end up with the sleep machine. My FIL and one brother use them...they are better than they once were, but we called my brother Darth Vader!! My issue is I just can't shut the brain off---some nights are better than others, and night before last was the worst. I've tried sleeping pills (Lunesta & Ambien + one other I can't remember the name of) - they all gave me weird dreams so I wouldn't take them anymore. A mild anit-anxiety works some times, but not all the time and the Dr. will only prescribe a few at a time -- so that's not the solution either. I bought some melatonin today so hopefully after a couple of days on that, it will help regulate my sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny bobglory - do let us know what pops out at you. love your husbands sense of humor.

sam



Bobglory said:


> DH learned that since we both used the same Windows e-mail account and password to sign in, our laptops synchronize with each other and whatever he has as his wallpaper and desktop theme settings will migrate to my machine the next time I turn it on. This had him giggling like a schoolgirl. Suffice to say, a monster has been created. I shudder to think what might greet me the next time I open the lid...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's really great news about your dad southern gal - continues mounds of healing energy flying his way - i know how hard it is to get over pneumonia when you have only a small part of your lung that functions. the heavy drugs should help.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> they did the biopsy this morn, they didn't put him under, because of his lung problems, but he didn't care after they gave him the crazy shot. anyway, the dr came in and talked to us and showed pic. she said it was NOT cancer, the spots on the lungs are from inflamation from all the infection from the pneumonia. and is going to have to be treated with more strong antibiotics. he goes back to the NHome Thurs. he seemed ok with it. they will really continue working on his PT. i told him (for all the good it does, cause dad does what he wants) if he wants to go home for visits he has to be where we can manage him and not have to be pulling and tugging on him, so he has got to get where he can get himself up with his walker, he used to, just got complaicent. anyway, glad he is on the mend. i cooked him a sweet potato before i walked to the hosp. he was hungry when he got back to his room, so i got him grape juice first, then orange sherbert, then he ate the pot. before his tray got there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i was so late getting on - i slept until two this afternoon - then needed to get ready to go to the doctor - evidently he thinks i am going to live for a while as he gave me another apointment for may. lol

started taking some b12 in hopes it might boost my energy. am going to start laying in the tanning bed - need to start my summer tan anyway - see if the artifical sunlight will help improve my "down in the dumps" that has been around since i got back in october. 

will use wallgreen's for my new pharmacy - and they have a drive through which will be nice.

cold yet today - a little sun. yesterday we had such high winds all day - i though certainly there would be limbs down but there weren't. it really moaned and groaned as it blew around the hosue - the trees were really swaying.

i'm in for the rest of the evening staying nice and warm. 

sam

oh yes - my size 19 needles came today - it is going to be interesting to see how easy they are to use. i'm getting used to the 17's i am using on one scarf - but the 19's look really big.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, So glad to hear the Doctor thinks you will still be here; you have to be around past May how can everyone come visit. Besides there is the new grand baby that you have to spoil. 

My sister told me to try the tanning bed to see if it helps with the lack of sun I seem to enjoy so much. I understand the "down in the dumps" 

Those large needles do seem to take getting used to that is for sure.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, So glad to hear the Doctor thinks you will still be here; you have to be around past May how can everyone come visit. Besides there is the new grand baby that you have to spoil.
> 
> My sister told me to try the tanning bed to see if it helps with the lack of sun I seem to enjoy so much. I understand the "down in the dumps"
> 
> Those large needles do seem to take getting used to that is for sure.


I too get down in the winter, for lack of sun. Changed the light in my room that I spend the most time. The light helps some.
Size 19 needles, wow, so big, like to know how you can use them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 
Your artistry is over the top! I love all that you have posted but was blown away when I saw the sea scene. Mountains, deserts and ocean scenes are my favs. You have such talent! 
Hope everyone is feeling better. The ads for those sleep aids scare the hades out of me with their side effects. Why put things on the market that can do that to a person? Melitonan (sp) helps my DD and DGS. 
Sam, are they giving you b12 shots, pills or under the tongue? February is usually my down month, hate my job, life, etc.; but so far it hasn't happened this month. Need to start taking the by vitamins again. Slacked off some lately. 
Hope everyone has a good night or day wherever you are.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Designer1234
> Your artistry is over the top! I love all that you have posted but was blown away when I saw the sea scene. Mountains, deserts and ocean scenes are my favs. You have such talent!
> Hope everyone is feeling better. The ads for those sleep aids scare the hades out of me with their side effects. Why put things on the market that can do that to a person? Melitonan (sp) helps my DD and DGS.
> Sam, are they giving you b12 shots, pills or under the tongue? February is usually my down month, hate my job, life, etc.; but so far it hasn't happened this month. Need to start taking the by vitamins again. Slacked off some lately.
> Hope everyone has a good night or day wherever you are.


Thankyou very much for your kind words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, hope and pray all goes well for your dad and that you are getting better quickly. 

Silver Owl, thank you for letting us know about Marianne, hope and pray she will be back to her energetic self soon. 

Designer, okay, now this one is my favorite, the other is almost a tie, but this one looks so like watching a fish tank, just beautiful and restful. I can see why it would be in their bedroom. :thumbup: 
Well, it's been a long day so I'm going to make something to drink and relax with my knitting. See you all later, after I get caught up on the last 4 pages.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> started taking some b12 in hopes it might boost my energy. am going to start laying in the tanning bed - need to start my summer tan anyway - see if the artifical sunlight will help improve my "down in the dumps" that has been around since i got back in october.
> 
> I'm in for the rest of the evening staying nice and warm.
> sam


When I ran the tanning beds in one salon I worked in, there were a number of people who had fibromyalgia who would come in to use the tanning beds. They would climb in fully clothed and "bake" for 10 minutes twice a week. They said it really helped with the aches and pains of the fibromyalgia. I remember one elder gentleman who would come in every Friday afternoon and bake for 15 minutes in his clothes -- he had arthritis. In he would limp with his cane and he would leave with a bounce in his step carrying his cane over his shoulder. hhahaa, he always wore a red flannel long sleeved shirt, summer and winter. He said it was his baking shirt! haha, Zoe


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to thank you all for the lovely comments about my DGD and the items I made for her. Yes, Angora, she's the same child as in my avatar, but exactly twice as old! She just saw that I'm starting a pair of socks, and has decided that they'll be hers; okay by me, all of done so far is the cast-on and first round of the toes - haven't even done any increases yet. They'll go quicker for little feet!
> ...


She's taking medication, name escapes me right now, it's for shift-work disorder, basically, it's speed! She feels a lot better, but it can be a very dangerous drug.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Quite often a stimulant medication is prescribed for the disorder. This works for some people and not for others. Basically it is the process of finding out which medication works or does not work for the person with narcolepsy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, today has been a good day, I started on my socks and its a challenge , but I will get it. So have a good night/day, will meet with you all tomorrow. Be blessed with healing and joy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today was my hard day, so I am going to bed soon. Tomorrow night will be a late night as I am going to the Mavericks game.

So many beautiful things have been posted. I am in awe of the talent on the KTP!

Sam, my mom's respiratory therapist said to "smell the flowers and blow out the candle". I think it does help. I saw that episode of the Mentalist also, and loved what he said. Excellent show!

Healing energy is being sent to all those in need. And hugs to everyone!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Zoe.

Pontuf

The secret to making socks that fit your feet is your gauge and knowing what your foot measurements are. You need both of those to calculate the right amount of stitches you need to have on your needles where the sock meets the leg, the ankle, the foot instep and the length of the foot. I go through the measurements and how to do this on the basic sock workshop. Note: if you are making the sock from the toe up, you will still need these measurements and your gauge, but you will increase the number of stitches from the toes-up cast on until you reach the required number of stitches. Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html

If you dont have a sock pattern or you wish a slightly different pattern than what I gave the links for on the basic sock workshop, here is another favorite of mine.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I like your new avatar Nana.

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, So glad to hear the Doctor thinks you will still be here; you have to be around past May how can everyone come visit. Besides there is the new grand baby that you have to spoil.
> 
> My sister told me to try the tanning bed to see if it helps with the lack of sun I seem to enjoy so much. I understand the "down in the dumps"
> 
> Those large needles do seem to take getting used to that is for sure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sam, I will be interested to learn how it goes with the B12 for you. My doctor has me taking extra Vitamin D and I do have to say that I think it is helping.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the image. It works for me!

Pontuf



Sam, my mom's respiratory therapist said to "smell the flowers and blow out the candle".


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern - so glad your Dad is doing much better. I can hear the relief in your voice. He seems to be in good hands. How sweet that you baked and took him a sweet potato. My Dad would have loved that too.you are such a good daughter. 

Pontuf



Southern Gal said:


> designer, wow, wow... its just hard for me to imagine someone creating something that beautiful with thread and cloth. awsome, i could relax looking at that myself anytime.
> brrrr. its cold here, got winter weather advisories for our state, but up in the north i think our county is not in the area, thank goodness. tired of this cold, spring time come on!!!!
> they did the biopsy this morn, they didn't put him under, because of his lung problems, but he didn't care after they gave him the crazy shot. anyway, the dr came in and talked to us and showed pic. she said it was NOT cancer, the spots on the lungs are from inflamation from all the infection from the pneumonia. and is going to have to be treated with more strong antibiotics. he goes back to the NHome Thurs. he seemed ok with it. they will really continue working on his PT. i told him (for all the good it does, cause dad does what he wants) if he wants to go home for visits he has to be where we can manage him and not have to be pulling and tugging on him, so he has got to get where he can get himself up with his walker, he used to, just got complaicent. anyway, glad he is on the mend. i cooked him a sweet potato before i walked to the hosp. he was hungry when he got back to his room, so i got him grape juice first, then orange sherbert, then he ate the pot. before his tray got there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I like your new avatar Nana.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> Thank you. It is for one of Seth's favorite shows.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie - your DGS sounds just precious.

Hope you find the pins and clips real soon.

Pontuf

...I love every minute of being a Grandma. DGS remarked yesterday when he heard a song on the radio--"that's a song I knew when I was three!!" as if that were several years ago instead of just last week!! Now he has new "rules" for being 4 like getting himself all dressed for school, so I guess to him being 3 is long gone.

I'm heading off again on the great "hunt"...I'll check in again later.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a ruffled brooch. Made of fabric, with a heart button in the center.

For Valentine's Day!

Today, I bought and ate a whole big oversized Cadburry chocolate candy bar with the nuts and dried fruit. YUMMMMMMMMMM! This is my favorite candy bar.
I bought an extra one and put it in the freezer. Why are they only available at Easter?

Pontuf

quote=thewren]pontuf - a new avatar - have tried to figure it out - i'm at a loss to figure out what it is - looks like a tutu with a candle in the middle which i know it isn't. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Nana. - I was just thinking of Dave yesterday. Have you heard from him lately? How is he? Is he still knitting egg cozies?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just gotta make this tomorrow!

Pontuf

te=Pup lover]Cleaning up email on new computer and had this in my email today for Sam and all other peanut butter lovers. I have not tried this, so cannot say one way or another.

PEANUT BUTTER PUDDIN CAKE
by The Southern Lady

Peanut Butter Puddin' CakeThis Peanut Butter Puddin' Cake is wonderful. If you like peanut butter, you will love this recipe. Just add a big scoop of ice cream for a real treat.
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup peanut butter (I used Jif extra crunchy)
1/2 cup milk (I used 2%)
2 tablespoons cooking oil (I used Canola)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup walnut pieces (could use any nut you like)
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups hot water

Mix together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt with a spoon. Add peanut butter, milk, oil and vanilla and mix well with spoon. Spray an 8 x 8 dish. Spread batter in bottom. Batter will be thick. Sprinkle nuts and chocolate chips over batter. Pour hot water on top. Do not mix again. (I just heat water to boiling in microwave). Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 45 minutes. You will be able to see peanut butter oozing out the top of the cake. Makes about 8 to 10 servings. Enjoy![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great picture Kate!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought the pills at the pharmacy in their vitamen aisle.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, are they giving you b12 shots, pills or under the tongue? February is usually my down month, hate my job, life, etc.; but so far it hasn't happened this month. Need to start taking the by vitamins again. Slacked off some lately.
> Hope everyone has a good night or day wherever you are.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ceili- your DGD is absolutely adorable and beautiful! I love the skirt, scarf and hat. So beautiful on her, great color. You can tell that Avia loves your lovely gifts.

Pontuf



Ceili said:


> Just coming out of the woodwork briefly to post a picture of my most appreciative recipient, my darling GD, Avia, wearing the ruffled skirt I made her for Christmas, and the matching hat and scarf I gave her for her birthday (January 7). Let's hope it works, it may come sideways - if at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree with your mothers respiratory therapist - i can still smell the flowers - having trouble with the blowing out of the candles. lol

i told the doctor that i have always been able to push myself and get done regardless - i just expected the body to keep up without complaining. that pust has gotten up and gone and it really bothers me - i could push through anything whether i wanted to or not - so maybe the tanning bed and b12 will at least help a little. any energy over none is good.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, my mom's respiratory therapist said to "smell the flowers and blow out the candle". I think it does help. I saw that episode of the Mentalist also, and loved what he said. Excellent show!
> 
> Healing energy is being sent to all those in need. And hugs to everyone!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam, if you start sleeping through the night, who is going to keep me company at 2am?

Pontuf

quote=thewren]i bought the pills at the pharmacy in their vitamen aisle.

sam


:XD: :XD: :-( :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a great looking pin pontuf - did you make it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's a ruffled brooch. Made of fabric, with a heart button in the center.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a great looking pin pontuf - did you make it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's a ruffled brooch. Made of fabric, with a heart button in the center.
> 
> HELP GWEN!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - i'll try and be there - i don't see me going to sleep anytime soon.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam, if you start sleeping through the night, who is going to keep me company at 2am?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cara said:


> In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
> Love the soup recipes will try it out next Winter thanks.


Rubbing alcohol is ethyl alcohol, not for drinking. I see that in the UK it is called surgical spirit.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Our friends, the Fitzwilliam string quartet is here from England. Tonight we had the second of four concerts. It is such a joy when they come for a couple of weeks at an otherwise dreary time of the year.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't but my girlfriend did.



thewren said:


> it's a great looking pin pontuf - did you make it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We can usually count on Lurker too!



thewren said:


> i know - i'll try and be there - i don't see me going to sleep anytime soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We can usually count on Lurker too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lurker is lurking!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLO
  
Lurker! You ARE lurking!



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We can usually count on Lurker too!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't see you there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I didn't see you there!


I have been keeping quiet


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How are you feeling Julie? Still congested?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ceili- your DGD is absolutely adorable and beautiful! I love the skirt, scarf and hat. So beautiful on her, great color. You can tell that Avia loves your lovely gifts.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words, Pontuf. Yes, she does. As a matter of fact, last nite she looked in my bag, saw the yarn and asked what I was making now. I told her socks, but just to practice. She informed me that they would be for her! Well, I guess they'll knit up a lot faster in her size than mine! I'm also on notice to make her another scarf - this time in pink.

Both grandsons are appreciative also, but I have more fun with girly things. The boys get hats and scarves. I've made them blankets, oh, and a cast cover with skulls. I borrowed that one back when I broke my wrist - but he only let me have it for about a week and demanded its return!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> How are you feeling Julie? Still congested?


I am a lot better than I was a few days back- thanks, but I do have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning. The Police finally turned up, so hopefully the message has got through to the neighbours.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What great kids! Ceili, you must post the scarf and socks and Avia as the model.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad you are better. Seems like everyone has been sick these last couple months.
What did the Police say to the neighbors?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Glad you are better. Seems like everyone has been sick these last couple months.
> What did the Police say to the neighbors?


Wish I knew!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Shepard's salad






































(none of the pictures is mine; they are all quoted from the sites they are posted on.)

For 2 people

tomatoes - 2 
cucumbers - 150g
sweet red peppers - 1 - 2 grilled, pieled
onion - 1/4 ... am... it's probably not "head", but... piece? - red
mushrooms - 100g. marinated
bulgarian white brined cheese - 120g, chopped or scraped
ham - 120g, cut to small pieces
yellow hard cheese - 100g
eggs - 2, hard boiled
oil - 4 ts
parsley - a few sprig, chopped
vinegar and salt - at your taste
olives - 5 pieces

Cut the tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers. Pieces depend on your mood.

Mix them in a bowl, add the onion, cut to crescents, the mushrooms, ham and yellow cheese, cut to little cubes.

Mix a bit, poor the oil and vinegar, add salt.

Add the chopped cheese on top, eggs cut to 1/4 on the sides and olives around. Add the parsley pieces, sprinkled on top.

One of my favorite salads it is... yamy.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i was so late getting on - i slept until two this afternoon - then needed to get ready to go to the doctor - evidently he thinks i am going to live for a while as he gave me another apointment for may. lol
> 
> started taking some b12 in hopes it might boost my energy. am going to start laying in the tanning bed - need to start my summer tan anyway - see if the artifical sunlight will help improve my "down in the dumps" that has been around since i got back in october.
> 
> ...





NanaCaren said:


> Sam, So glad to hear the Doctor thinks you will still be here; you have to be around past May how can everyone come visit. Besides there is the new grand baby that you have to spoil.
> 
> My sister told me to try the tanning bed to see if it helps with the lack of sun I seem to enjoy so much. I understand the "down in the dumps"
> 
> Those large needles do seem to take getting used to that is for sure.


Sam & Caren the tanning beds do help with the lack of sun "down in the dumps". In fact I'm going tomorrow. I can hardly wait I really need it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

82 pages and I have only finished page 1! Not sure that I am going to catch up. Hope I haven't missed anything too important! Need to foinaioh off my workshop as my first prioty and I am exhasuted now that my visitos have left. Lovely as it was seeing them it was tiring! Busy day tomorrow despite them being gone. Our monthly KP meeting and then need to drive an hour to meet my MIL at the dentist (3rd time in 9 days) but at least after tomorrow she shoul dnever need to see a dentist again. At almost 90, not very healthy and no teeth other than the falsies that are being adjusted it is unlikely that she will need a dentist again.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I probably the only one still awake so I am getting ready to go to bed it is 1am and I need the extra sleep. Goodnight all see you in the morning!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening from a snowy Fife, was dry when I went to bed at midnight now there is an inch of snow and still coming down.I know it's nothing compared to what some have had but I had hoped to have a day out today,Oh well will just have to stay in and knit....that's after I do the ironing I suppose.
Designer that is another lovely hanging? so restful
Julie if you even have a slightest touch of that chest thing left I should take that last lot of antibiotics
Puplover hope you get better with every day,and that any others who are struggling with any health issues improve
Sam have you tried using daylight simulation bulbs in your lamps? have found that they do help
Best wishes and hugs for those that need them


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a snowy Fife, was dry when I went to bed at midnight now there is an inch of snow and still coming down.I know it's nothing compared to what some have had but I had hoped to have a day out today,Oh well will just have to stay in and knit....that's after I do the ironing I suppose.
> Designer that is another lovely hanging? so restful
> Julie if you even have a slightest touch of that chest thing left I should take that last lot of antibiotics
> Puplover hope you get better with every day,and that any others who are struggling with any health issues improve
> ...


Like you I have wakened up to snow, bit of a nuisance as I was going out for lunch but it will have to be a day indoors. Shouldn't grumble as I was out yesterday. I was meant to get my hair done today but the hairdresser squeezed me in yesterday when I was in town with friends. I have a pile of ironing to do but I will probably try to finish the baby shawl I am working on. I need it finished and dressed for next Wed !! I am a Fifer but have been over here on the west coast for 23 years now.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening from a snowy Fife, was dry when I went to bed at midnight now there is an inch of snow and still coming down.I know it's nothing compared to what some have had but I had hoped to have a day out today,Oh well will just have to stay in and knit....that's after I do the ironing I suppose.
> ...


Hi Claire like you I am a transplant..I am a highland lassie from Inverness though spent most of childhood travelling with army dad. I live in Glenrothes. 
Whitch shawl are you doing? I have done many baby shawls but now just do Stevielands creations and my socks...anything else has to be special requests lol
I was going out with a friend but she live way down a country road so she does not want to risk it today so might try for Friday, so it looks if it will be a knitting day with Alfie Boe for company


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Get lots of rest and know that we're all gathered thinking and praying for you. Hope your enegy returns soon - 


NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > So tired lately. Was hoping to get so much done today. Guess this is part of aging. I'm not a high energy person normally anyway. Got a little work done and then a lost day. The one good thing is I'm not working so I can rest when I need to. Hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no, once they get started on the gadgets, it goes on forever!! with the new smartphones, you can program so many things. My daughter was able to set her DVR through her iPhone - she could also change channels, etc She was setting up the shows she wanted to watch when she got home while she was at our house. She (and now DH) has a thermostat that can be controlled throuh the iPhone and record of efficiecy recorded on a website.


katgo716 said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Back from Windows 8 class and sadly, it's still not love.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr. Andrew Weil has an entire chapter devoted to the art of breathing - I need to go back and read it again....I remember that it did help. Thanks, Sam!!



thewren said:


> too bad you can't take ambien nancy - that was the only sleep medication that would shut off my mind. otherwise it went full steam ahead.
> 
> on another note - i was watching "the mentalist" a while back and he was telling someone who was having trouble sleeping that they should breathe in through their nose and out through pursed lips and should think of nothing but that - counting each breath. you know what - it works - it takes some concentration as my mind wants to slip off somewhere else but it really does put me to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. I've seen artificial sun lamps which are supposed to help also - A good day of full sunshine would do us all a world of good.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, So glad to hear the Doctor thinks you will still be here; you have to be around past May how can everyone come visit. Besides there is the new grand baby that you have to spoil.
> 
> My sister told me to try the tanning bed to see if it helps with the lack of sun I seem to enjoy so much. I understand the "down in the dumps"
> 
> Those large needles do seem to take getting used to that is for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my favorites also. Think I'll make one this week!


HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad
> 
> For 2 people
> 
> ...


Dear Kati, lovely to see you again- looks a terrific recipe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 82 pages and I have only finished page 1! Not sure that I am going to catch up. Hope I haven't missed anything too important! Need to foinaioh off my workshop as my first prioty and I am exhasuted now that my visitos have left. Lovely as it was seeing them it was tiring! Busy day tomorrow despite them being gone. Our monthly KP meeting and then need to drive an hour to meet my MIL at the dentist (3rd time in 9 days) but at least after tomorrow she shoul dnever need to see a dentist again. At almost 90, not very healthy and no teeth other than the falsies that are being adjusted it is unlikely that she will need a dentist again.


No one will mind, if you don't catch up! just great that you had time to drop by, even for a little while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a snowy Fife, was dry when I went to bed at midnight now there is an inch of snow and still coming down.I know it's nothing compared to what some have had but I had hoped to have a day out today,Oh well will just have to stay in and knit....that's after I do the ironing I suppose.
> Designer that is another lovely hanging? so restful
> Julie if you even have a slightest touch of that chest thing left I should take that last lot of antibiotics
> Puplover hope you get better with every day,and that any others who are struggling with any health issues improve
> ...


The big problem had been the prescription charges have gone up- and I just did not have enough money, I will be picking it up when I see the doctor today, as I was able to budget ahead. Also have to post my NZ Swap parcel- the only one I will do as Fale is a higher priority.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi all, have my coffee, ready to start my day, guess what's for lunch  LOL LOL. Pray all are feeling better than yesterday, new day new things to do, will be doing socks again. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad
> 
> The salad looks yummy! I will have to try it for dinner tonight, I'm sure the teens will love it too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Agnes, I can't imagine anyone here who would be willing to forego
any good wishes or hugs from you. I'd bet that there is a line forming right now!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ash Wednesday. Here is an article about Ash Wednesday and what it is all about. (Note: if you are offended by the Christian faith and/or do not wish to know more about this observance, then please feel free to pass by this posting and not open the link.) Zoe 
http://www.catholic.org/clife/lent/ashwed.php


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> If you dont have a sock pattern or you wish a slightly different pattern than what I gave the links for on the basic sock workshop, here is another favorite of mine.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived


I appreciate the links. I have a pattern from the sock fiend that I put in the gauge, etc. I plan on trying that next.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ash Wednesday. Here is an article about Ash Wednesday and what it is all about. (Note: if you are offended by the Christian faith and/or do not wish to know more about this observance, then please feel free to pass by this posting and not open the link.) Zoe
> http://www.catholic.org/clife/lent/ashwed.php


Thank you so much for the link, Zoe. I'm a Baptist and although knew that some faiths observe Ash Wednesday, I knew very little about it. I enjoyed reading the tradition and meaning of it.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ash Wednesday. Here is an article about Ash Wednesday and what it is all about. (Note: if you are offended by the Christian faith and/or do not wish to know more about this observance, then please feel free to pass by this posting and not open the link.) Zoe
> ...


Same here. Thanks learning is always good :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Zoe.

Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]Ash Wednesday. Here is an article about Ash Wednesday and what it is all about. (Note: if you are offended by the Christian faith and/or do not wish to know more about this observance, then please feel free to pass by this posting and not open the link.) Zoe 
http://www.catholic.org/clife/lent/ashwed.php[/quote]


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Hi Claire like you I am a transplant..I am a highland lassie from Inverness though spent most of childhood travelling with army dad. I live in Glenrothes. 
Whitch shawl are you doing? I have done many baby shawls but now just do Stevielands creations and my socks...anything else has to be special requests lol
I was going out with a friend but she live way down a country road so she does not want to risk it today so might try for Friday, so it looks if it will be a knitting day with Alfie Boe for company

It is a small world, I worked in Glenrothes for a while then Kirkcaldy, Dunfermline and finally Leven. My husband's family are from Cardenden where I lived for many years. My SIL stays in Glenrothes.
I am currently working on the spider shawl. I just seem to get one finished and then have to start another. I have done 3 since December. No word of anyone needing one at the moment so I might get some of the wips finished !! I love Alfie Boe and have just bought the cd of him singing from the musicals. 
I am not familiar with Stevielands creations. I tried looking it up but it refrred me to a couple of KP pages and I couldn't find anything. Could you post a link perhaps?

The snow is very heavy here and the promised rain has not yet materialised !


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi Claire like you I am a transplant..I am a highland lassie from Inverness though spent most of childhood travelling with army dad. I live in Glenrothes.
> Whitch shawl are you doing? I have done many baby shawls but now just do Stevielands creations and my socks...anything else has to be special requests lol
> I was going out with a friend but she live way down a country road so she does not want to risk it today so might try for Friday, so it looks if it will be a knitting day with Alfie Boe for company
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you are on Craftsy, but here is a link which shows all her patterns. http://www.craftsy.com/user/718624/pattern-store


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Claire like you I am a transplant..I am a highland lassie from Inverness though spent most of childhood travelling with army dad. I live in Glenrothes.
> ...


And for those who are not a Craftsy member, you can go to Ravelry and check out her designs. Dee O Keefe is the designer.
http://www.ravelry.com/people/stevieland

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi Claire like you I am a transplant..I am a highland lassie from Inverness though spent most of childhood travelling with army dad. I live in Glenrothes.
> Whitch shawl are you doing? I have done many baby shawls but now just do Stevielands creations and my socks...anything else has to be special requests lol
> I was going out with a friend but she live way down a country road so she does not want to risk it today so might try for Friday, so it looks if it will be a knitting day with Alfie Boe for company
> 
> ...


The shawl in my avatar is one of them .. Edwina
the rain is started here so hopefully snow will be gone by tomorrow
I hope to be able to get tickets to see Alfie at the Playhouse in Edinburgh in March/april :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > started taking some b12 in hopes it might boost my energy. am going to start laying in the tanning bed - need to start my summer tan anyway - see if the artifical sunlight will help improve my "down in the dumps" that has been around since i got back in october.
> ...


so interesting. I have an ott-lite that I sit with all day. I am just concerned about how bad the tanning beds are supposed to be for you. As a Fibro gal it would be wonderful if it worked for me! I have a place right across the street from me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I had those for the children's rooms when they were younger.



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I've seen artificial sun lamps which are supposed to help also - A good day of full sunshine would do us all a world of good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i agree with your mothers respiratory therapist - i can still smell the flowers - having trouble with the blowing out of the candles. lol
> 
> i told the doctor that i have always been able to push myself and get done regardless - i just expected the body to keep up without complaining. that pust has gotten up and gone and it really bothers me - i could push through anything whether i wanted to or not - so maybe the tanning bed and b12 will at least help a little. any energy over none is good.
> 
> ...


I sure hope you start feeling better soon. I miss seeing you on here. Hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good - thanks for sharing handyfamily - i love good salads.

sam

so glad you stopped by - we were missing you
\


HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

mjs said:


> Our friends, the Fitzwilliam string quartet is here from England. Tonight we had the second of four concerts. It is such a joy when they come for a couple of weeks at an otherwise dreary time of the year.


How nice! Enjoy.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > How are you feeling Julie? Still congested?
> ...


Oh good, Julie. I'm glad that they showed up. Sometimes you just have to take a stand and let people know that they can't just run all over you. I bet they thought if they did your shopping they could do whatever they wanted.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to ask both of you - does no one go out when it snows? an inch doesn't seem like much - but then if you don't get snow very often i suppose it would look like a lot.

hope you both have a good day and get lots of knitting done.

maybe we could have pictues of the baby shawls. hint hint

sam


agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> Shepard's salad[/endquote]
> 
> Yummy! That is like a chef's salad here in the US.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> 82 pages and I have only finished page 1! Not sure that I am going to catch up. Hope I haven't missed anything too important! Need to foinaioh off my workshop as my first prioty and I am exhasuted now that my visitos have left. Lovely as it was seeing them it was tiring! Busy day tomorrow despite them being gone. Our monthly KP meeting and then need to drive an hour to meet my MIL at the dentist (3rd time in 9 days) but at least after tomorrow she shoul dnever need to see a dentist again. At almost 90, not very healthy and no teeth other than the falsies that are being adjusted it is unlikely that she will need a dentist again.


I hope you can get some rest. I've missed seeing you on here! Take care of yourself.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Mmmmmm, Alfie Boe! I just adore him!!!! Enjoy your knitting day!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, once they get started on the gadgets, it goes on forever!! with the new smartphones, you can program so many things. My daughter was able to set her DVR through her iPhone - she could also change channels, etc She was setting up the shows she wanted to watch when she got home while she was at our house. She (and now DH) has a thermostat that can be controlled throuh the iPhone and record of efficiecy recorded on a website.


That's amazing! I'm really behind the times. I used to keep up with all of that stuff.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, once they get started on the gadgets, it goes on forever!! with the new smartphones, you can program so many things. My daughter was able to set her DVR through her iPhone - she could also change channels, etc She was setting up the shows she wanted to watch when she got home while she was at our house. She (and now DH) has a thermostat that can be controlled throuh the iPhone and record of efficiecy recorded on a website.
> ...


It is over powering. :lol:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> The shawl in my avatar is one of them .. Edwina
> the rain is started here so hopefully snow will be gone by tomorrow
> I hope to be able to get tickets to see Alfie at the Playhouse in Edinburgh in March/april :thumbup: :thumbup:


The shawl is just gorgeous! I think that I will try to make the Elizabeth one of these days. Have too much going on right now, though.

I hope you get the tickets! He is just amazing. Did you see him on PBS in the 25th Anniversary Concert of Les Miserables? That's when I became aware of him for the first time. Have 2 or 3 of his CD's now and when I am feeling down I listen to him and Celtic Women.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> It is over powering. :lol:


It used to be one of my favorite things to do - upgrade to the new operating system and keep up with what could be done with computers/smart phones, etc. I'm too busy with my knitting and jewelry making to keep up now lol.

How are the socks coming? I'm on the 2nd sock now. Tore out from the heel flap up 4 times last night because I wasn't happy with the way the picked up stitches came out. I gave up at midnight and went to bed.

I'm so excited about my new knitting group. I am going today at 1 PM having met 3 ladies last week when I went to the shop for the first time. I just don't know what to bring with me that I can knit on without paying complete attention to counting and stuff. Otherwise I will miss everything being said around me. I tend to block everything out to concentrate on what I'm doing. People used to think I was ignoring them at school and work when that happened. Caused a few problems that were soon worked out lol.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


The tanning beds are safe if all exposed skin is covered with the appropriate sunblock. For the face, you can bring your own face cloth to cover it. If you wear your clothes/housecoat to cover the rest of you, it is safe. Remember, you can cover up if you are desiring only the heat aspect of the tanning beds. As I am allergic to the sunlight (I am not able to tolerate much of it as I get violently ill from it) and I have used the tanning beds for the heat qualities only, but cover up for the time I am in the tanning bed. I live in a town where there are no tanning beds, otherwise I would be using them.
For those with high blood pressure, the sauna's are not recommended because of the high humidity combined with the heat. In the tanning bed, you only have the heat aspect and that is fine, just be sure to cover up. As a health professional, I have checked this out.
Also when going to a tanning salon, it is vital that you inquire about the lights that are used. Some lights are safer to use than others and are made for this very purpose. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > dollyclaire said:
> ...


Alfie Boe has such a powerful baritone voice! I enjoy him very much.





Bring Him Home from Les Mis


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Zoe, which ones are safe? Just read this: Indoor Tanning Causes Melanoma, Report Shows. I know there must be safe ones, but which ones are they? Thanks for the tip about the saunas. I will be sure and ck. my BP before I go to the sauna as it is getting lower but has gotten quite high with age. Amazing all the changes our bodies go through. So sorry to hear you are allergic to the sun. When I was in Germany, the leader's wife suffered from this affliction too. Hope you are feeling better and how is your dad?! I'm quite behind here and no hope of catching up, so forgive me if you already answered about your dad. So hard for us to go through these times with declining health of our parents. My heart goes out to you and your family.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne seems to feel she will be on here again by next week. I told her no pressure and we will expect her then or any time after. Sure do miss her sweet ways. So many lovely people on here and she misses you ALL.
Love from Marianne. :wink:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The shawl in my avatar is one of them .. Edwina
> ...


I cant get PBS here unfortunately
:thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


And in response to Patches!

That did rather seem to be the woman's attitude- when I told her I had contacted the Police, I was accused of major ingratitude, but I had always responded where ever I could to try and be helpful to her. My life is going to have to revolve much more around my shopping- because I can carry only small amounts at a time- that is partly because I don't qualify for discounted taxis- but I am glad I am still fit enough to undertake the lifting involved- getting on and off the bus!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, which ones are safe? Just read this: Indoor Tanning Causes Melanoma, Report Shows. I know there must be safe ones, but which ones are they? Hope you are feeling better and how is your dad. I'm quite behind here and no hope of catching up, so forgive me if you already answered about your dad. So hard for us to go through these times with declining health of our parents. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> Hugs


Yes, the lights from the tanning beds, just like the sunlight, can cause cancer, specifically the melanoma. This is why you need sunscreen and to cover up even when going outside in the sun. If you are covering up and using the sunscreen, it blocks out the harmful rays. If you do this, then they are safe. Most people who use tanning beds to tan, over use them and dont use the appropriate sunscreens. Talk to your doctor about how to safely use them and he/she will just tell you the same things that I have talked about re: safe use of tanning beds. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> The tanning beds are safe if all exposed skin is covered with the appropriate sunblock. For the face, you can bring your own face cloth to cover it. If you wear your clothes/housecoat to cover the rest of you, it is safe. Remember, you can cover up if you are desiring only the heat aspect of the tanning beds. As I am allergic to the sunlight (I am not able to tolerate much of it as I get violently ill from it) and I have used the tanning beds for the heat qualities only, but cover up for the time I am in the tanning bed. I live in a town where there are no tanning beds, otherwise I would be using them.
> For those with high blood pressure, the sauna's are not recommended because of the high humidity combined with the heat. In the tanning bed, you only have the heat aspect and that is fine, just be sure to cover up. As a health professional, I have checked this out.
> Also when going to a tanning salon, it is vital that you inquire about the lights that are used. Some lights are safer to use than others and are made for this very purpose. Zoe


Thanks! I find that I feel so much better on bright sunny days whether I go out or not, so this may be something that I will find therapeutic. Which kinds of lights are safe? I would love to try it.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne seems to feel she will be on here again by next week. I told her no pressure and we will expect her then or any time after. Sure do miss her sweet ways. So many lovely people on here and she misses you ALL.
> Love from Marianne. :wink:


That's such good news. I'm glad that she is getting better. I look forward to getting to know her better.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

agnescr said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


That's a shame. It is out on DVD and CD also if you have a place to borrow or buy it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all--have missed out on the last 20 pages or so! ACK. We spent yesterday getting my car back into shape--seems okay now, but am not sure what caused the battery to lose its charge--then had to deal with a clogged shower drain for several hours (and the cleanup afterward...), so I never got to the computer yesterday!

Now I hope to catch up...!



Angora1 said:


> I would like to see one of the books on Mosaic Knitting. Think Barbara Walker is the one that wrote, or perhaps even started this type of knitting?


Her book is terrific--I lucked out and snagged a copy when I was working at the bookstore. Gee, I miss that place.

I've been thinking on what to do with the workshop--could do either knit or crochet. What isn't covered yet or what might be good? I'm open to suggestions.

Shirley, I love seeing the quilts! I've never done any thread painting or embroidery type, just the pieced...have a few I need to get to, now that I think about it. So many projects, so little time. :shock:

I'll keep reading--hope to catch up eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As you people finish up on Ash Wednesday, it is all Valentine's Day fever here. The popularity of 'reality' tv is overwhelming it seems. Sorry if I sound a bit unimpressed- I am not a fan of the new woman on our Breakfast news broadcast- may have to try the other channel but have decided to listen to the radio instead. Out at 9 for the doctor, and to get some food for Ringo- the sausage I had bought has not agreed with his tummy, so I will have to get something I know he can stomach- nuisance because it means less money for my own food. I am pleased with the progress I am making on the scarf I am knitting for my old school friend whose mum died about 3 weeks ago. The day is only just lightening at 25 to 7 am.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mid day at work and thought I would check in. I have to admit a tanning bed is not my first choice of getting sunlight, but I do know that heat can help the aches and pains. My DD goes some and loves it. I have done the "standing up" kind, but it is not as relaxing!

Knitting Daily had an interesting book for sale today. It was about knitting soles of socks so that they never wore out. I think it was replacing the soles, not a sock knitting thing. Didn't investigate too much.

Mav game tonight with DD. We are eating Mexican food. I will weigh in at WW first! Then hit it hard tomorrow!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going to ask both of you - does no one go out when it snows? an inch doesn't seem like much - but then if you don't get snow very often i suppose it would look like a lot.
> 
> hope you both have a good day and get lots of knitting done.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, I will post a picture before I hand the shawl over.
I am reluctant to go out in the snow because of mobility problems, I walk with the aid of crutches, I sometimes think that when you are frightened of falling it makes the chance of falling more likely. The snow we have is quite wet/slippy. If it was dry and powdery perhaps it would be easier to walk in ? Quite a few cars have got stranded trying to go up the hill to the houses there. The snow has turned to rain now, I just hope the temperature does not drop enough to freeze. I have been sat here admiring the pretty white scenery while knitting in a nice warm room with hot drinks and choc biscuits lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi Sam, I will post a picture before I hand the shawl over.
> I am reluctant to go out in the snow because of mobility problems, I walk with the aid of crutches, I sometimes think that when you are frightened of falling it makes the chance of falling more likely. The snow we have is quite wet/slippy. If it was dry and powdery perhaps it would be easier to walk in ? Quite a few cars have got stranded trying to go up the hill to the houses there. The snow has turned to rain now, I just hope the temperature does not drop enough to freeze. I have been sat here admiring the pretty white scenery while knitting in a nice warm room with hot drinks and choc biscuits lol


I would fully agree, that when you are frightened of falling it seems to make it more likely. We never see snow where I live, but sometimes one can get mud slicks- and one can lose one's footing-so I tread very gingerly, then.
My naughty Ringo has been trying to excite the dog next door- he has had a terrific workout as a result- but I have brought him in- because if his barking is annoying me, it must be annoying the neighbours, and I don't want to create occasion for them to be complaining about me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[quoteThe tanning beds are safe if all exposed skin is covered with the appropriate sunblock. For the face, you can bring your own face cloth to cover it. If you wear your clothes/housecoat to cover the rest of you, it is safe. Remember, you can cover up if you are desiring only the heat aspect of the tanning beds. As I am allergic to the sunlight (I am not able to tolerate much of it as I get violently ill from it) and I have used the tanning beds for the heat qualities only, but cover up for the time I am in the tanning bed. I live in a town where there are no tanning beds, otherwise I would be using them.
For those with high blood pressure, the sauna's are not recommended because of the high humidity combined with the heat. In the tanning bed, you only have the heat aspect and that is fine, just be sure to cover up. As a health professional, I have checked this out.
Also when going to a tanning salon, it is vital that you inquire about the lights that are used. Some lights are safer to use than others and are made for this very purpose. Zoe [/quote]

I, too, am allergic to the sun. I break out in a rash just like poison ivy if I go out for more than a few minutes without sunblock. And then can only stay out for a limited time. And found out early on, car windows did NOT make a difference. During the winter,if I didn't have on gloves, the backs of my hands would break out from being on the steering wheel with sun shining through the windshield. That's not as bad as being violently ill.....but having a rash for two weeks that itched like poison ivy was a real nuisance. Especially when I was working...after vacationing in FL, I'd have to wear long sleeved shirts to work for a couple of weeks after. Just so I wouldn't look as if I had the plague!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne seems to feel she will be on here again by next week. I told her no pressure and we will expect her then or any time after. Sure do miss her sweet ways. So many lovely people on here and she misses you ALL.
> Love from Marianne. :wink:


That's wonderful news...please give her my love!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> [Hi Sam, I will post a picture before I hand the shawl over.
> I am reluctant to go out in the snow because of mobility problems, I walk with the aid of crutches, I sometimes think that when you are frightened of falling it makes the chance of falling more likely. The snow we have is quite wet/slippy. If it was dry and powdery perhaps it would be easier to walk in ? Quite a few cars have got stranded trying to go up the hill to the houses there. The snow has turned to rain now, I just hope the temperature does not drop enough to freeze. I have been sat here admiring the pretty white scenery while knitting in a nice warm room with hot drinks and choc biscuits lol


Looking forward to seeing the shawl...I so admire lace knitting....I haven't had the nerve to try it!
I understand not wanting to go out in snow because of mobility problems. I'm in a motorized wheelchair and the weather controls whether I go out or stay home. The controls don't like wet and I'd be afraid to navigate on snow...trying to go out would probably be similar to driving a car on snow/ice. So I stay in and thank the good Lord that I'm dry and warm!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
this was on facebook


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello...had coffee with girlfriends this morning and it ended up to be a 3 hour chatting session - lol. It was good fun and I'm glad I went...almost talked myself out of it...bad Kathy! I just came in from getting the last of the ice off the driveway from the past weekend's rain/freezing rain/sleet/snow storm...what a mess. It is 38 degrees...heat wave! Thursday and Friday will be cold (again) and more moderate temps. by the weekend (moderate for Minnesota anyway)


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> this was on facebook


Pretty much any of the Bugs Bunny cartoons were my favorite. 

I lucked out today. A co-worker had a small travel "goodie" bag that she wanted to know if I wanted. I looked at it and realized that a ball of sock yarn would fit perfectly into this thing. Bonus is that all the goodies are still inside:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne seems to feel she will be on here again by next week. I told her no pressure and we will expect her then or any time after. Sure do miss her sweet ways. So many lovely people on here and she misses you ALL.
> ...


Thanks to Silverowl, she let me know that marianne saw the quilt picture - so that makes me happy. Shirley


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I lucked out today. A co-worker had a small travel "goodie" bag that she wanted to know if I wanted. I looked at it and realized that a ball of sock yarn would fit perfectly into this thing. Bonus is that all the goodies are still inside:[/quote]

What an awesome "score," Redkimba!!!! I'm still looking for the 'perfect' craft bag/container/box...I'm thinking an old-timey flat lunch box with the 2 flip latch closures and handle...would fit sock yarn, double-pointed needles, folded up instructions, my phone, lip balm and a little pocket money...I'm on the hunt to find something cute


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Shirley, you are a gifted designer and I'm so glad you are part of the KTP! I'm so sorry you felt the need to put aside your beautiful work for a while but I hope you get back to it because I'm sure there are more awesome ideas inside of you. You know you have a very receptive audience here  We LOVE to see your beautiful work!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> designer, wow, wow... its just hard for me to imagine someone creating something that beautiful with thread and cloth. awsome, i could relax looking at that myself anytime.
> brrrr. its cold here, got winter weather advisories for our state, but up in the north i think our county is not in the area, thank goodness. tired of this cold, spring time come on!!!!
> they did the biopsy this morn, they didn't put him under, because of his lung problems, but he didn't care after they gave him the crazy shot. anyway, the dr came in and talked to us and showed pic. she said it was NOT cancer, the spots on the lungs are from inflamation from all the infection from the pneumonia. and is going to have to be treated with more strong antibiotics. he goes back to the NHome Thurs. he seemed ok with it. they will really continue working on his PT. i told him (for all the good it does, cause dad does what he wants) if he wants to go home for visits he has to be where we can manage him and not have to be pulling and tugging on him, so he has got to get where he can get himself up with his walker, he used to, just got complaicent. anyway, glad he is on the mend. i cooked him a sweet potato before i walked to the hosp. he was hungry when he got back to his room, so i got him grape juice first, then orange sherbert, then he ate the pot. before his tray got there.


So glad that it was not cancer and it must be such a relief for you and your family. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Knitting Daily had an interesting book for sale today. It was about knitting soles of socks so that they never wore out. I think it was replacing the soles, not a sock knitting thing. Didn't investigate too much.


Yes, I got the email from Knitting Daily too. Elizabeth Zimmerman did this concept for the soles of the socks a long time ago. She goes through this for her pattern of the Moccasin Socks in the Knitter's Almanac. In this pattern, this is how these socks are knit. Very interesting and she did this because she would wear out the socks on the balls of her feet! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The tanning beds are safe if all exposed skin is covered with the appropriate sunblock. For the face, you can bring your own face cloth to cover it. If you wear your clothes/housecoat to cover the rest of you, it is safe. Remember, you can cover up if you are desiring only the heat aspect of the tanning beds. As I am allergic to the sunlight (I am not able to tolerate much of it as I get violently ill from it) and I have used the tanning beds for the heat qualities only, but cover up for the time I am in the tanning bed. I live in a town where there are no tanning beds, otherwise I would be using them.
> ...


I also get the rash. The kicker for me is that I can not put sunscreen on as I react to them all as well. hahaha, just do the covering up thing. I do the outdoor summer work when the sun is behind the trees and prefer a cloudy day. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here i am who has to have instructions everytime i use heidi's cell phone. lol

sam



Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still have les miserables on my dvr - will have to set four hours aside to watch it - although i bet close to an hour is drumming for money - but i do want to see it.

sam



katgo716 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The shawl in my avatar is one of them .. Edwina
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!


Pammie, I'll bet it's cute! I had my hair cut that way for years when my kids were younger and have thought about doing it again--it's SO easy to take care of. In fact, the kids used to tell me I looked like Jamie Leigh Curtis (I didn't really see it, but I'll take it). 

Doogie, hang in there--spring break is coming! 

Melyn and Kathy, I hope you are feeling better today. Julie, I'm glad you're feeling better and talking to Fale more regularly now. Southern Gal, sending good thoughts for your dad & family.

I am still reading up...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
Very proud!

David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The shawl in my avatar is one of them .. Edwina
> ...


We also have an *absolutely marvelous lace series on our workshops ( here I am again, talking about the workshops) however, dragonfly lace has taught a 'preparation to lace' workshop where she teaches you to read charts, and also how to make some simple lace motifs*. She then has taught a "Winter's Mirage lace workshop with her own design - which is a basic pattern. it is beautiful . She is preparing another lace shawl rather than scarf which she will teach in April. If you are interested in lace at all- please go check it out.

At the foot of my posts is a link to the workshops (right above my blog)
go there and check out #6 workshop and then #ll - #6 is the preparation workshop and will be open permanently until all our lace workshops are finished in this series. Even if you don't care to join the actual shawl workshops , there is lots you can learn from her chart information.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, which ones are safe? Just read this: Indoor Tanning Causes Melanoma, Report Shows. I know there must be safe ones, but which ones are they? Thanks for the tip about the saunas. I will be sure and ck. my BP before I go to the sauna as it is getting lower but has gotten quite high with age. Amazing all the changes our bodies go through. So sorry to hear you are allergic to the sun. When I was in Germany, the leader's wife suffered from this affliction too. Hope you are feeling better and how is your dad?! I'm quite behind here and no hope of catching up, so forgive me if you already answered about your dad. So hard for us to go through these times with declining health of our parents. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> Hugs


I went to a dermatologist 2 days ago, and the first thing he asked me was if I used tanning beds (which I haven't) -- I asked him about them as my daughter uses one all the time -- he said *never* use a tanning bed for any reason, as they are the most common reason for melanoma skin cancer - and the next most problematic cause is sun tanning in the sun.

He is very well trained in 2 different top American Hospitals and has specialized in skin cancers, for what it is worth. I told my daughter and she said she doesn't like not having a tan so will continue -- sheeesh!

My friend has purchased a sun light - which gives daylight whenever it is on and she has noticed a huge difference since she uses the new lightbulbs in a special lamp- said her depression has lifted and that she feels like a new person. I am not sure what brand she bought - but she swears by it.

Regarding the above- I am just passing along what the skin specialist told me - I am not trying to contradict anyone else. 
I do know that from what he told me - I would never use one-

It worries me that my daughter puts tanning ahead of her health though. I feel like dragging her to talk to him.!!!! :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Th


gottastch said:


> Shirley, you are a gifted designer and I'm so glad you are part of the KTP! I'm so sorry you felt the need to put aside your beautiful work for a while but I hope you get back to it because I'm sure there are more awesome ideas inside of you. You know you have a very receptive audience here  We LOVE to see your beautiful work!!!


Thanks so much. you all have been so supportive of my work. I really appreciate it. If I wasn't so darned busy with the workshops which I am really enjoying I would start doing them again. once again, to you all who have remarked on my work- you warm my heart and I needed to know they are appreciated.

what a great group of friends you all are.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> this was on facebook


Woodstock is my favorite


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie do they have trolly or sholly bags where you are, they are fantastic for doing weekly groceries because they hold so much and you just push them in front of you or pull them behind. The shollys are very good because you can lean on the handle and they have special wheels to go up and down kerbs, over here the buses lower themselves so the are almost level with the kerbs so the sholly just pushes on no lifting it. Lyn x


Lurker 2 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > It is over powering. :lol:
> ...


OK, I just started yesterday, and it is going well  I am so happy you have a group for knitting, and you enjoyed it, even if you don't get your knitting done :lol: LOL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne seems to feel she will be on here again by next week. I told her no pressure and we will expect her then or any time after. Sure do miss her sweet ways. So many lovely people on here and she misses you ALL.
> Love from Marianne. :wink:


From you lips to God's ears :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> nd for those who are not a Craftsy member, you can go to Ravelry and check out her designs. Dee O Keefe is the designer.
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/stevieland


I have Dee marked as one of my favorites on Ravelry, too. I want to make an Edwina for me, but that may take a while.

I am with you all on the "down in the dumps" thing--though we do get a lot of sunny days, the cold and the short daylight affect me (actually, too many sunny days in a row gets boring, too). I do try to sit in the sun a bit each day if I can--it seems to help some.

Sam, let me know how you go with those size 19 needles! I have some, but I confess I haven't used them yet. I found them on clearance and got them because they were a size I didn't have. I will find a use for them, I am sure, someday! 

I'm glad to hear Marianne is making progress. I hope she knows how dear she is to us!

Whew. I think I'm caught up now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have them in the states, they come in very handy when out and about.



melyn said:


> Julie do they have trolly or sholly bags where you are, they are fantastic for doing weekly groceries because they hold so much and you just push them in front of you or pull them behind. The shollys are very good because you can lean on the handle and they have special wheels to go up and down kerbs, over here the buses lower themselves so the are almost level with the kerbs so the sholly just pushes on no lifting it. Lyn x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


Oh what a happy little boy, he seems to get more handsome.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


Your work warms my heart, just looking at them takes me to a nice place. Thank you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


Wow beautiful baby :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH MAN ! Are we in trouble! We bought these Friday morning! two days ago............ We can not be trusted with a dozen donuts. And just the two of us.
> ...


I had a Krispy creme once. Once was enough. I loved Mr. Donuts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - i'm visiting you the next time you get snow - hot drinks and chocolate biscuits - definitely.

i agree about going out when you really don't need to especially since you are on crutches - that has to be a trial even if it's dry outside. so far i haven't fallen this winter yet - usually i have at least one fall. i'm hoping our really nasty weather is over for this year.

sam

i'm really anxious to see your shawl - i'm just about ready to buy the ashton shawl pattern. that will be a lengthy project.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they sell chains for you tires june? lol

sam



jknappva said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > [Hi Sam, I will post a picture before I hand the shawl over.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL!! Guess we're two of the lucky? ones!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you - is it big enough for double pointed needles -you could take your socks on vacation.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


So precious!!! I'd like to think I'll have great-grandkids before I die but don't think it's going to happen...so I just love and admire everyone else's babies!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -

sending mounds of healing energy to david - i have a grandson who is very sick with the flu - he walks around holding his head -said even his hair hurt. he just go over strep throat - will miss valentine party at school which he was really looking forward to. i feel so bad for him. i told heidi next year we are all going at the same time to get our flu shots.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't they sell chains for you tires june? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


Kate he is a right wee ray of sunshine


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely lovely work shirley -

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


What a beautiful little one -- enjoy every minute- they grow so quickly--- I want to hold him!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Sam. Hello KP pals. I'm sorry to hear that your young one has come down with flu and hope that he can pull up to full form very soon. I've just discovered that I have 88 pages of tea party to read! Considerable amounts of snow in some US areas was the general tone of a few of the mailings read at great speed about half an hour ago, before I had two slices of toast and a cup of coffee. I've just come home, having been in Cambridge since last Friday and I hadn't opened e mail. I have an enormous KP tea party treat in store!! I was in Cambridge to attend a lecture and to see friends. Cambridge is lovely at any time of year but in winter, the stark, leafless branches of many huge old trees against the sky enhances the outlines of the many College roof-tops. I am glad, however, to be back and will soon go to bed. Looking forward to catching up with all that's been happening. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my kate - he is a cutie - can you see the trail of broken hearts behind him. lol i just want to pick him up and squeeze him.

sam



KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i was a bit worried when i saw them - but they are a breeze to knit with. mine are plastic so they are not heavy. i have a pair of harmony size 17 which are a little heavier and not as easy to use. of course when you are using huge needles you usually don't have too many sts on the needle. i shouldn't say that - the lys has a shawl i would like to do that is knit of huge needles.

try them sorlenna - i think you will like them. i am using super bulky yarn i bought in seattle last year.

sam

[quote=SorlennaSam, let me know how you go with those size 19 needles! I have some, but I confess I haven't used them yet. I found them on clearance and got them because they were a size I didn't have. I will find a use for them, I am sure, someday!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks very much, Sam!



thewren said:


> lovely lovely work shirley -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i was a bit worried when i saw them - but they are a breeze to knit with. mine are plastic so they are not heavy. i have a pair of harmony size 17 which are a little heavier and not as easy to use. of course when you are using huge needles you usually don't have too many sts on the needle. i shouldn't say that - the lys has a shawl i would like to do that is knit of huge needles.
> 
> try them sorlenna - i think you will like them. i am using super bulky yarn i bought in seattle last year.
> 
> sam


I am sure the project would go fast, too--I will have to dig in the stash to see if I even have any bulky yarn... Mine are wooden--not bamboo, I don't think, but not too heavy, either.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know KK 's are really sweet. Not sure if I have ever had a Mr. Donut. Gotta see if we have any tim Hortons and/ or Mr Donut in Arizona

Pontuf



mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kate, you have a darling GS!

I love Krispy Kreme, but I've never tried Dr. Donut. Never even heard of it.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What an awesome "score," Redkimba!!!! I'm still looking for the 'perfect' craft bag/container/box...I'm thinking an old-timey flat lunch box with the 2 flip latch closures and handle...would fit sock yarn, double-pointed needles, folded up instructions, my phone, lip balm and a little pocket money...I'm on the hunt to find something cute


I'm using a "Peppermint Bark" tin to hold all my smaller dpn needles.

Try your local Goodwill or other thrift store.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -
> 
> sending mounds of healing energy to david - i have a grandson who is very sick with the flu - he walks around holding his head -said even his hair hurt. he just go over strep throat - will miss valentine party at school which he was really looking forward to. i feel so bad for him. i told heidi next year we are all going at the same time to get our flu shots.
> 
> ...


Sending healing energy to the little ones, Hope they feel better soon. I make my bunch get flu shots every year even though they think it is silly.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poor baby! Hope he's feeling better.
Next year Rick and I will be the first in line for our very first flu shots

Pontuf

quote=thewren]i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -

sending mounds of healing energy to david - i have a grandson who is very sick with the flu - he walks around holding his head -said even his hair hurt. he just go over strep throat - will miss valentine party at school which he was really looking forward to. i feel so bad for him. i told heidi next year we are all going at the same time to get our flu shots.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


[/quote]


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> this was on facebook


Linus, lol


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> ...


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my hair cut today. It is really short! It is similar to Jamie Leigh Curtis of the Activia commercials has her hair. I'm sure it will be an adjustment, but I just wanted a drastic change!
> ...


It is also a pleasant day- bit of wind- but I don't mind that! Just got in from the shopping- third trip so far- but I am not grumbling! I am learning to judge quite accurately how much I can load into my trundler- almost time to call Fale nearly 12-30 pm, here- 10-30 am in Sydney!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also a pleasant day- bit of wind- but I don't mind that! Just got in from the shopping- third trip so far- but I am not grumbling! I am learning to judge quite accurately how much I can load into my trundler- almost time to call Fale nearly 12-30 pm, here- 10-30 am in Sydney!


I have a feeling you'll sort it out pretty quickly once you get into a routine.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i still have les miserables on my dvr - will have to set four hours aside to watch it - although i bet close to an hour is drumming for money - but i do want to see it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It's just beautiful. My very favorite musical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


Sorry to hear your David is ill- I look forward to seeing the photo of what you have invented!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


Cool! Please share when you finish it.

Aww, poor baby. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I am anxious to give it a try!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, which ones are safe? Just read this: Indoor Tanning Causes Melanoma, Report Shows. I know there must be safe ones, but which ones are they? Thanks for the tip about the saunas. I will be sure and ck. my BP before I go to the sauna as it is getting lower but has gotten quite high with age. Amazing all the changes our bodies go through. So sorry to hear you are allergic to the sun. When I was in Germany, the leader's wife suffered from this affliction too. Hope you are feeling better and how is your dad?! I'm quite behind here and no hope of catching up, so forgive me if you already answered about your dad. So hard for us to go through these times with declining health of our parents. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It's good to hear all sides here.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


Every time I choose a favorite you show some I like even better lol. Your work is just so lovely. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > a bit of nostalgia- from my favourite ever cartoon.
> ...


Oh yes, I forgot about Woodstock. Love him so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie do they have trolly or sholly bags where you are, they are fantastic for doing weekly groceries because they hold so much and you just push them in front of you or pull them behind. The shollys are very good because you can lean on the handle and they have special wheels to go up and down kerbs, over here the buses lower themselves so the are almost level with the kerbs so the sholly just pushes on no lifting it. Lyn x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The trundler I have can take up to about 10kg at a time- this happens very easily when I am getting dog food, as I have had to twice this week! Many of our buses do lower down, if you need it, - but it depends on how close to the curb the driver has pulled up- some are cleverer than others! Or more considerate!

I think the trolley or sholly may be a bit bigger- I don't recall seeing any when I was in Britain- I imagine they must have them in Scotland as well- because my cousin used the car for shopping- and often in the evening, when maybe people would be out earlier in the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


It sounds very interesting--like a mitered square, only with a hook?

It is so hard when the little ones are sick. I hope he is better very soon.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


lol got NOTHING done today at knitting group but enjoyed it so much. I was working on my knitting tote and messed that up and then tried to start on a sweater and messed that up too. Glad I didn't bring my socks lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


Oh good. He is such a happy looking baby. I just love that smile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. Hello KP pals. I'm sorry to hear that your young one has come down with flu and hope that he can pull up to full form very soon. I've just discovered that I have 88 pages of tea party to read! Considerable amounts of snow in some US areas was the general tone of a few of the mailings read at great speed about half an hour ago, before I had two slices of toast and a cup of coffee. I've just come home, having been in Cambridge since last Friday and I hadn't opened e mail. I have an enormous KP tea party treat in store!! I was in Cambridge to attend a lecture and to see friends. Cambridge is lovely at any time of year but in winter, the stark, leafless branches of many huge old trees against the sky enhances the outlines of the many College roof-tops. I am glad, however, to be back and will soon go to bed. Looking forward to catching up with all that's been happening. Affectionately.


It is so great that you are enjoying being with us!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -
> 
> sending mounds of healing energy to david - i have a grandson who is very sick with the flu - he walks around holding his head -said even his hair hurt. he just go over strep throat - will miss valentine party at school which he was really looking forward to. i feel so bad for him. i told heidi next year we are all going at the same time to get our flu shots.
> 
> ...


Awww, I hope he feels better soon. I've had migraines where my hair hurt, so I know it's miserable. Poor baby!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. Hello KP pals. I'm sorry to hear that your young one has come down with flu and hope that he can pull up to full form very soon. I've just discovered that I have 88 pages of tea party to read! Considerable amounts of snow in some US areas was the general tone of a few of the mailings read at great speed about half an hour ago, before I had two slices of toast and a cup of coffee. I've just come home, having been in Cambridge since last Friday and I hadn't opened e mail. I have an enormous KP tea party treat in store!! I was in Cambridge to attend a lecture and to see friends. Cambridge is lovely at any time of year but in winter, the stark, leafless branches of many huge old trees against the sky enhances the outlines of the many College roof-tops. I am glad, however, to be back and will soon go to bed. Looking forward to catching up with all that's been happening. Affectionately.


Good to have you back! Glad you enjoyed your trip. That does sound lovely. Would make some good pictures.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I'm just getting caught up and knitting and thought I'd post the projects I'm currently switching between depending on how I feel, they are all new projects, oh well.
> ...


People have said they are easier on their hands. I tried them and really don't like them, but that can be my particular lack of hand problems.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> cara - all purpose flour is any white flour that is not self-rising.
> 
> running alcohol is what one uses to rub your back with or cleanse a wound.
> 
> ...


NO. Cake flour and pastry flour may be while, but definitely not all-purpose. Neither is bread flour, for the opposite reason.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> cara said:
> 
> 
> > In Australia we use Plain Flour or Self Raising Flour for baking I have American Recipes which call for "All Purpose Flour" can someone tell me what type this is??Also need to know what is "Rubbing Alcohol"
> ...


No, that is not what all-purpose flour means. It means that it is a compromise between very low gluten and high gluten. The latter is used for bread.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear the little ones are sick...if it's the same stomach flu that I had, can state that it's not fun. Little Luke is just so cute!!! What a smiley happy baby...our GD now smiles in response to voices and it's such a joy to see..get to be with her again in a couple of weeks!! Yea, me!

The sunlight replacement lights sound like a good idea - I'll have to check around for them.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> I've never seen it done this way, so it's my idea too...
> Very proud!
> 
> David is running high temperature, and he looks so small when he is ill... so it makes me really, really sad - and he does not want to eat anything, but is actually hungry - his taste has altered by the illness and everything tastes strange and bad to him, poor child...


So sorry David isn't feeling well. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


Absolutely adorable, Kate!! I'm sure your not knitting with that cutie around!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer, I love the farm scenes, all are gorgeous, are any of them actually painted or all thread painting?


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just finished great book. It was on the Annie's Attic website. It is the first in a series and I can't wait for the next one! It's called Strands of Fate, and it's part of the Creative Woman Mysteries. I love reading books about people who own knit shops and stuff like that when I need an "easy read". Last summer I read almost 2 books a day from Maggie Sefton and Terri Dulong. Now I've got a book called "Diva's Don't Knit by Gil McNeil. Lots of fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Designer, I love the farm scenes, all are gorgeous, are any of them actually painted or all thread painting?


I did them all the same year - the top 2 are painted, thread painted with some applique (n ot much) the bottom are all 
fabric painted with acrylics. I was just starting to use fabric and thread - and was combining both. I did a lot of sunset - sunrise pictures that year.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


LOL LOL but you had a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL but you had a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I picked up another skein of yarn thinking it was the same as the other one, but it's fingering weight. Was going to try the scarf again, but it needs #2 yarn. I guess I will make some socks again lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.

sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


That yarn is beautiful! I like using big needles sometimes. I knit quite a few scarves with big needles and fairly heavy yarn. It is cold up here and it works well with large needles and heavier yarn.
The is going to be great Sam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Absolutely love the color. I can see how it wold go pretty quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


That is such a glorious yarn Sam!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Looks great Sam! Love those colors.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


WOW, love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Love the colours Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!


We used to say, "Going doolally tap"......no idea why the tap was added, maybe we really were!! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the scarf & the colors are so bright, Sam. I received some needles in the Mystery Box from Craftsy last year that seemed huge at the time. I'll have to dig them out and see what size they are -I need a quick knit and have some chunky alpaca that might work out just fine on the larger sized needles.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!
> ...


lolol too funny!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> many times when you download something like that it will gum up the works - slow you computer - make it do strange things. it might also use a lot of memory. it's good to read the reviews and see what the concensus is. then decide whether you want to download it or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam: I agree. It when I installed the update for evernote that I started encountering all my computer problems. In the former version all I had to do was right click and add to evernote . It was much simpler that the newer version too.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a terrible case of the munchies tonight. It's a good thing there's nothing in the house to eat lol.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam this is so pretty. Love the yarn and your stitches!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Luke and his daddy in for a visit tonight, it was great!


I can't get over how cute Luke is! I love the new photo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Wow, that is gorgeous! I didn't get to my stash yet, but that's a motivator.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful work poledra - the stepmother sweater - what yarn are you using - i really like it.
> ...


Many years ago I was knitting a lacy afghan in stripes, using a skein per stripe because I did not want to have a join in that kind of knitting. One of the yarns I was using was a Brown sheep yarn. In one skein there were nine joins. I have not bought Brown sheep since.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful knit and yarn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> didn't sleep at all last night..guess it's time to join a sleep study - has anyone ever done this? Can you fill me into what I might expect? Is it worth the time and tension?


Yes it is a simple procedure> You go to the site in the evening, taking whatever usual meds you take. then when you are ready they place many electrodes all over your body and those are connected to complicated computerography. an electroencephalogram monitors brain activity. A finger electrode monitors oxygen perfusion. Cardiac electrodes monitor cardiac activity. At some point if indicated they connect you to a bi-pap or c-pap apparatus which causes continuous flow of oxygen in a positive pressure situation by mask usually. Aclip is placed upon the nose to prevent leakage of air. Then you return to sleep to see if the treatment causes appreciable change to the patterns recorded earlier. Its uncomfortable to have all the connectionsl but the information may turn up many dangerous sleep apneas(stoppage of respiratory activity.) It is not painful in any way. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love the colors Sam. It's going to be beautiful. 

Gigi


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

Those colors are after my own heart, Sam! The pattern is beautiful and the stitches show up so well. Congratulations!

Nancy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The yarn is very pretty Sam and the stitch looks great.



thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Sam the scarf is turning out really nice! I can't wait until our next shopping trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I know KK 's are really sweet. Not sure if I have ever had a Mr. Donut. Gotta see if we have any tim Hortons and/ or Mr Donut in Arizona
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


My DH and his family thought Krispy Kreme were great but I never liked them. Now I don't eat donuts, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


I love, love, love those colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Never knit with needles that big. What an experience. One would think it would knit up really fast but does it take more time to do the stitches with the bigger needles?

Have fun Sam and thanks for sharing. Just gorgeous colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the wee ones with the flu Sam and Handy Family. Hope they are soon feeling better. Oh my, even his hair hurts. That sounds like what Pontuf had. 

I got Eliz. "Zimmerman's Knitting Without Tears." I know Gwenie just finished it and got me intrigued. I just went in the yarn store to ask a question about the square for the Knitting Guild afghan. :shock: 

What a busy, busy day today. Good thing I rested up yesterday. Tomorrow will be a long day with a concert at night and out of town people here for the concert. Fun, but busy.

Hugs to all who aren't feeling well.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

How absolutely gorgeous. Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 100% wool which i like - very soft - lots of color but it is muted - not real bright which i like.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so fun to knit with myfanwy - it just slips through your fingers - i don't put much tension on it - i don't want to stretch it while i knit - i want all the thickness to show.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will enjoy using them rookieretiree - mine are plastic so they are fairly light and even with the heavier bulky yarn it is not difficult to hold. i love this knit - so fun.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the scarf & the colors are so bright, Sam. I received some needles in the Mystery Box from Craftsy last year that seemed huge at the time. I'll have to dig them out and see what size they are -I need a quick knit and have some chunky alpaca that might work out just fine on the larger sized needles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one reason i am very careful what i download - i always run it past ron - my computer guy - he keeps me running as smoothly as possible.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks flyty1n

sam



flyty1n said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful knit and yarn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gigi - i'm hoping to finish it so i can wear it a couple of times yet this winter.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I love the colors Sam. It's going to be beautiful.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, oh i hate that so many folks are sick and its really sad when kids are ill. i think its the flip flop in our weather. spring come on.
kate, i am telling you that luke is such a cutie. i rarely rant over babies, cause whats not cute about babies, but he sure has been a looker all his life, i enjoy seeing the changes in him. 
i didn't make it to our ash wed. service, i am nazarene, and we do it also. i vacumed for 4 hrs at church, my vac is in the shop and i was using a borrowed one, and heavy is not the word. i was pooped out. tomorrow i like a bit more and then to help with the choc. covered strawberries we are selling to help our kids go to youth camp.you should see all the cases of berries, being washed laid out to dry, then tomorrow the dipping begins and then we do the white stripes on them, sell then in heart shaped containers. and yes we have lots of rejects to munch on. so i am going as bj goes to work at 6, i can clean some and then help till enough are there and then finish up. 
i must be here at 10, the insurance adjster is coming to look at our roof, the last bad storm we had, we lost shingles and had hail damage and the ceiling in my back bed room fell in and i had buckets everywhere to catch the down pour. i just keep the door shut, to ugly to look at. it didn't do any damage to the bed. its all standing up out of the way. so hopefully he will aprove the repairs. and let me tell you it aint cheap.....but it is what it is. 
tonight for supper i took some frozen chicken breasts and rubbed mayonaise on them and then rolled them in instant potato flakes, sprayed the dish with pam, its the best moist chicken, so i nuked us a potato and heated up some peas to go with it. easy. love chicken that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the fact that even though there is a lot of color - the color is muted a little - and the pattern is so simple - it is called the easy mistake scarf.

sam



Dylanfan said:


> Those colors are after my own heart, Sam! The pattern is beautiful and the stitches show up so well. Congratulations!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The yarn is very pretty Sam and the stitch looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking forward to it.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's an easy knit daralene - it does knit up faster because the sts are bigger - and i am trying really hard not to put too much tension on the yarn - i don't want to stretch it - i want the thickness to shine through. i don't think you would have any trouble with the large needles.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were the chicken breasts thawed first - and i assume they were baked then.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> tonight for supper i took some frozen chicken breasts and rubbed mayonaise on them and then rolled them in instant potato flakes, sprayed the dish with pam, its the best moist chicken, so i nuked us a potato and heated up some peas to go with it. easy. love chicken that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kate - Luke is such a precious little guy. What an engaging smile.

Pontuf



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got home from the game and I am trying to wind down a little. So sorry that the wee ones are sick. I've been there where my teeth and hair hurt. Such a weird thing to happen, but it does. Probably has something to do with the nerve endings, but I am just guessing.

Sam, beautiful yarn. Your scarf will be very nice. I've done some work on big needles, and they are a nice change.

I hope everyone has a good night/day. Off to work tomorrow, and I am sure I will be tired! Good night, everyone!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern G I really like your chicken recipe with mayo and potato flakes. I always seem to make dry chicken breasts. This recipe sounds moist.
Sorry to hear about your roof repairs. Water can be so destructive.

Pontuf

tonight for supper i took some frozen chicken breasts and rubbed mayonaise on them and then rolled them in instant potato flakes, sprayed the dish with pam, its the best moist chicken, so i nuked us a potato and heated up some peas to go with it. easy. love chicken that way.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. wild child!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> LOL. wild child!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Charlotte, and Pontuf- are you going to be up late again?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well at last I feel that I've caught up with this wk's Kp
I've felt out of the loop on a lot of people. The Winter doldrums are with us all, but it only takes 10-15 min with the appropriate light(best if it is in the Am for regulating sleeping rhythms. I keep all the lights on in my house as I hate walking around in the dim light and the lavender walls accentuate the lack of light. My house is small only 800 sq feet including the garage which is detached. Heating is the problem here as air flows under the house and the floor is cold while the temp at eye level is 80. Still very painful legs and back. Went to MD to pick up pain meds and he post-dated the script and it can't be called in. I have to get a taxi there and it is too expensive to make another trip. He tells me to take 2 when I need it, but doesn't adjust the number he gives me. now I will have to wait until Monday to get it. Not much knitting getting done( Not much of anything really). Will tri to get to JoAnnes this weekend to get yarn for the sweater which I hope to start. Luke is adorable and seems to smile constantly from his pictures anyway. He will be a heartbreaker. I'm glad that Marianne, Lurker,5mm and others seem to be on the mend. Thoughts and prayers for all that are struggling with their health. This has been a particularly bad year particularly for up over 60 folks. It's so sad for little ones to have to suffer as they don't have the understanding to deal with discomfort.
Good nihgt all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. wild child!
> ...


Most certainly Lurker, and are you going to keep us company???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I will be around- but KP keeps unwatching me so disabling emails- nuisance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Ah you're back- how's things?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Still up knitting, watching Hot in Cleveland.

12:02 AM Arizona time. Valentine's Day

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY DEAR FRIENDS!

XO's to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Still up knitting, watching Hot in Cleveland.
> 
> 12:02 AM Arizona time. Valentine's Day
> 
> ...


Valentines is coming to a close here- just past 8 pm! been working on my travelling vine workshop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The scarf I am making is for my old class mate from my first school, whose mum died three weeks ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it seems Charlotte and Pontuf may be asleep, Darowil is not online at the moment, and it is a little early in the morning for the UK contingent, Hopefully Sam has gone to bed by nowat 3 -30 am, So I am going to log out and hopefully sleep.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, which ones are safe? Just read this: Indoor Tanning Causes Melanoma, Report Shows. I know there must be safe ones, but which ones are they? Thanks for the tip about the saunas. I will be sure and ck. my BP before I go to the sauna as it is getting lower but has gotten quite high with age. Amazing all the changes our bodies go through. So sorry to hear you are allergic to the sun. When I was in Germany, the leader's wife suffered from this affliction too. Hope you are feeling better and how is your dad?! I'm quite behind here and no hope of catching up, so forgive me if you already answered about your dad. So hard for us to go through these times with declining health of our parents. My heart goes out to you and your family.
> ...


Oh, don't freak out because of your daughter wanting to have her tan... The thing with these things - like with most - is, well, use them, don't abuse them. And people have different kinds of skeins, and actually not receiving enough Uv can be just as bad and dangerous as receiving too much... So as long as she is not trying to achieve an unnaturally dark skein, she's probably ok. Actually, a scandinavian blond living in Hawaii is probably receiving more Uv daily by simply going out than she is with her tanning... 
*hug*


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


Wow, this is simply AMAZING!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just now going to bed myfanwy - have a good nights sleep.

pontuf and charlotte - don't snore too loud.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well it seems Charlotte and Pontuf may be asleep, Darowil is not online at the moment, and it is a little early in the morning for the UK contingent, Hopefully Sam has gone to bed by nowat 3 -30 am, So I am going to log out and hopefully sleep.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -
> 
> sending mounds of healing energy to david - i have a grandson who is very sick with the flu - he walks around holding his head -said even his hair hurt. he just go over strep throat - will miss valentine party at school which he was really looking forward to. i feel so bad for him. i told heidi next year we are all going at the same time to get our flu shots.
> sam


Thank you - and I am so sorry your grandson is also having a flu, they look so ... little and sad and helpless when they are sick...

Personally I don't think flue vaccines are a really good idea for people with normal immune system - and, of course, people who are not dealing with ill ones daily, like doctors and stuff...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've got the idea - my idea - of a way of cro-hook ... am, it's not really tunisian, don't know how it is called, but the two colors actually go 90 degrees, so I'm happy. A, I'll make a picture at some point, it's not finished yet, but I am very happy about it, 'couse I wasn't even sure it was possible, just sort of... imagined it and thought it would ... well, make sense to try it...
> ...


Am... No, but looks like I can't really explain it...
Well, I made some "fast" pictures - see, all the vertical threads are green and all the horizontal - yellow...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm looking forward to seeing what you are working on -
> ...


I suffer from migraines... do you have any tips?

Oh, his headache stopped, he had high temp. all night, but now is all up an running - and, of course, bored... no children to play with when he is ill...



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > cara - all purpose flour is any white flour that is not self-rising.
> ...


I think all porpoise flour is type 500 flour (can't be sure on it though).
As for the rubbing alcohol all I can think of is a mixture of the first and last fractions while destilling - usually about 50 deg. alch. and with higher amount of methanol and tannins in it - and it is used for rubbing the body - feet and back - when someone is sick and making throat... hm, I don't know the word - when you sock a towel or something and wrap it around the throat and put something on it also... My mom used to make these "granny's medicine" on me while I was a child - it probably does help some, it makes the blood go faster in the places that it is "blocked" - but I don't do it (well, I don't destille rakiya either, but my granddad use to).
But I can't imagine it being in any recipe...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > cara - all purpose flour is any white flour that is not self-rising.
> ...


I use plain flour- or self raising and omit the raising agents such as baking powder, soda etc.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam. Hello KP pals. I'm sorry to hear that your young one has come down with flu and hope that he can pull up to full form very soon. I've just discovered that I have 88 pages of tea party to read! Considerable amounts of snow in some US areas was the general tone of a few of the mailings read at great speed about half an hour ago, before I had two slices of toast and a cup of coffee. I've just come home, having been in Cambridge since last Friday and I hadn't opened e mail. I have an enormous KP tea party treat in store!! I was in Cambridge to attend a lecture and to see friends. Cambridge is lovely at any time of year but in winter, the stark, leafless branches of many huge old trees against the sky enhances the outlines of the many College roof-tops. I am glad, however, to be back and will soon go to bed. Looking forward to catching up with all that's been happening. Affectionately.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you wear any of the lovely colours you knit up Sam?

EDIT- I see that the scarf is for you.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!


Well my dear! You'll have worked out the meaning of the word from its context! It originated in India during the Empire days and was brought back to England by returning soldiers. It is said to have an Indian place-name context but that may be disputed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it seems Charlotte and Pontuf may be asleep, Darowil is not online at the moment, and it is a little early in the morning for the UK contingent, Hopefully Sam has gone to bed by nowat 3 -30 am, So I am going to log out and hopefully sleep.


Well I'm here now! and maybe on line for an hour or so if I manage to go to bed at a reasonable hour- at least now if I don't have my computer accessible. Have decided that each ti,e a finsih a project I must finsih an older WIP- see how long this works for! So frogging an old baby cardigan so I can do anotyher one! Not enough yarn for the bigger size so smaller size. seems silly doing an old WIP which means a whole cardigan- but will get it from the WIPs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!
> ...


Didn't know the background of the saying- one of those that I know but would probably never use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up with 3 KPers today, inclufding Althea. She is doing well. We had a lady from Brisbane (a couple of thousand kilometers away- her and her DH are travelling round for a while. They used to live here so they are also catching up with people they knew many years ago.
Ran late for my MILs dentist appoimtnet- hadn't realsied how late it was getting. They qwerre a little late getting her seen so I arrived soon after she went in which was good so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Hello Darowil. The term isn't used as much as in the past. I'll see if I can discover more. There's no limit to our conversational breadth here on KP and that's one of the many things I love about the 'family' at Sam's bountiful table! Affectionately


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear the little ones are sick...if it's the same stomach flu that I had, can state that it's not fun. Little Luke is just so cute!!! What a smiley happy baby...our GD now smiles in response to voices and it's such a joy to see..get to be with her again in a couple of weeks!! Yea, me!
> 
> The sunlight replacement lights sound like a good idea - I'll have to check around for them.


You can get SAD lights or light boxes which are particularly for people who suffer from depression in the winter months when there is less sun especially in the Nordic countries where there are some months with no daylight. I am sure they are available worldwide. SAD seasonal affective disorder. I use one in the winter as here in Scotland we do not have a lot of sunshine then. We also have daylight simulation bulbs which are very good for doing craft work, reading etc. less tiring on the eyes.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> I just finished great book. It was on the Annie's Attic website. It is the first in a series and I can't wait for the next one! It's called Strands of Fate, and it's part of the Creative Woman Mysteries. I love reading books about people who own knit shops and stuff like that when I need an "easy read". Last summer I read almost 2 books a day from Maggie Sefton and Terri Dulong. Now I've got a book called "Diva's Don't Knit by Gil McNeil. Lots of fun!


I have just got the Diva's Don't Knit book along with the other two from the Trilogy, I just need to find time to read now lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!
> ...


I looked up to see what I could find and this is from wordsmith.org
After Deolali, a small town in western India. It's about 100 miles from Mumbai with an unusual claim to fame. It's where British soldiers who had completed their tour of duty were sent to await transportation home. It was a long wait -- often many months -- before they were to be picked up by ships to take them to England. Consequent boredom, and heat, turned many a soldier insane, and the word doolally was coined. At least that's the story.
More likely, soldiers who were going soft in the head were sent to the sanatorium there. At first the term was used in the form "He's got the Doo-lally tap", from Sanskrit tapa (heat) meaning one has caught doolally fever but now it's mostly heard as in "to go doolally". In Australia, they say "Calm down, don't do your lolly".


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam , you do make me laugh, just what I needed !


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

The sun has been shining this morning making everything look more cheerful, I went out and toured my garden and I think I can see a couple of the new bulbs my DH and I planted last autumn just poking through. I do hope it is them as we have very little luck bulbs in our garden for some reason. My cough seems a little better in the day and only woke me twice last night. I am realy excited as well because my yarn arrived this morning for my shrug I want to knit I am a little worried that there may not be enough now, but have rechecked that I worked out the amount correctly and the yardage as well as weight is a little more that the yarn that I should have used. They only have a couple more balls in stock and I am tempted to order them because I like a little to much than end up with not enough, my parcel also had the eyelash yarn I ordered to make my teddyybears. Now I need to decide what to do, I have 2 unfinished projects, my waterfall top and my grandsons hooded sweater do I finish those or start something new lol and will I be able to resist temptation or buy the remaining stock of the shrug yarn it is so lovely it is shades of black white and grey with a silver thread shot through it. Oh 4got I also have a jumper started on the knitting machine, decisions, decisions lol
Take care all my thoughts and prayers arre with those that need them, stay safe and well lyn xx


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry Lurker and Sam, we fell asleep.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i'm just now going to bed myfanwy - have a good nights sleep.
> 
> pontuf and charlotte - don't snore too loud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm just now going to bed myfanwy - have a good nights sleep.
> 
> pontuf and charlotte - don't snore too loud.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam! have slept fairly well for once- but needed to get a loaf of bread started- so I can eat some for my breakfast. it is 1- 30 am - a bit early even for the BBC- so I will go back to bed when my loaf has mixed properly! 8 am EST you may still be abed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I think it is what I call 'isoproyl alcohol' and very definitely not to be used in recipes, other than topical mixes I make with my essential oils. for consumption I would use probably a vodka, in preference to other alcohols, unless the taste was not a problem, when I would probably chose brandy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it seems Charlotte and Pontuf may be asleep, Darowil is not online at the moment, and it is a little early in the morning for the UK contingent, Hopefully Sam has gone to bed by nowat 3 -30 am, So I am going to log out and hopefully sleep.
> ...


And still around by the looks of it- not so very late in Adelaide! have you seen Althea lately- would you let her know I miss hearing from her!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caught up with 3 KPers today, inclufding Althea. She is doing well. We had a lady from Brisbane (a couple of thousand kilometers away- her and her DH are travelling round for a while. They used to live here so they are also catching up with people they knew many years ago.
> Ran late for my MILs dentist appoimtnet- hadn't realsied how late it was getting. They qwerre a little late getting her seen so I arrived soon after she went in which was good so I didn't miss anything.


oooops won't delete the previous though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


It is a term I would use- but had absolutely no idea of it's origin! Thanks Dollyclaire!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> The sun has been shining this morning making everything look more cheerful, I went out and toured my garden and I think I can see a couple of the new bulbs my DH and I planted last autumn just poking through. I do hope it is them as we have very little luck bulbs in our garden for some reason. My cough seems a little better in the day and only woke me twice last night. I am realy excited as well because my yarn arrived this morning for my shrug I want to knit I am a little worried that there may not be enough now, but have rechecked that I worked out the amount correctly and the yardage as well as weight is a little more that the yarn that I should have used. They only have a couple more balls in stock and I am tempted to order them because I like a little to much than end up with not enough, my parcel also had the eyelash yarn I ordered to make my teddyybears. Now I need to decide what to do, I have 2 unfinished projects, my waterfall top and my grandsons hooded sweater do I finish those or start something new lol and will I be able to resist temptation or buy the remaining stock of the shrug yarn it is so lovely it is shades of black white and grey with a silver thread shot through it. Oh 4got I also have a jumper started on the knitting machine, decisions, decisions lol
> Take care all my thoughts and prayers arre with those that need them, stay safe and well lyn xx


I would be very tempted to pick up those last two balls of yarn- I remember the tiny illustration of the shrug- would love to see the yarn when you do get started! You sound much more disciplined than I tend to be with my WIP's. My knitting machine got a bad case of rust in Auckland's humid climate- and got thrown by the movers in one shift-I ended up rubbishing it, sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorry Lurker and Sam, we fell asleep.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Hope you slept well! you would seem to be up again fairly early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear oh dear Oscar Pistorius is up on a murder charge, in South Africa. [the 'blade runner']


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.
> 
> sam


oh oh- can't get away with anything Sam!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


Thanks for that extra info. don't think I know that one that is use din AUstralia! every now and then I learn things about Australia like that that I didn't know from this site!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well its almost Friday here. I have just been working on finishing my sock workshop off with a extra information so that Prismaticr can close it down tomorrow most likely- or when she has the time. 
Still have the beginning of this weeks KTP to read but I have read the last day or twos posts.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day. Pray all are well, to you that are under the weather, I pray healing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Nice like that happy valentine day


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> these are my new size 19's and the scarf i am knitting with yarn bought in seattle last year. it is really being a fun knit.
> 
> sam


Sam, love the yarn, looks very soft and cuddly. I love using the larger needles and yarn gives you a sense of accompllishment sooner than smaller yarns.

Happy Valentines Day Everyone! Hope everyone's day is filled with loving thoughts and acts.

{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.
> ...


Thanks for the laugh, I really needed that today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are a few of the puffy hearts I made for Valentine's Day. They were made with some specialty yarns found at Tuesday Morning for $1 skein....the yarn is pretty nubby so they have a lot of texture to them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> The sun has been shining this morning making everything look more cheerful, I went out and toured my garden and I think I can see a couple of the new bulbs my DH and I planted last autumn just poking through. I do hope it is them as we have very little luck bulbs in our garden for some reason. My cough seems a little better in the day and only woke me twice last night. I am realy excited as well because my yarn arrived this morning for my shrug I want to knit I am a little worried that there may not be enough now, but have rechecked that I worked out the amount correctly and the yardage as well as weight is a little more that the yarn that I should have used. They only have a couple more balls in stock and I am tempted to order them because I like a little to much than end up with not enough, my parcel also had the eyelash yarn I ordered to make my teddyybears. Now I need to decide what to do, I have 2 unfinished projects, my waterfall top and my grandsons hooded sweater do I finish those or start something new lol and will I be able to resist temptation or buy the remaining stock of the shrug yarn it is so lovely it is shades of black white and grey with a silver thread shot through it. Oh 4got I also have a jumper started on the knitting machine, decisions, decisions lol
> Take care all my thoughts and prayers arre with those that need them, stay safe and well lyn xx


How exciting to have flowers coming up. I would find it hard to choose finishing up something or starting a new project. Glad to hear your cough is not as bad. Sending healing energies your way. 
I would most definitely buy the extra yarn. I preferrer to have a little extra as well, it can't hurt.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are a few of the puffy hearts I made for Valentine's Day. They were made with some specialty yarns found at Tuesday Morning for $1 skein....the yarn is pretty nubby so they have a lot of texture to them.


Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of the puffy hearts I made for Valentine's Day. They were made with some specialty yarns found at Tuesday Morning for $1 skein....the yarn is pretty nubby so they have a lot of texture to them.
> ...


very nice! *Happy Valentines, Everyone*!!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Am... No, but looks like I can't really explain it...Well, I made some "fast" pictures - see, all the vertical threads are green and all the horizontal - yellow...


That looks interesting. I totally missed what you are making, but it looks cool. (another skill for another time...)

**
EDIT to add:

RookieRetiree - cute hearts! we have so many wonderful skilled folks in here

Sam - I love the yarn you are using with the size 19 needles. I'm so used to size 1-2 needles that I would feel as though I'm using tree trunks with a size 19 needle. 

I've checked in. Now to see what I can accomplish at work.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Valentines blowing in from the Canadian north to all the Knitting Tea Party folks! lots of love, Zoe 
BTW, for all those on restricted diets, the chocolates are what is on the menu for today and they are permitted!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> were the chicken breasts thawed first - and i assume they were baked then.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


no sam, i didn't thaw them first, you know me... that would have meant i preplaned the meal. i fly by the seat of my pants. i put them in a cass. dish and covered them for an hr. at 325 and then half hr. without lid to brown them up. try them that way, my fav. way to fix chicken for us.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i will jot a note while i wait for the insurance adjuster to do his report... i finished up at church and we have been dipping and pkging choc. covered berries since 6;30 this morn, and still many many tables full to be done, i moved from dipping to packiing them for the ladies to wrap. now to start getting them delivered. we hope to sell over 600 doz. at $15. it is a great fund raiser, but requires many hands. its fun though. later


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day to all the sweetheart KPer's out there! 
DD #1 wanted a chocolate fondue (I picked up a red one for two at Home Outfitters) and my recipe for crepes.
DD #2 in Scotland bought (or made) a heart shaped cake and is surprising her partner at work today. 
My DH bought me a 9 pc Jaime Oliver pot and pan set for Valentine's day (I love Jaime Oliver!) and they are fabulous. I guess after almost 42 years the romance is now with pots and pans! lolol!!!

June


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I went back into ebay and there was only 1 ball left of the yarn, either someone else had the audacity to buy one b4 me or I mistook how many there was, it looked so lonely sitting there all on its own so I invited it to come live with its pals here lol I am sure i will find something to knit with it if it is not needed for the shrug lol


Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > The sun has been shining this morning making everything look more cheerful, I went out and toured my garden and I think I can see a couple of the new bulbs my DH and I planted last autumn just poking through. I do hope it is them as we have very little luck bulbs in our garden for some reason. My cough seems a little better in the day and only woke me twice last night. I am realy excited as well because my yarn arrived this morning for my shrug I want to knit I am a little worried that there may not be enough now, but have rechecked that I worked out the amount correctly and the yardage as well as weight is a little more that the yarn that I should have used. They only have a couple more balls in stock and I am tempted to order them because I like a little to much than end up with not enough, my parcel also had the eyelash yarn I ordered to make my teddyybears. Now I need to decide what to do, I have 2 unfinished projects, my waterfall top and my grandsons hooded sweater do I finish those or start something new lol and will I be able to resist temptation or buy the remaining stock of the shrug yarn it is so lovely it is shades of black white and grey with a silver thread shot through it. Oh 4got I also have a jumper started on the knitting machine, decisions, decisions lol
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

thewren said:


> my past is catching up with me - i have an advertisement flashing red and white at me saying - click here to view your arrest record now.
> 
> sam


loll Sam!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, oh i hate that so many folks are sick and its really sad when kids are ill. i think its the flip flop in our weather. spring come on.
> kate, i am telling you that luke is such a cutie. i rarely rant over babies, cause whats not cute about babies, but he sure has been a looker all his life, i enjoy seeing the changes in him.
> i didn't make it to our ash wed. service, i am nazarene, and we do it also. i vacumed for 4 hrs at church, my vac is in the shop and i was using a borrowed one, and heavy is not the word. i was pooped out. tomorrow i like a bit more and then to help with the choc. covered strawberries we are selling to help our kids go to youth camp.you should see all the cases of berries, being washed laid out to dry, then tomorrow the dipping begins and then we do the white stripes on them, sell then in heart shaped containers. and yes we have lots of rejects to munch on. so i am going as bj goes to work at 6, i can clean some and then help till enough are there and then finish up.
> i must be here at 10, the insurance adjster is coming to look at our roof, the last bad storm we had, we lost shingles and had hail damage and the ceiling in my back bed room fell in and i had buckets everywhere to catch the down pour. i just keep the door shut, to ugly to look at. it didn't do any damage to the bed. its all standing up out of the way. so hopefully he will aprove the repairs. and let me tell you it aint cheap.....but it is what it is.
> tonight for supper i took some frozen chicken breasts and rubbed mayonaise on them and then rolled them in instant potato flakes, sprayed the dish with pam, its the best moist chicken, so i nuked us a potato and heated up some peas to go with it. easy. love chicken that way.


Boy, you have had so much to deal with! I hope all goes well with the insurance and the repairs.

The chicken sounds yummy. Do you bake the chicken in the oven? Recipe please.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

margewhaples said:


> Well at last I feel that I've caught up with this wk's Kp
> I've felt out of the loop on a lot of people. The Winter doldrums are with us all, but it only takes 10-15 min with the appropriate light(best if it is in the Am for regulating sleeping rhythms. I keep all the lights on in my house as I hate walking around in the dim light and the lavender walls accentuate the lack of light. My house is small only 800 sq feet including the garage which is detached. Heating is the problem here as air flows under the house and the floor is cold while the temp at eye level is 80. Still very painful legs and back. Went to MD to pick up pain meds and he post-dated the script and it can't be called in. I have to get a taxi there and it is too expensive to make another trip. He tells me to take 2 when I need it, but doesn't adjust the number he gives me. now I will have to wait until Monday to get it. Not much knitting getting done( Not much of anything really). Will tri to get to JoAnnes this weekend to get yarn for the sweater which I hope to start. Luke is adorable and seems to smile constantly from his pictures anyway. He will be a heartbreaker. I'm glad that Marianne, Lurker,5mm and others seem to be on the mend. Thoughts and prayers for all that are struggling with their health. This has been a particularly bad year particularly for up over 60 folks. It's so sad for little ones to have to suffer as they don't have the understanding to deal with discomfort.
> Good nihgt all. Marlark Marge.


Sorry to hear about your med situation. It must have been so frustrating. Hopefully all will go well on Monday.

Feel better,, Kathy


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY DEAR FRIENDS!
> 
> XO's to all


Ditto! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Looks great!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


I started Adelaide KPers meeting by posting a query about whether one intereseted in meeting up. Make th etopic heading clear (mine is always along the lines of Adelaide Gettogether and post it under off line events -or some similar name). From an occasional catch up we now meet once a week- we usually have about 4, 3 out of 4 or 5 regulars and one extra.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> I suffer from migraines... do you have any tips?


I actually did accupuncture for a few months. The migraines were gone completely while I was under treatment, but then I moved and haven't looked for anyone here. You have to be careful to find the right person.

I can't take anything but Tylenol because of health issues, so I don't get much relief from that. I have a prescription, but they only give me 6 pills at a time, so I am always caught without it seems.

I do have a "pillow" that has herbs in it that I use. I bought it from a kiosk at my local mall. It has lavender in it, I believe along with other herbs. I also bought one with different herbs in it that I use for arthritis and muscle pain. That one goes in the microwave to warm it up, and it really does help.

Sorry I can't help more than that. Migraines are just miserable. I get them when it rains (which it is doing almost all the time lately) or when the air pressure changes. If it's not too bad I just distract myself like being on here with all of you. It helps somewhat not to sit and think about how much my head hurts lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning Katgo. I didn't bring my camera to Cambridge this time so no recent photos. Have you ever watched a television detective series called 'Morse'? It's a British series made over ten years ago and featuring the outstanding actor John Thaw, now sadly passed away. The series was set in Oxford, the 'twin' University town in England. The architecture of both places is similar so you'll have a good grasp of either if you've watched any 'Morse' or, indeed, its spin-off series 'Lewis'. I picked up a knitting magazine when shopping yesterday so our beloved craft wasn't far form my mind. Must get some breakfast! Affectionately.


Good morning. Yes, I did watch Morse. I just love the architecture! Everything in Europe is so much different than here, and I love to see it. I think it's because the countries there are so much older than the U.S. There is just so much history.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

katgo716 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I suffer from migraines... do you have any tips?
> ...


Sorry to hear that, migraines seams to be on the up side, everyone is talking about them. I pray that they find something for it that works. I remember how my mother suffered from it, she could not do anything. Not good. So I do understand, and do pray for help for everyone of you.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> katgo716 said:
> 
> 
> > This book takes place in England somewhere, and I'm having a ball trying to figure out what some of the words mean. And giggling over some of it like "If I was going doolally I wouldn't know that, would I?" I'm going to have to use that one somehow - I love the way it sounds!
> ...


Thank you! These things are so nice to know. This book is probably the most interesting book I've read in that respect. Most books that I've read are more taking place in that area but not written totally naturally in the local dialect like this one is. I've had to look up several words or phrases because even in context they aren't self-explanatory. It's so much fun for me to read a book like this. I remember when I first heard people talk about "jumpers" I wasn't thinking "sweaters" I was thinking what we call "jumpers", which is a dress. I couldn't figure out why the men were wearing them lol.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

dollyclaire said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > katgo716 said:
> ...


How interesting! Thank you. I hadn't heard of that site, so I will definitely use it now. It's so much fun to learn new things!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

melyn said:


> The sun has been shining this morning making everything look more cheerful, I went out and toured my garden and I think I can see a couple of the new bulbs my DH and I planted last autumn just poking through. I do hope it is them as we have very little luck bulbs in our garden for some reason. My cough seems a little better in the day and only woke me twice last night. I am realy excited as well because my yarn arrived this morning for my shrug I want to knit I am a little worried that there may not be enough now, but have rechecked that I worked out the amount correctly and the yardage as well as weight is a little more that the yarn that I should have used. They only have a couple more balls in stock and I am tempted to order them because I like a little to much than end up with not enough, my parcel also had the eyelash yarn I ordered to make my teddyybears. Now I need to decide what to do, I have 2 unfinished projects, my waterfall top and my grandsons hooded sweater do I finish those or start something new lol and will I be able to resist temptation or buy the remaining stock of the shrug yarn it is so lovely it is shades of black white and grey with a silver thread shot through it. Oh 4got I also have a jumper started on the knitting machine, decisions, decisions lol
> Take care all my thoughts and prayers arre with those that need them, stay safe and well lyn xx


Glad to hear you are beginning to feel better. I hope that you have turned the corner and will be all well quickly.

I know what you mean. I tried to pick up on my knitting tote yesterday at knitting group and had trouble figuring out exactly where I was and messed it up. Now I have to frog some to figure it out. I also have that baby sweater I need to finish. BUT I am almost finished with my socks and want to make more and I have yarn to make myself a sweater as well. Like you said, "Decisions, decisions!"


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is what I call 'isoproyl alcohol' and very definitely not to be used in recipes, other than topical mixes I make with my essential oils. for consumption I would use probably a vodka, in preference to other alcohols, unless the taste was not a problem, when I would probably chose brandy.


Definitely not used for recipes. It is used medicinally for helping clean wounds and such. It is also used to help bring down a fever from what I have read. It is not to be ingested though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is what I call 'isoproyl alcohol' and very definitely not to be used in recipes, other than topical mixes I make with my essential oils. for consumption I would use probably a vodka, in preference to other alcohols, unless the taste was not a problem, when I would probably chose brandy.
> ...


oooops must have been tired when I typed that- it is Isopropyl


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear oh dear Oscar Pistorius is up on a murder charge, in South Africa. [the 'blade runner']


Yes, I woke up to that this morning. Such a shame! Why is it that so many athletes seem to be violent? So many people, children included, look up to these athletes as heroes. I think that the whole world was rooting for him to win his races. He had said in an interview that his life was so happy since the Olympics, so this is a real shock.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use peppermint essential oil; sniff it. It enlarges the blood vessels. Hope it will help you, too.



katgo716 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I suffer from migraines... do you have any tips?
> ...


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well its almost Friday here. I have just been working on finishing my sock workshop off with a extra information so that Prismaticr can close it down tomorrow most likely- or when she has the time.
> Still have the beginning of this weeks KTP to read but I have read the last day or twos posts.


I'm almost finished with my first pair of socks from Zoe's workshop and will be doing yours next. I'm looking forward to seeing how "toe up" works!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day. Pray all are well, to you that are under the weather, I pray healing.


Good morning, Patches! Almost finished with my 2nd sock. How are yours coming along?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did a quick scan of the posts to catch up. So sorry to hear of the youngsters having the flu. Will keep them in my prayers. Anyone else ailing you also will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Have been in the BSJ workshop knitting away. Frogging too! It is a wonderful workshop. 

Happy Valentines Day to everyone.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are a few of the puffy hearts I made for Valentine's Day. They were made with some specialty yarns found at Tuesday Morning for $1 skein....the yarn is pretty nubby so they have a lot of texture to them.


Very pretty! The yarn looks lovely to work with!


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Valentines blowing in from the Canadian north to all the Knitting Tea Party folks! lots of love, Zoe
> BTW, for all those on restricted diets, the chocolates are what is on the menu for today and they are permitted!!!


Same to you, Zoe! What a pretty picture!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well its almost Friday here. I have just been working on finishing my sock workshop off with a extra information so that Prismaticr can close it down tomorrow most likely- or when she has the time.
> ...


You'll to keep me up to date through here then as closing it soon and I do like knowing how people are going.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

katgo716 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I suffer from migraines... do you have any tips?
> ...


Migraines tend to go hand in hand with people who have fibromyalgia. The muscles in your head and neck at times can not seem to be strong enough to support the joints of your skull and neck. I get them quite badly too. Try pulling on a knitted hat to give warmth and support for your head muscles. Wrap a scarf around your neck. 
During low atmospheric pressure times, the muscles can not seem to support the joints as much as they do during high pressure times. Also see a physiotherapist and he/she may be able to assist you with some exercises to strengthen the neck muscles. Zoe


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> i will jot a note while i wait for the insurance adjuster to do his report... i finished up at church and we have been dipping and pkging choc. covered berries since 6;30 this morn, and still many many tables full to be done, i moved from dipping to packiing them for the ladies to wrap. now to start getting them delivered. we hope to sell over 600 doz. at $15. it is a great fund raiser, but requires many hands. its fun though. later


Sounds yummy! Wish I was close enough to buy some.


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all the sweetheart KPer's out there!
> DD #1 wanted a chocolate fondue (I picked up a red one for two at Home Outfitters) and my recipe for crepes.
> DD #2 in Scotland bought (or made) a heart shaped cake and is surprising her partner at work today.
> My DH bought me a 9 pc Jaime Oliver pot and pan set for Valentine's day (I love Jaime Oliver!) and they are fabulous. I guess after almost 42 years the romance is now with pots and pans! lolol!!!
> ...


lol June! What a great gift. I hope you enjoy those pots and pans for many years to come. My hubby is driving here (3 hours) and taking me out to dinner and spending the weekend here. I guess I won't get much time to knit lol.

I realized after I typed this how it sounds, I didn't mean it in that way lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

* Happy Valentines Day* to all my Knitting Tea Party Friends!

I hope you have a lovely day! Thinking of you all, Shirley


----------



## katgo716 (Jan 25, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> * Happy Valentines Day* to all my Knitting Tea Party Friends!
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day!


Thanks, same to you. What a lovely quilt!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-149069-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

